# HAbeis tenido experiencias paranormales ?



## Aniquiladordestroyer (24 Mar 2022)

Pues eso ?


----------



## OSPF (24 Mar 2022)

Diccionarios evaporándose


----------



## paketazo (24 Mar 2022)

Depende de lo que "abemos" fumado.


----------



## biba ecuador (24 Mar 2022)

Yo una vez vi a un ser que se tragaba las H


----------



## jesus88 (24 Mar 2022)

si, haciendo el servicio militar, en la 15º y ultima guardia de garita, alla por octubre de 1993, sobre las 4 de la madrugada : otee en el cielo encima de una compañia del cuartel, la silueta de 3 figuras inmoviles sobre una plataforma suspendida en el aire, alli estuvo como 45 minutos, puede que mas. no vi el momento en que se marcharon.

no sabia que hacer, si llamo al cuerpo de guardia para que vengan y al hacerlo ya no estan, arresto.
me hubiera gustado haber podido hablar por interfono con el de la garita proxima, pero no era posible.

al acabar la guardia pregunte si alguien habia visto algo raro, pero nadie dijo nada.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (24 Mar 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> Depende de lo que "abemos" fumado.



Mira puesto de setas alucinógenas ya de camino a casa , colega conduciendo antes de entrar en un túnel ver una alucinación como que un dragón abría la boca y nos devoraba y al entrar en el túnel verlo todo negro y creer que estaba recorriendo la garganta . 

No me lo mejores igualamelo


----------



## Punkercin (24 Mar 2022)

Tú has tenido experienciales parasubnormales


----------



## Hagrod (24 Mar 2022)

Verano 2019, 2:30 de la tarde aproximadamente. Charlo en el jardin de mi casa con familiares. Una paella de puta madre, tomo el vaso para dar un trago al vinito de rioja bueno, pero... algo en mi interior me dice: Mira al cielo.
Lo hago.
Veo un triangulo negro a poca altitud sin emitir ningun ruido, tampoco aprecio forma de combustión alguna.
Flipo y veo como se aleja poco a poco, para cuando quiero comentarlo con el resto de gente ya estaba muy alejado en el horizonte.
¿Puede ser un TR-3B Black Manta? Quizás, pero el flipe no me lo quita naide.


----------



## Gonzalor (24 Mar 2022)

En ocasiones veo haches...


----------



## Eyman (24 Mar 2022)

En ocasiones...

...veo haches.


----------



## Fabs (24 Mar 2022)

Para normales no, pero para subnormales es un no parar. Hace poco oí a SuAnchaHez decir a quien le escuchara que la culpa de todo es de Putin.


----------



## lagintoinc (24 Mar 2022)

Estoy confusa, la pobre h, tan injustamente repudiada se merece un mejor trato, ya sé que es la mudita del abecedario pero por favor, dadle el lugar que le corresponde.


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (24 Mar 2022)

Paseando a mi perrete una noche...vi dos bolas de color verde en el cielo. Se movian y relacionaban entre ellas. No eran producto de un cañón de luz. Estuve viéndolas durante diez minutos y desaparecieron de repente. No sé lo que pudo ser.


----------



## AEM (24 Mar 2022)

acabo de tener una experiencia paranormal, hubiera jurado que faltaba la h y ahora sí está.


----------



## Floky (24 Mar 2022)

2021 millones de personas muchas bien formadas, voluntariamente se dejar poner 3 vacunas sin saber la composición ni consecuencias y luego llevaron a sus hijos a pinchar también para una enfermedad que no les afecta.
Me quedé acojonado...como es posible que haya tanto tontos agilipoyados...


----------



## luca (24 Mar 2022)

Borrado, ver firma


----------



## Gallina_campera (25 Mar 2022)

Según se mire. Soñé con el fallecimiento de mi madre una semana antes de que ocurriese (podía ser el subconsciente, era previsible). Era un velatorio en mi calle, lo recuerdo intenso aún

Soñé con un ángulo de la catedral de mi ciudad, una bota de tacón y un puñal (en esa época tenía la sensación de que si me “dejaba llevar” en una relación nueva no me iban a valorar, falta autoestima) y unos días más tarde conocí a mi marido y de casualidad acabamos en una tetería que había Justo allí, lo único que había abierto…

lo demás coincidencias en fechas, personas, muchas

tb de pequeña hice la ouija y me parecía ver de todo, recé , prometí que no lo haría más y se terminó


----------



## n_flamel (22 May 2022)

Uuuuuup!!!!


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (22 May 2022)




----------



## veismuler (22 May 2022)

Efesios 6:12
12 Porque no tenemos lucha contra sangre y carne, sino contra principados, contra potestades, contra los gobernadores de las tinieblas de este siglo, contra huestes espirituales de maldad en las regiones celestes.

Por supuesto que sí...los demonietes o ángeles caídos no paran.
Los cristianos verdaderos somos expuestos a ataques... pero se vencen de la mano de Jesús.
Los demonios suelen dejar tranquilos a los que ya son suyos....

El cual nos ha librado de la potestad de las tinieblas, y trasladado al reino de su amado Hijo, 14 en quien tenemos redención por su sangre, el perdón de pecados.
Colosenses 1:13 y 14.
Si eres un cristiano verdadero eres un guerrero...
Si eres como la mayoría y no buscas a Jesús.... irás con ellos para abajo.
Arrepiéntete...lee la Biblia y entrégate a Jesús.


----------



## Felson (22 May 2022)

El problema de las experiencias paranormales es que son situaciones normales que la ignorancia de la gente puede confundir con otra cosa. Por eso, sería conveniente un estudio exhaustivo de esas llamadas "experiencias paranormales" que, cuando se hace, puede acabar en resultado "inconcluyente", que no tiene explicación razonable sobre los datos o experimentación practicada. Por eso, los Iker o ganadores de premios Nobel, se deberían tomar las pruebas más en serio que si fueran Simones cualquiera (aunque en ello fuera la vida de millones o miles de personas).


----------



## lamparademesa (22 May 2022)

ns si considerarlo paranormal, pero explicación no le encuentro. Ahi va

cuando hice la mili, estaba de guardia en la puerta exterior, era de noche (ya ibamos a chapar) y escuché una banda militar tocando. Hasta aqui todo normal, pero teniendo en cuenta que el cuartel estaba en un monte mitad de la nada, el pueblo más cercano a km y que ese dia a esa hora solo habiesemos los cuatro monos del cuerpo de guardia... pues no sé qué cojones escuché


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 May 2022)

Library for Human-ET - Civilizations & Open Contact - Mantis Beings, Mantoid or Insectoid Beings


Mantis aliens are perhaps the most mysterious and unsettling of all extraterrestrial creatures. These beings appear within many abduction scenarios, with abductees reporting the ominous presence of these entities looming over their beds as they wake in the dead of night.




ethealing.nl


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 May 2022)

@Tumama también llegó a acostumbrarse a ello.


----------



## Octubris (22 May 2022)

Notar la "vibra" (casi la "presencia") de alguna casa en la que estás, cuando pienso en sus antiguos habitantes.

Es lo máximo a lo que he llegado, y entiendo que puede ser mera auto-sugestión / paranoia.

En todo caso no suelo darle continuidad a ese "ejercicio" porque me acojono con percibir "vibra" o "presencia" y no le veo el sentido.

Me da respeto ese tema - sea autosugestión todas esas sensaciones... o no.

Edito.

Otro clásico que quizás supera el vibracional son los déjà-vus. Últimamente son salvajes.

Si voy al gym, salgo de ahí sintiendo que se repitió la tarde de otro día punto a punto. La socialización con las personas implicadas, el curso de las conversaciones, las conclusiones, la despedida; todo.

Si discuto con algún familiar, o visito a los vecinos, o tengo una charla de política, ídem:

- o los implicados repetimos una situación anterior y no nos acordamos
- o noto que sucedió lo que no sucedió por un efecto psicológico neuronal raro (explicación científica convencional)
- o noto como que estoy escindido del determinismo/automatismo de las cosas

En este último caso me pregunto por qué y si debería aprovecharlo o si es una señal para que cambie mi vida.


----------



## Barracuda (22 May 2022)

Desde que entré en este foro...


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 May 2022)

Gracias por compartir tu experiencia. Entiendo perfectamente que los recuerdos puedan estar distorsionados. Con el tema de aliens es dificil afirmar que sean buenos o malos. Dependera de la raza, o incluso del "ejemplar" dentro de ella. Todo esto, dicho desde la especulacion y la ignorancia. En tu caso parece que fue positivo, me alegro, hay otros testimonios en que parece que no les fue tan bien. Creo que desconocemos demasiado.


----------



## Pacozeneca Trombo Martin (22 May 2022)

Seguramente a alguien le habrá pasado, pero cuando yo era un crío me eché una siesta y soñé que enfrente de mi ventana había dos niñas vestidas de colegio y su madre, en la puerta de una peluquería que está enfrente de la ventana. 

Pues cuando me desperté me asomé a la ventana y ahí estaban tal cual lo soñé. 


Otra fue mi hermana, que sin tener enchufado el equipo de música ni con el cable, empezó a sonar el equipo a las 4 de la madrugada a todo volumen. 

Son cosas inexplicables. 

He de decir que yo solo creo en lo que veo. 

Y por no hacer un tocho dejo en el tintero algunas más.


----------



## Pacozeneca Trombo Martin (22 May 2022)

Mis padres tienen 2 casas desde que yo era un crío. Una de las casas la alquilaron. 

Los inquilinos estuvieron viviendo cerca de 5 años, se murió el hijo en esa casa y evidentemente se fueron a vivir a otro sitio. 

Mi hermana es mayor que yo y por aquel entonces se casó y mis padres le dieron la casa para vivir. 

A partir de ahí siempre han sucedido cosas extrañas en esa casa, una fue la que he contado antes del equipo de música que se encendió el equipo sin tener el cable puesto y a todo volumen. Cada 2x3 en esa misma habitación explotaban las bombillas de la lámpara. 

También vio unos zapatos de niño asomarse por la puerta de esa habitación. 

Mi sobrino también notó al estar durmiendo como alguien que no se podía ver se tumbaba al lado de él. 

Evidentemente se fueron de allí huyendo y se compraron otra casa. 

Todos esos fenómenos se produjeron en la habitación donde murió el niño.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (22 May 2022)

Yo una vez vi un penalty contra el barsa en el camp nou


----------



## Desalmado Depresivo (22 May 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Yo una vez vi un penalty contra el barsa en el camp nou



Es un hilo serio, no mienta, por favor.


----------



## Asturies (22 May 2022)

19 años tenía. De aquella hacía poco que salía con una chorbilla y sin dinero, ni sitio, era complicado consumar tan a menudo como nos hubiese gustado.

Cabilando llegué a la conclusión de que la casa del pueblo era la mejor opción para cambiar la rutina de los polvos furtivos por las esquinas de la ciudad. El mayor problema era que aquella casa, situada a unos 1000 metros de altitud sobre el nivel del mar y construida/reformada a principios del siglo XIX, no era un lugar idílico ni estaba en perfecto estado de revista -llevaba desocupada, salvo los veranos, desde mediados de los años 70-. Aún así todo, conseguí convencerla y para allá que nos fuimos un fin de semana a disfrutar del fornicio y la mala vida.

La casa es una de las dos que forman mi pueblo. Un pueblo en medio del monte al que se llega por un camino sin asfaltar, engravillado, con la anchura justa para que pase un coche, de unos 700-800 metros desde el pueblo más cercano.

Las dos casas de mi pueblo en aquella época hacían las funciones de casas vacacionales, si bien el vecino solía ir varias veces por semana para dar de comer al perro (que tenía atado en un soportal de su cuadra), a las gallinas y atender la huerta.

En aquella época, ninguno de los dos tenía coche o moto, con lo que la única forma de llegar era en un autobús que nos dejaba a unos 3 km andando de mi casa. Así que un viernes de invierno, cogimos el último bus -si no recuerdo mal, llegaba a las 9 de la tarde a la parada- y nos dirigimos a mi pueblo.

Era una noche despejada así que la falta de alumbrado público no supuso ningún problema para recorrer el camino desde la parada hasta la casa. La temperatura era extrañamente agradable para la época del año y, salvo el sonido de nuestras pisadas, no se oía nada.

Al ir llegando al pueblo, a unos 100-150 metros, comenzó a extrañarme que el perro del vecino no ladrase. No es que fuésemos haciendo mucho ruido pero simplemente el crujir de la gravilla al ser pisada debería haber sido suficiente para alertar al perro y que comenzase a ladrar (era de ladrido fácil, imagino que por pasarse gran parte del tiempo atado en su cuchitril).

Tengo que remarcar que, según nos acercábamos al pueblo, no teníamos visión completa del pueblo. Para intentar hacer una composición de lugar, imaginaos una ladera de montaña atravesada por un camino de manera que, según se acerca uno al pueblo, a mano izquierda aumenta el desnivel y a la derecha disminuye.

Lo primero que se ve al llegar al pueblo es, a la izquierda la cuadra del vecino, a la derecha, un lavadero (fuente) y al frente mi casa y la del vecino. Todo esto situado de tal manera que todas estas construcciones forman un camino/cruce con forma de cruz invertida siendo el extremo inferior el lavadero y situándose la cuadra del vecino a la izquierda del brazo principal de la cruz y las casas a la derecha de dicho brazo, de modo que según se acerca uno existe un punto ciego entre la cuadra y las casas, que solo se revela cuando se llega a la altura del lavadero. Y ahí, en ese punto ciego, es donde se situaba el cuchitril del perro, (dato importante para lo que viene a continuación).

Cuando estábamos más cerca, a unos 20-30 metros, comenzamos a oír al perro hacer sonidos extraños, como de ahogo. Yo ya estaba un poco intranquilo porque aquel comportamiento del perro no era normal.

El caso es que al llegar a la altura del lavadero y tener a la vista el cuchitril donde estaba atado el perro, nos quedamos helados.

El perro estaba con la cadena totalmente estirada tratando de escapar con el collar cortándole la respiración, y justo enfrente de él, había una señora, de negro, pelo blanco largo, muy largo (por la cadera aproximadamente), con las manos extendidas a los lados de su cuerpo en dirección al perro con las palmas boca arriba. Y quieta, totalmente quieta mirando en dirección al perro.

Cuando digo que nos quedamos helados, es que literalmente nos quedamos congelados en el sitio. No sé cuánto tiempo pasó, parecieron unos 20-30 segundos, pero me da la impresión que fueron muchos menos. El caso es que hubo como dos fases en la señora. En un primer momento es como si no se hubiese percatado de nuestra presencia y siguiese a lo suyo y en un momento dado, se dió cuenta de nuestra presencia y nos miró.

En mi vida pasé más miedo. La señora, en la posición que tenía cuando la vimos, giró la cabeza hacia nosotros, con el resto del cuerpo totalmente inmóvil. No fue un movimiento anatómicamente antinatural, (yo podría repetirlo sin problemas) pero a la vez si lo era, no sé cómo explicarlo. Cuando sorprendes a alguien y este alguien cuando nota tu presencia te mira, lo normal es que mueva (gire) algo más que la cabeza, aunque sea por inercia. Aquello no. Aquello giró exclusivamente la cabeza. Ni un movimiento de hombros, ni de manos, ni cintura. Nada. Sólo la cabeza.

Se quedó mirandonos por un instante con unos ojos vacíos. Estaba oscuro, pero al perro le veía los globos oculares. A aquello no. Tras un momento, desapareció. Ni rastro.

No se cuanto tiempo nos quedamos allí parados mirando como imbéciles a donde estaba aquello. Creo que nos despertó del letargo el perro, que se tumbó en el suelo sollozando mientras cruzaba sus dos patas sobre el hocico cubriéndose los ojos.

Al volver a nuestro ser, le pregunté a ella que si había visto algo. Me dijo que si. Le pedí que me lo contara y me describió con pelos y señales lo mismo que había visto yo.

Sin autobús de vuelta hasta el lunes, tuvimos que pasar allí todo el fin de semana. No fue lo único fuera de lo común que pasó aquel fin de semana, aunque sí lo más impactante


----------



## Pacozeneca Trombo Martin (22 May 2022)

Y ya lo he dicho antes, no suelo creer muchas cosas, siempre digo que son cosas inexplicables. 

El niño nació malo del corazón y murió en esa habitación. 

Otra cosa inexplicable(que no fue en esa casa) fue buscando el DNI que me urgía en ese instante para unos papeleos. 

1 hora de reloj buscando el puto DNI entre mi madre y yo en todos los sitios de la casa y luego el DNI estaba a simple vista, en donde más busquemos,encima de la mesita de noche, en mi cuarto.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (22 May 2022)

Es una de las formas que adopta el Maligno


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (22 May 2022)

Paciente con cáncer terminal que se realiza estudio de extensión con TAC toracoabdominal con contraste.

Se detecta a nivel hepático _*cuerpo extraño metálico esférico*_, informado como radiólogo como posible "clip quirúrgico", a contrastar con los antecedentes personales.

El paciente nunca ha sido ingresado, ni operado ni sufrido ningún tipo de accidente hasta el momento del TAC toracoabdominal.

Por la localización anatómica dentro del parénquima hepático y en la zona cubierta por las costillas, es imposible colocarlo sin abrir el abdomen al paciente. Además el riesgo de friabilidad del hígado colocando una grapa metálica es altísimo, una mínimo trauma abdominal te puede rajar el hígado de arriba a abajo y matarte en el acto, así que nunca se emplean y si un bisturí de electrocauterio para resecciones hepáticas. Ademas para que coño ibas a colocar una sola grapa metalica aunque fuera hace muchos años? ¿una "grapa" con forma de esfera perfecta? No se Rick ...

¿COMO OSTIAS HA LLEGADO ESE OBJETO METALICO AHI? ¿QUIEN O QUIENES LO COLOCARON Y CON QUE FIN?


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (22 May 2022)

Incluido gente que muere y tras 20 minutos en parada con un electrocardiograma plano, sin pulsos centrales y sin reflejos pupilares no paran de decir: _"ay madre, ay madre, ay madre, ay madre ..." _una y otra vez durante minutos hasta que terminar por _"fallecer del todo" _ .


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (22 May 2022)

No tengo tratos con gines.

NPI


----------



## Sandy Ravage (22 May 2022)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Mira puesto de setas alucinógenas ya de camino a casa , colega conduciendo antes de entrar en un túnel ver una alucinación como que un dragón abría la boca y nos devoraba y al entrar en el túnel verlo todo negro y creer que estaba recorriendo la garganta .
> 
> No me lo mejores igualamelo



El grupo de colegas va a Amsterdam (esa escapada me la perdí) y uno de ellos, tras tomar las setas, empieza a sentir/creer que iba a morir. Tras llegar el grupo al hotel, que durante horas fue imposible encontrar en el mapa en ese estado, en medio de la noche, se despierta el gritando "Siiiiiiii! Ahora lo entiendo! Voy de setas, no voy a morir!"


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (22 May 2022)

No lo sé. Me lo contó uno de Cuidados Intensivos hace ya mas de 10 años. Ni el mismo lo sabe, tampoco al neuro de guardia que avisaron por el busca para valorar un EEG.

Dice que algo terriblemente malo tuvo que ver. La expresión final del cadaver fue un "terrible rictus de terror". Por supuesto a los familiares no les dijeron nada.

Luego este doctor se dió al alcohol y no ha vuelto a incorporarse por depresión.


----------



## Asturies (22 May 2022)

No se me parece mucho a la loca de los Simpsons porque, si mal no recuerdo, este personaje suele caminar encorvado. Lo que yo vi era más una anciana totalmente erguida, delgada y sí, enlutada. Llevaba una especie de traje negro de una pieza, de manga larga, mas ceñido de cintura para arriba que de cintura para abajo. Sólo dejaba al aire manos, cara y parte del cuello (como la mitad del cuello más o menos). La piel parecía extremadamente blanca. En cuanto a la altura, es difícil precisarlo, porque existe una ligera pendiente entre dónde se encontraba y nuestra posición, pero a mí me dió la sensación de tener más o menos mi altura (185 cm)

La desaparición fue un visto y no visto. Un parpadeo y dónde antes estaba ella ya no había nada.

La fecha no la recuerdo exactamente, hace más de 20 años. Lo único que sé a ciencia cierta es que era invierno.

Sobre lo que preguntas, sábado a las 3, pues no sé si era exactamente a las 3. Si se que la noche del sábado al domingo, tarde, si que pasó una cosa extraña, aunque esto siempre lo he achacado más al acojone que llevaba encima que me hizo buscar cosas raras en cualquier cosa aquel fin de semana.

Te cuento. La casa donde estábamos no tenía baño, con lo que las necesidades fisiológicas había que hacerlas en un orinal o, en su defecto, salir a hacerlas fuera a los prados circundantes.

Como decía en mi primer mensaje, aquel fin de semana hacía un tiempo bastante bueno para ser invierno. Buena temperatura, no hacía frío, no había nubes y no soplaba el viento.

El caso es que a mí me dieron ganas de mear y como el orinal lo estábamos reservando para uso exclusivo de ella (se negaba a salir de la casa de noche, de hecho no salía ni de la habitación) para que no tuviese que salir, pues tuve que ir a hacer mis necesidades fuera.

La casa tiene dos pisos y, en el piso inferior, tiene un portal de planta cuadrada rodeado por un murete con una apertura en la que, en su día existió una especie de portilla, pero que ya en aquel entonces no estaba en su sitio, dejando el vano diáfano.

El sitio al que iba a mear era la cerca de la parcela de lo que había sido la huerta de mis antepasados. Según salías del portal que te comento, estaría a unos 20 metros a la izquierda en línea recta.

Así que, imagina, una vez que sales del portal y te enfocas en dirección a la huerta, tienes 20 metros de camino. De esos 20 metros, unos 5 son los metros que tendrías que recorrer antes de sobrepasar los límites del portal y dejarlo atrás.

Lo que me pasó fue lo siguiente, salí del portal y enfile dirección a la huerta. El tiempo totalmente en calma. Justo en el momento en que sobrepase los límites del portal, comenzó a soplar viento en mi frente. Me quedé quieto. Seguía soplando. Como ya venía de un día movidito, me acojoné y di unos pasos hacia atrás hasta que volví a estar a la altura del final del portal. El viento dejó de soplar. Repetí esto tres o cuatro veces con el mismo resultado. Cuando sobrepasaba los límites del portal en dirección a la huerta, el viento soplaba. Cuando volvía al "refugio" que suponían los límites del portal, el viento cesaba.

Me imagino que por las ganas imperiosas de vaciar la vejiga, al final decidí ir junto a la cerca del huerto para hacer lo que había ido a hacer. Cada paso que daba en esa dirección tras superar el límite del portal el viento en contra era más fuerte. Tras terminar con la faena, deshice el camino con el resultado opuesto. Con cada paso más cerca del portal, el viento soplaba a mi espalda más débil. Me metí en la casa y, de todo el tiempo que estuve despierto aquel fin de semana, no volvió a soplar el viento.

Esto que te cuento ahora es quizás lo que más atribuyo al estado nervioso alterado en el que estaba. Quizá sin lo de la noche anterior no hubiese reparado en ello, pero sí que me quedó ahí la cosa y si que puede coincidir (a ojo te lo digo) con la hora que me dices.

Otras cosas que ocurrieron aquel fin de semana, pues te diría sonidos de pisadas pesadas por la escalera (es de madera), sombras con forma humana a través del cristal translúcido de la puerta de la habitación (dejábamos la luz de la sala contigua encendida para no darnos una piña si teníamos que salir por la noche... Un finde movidito


----------



## Aurkitu (22 May 2022)

Este paranormal no mucho. Finales de los 90, primeros años de este siglo. Regreso de correr y me tumbo en la terraza, entresuelo interior, sudando, me quedo mirando las estrellas en la oscuridad de la noche. Supongo cerca de las 23 pasadas. Al cabo de un rato, cuatro puntos con la luminosidad de una estrella, justo sobre mi, formando una forma similar a la constelación del Cisne se empiezan a mover -digamos que la cruz, sin la estrella central y lateralmente-. Me incorporo, parece un objeto que se aleja. Ningún ruido, no parece a gran altura. Al perderlo de vista entre los bloques vecinos, bajé hasta a la calle.

Este si más _paranormal_, y aunque después de la muerte de alguien cercano sensaciones de presencia no faltan en los momentos de tristeza y depresión, uno me quedo fijado. A los cien días de fallecida mi madre. De regreso del trabajo, me quedé dormido en el sofá, mediodía. Me despertó la sensación de un beso en la cabeza y mientras abría los ojos, como una instantánea de mi madre mirándome apacible y sonriente saliendo por la puerta de esa terraza iluminada.

Justo días antes de fallecer sombras pequeñas y rápidas como de animales pequeños, no directamente, en la periferia de la visión. Un par de veces. Sensación intensa de tensión la última noche con vida de mi madre que se podría explicar con colores. Por aquella época meditaba, dejé de hacerlo. Y encima en la 2 recuerdo daban un documental sobre la muerte...la puta tragicomedia de la vida.

Y hace nada, unos meses, invierno. El hombre que salió de la nada y segundos después no observe yendo al trabajo en bici todo follado. Capucha, chaqueta, ropa oscura no vi la cara. Pero este tiene más pinta de ser una carambola de árboles que me quitaron la visión, aunque allí sólo había cemento, y las porterías estaban a varios metros y no se escucharon puertas. Paré unos 15 metros después, y di la vuelta. También hora casi bruja, 23 casi las 0.

Y salvo un par de alucinaciones por fiebre y sensaciones por lo mismo, sólo unos cuantos sueños curiosos, ahora sí, nada más.

Edito, para añadir, que releyendo comentarios, rescato de la memoria quizás alguna cosilla más relacionada con perdidas, de mi tía en la primera década de este siglo, la gata, y alguna de pensamiento mágico infantil de prever algo con la sensación de anticiparme microsegundos. Pero todas fácilmente atribuibles a un estado de perdida o de apego a un objeto. Ah, y esto si varias veces, en la adolescencia las típicas parálisis del sueño, que supongo que al que más o que menos les habrá sucedido y parecen auténticas _entidades_ @n_flamel, aunque tengan una explicación científica. Y ya no me atrevo a decir todo, seguro algo que se me escapará del tintero. Buen hilo.

Y esta es graciosa, y ahora que pienso puede que la más paranormal, ya que no salíamos de un sueño...pero sucedió, y estábamos los dos; mi pareja y yo. Mi crio con un mes y poco, tuvo una risa de auténtico viejo cuando estaba en la cama sólo. Sólo sucedió esa vez.


----------



## Asturies (22 May 2022)

El perro era medio negro (tenía la panza marrón claro)


----------



## Asturies (22 May 2022)

Pues 19 años ambos. Yo si estaba bastante pillado, como buen imbécil... Ella decía que también, pero... ¿Qué iba a decir? Digamos que yo estaba con la maquinaria aún en rodaje y ella tenía más kilómetros que el transiberiano. 

Lo de los animales y las cosas sobrenaturales lo había oído. Después de aquel fin de semana cada vez que veo a un perro o a un gato comportarse de forma extraña, me da muy mal rollo


----------



## vanderwilde (22 May 2022)

Floky dijo:


> 2021 millones de personas muchas bien formadas, voluntariamente se dejar poner 3 vacunas sin saber la composición ni consecuencias y luego llevaron a sus hijos a pinchar también para una enfermedad que no les afecta.
> Me quedé acojonado...como es posible que haya tanto tontos agilipoyados...



Jajajajajaja!!!


----------



## Conde Duckula (22 May 2022)

lamparademesa dijo:


> ns si considerarlo paranormal, pero explicación no le encuentro. Ahi va
> 
> cuando hice la mili, estaba de guardia en la puerta exterior, era de noche (ya ibamos a chapar) y escuché una banda militar tocando. Hasta aqui todo normal, pero teniendo en cuenta que el cuartel estaba en un monte mitad de la nada, el pueblo más cercano a km y que ese dia a esa hora solo habiesemos los cuatro monos del cuerpo de guardia... pues no sé qué cojones escuché



Lo mismo a alguien se le soltó el dedo con algún altavoz del cuartel. Lo quitó en cuanto se dio cuenta y el mando decidió ignorarlo para no fastidiar a un pardillo. O lo mismo fue el propio mando para ver la reacción de la gente.
Para que veas que de vez en cuando hacen estas cosas.
A un primo cuando le tocó hacer la mili, resulta que a algún sargento, o lo que sea, flipado. Le dio por disfrazarse de ninja y empezó a amordazar y atar a todos los que estaban de imaginaria. Luego le expedientaron y todo eso. Pero ahí queda.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (22 May 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> ¿COMO OSTIAS HA LLEGADO ESE OBJETO METALICO AHI? ¿QUIEN O QUIENES LO COLOCARON Y CON QUE FIN?



Pregúntaselo a los que le regeneraron una pierna amputada al tío ese de Calanda. 






Miguel Pellicer - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## ferro a fondo (22 May 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Paciente con cáncer terminal que se realiza estudio de extensión con TAC toracoabdominal con contraste.
> 
> Se detecta a nivel hepático _*cuerpo extraño metálico esférico*_, informado como radiólogo como posible "clip quirúrgico", a contrastar con los antecedentes personales.
> 
> ...



Fue leer este post, y recordar que de esta cuestión concreta, ustec, estimado doc, abrió un interesantísimo hilo al respecto, hace años ya, con alguna imagen y todo, y creo que nunca se supo el desenlace del tema.
Un saludo.


----------



## Girotti (22 May 2022)

Fui de albergue con el instituto. Edificio nuevo, recién construido, todo moderno y molón. Resulta que el antiguo albergue lo habían cerrado hacía dos años, y habían montado este nuevo, abandonando el viejo.

Una noche fuimos varios al antiguo albergue, en plan aventura. Je. Mejor no haberlo hecho. Supongo que casi una docena de personas, por jóvenes y sugestionables que sean, no pueden ver todos lo mismo y que esto no sea real.


----------



## Barahora (22 May 2022)

No sé si conocéis la sensación de despersonalización ( así le llaman los psicólogos). Me ha pasado varias veces, las primeras las recuerdo de adolescente. De repente viene una consciencia de que no eres quién eres, me explico, es como si de repente no supiera quién soy . Es una sensación muy potente y acojona muchísimo. De hecho , al momento en que me pasa intento concentrarme en cosas materiales y chorradas del día a día …dura unos segundos, pero es muy potente. 
además aparece de repente , haciendo cosas cotidianas. Una vez me pasó mientras estaba mirándome al espejo, y en vez de dejarme llevar por el miedo y ‘escapar’ , me dejé llevar un poquito, dejé seguir la sensación unos segundos mientras me miraba al espejo, y fue impresionante, como una certeza total de ser algo más , de mucho tiempo atrás, de no ser solo un cuerpo en este momento, es como ir más allá…
Me pasa de vez en cuando , y la verdad es que no he vuelto a atreverme a dejarme llevar …


----------



## n_flamel (22 May 2022)

¿Te llegaron a manipular como algunos "visitantes"? Entiendo que te levantaste de la cama y saliste a la calle¡¿?! Da algo de información del "arquetipo" al que te refieres para buscarlo.


----------



## n_flamel (22 May 2022)

Asturies dijo:


> 19 años tenía. De aquella hacía poco que salía con una chorbilla y sin dinero, ni sitio, era complicado consumar tan a menudo como nos hubiese gustado.
> 
> Cabilando llegué a la conclusión de que la casa del pueblo era la mejor opción para cambiar la rutina de los polvos furtivos por las esquinas de la ciudad. El mayor problema era que aquella casa, situada a unos 1000 metros de altitud sobre el nivel del mar y construida/reformada a principios del siglo XIX, no era un lugar idílico ni estaba en perfecto estado de revista -llevaba desocupada, salvo los veranos, desde mediados de los años 70-. Aún así todo, conseguí convencerla y para allá que nos fuimos un fin de semana a disfrutar del fornicio y la mala vida.
> 
> ...



Los pelos de punta. Cuenta más.


----------



## Arburnot (22 May 2022)

No sé muy bien como contar esta historia. Tampoco estoy seguro de que sea "paranormal". Sí inexplicable, para mí al menos. Me pasó de joven. La he contado dos o tres veces desde el anonimato de Internet. Nunca a nadie en persona. En parte porque quedaría como un baboso salido... bueno, ¿quien no lo es a esa edad? 

Yo tenía 18 o 19 años. A eso de las 11:30 e la noche, estaba esperando a un amigo en un portal cerca de mi casa donde habíamos quedado, no había nadie por la calle, y el tío no venía, me estaba ya impacientado, y a punto de irme, cuando a lo lejos vi una figura blanca que se acercaba, tenía formas femeninas, así que me dije, esperaré un ratillo más para ver pasar a la moza (primer punto de salido inside).

La chica en cuestión iba vestida con unas botas blancas, unas minifaldas blancas y un body blanco, todo muy ajustado y tenía el pelo liso, negro y larguísimo. Estaba tan buena que debí quedarme petrificado mirándola, porque cuando pasó por mi lado se quedó mirándome y me dijo -Hola, y yo le respondí lo mismo.

Como iba en la misma dirección por donde estaría mi casa, me dije, a la mierda el amigo que me ha dejado tirado, me voy para casa y por el camino me recreo un poquito en la buena vista... vamos, que la seguí. Segundo punto de salidorro, si es que esta historia no tengo huevos a contarla delante de nadie. 

La cuestión es que al final pase de mi casa y fui detrás de ella a unos 50 metros durante una gran rato, me llevó a la otra punta de mi ciudad, lo curioso, y que recuerdo bien, es que ella no se dio la vuelta ni una sola vez. 

Finalmente llegó a un bloque de pisos y entró en el portal, y me dije, bueno fin del trayecto, pero una vez que entró, me dio la curiosidad y pensé y si voy y miro a ver si se ve el buzón y puedo conseguir el nombre o el apellido y... (bueno puede ser que un día me de por llamarla, de ilusión también se vive). 
Así que me acerque al portal y mira, que suerte, estaba abierto, entre y empecé a mirar los buzones, y la cosa estaba más chunga de lo que me esperaba, ya que no sabía ni en que planta vivía, pero tuve una idea, salí a la calle, y el piso donde se encendiera la luz, pues ese era, por lo menos sabría la planta. Pero nada, había luces apagadas, la gran parte, y luces encendidas, dos o tres, pero luces que se encendieran, ninguna.

Me iba a ir ya para casa cuando me dije, voy a mirar otra vez los buzones, no se porque, ¿quizás para apuntármelos todos?, la verdad es que no pensaba con claridad. Entré de nuevo en el portal y fui hacia los buzones, los miré y de pronto se encendieron las luces de las escaleras y oigo una voz detrás mía que me dice -¿Me sigues?, Joder!!!, era la tía de blanco, plantada delante de mí, y yo rojo como un tomate. Le dije, no, no, es que estoy buscando la dirección de un amigo. 

-Y como se llama tu amigo? 
Le dije lo primero que se me ocurrió, el nombre del que me había dejado plantado esa noche. 
-Ahhh, vive aquí- y me señaló un buzón. 
Me quedé alucinado, no podía ser, tenía un nombre vulgar, pero el apellido era bastante raro, ¿podía ser una coincidencia? 

Para disimular me saqué un papel y miré el buzón para apuntar el nombre, mientras ella empezó a subir por las escaleras, lo curioso es que en el buzón no estaba escrito el nombre de mi amigo sino el nombre de una mujer, así que casi sin quererlo le grité, -Este no es!!!, ella desde casi la primera planta ya, se giró y con una sonrisa me dijo -Si, sí que es.

-¿Como lo sabes? me salió la pregunta sin quererlo, y entonces ella me dijo -Porque ahí es donde vivo yo, me guiñó el ojo y siguió subiendo hasta que desapareció por el rellano de la primera planta. 
Bueno, que hago, era una invitación para subir?, la cuestión es que me apunte el nombre en la hoja y salí de aquel piso y me fui a mi casa a dormir. 

A la mañana siguiente, cuando me desperté, lo veía todo más claro, que tío más tonto, tenía que haber subido, la tía quería tema, ahora la llamaré porque seguro que he quedado como un capullo; pero cuando me saco el papel con el nombre... Sorpresa, tenía apuntado el nombre de mi amigo. Como ha podido ser, que despiste, menos mal que sabía donde estaba y me acordaba muy bien del buzón, así que me vestí y me fui para allá, pero cuando llego... otro sorpresón, y este más grande; soy incapaz de encontrar el piso donde todo pasó, donde vivía la tía de blanco, por más vueltas que di, nunca lo encontré.

Llamé a mi amigo para contárselo, y este no me dejó ni hablar, muy cabreado me dijo que me había estado esperando hasta las 12:30 y que tenía mucha jeta, yo no me defendí, no podía hacerlo, aunque sabía que él no se había presentado, ahora ya no estaba tan seguro.

En resumen... 99% estaba seguro de que lo que lo explicaba todo era que esa noche me quedé dormido, y lo soñé todo. Con los años, leyendo sobre estos temas, veo que mi comportamiento errático, irracional e impulsivo, y la forma de suceder las cosas, son muy propios de los sueños. Pero me queda un 1%: el papel con el nombre de mi amigo escrito, que conservé muchos años, y que sin duda, probaba que esa noche, al menos en parte, había hecho lo que recordaba.


----------



## Ibar (22 May 2022)

No como tal pero viendo a la loca timadora esa que hablaba con los espiritus en la tv se me fue la luz y viendo la película de la monja se me cayó la pantalla del ordenador (la tenía girada para poder ver la película desde la cama).

Uno se queda pillado por la tensión del momento, pero no, no lo calificaría como paranormal


----------



## Zbigniew (22 May 2022)

Arburnot dijo:


> No sé muy bien como contar esta historia. Tampoco estoy seguro de que sea "paranormal". Sí inexplicable, para mí al menos. Me pasó de joven. La he contado dos o tres veces desde el anonimato de Internet. Nunca a nadie en persona. En parte porque quedaría como un baboso salido... bueno, ¿quien no lo es a esa edad?
> 
> Yo tenía 18 o 19 años. A eso de las 11:30 e la noche, estaba esperando a un amigo en un portal cerca de mi casa donde habíamos quedado, no había nadie por la calle, y el tío no venía, me estaba ya impacientado, y a punto de irme, cuando a lo lejos vi una figura blanca que se acercaba, tenía formas femeninas, así que me dije, esperaré un ratillo más para ver pasar a la moza (primer punto de salido inside).
> 
> ...



Sabes si eres sonámbulo?


----------



## Conan76 (22 May 2022)

No y lo agradezco porque no pensaria que he tenido una experiencia paranormal sino visos de ezkizofrenia o padecer transtorno severo.

Las alucinaciones himnopompicas para mi no entran dentro de ese rango.


----------



## crash2012 (22 May 2022)

Si un ovni que estuve viendo junto mi familia a unos 100 metros de altura un buen rato


Era un platillo volante


Lo más surrealista que he vivido


No es coña,lo juro por mis hijos


----------



## Arthur69 (22 May 2022)

crash2012 dijo:


> Si un ovni que estuve viendo junto mi familia a unos 100 metros de altura un buen rato
> 
> 
> Era un platillo volante
> ...



Hombre, podrías desarrollar.
Localidad, fecha aproximada, cuántos lo visteis, sonido, trayectoria, colores,frío/calor, zumbido, aviones/helicópteros cercanos, si fue recogido en noticias....


----------



## Arthur69 (22 May 2022)

Con 6 años, al ir a dormir, me revoloteaban 5 ó 6 lucecitas sobre la cama y yo (mi consciencia) salía acompañándolas en su revoloteo y nos metíamos en la casa vecina desde su azotea.

Lo achaqué siempre a un sueño, pero nunca jabía entrado en la casa de los vecinos y conocía muy bien su interior.

Con 17 - 18 años, días y días de lucecitas que cambiaban de color, estáticas sobre la bahía de mi ciudad de residencia, como a 3-4 kms de la costa y así, cada noche durante unas 2 horas.

20 años,la nocha que volvía casa desde Madrid, donde estudiaba, para pasar las Navidades, llegué ya de niche, sobre las 00:00 y me fui directo a la cama. Caí frito y amanecí convencido de que mi abuela había atravesado el cuarto y se había medio despedido con sonrisa dulce y plácida. Había fallecido durante esa noche.

Bultos oscuros que atraviesan la habitación de la que acabo de salir y sólo percibo con el rabillo del ojo.

Una posesa con la que me acosté y cambiaba de voz, olor y cara....


----------



## OvEr0n (22 May 2022)

Compañero de curro. Cobra por encima de 50k y votante de podemos.


----------



## Bien boa (22 May 2022)

Mi familia tenía un caserón de esos que solo con la foto te dan escalofríos. He pasado muchos veranos y vacaciones en esa cas, pero siempre tenías la sensación en los pasillos de que alguien estaba detrás de tí. Un día , en 2003 o 2004 , yo estaba en el despacho leyendo en silencio y oía toses bastante fuertes que procedían del patio interior , pero yo estaba solo en la casa; pensé que serían dos viejos del pueblo de esos que se sientan en un banco, pero no había nadie, era la hora de comer. 
Y las toses seguían.
Me fuí de allí cagando viruta a otra casa que teníamos en el campo. 

Como curiosidad los perros de la familia que pasaban la noche siempre querían largarse de la casa; se puso a la venta y una compradora vino a visitarla con un golden retriever , que se negaba a subir las escaleras. Me comentó que era muy extraño ese comportamiento . Querían comprarla para hacer un centro de terapias naturales y relajación, y por supuesto no llamarón jamás.

Tengo muchas anécdotas de ruidos extraños, etc pero eso pudiera ser subjetivo; el pánico de los perros a la casa no tiene explicación para mí.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (22 May 2022)

jesus88 dijo:


> si, haciendo el servicio militar, en la 15º y ultima guardia de garita, alla por octubre de 1993, sobre las 4 de la madrugada : otee en el cielo encima de una compañia del cuartel, la silueta de 3 figuras inmoviles sobre una plataforma suspendida en el aire, alli estuvo como 45 minutos, puede que mas. no vi el momento en que se marcharon.
> 
> no sabia que hacer, si llamo al cuerpo de guardia para que vengan y al hacerlo ya no estan, arresto.
> me hubiera gustado haber podido hablar por interfono con el de la garita proxima, pero no era posible.
> ...



No valen avistamientos de ovnis en cuarteles de los que, curiosamente los mandos imponen silencio.
Nada parecido a hologramas, luces estroboscópicas, naves que se hacen invisibles....
Todo lo que atufe a experimentos de tecnología militar debe quedar fuera del fenomeno paranormal.

Sí, he tenido una experiencia. Y otra que me deja con la duda. Las dos "oníricas".


----------



## ueee3 (22 May 2022)

jesus88 dijo:


> si, haciendo el servicio militar, en la 15º y ultima guardia de garita, alla por octubre de 1993, sobre las 4 de la madrugada : otee en el cielo encima de una compañia del cuartel, la silueta de 3 figuras inmoviles sobre una plataforma suspendida en el aire, alli estuvo como 45 minutos, puede que mas. no vi el momento en que se marcharon.
> 
> no sabia que hacer, si llamo al cuerpo de guardia para que vengan y al hacerlo ya no estan, arresto.
> me hubiera gustado haber podido hablar por interfono con el de la garita proxima, pero no era posible.
> ...



Pues hiciste mal tu trabajo, porque podría haber sido un ataque.

Por cierto, ¿este hilo en el subforo de preparacionismo?


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (22 May 2022)

Barahora dijo:


> No sé si conocéis la sensación de despersonalización ( así le llaman los psicólogos). Me ha pasado varias veces, las primeras las recuerdo de adolescente. De repente viene una consciencia de que no eres quién eres, me explico, es como si de repente no supiera quién soy . Es una sensación muy potente y acojona muchísimo. De hecho , al momento en que me pasa intento concentrarme en cosas materiales y chorradas del día a día …dura unos segundos, pero es muy potente.
> además aparece de repente , haciendo cosas cotidianas. Una vez me pasó mientras estaba mirándome al espejo, y en vez de dejarme llevar por el miedo y ‘escapar’ , me dejé llevar un poquito, dejé seguir la sensación unos segundos mientras me miraba al espejo, y fue impresionante, como una certeza total de ser algo más , de mucho tiempo atrás, de no ser solo un cuerpo en este momento, es como ir más allá…
> Me pasa de vez en cuando , y la verdad es que no he vuelto a atreverme a dejarme llevar …



Me pasa cuando me miro al espejo.


----------



## lamparademesa (22 May 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Lo mismo a alguien se le soltó el dedo con algún altavoz del cuartel. Lo quitó en cuanto se dio cuenta y el mando decidió ignorarlo para no fastidiar a un pardillo. O lo mismo fue el propio mando para ver la reacción de la gente.
> Para que veas que de vez en cuando hacen estas cosas.
> A un primo cuando le tocó hacer la mili, resulta que a algún sargento, o lo que sea, flipado. Le dio por disfrazarse de ninja y empezó a amordazar y atar a todos los que estaban de imaginaria. Luego le expedientaron y todo eso. Pero ahí queda.



no tiene pinta de ser lo que dices, pq el ruido se escuchaba en las afueras pero no lo bastante lejos como para provenir del pueblo... no sé, una cosa muy rara


además que ni qué decir que ese día la banda no tenía ensayo ni mucho menos a esas horas (casi las once de la noche)


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (22 May 2022)

¿Un hilo rojo??!!!!!!!!
Lo hablaste con tu amigo?
Creo que tendríamos que empezar a tomarnos en serio las existencias en otros planos y cómo a veces se cuelan los del otro lado o nos colamos nosotros en el suyo.

Edito: ¿investigaste si antiguamente existía un callejón?


----------



## esBlackpill.com (22 May 2022)

A mi nunca me ha pasado nada paranormal más que de repente tener corazonadas espontáneas MUY fuertes de mi interior y que se cumplan a los segundos. Nunca ha fallado alguna de estás. 

Luego también tengo sueños muy lúcidos (yo sueño casi todas las noches, y nunca pesadillas) como de lugares de hace 100 años, en plan estaciones de trenes, huertas donde vivo ahora (ejto anteh era campoh), como si de otra vida fuera. Lo mejor es que estos sueños los tengo salteados de muy vez en cuando y se diferenciarlo del resto.

Pero un amigo mío tiene una historia muy buena que me mola mucho, porque a mí estas cosas me gustan mucho aunque es muy sencilla. Mi amigo tiene como mil tíos porque sus abuelos tuvieron muchos hijos, pues su padre es de los medianos y tiene una tía pues más joven, así que cuando su padre tenía unos 25 su hermana unos 18 o por ahí? No lo sé exacto. El caso esque tenían un garage en un edificio de estos Paco Premium 5 estrellas de ladrillo setentero casi sin aperturas que solo funciona de garage (garages privados/trasteros) donde guardaban algun coche o moto. El caso esque el garage es tétrico de cojones, en plan foto de 4chan de estas de creepypasta, pues un día se empezaron a escuchar una VOZ que hablaba de forma casi perceptible, lamentos sobretodo. Esta voz estuvo hablando por mucho tiempo, no sé cuanto porque no recuerdo de cuando me lo contaron, pero no fue un día solo, sino un seguido de días.

Pues bien, la tia de mi amigo acabó confesando que ella y unas amigas habían hecho una ouija allá. Después de saberlo, llamaron a un cura tiró agua bendita y las voces cesaron.

Interesante cuánto menos.

A mi personalmente me dan más miedo las cosas cjungas reales de verdad, como el ELA, atantados, cánceres...


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (22 May 2022)

Creo que ya lo conté en su día:
Teníamos una amiga de la familia que durante 60 años fue una más. Compartió su vida con nosotros y nosotros con ella. Todas las celebraciones, todos los momentos felices y penas estuvimos juntos. Pero empezó a perder la cabeza, a decir que le quitábamos dinero, nos mandó atpc y quedó a merced de unos buitres.
Esta mujer estaba en coma desde hacía años y ya habíamos perdido el contacto con ella.
Una noche soñé con ella, que desconsolada me pedía perdón repetidamente. Por la mañana me llamaron para decirme que había muerto esa noche.
Hasta el día que yo me muera mantendré que esto me pasó.

Pero la historia no acaba aquí:
En el pueblo se hablaba de que si había en la familia un heredero universal que se quedaría con todo(cosa que negamos reiteradamente, aunque hubiera sido lo más lógico dada la estrecha relación).Un día por azar dimos con quien custodiaba un testamento anterior en el que repartía entre sobrinas, ahijados, residencia donde la cuidaban, pero sin que hubiera único heredero. El último, el de los buitres prevaleció (el Sr.Notario sabrá cómo estaba aquella mujer...) y por tanto, todos los demás, que la quisieron o cuidaron en distintos momentos de su vida, se quedaron a dos velas.
Estamos convencidos que aquel testamento llegó de forma providencial para reparar la guarrada, probar que nadie de nosotros se quedaba su herencia y que con ello al menos, hemos mantenido nuestro honor a salvo. Fue su último regalo para reparar el daño.


----------



## ueee3 (22 May 2022)

Arburnot dijo:


> soy incapaz de encontrar el piso donde todo pasó, donde vivía la tía de blanco, por más vueltas que di, nunca lo encontré.



¿Qué tiene de sobrenatural la historia? No pudiste encontrarlo porque no es fácil, tenías sueño, y no es lo mismo de noche que de día. Tal vez si hubieras ido de noche...

Por cierto, por si acaso, creo que hiciste bien no entrando. Joder y si intentas encontrar de nuevo el piso ahora, caminando de noche para que sea igual?


----------



## n_flamel (22 May 2022)

no digo que sea off topic pero qué preguntas tan personales jodó


----------



## ueee3 (22 May 2022)

Sr. Chinarro dijo:


> ¿Un hilo rojo??!!!!!!!!
> Lo hablaste con tu amigo?
> Creo que tendríamos que empezar a tomarnos en serio las existencias en otros planos y cómo a veces se cuelan los del otro lado o nos colamos nosotros en el suyo.
> 
> Edito: ¿investigaste si antiguamente existía un callejón?



Desde luego lo interesante es tratar de reproducir las condiciones de lo paranormal para ver si se pueden provocar esas situaciones.


----------



## gdr100 (22 May 2022)

Tras la muerte de mi padre, y durante unos días, pasaron cosas raras en la habitación donde murio.

En mi casa solo estaba yo por aquel tiempo, ya que mi madre se fue unos días como mi tía.

Cajones con ropa revuelta que yo no había tocado, objetos cambiados de sitio, y sobre todo, un cuadro con una imagen de Jesucristo caído en el suelo (quedó abajo de su posición, vertical apoyado en la pared) que tenia doble sujeción con alcayatas, la cual no estaban dañadas, ni en el cuadro ni en la pared.

Era imposible que se soltara solo, y mucho menos que cayese sin dañarse de esa forma.

Todo cesó a los pocos días, y nunca más han pasado cosas raras allí.


----------



## ueee3 (22 May 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Paciente con cáncer terminal que se realiza estudio de extensión con TAC toracoabdominal con contraste.
> 
> Se detecta a nivel hepático _*cuerpo extraño metálico esférico*_, informado como radiólogo como posible "clip quirúrgico", a contrastar con los antecedentes personales.
> 
> ...



¿Lo sacasteis? ¿Lo tuviste en tus manos?


----------



## n_flamel (22 May 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> Este paranormal no mucho. Finales de los 90, primeros años de este siglo. Regreso de correr y me tumbo en la terraza, entresuelo interior, sudando, me quedo mirando las estrellas en la oscuridad de la noche. Supongo cerca de las 23 pasadas. Al cabo de un rato, cuatro puntos con la luminosidad de una estrella, justo sobre mi, formando una forma similar a la constelación del Cisne se empiezan a mover -digamos que la cruz, sin la estrella central y lateralmente-. Me incorporo, parece un objeto que se aleja. Ningún ruido, no parece a gran altura. Al perderlo de vista entre los bloques vecinos, bajé hasta a la calle.
> 
> Este si más _paranormal_, y aunque después de la muerte de alguien cercano sensaciones de presencia no faltan en los momentos de tristeza y depresión, uno me quedo fijado. A los cien días de fallecida mi madre. De regreso del trabajo, me quedé dormido en el sofá, mediodía. Me despertó la sensación de un beso en la cabeza y mientras abría los ojos, como una instantánea de mi madre mirándome apacible y sonriente saliendo por la puerta de esa terraza iluminada.
> 
> ...



Los sueños puedes contar algo? Contactos con "seres"?


----------



## Baubens2 (22 May 2022)

A mi se me apareció San josemaria desde entonces soy un fiel devoto.


----------



## n_flamel (22 May 2022)

Sr. Chinarro dijo:


> No valen avistamientos de ovnis en cuarteles de los que, curiosamente los mandos imponen silencio.
> Nada parecido a hologramas, luces estroboscópicas, naves que se hacen invisibles....
> Todo lo que atufe a experimentos de tecnología militar debe quedar fuera del fenomeno paranormal.
> 
> Sí, he tenido una experiencia. Y otra que me deja con la duda. Las dos "oníricas".



Cuenta...


----------



## esBlackpill.com (22 May 2022)

Yo te puedo ayudar si me dices el lugar. A menudo me mandan este tipo de trabajos de investigación, hay mil formas de saber, y hay muchisimas cartografías antiguas si sabes donde buscar.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (22 May 2022)

Sï, el mítico hilo rojo de diferentes creencias, incluso en Asia.


En Urbanismo, en el Ayuntamiento de tu ciudad, o en el Archivo Histórico.


----------



## Rodal (22 May 2022)

dos cosas, que uno no sabe nunca hasta que punto es realidad o te lo has imaginado
- Cuando tenia menos de 10 años, vivia en un barrio periférico, en la linde entre el urbano y el campo. Una vez caminaba con la pandilla por el cauce de un rio seco haciendo el cabra, cuando escuché un zumbido constante que subía y bajaba de intensidad. Decidimos ir a la fuente del sonido, era relativamente llano y el zumbido venía de un objeto verde que brillaba acorde con el zumbido. Cuando nos acercamos el zumbido aumentó de intensidad, hasta que el miedo pudo con nosotros y salimos corriendo a casa. El recuerdo es borroso, no he podido verificar esta historia con los que iban conmigo, porque les perdí la pista ya hace bastante y no volvimos nunca a hablar de ello. 

- Mi hija, pequeña, tres años. Ahora vivimos en el campo, rodeado de frutales. Mi hija empieza a investigar los alrededores de la finca por su cuenta, mas o menos la tenemos controlada, pero nos gusta que explore. Una de las veces vuelve blanca, ha ido al pozo, uno en desuso que tenemos y una voz como de persona mayor le ha dicho algo así como, niña no te acerques al pozo que te puedes caer. En la finca, aparte de nosotros no había nadie más, mi hija no recuerda el incidente, nosotros se lo contamos y ella pregunta con curiosidad. Por supuesto, el pozo fue sellado poco despues.


----------



## ueee3 (22 May 2022)

Rodal dijo:


> - Mi hija, pequeña, tres años. Ahora vivimos en el campo, rodeado de frutales. Mi hija empieza a investigar los alrededores de la finca por su cuenta, mas o menos la tenemos controlada, pero nos gusta que explore. Una de las veces vuelve blanca, ha ido al pozo, uno en desuso que tenemos y una voz como de persona mayor le ha dicho algo así como, niña no te acerques al pozo que te puedes caer. En la finca, aparte de nosotros no había nadie más, mi hija no recuerda el incidente, nosotros se lo contamos y ella pregunta con curiosidad. Por supuesto, el pozo fue sellado poco despues.



Una niña de 3 años os dijo que una persona mayor le dijo eso.

A todo esto, ¿realmente la dejabais sola habiendo un pozo peligroso?


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (22 May 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Cuenta...



Está contada más arriba.

Y la otra ha sido con mi padre que falleció hace hoy dos meses.
Hace unos días, tuve un sueño a caballo entre lúcido y casi presencia....No sé muy bien explicarlo. Estaba en la cama PORQUE ESTABA YO AHÍ EN LA CAMA, y mi padre viene hacia mi, muy cansado con su pijama azul.No me habla, avanza, es etéreo y quiere integrarse en mi, yo le abrazo, le pregunto si está cansado y lo tumbo junto a mi.
Me despierto y me digo: Joder, no se me ha aparecido, pero lo he soñado aquí donde estoy ahora mismo...".


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (22 May 2022)

Rodal dijo:


> dos cosas, que uno no sabe nunca hasta que punto es realidad o te lo has imaginado
> - Cuando tenia menos de 10 años, vivia en un barrio periférico, en la linde entre el urbano y el campo. Una vez caminaba con la pandilla por el cauce de un rio seco haciendo el cabra, cuando escuché un zumbido constante que subía y bajaba de intensidad. Decidimos ir a la fuente del sonido, era relativamente llano y el zumbido venía de un objeto verde que brillaba acorde con el zumbido. Cuando nos acercamos el zumbido aumentó de intensidad, hasta que el miedo pudo con nosotros y salimos corriendo a casa. El recuerdo es borroso, no he podido verificar esta historia con los que iban conmigo, porque les perdí la pista ya hace bastante y no volvimos nunca a hablar de ello.
> 
> - Mi hija, pequeña, tres años. Ahora vivimos en el campo, rodeado de frutales. Mi hija empieza a investigar los alrededores de la finca por su cuenta, mas o menos la tenemos controlada, pero nos gusta que explore. Una de las veces vuelve blanca, ha ido al pozo, uno en desuso que tenemos y una voz como de persona mayor le ha dicho algo así como, niña no te acerques al pozo que te puedes caer. En la finca, aparte de nosotros no había nadie más, mi hija no recuerda el incidente, nosotros se lo contamos y ella pregunta con curiosidad. Por supuesto, el pozo fue sellado poco despues.



Una dama blanca.


----------



## Rodal (22 May 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Una niña de 3 años os dijo que una persona mayor le dijo eso.
> 
> A todo esto, ¿realmente la dejabais sola habiendo un pozo peligroso?



ese pozo, era viejo, no se usaba y no lo teníamos controlado. De hecho fue a raíz del asunto cuando averiguamos su existencia, te hablo que podía estar a unos 50- 70 metros de la casa en una finca cerrada de frutales. Ella 3-4 años tendría. Estar pendiente, pero dejándole cierta libertad. Si, nos ha gustado que nuestros hijos tengan autonomía y no tenerlos supercontrolados.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (22 May 2022)

Yo tuve un viaje astral.
Me veía a mi mismo por el tercer ojo.


----------



## W.Morgan (22 May 2022)

Si, y alguna he contado ya en alguno de mis hilos.

Cosas chungas. Es perturbador, lo que nos pueda deparar la eternidad, después de morir aquí, si no somos salvos... Duro de narices. No soy capaz de entenderlo ni asimilarlo.


----------



## CADAdiasoy+RICO! (22 May 2022)

Una vez tuve una.
Unos moros mataron en un atentado a 200 Españoles en unos trenes antes de unas elecciones.

Votaron a favor de quienes los moros querían que ganaran.


----------



## W.Morgan (22 May 2022)

Haces bien Donación de órganos ¿Algo positivo? ¿Puede España ser líder mundial en algo positivo?


----------



## W.Morgan (22 May 2022)

o sea, demonios, vaya.


----------



## W.Morgan (22 May 2022)

No dice la biblia que hasta como ángel de luz se manifiesta Satanás?


----------



## esBlackpill.com (22 May 2022)

@AngloSionista lo de que te hecho un cable de los del callejón no es broma ni farol. Si me dices la calle o zona actual puedo investigar sino te puedo dar algunos consejos ahora mismo.

El primero, ves al catastro y busca el lugar donde estarían los edificios, clica en las fincas y ahí pondrá el año de construcción (o el de una gran reforma, aunque eso es obvio de ver).

Existen 2 grandes ortofotos de TODA Espala hechas por los aliados, una de ellas en los 40 la otra en los 50 (si no me equivoco), porque querian tener el terreno español bien controlado para una posible invasión. Bueno esto es muy interesante porque tiene relativamente MUY buena resolución, entonces en estas ortofots puedes ver como era literalmente la zona. Para verlas tienes que mirar en tu taifa, por que varia de taifa a taifa, yo controlo la de Cataluña porque es de donde soy, si eres de otro lado pues a buscar en tu taifa si esta y eso.

El estilo de los edificios actuales de donde se supone que estaba el callejón. 

Busca también archivos municipales, ayuntamiento etc pregunta a alguien mayor del lugar.

Y se podrán hacer más cosas seguro. 

Hazme caso hago esto muchísimas veces porque me mandan muchisimo estos trabajos de urbanismo y su puta madre.


----------



## guanoincoming (22 May 2022)

Yo he tenido experiencias poranormales. ¿Eso vale?


----------



## Aurkitu (22 May 2022)

Fue en el siglo pasado, tenía 20 años casi recién cumplidos. Pero si, las perdidas se llevan siempre. Es la vida, pero es verdad que el tiempo va cicatrizando las heridas aunque te quede la marca.


----------



## El Mena (22 May 2022)

Una semana me duche más de dos veces 

Allah es grande


----------



## Lubinillo (22 May 2022)

Estoy en una desde el 13 de marzo del 2020


----------



## Aurkitu (22 May 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Los sueños puedes contar algo? Contactos con "seres"?



No, algunos en tercera persona, como pasando ventanas de luz, como si esto pudiese ser una simulación. Otro de mente _liberada sin topes _lo más parecido a la típica experiencia de salir del cuerpo -pero un sueño!-, lugares magnificados y recurrentes en arquitectura,...pero contacto con "seres", más allá de los personajes que crea la misma mente en los sueños, no.


----------



## MijailPropagandaMan (22 May 2022)

Floky dijo:


> 2021 millones de personas muchas bien formadas, voluntariamente se dejar poner 3 vacunas sin saber la composición ni consecuencias y luego llevaron a sus hijos a pinchar también para una enfermedad que no les afecta.
> Me quedé acojonado...como es posible que haya tanto tontos agilipoyados...



Formacion=/=Inteligencia


----------



## n_flamel (22 May 2022)

Una cosa recurrente que ha salido en el hilo es que después de suceder estas cosas "irreales" y vuelves al estado de conciencia normal parecen haber sido soñadas, incluso dudas de su realidad, parecen como un sueño.

No tengo ninguna espectacular, pero tengo un par. Voy a contar una que muchos si no fuese una experiencia personal y directa dirían que es la típica magufada.

Catedral de Chartres. Sábado por la mañana. Mes de febrero. Una visita normal, llegué por la ruta de los peregrinos antiguos: desde el este, las largas escaleras, el callejón y entrada por la puerta norte. Dentro me encuentro un zahorí ya mayor con un grupo pequeño de "turistas" a los que llevaba de visita. Me pego a la visita. El zahorí llevaba un péndulo, una cadena que cogía muy corta y una bola gorda en el extremo. Anduvo explicando en la girola de la catedral el punto en que había un vórtice energético. Sí, sé que parece una magufada. El zahorí (francés) puso las manos. Yo las pusé. Era real. una corriente de aire fría de más de un palmo de ancho ascendía de la piedra, recuerdo la baldosa, sería capaz de encontrarla sin esfuerzo. Era como si fuese un chorro de aire acondicionado. Dijo que no todo el año era igual sino que fluctuaba, tenía como pulso-. No puedo explicar más porque lo ignoro. No puedo decir que fuese una energía positiva, más bien daba nerviosismo.


----------



## Cymoril (23 May 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Una cosa recurrente que ha salido en el hilo es que después de suceder estas cosas "irreales" y vuelves al estado de conciencia normal parecen haber sido soñadas, incluso dudas de su realidad, parecen como un sueño.
> 
> No tengo ninguna espectacular, pero tengo un par. Voy a contar una que muchos si no fuese una experiencia personal y directa dirían que es la típica magufada.
> 
> Catedral de Chartres. Sábado por la mañana. Mes de febrero. Una visita normal, llegué por la ruta de los peregrinos antiguos: desde el este, las largas escaleras, el callejón y entrada por la puerta norte. Dentro me encuentro un zahorí ya mayor con un grupo pequeño de "turistas" a los que llevaba de visita. Me pego a la visita. El zahorí llevaba un péndulo, una cadena que cogía muy corta y una bola gorda en el extremo. Anduvo explicando en la girola de la catedral el punto en que había un vórtice energético. Sí, sé que parece una magufada. El zahorí (francés) puso las manos. Yo las pusé. Era real. una corriente de aire fría de más de un palmo de ancho ascendía de la piedra, recuerdo la baldosa, sería capaz de encontrarla sin esfuerzo. Era como si fuese un chorro de aire acondicionado. Dijo que no todo el año era igual sino que fluctuaba, tenía como pulso-. No puedo explicar más porque lo ignoro. No puedo decir que fuese una energía positiva, más bien daba nerviosismo.



No me extraña lo de la Catedral de Chartres, es un sitio muy especial. En la cripta hay un pozo perteneciente a un antiguo santuario druida donde se dice que confluyen corrientes telúricas y cuyas aguas eran consideradas curativas.


----------



## n_flamel (23 May 2022)

Cymoril dijo:


> No me extraña lo de la Catedral de Chartres, es un sitio muy especial. En la cripta hay un pozo perteneciente a un antiguo santuario druida donde se dice que confluyen corrientes telúricas y cuyas aguas eran consideradas curativas.



En efecto. Había un dolmen en la actual cripta. Lo que quiero decir es que las energías telúricas no son magufadas. 
Asumiendo entonces que los antiguos las detectaban y tenían en consideración aparecen nuevas preguntas: las manipulaban? para qué las usaban? Cómo? Cuáles eran positivas y cuáles negativas? Como las distinguían?


----------



## junio (23 May 2022)

Unas navidades presentí la muerte de un amigo, ya estaba muerto, pero vi como lo que tu ves cuando te desplomas, y se me vino la idea de que se moriría en las montañas, al día siguiente me entere que había fallecido en las montañas de un infarto.


----------



## esBlackpill.com (23 May 2022)

Rodal dijo:


> dos cosas, que uno no sabe nunca hasta que punto es realidad o te lo has imaginado
> - Cuando tenia menos de 10 años, vivia en un barrio periférico, en la linde entre el urbano y el campo. Una vez caminaba con la pandilla por el cauce de un rio seco haciendo el cabra, cuando escuché un zumbido constante que subía y bajaba de intensidad. Decidimos ir a la fuente del sonido, era relativamente llano y el zumbido venía de un objeto verde que brillaba acorde con el zumbido. Cuando nos acercamos el zumbido aumentó de intensidad, hasta que el miedo pudo con nosotros y salimos corriendo a casa. El recuerdo es borroso, no he podido verificar esta historia con los que iban conmigo, porque les perdí la pista ya hace bastante y no volvimos nunca a hablar de ello.
> 
> - Mi hija, pequeña, tres años. Ahora vivimos en el campo, rodeado de frutales. Mi hija empieza a investigar los alrededores de la finca por su cuenta, mas o menos la tenemos controlada, pero nos gusta que explore. Una de las veces vuelve blanca, ha ido al pozo, uno en desuso que tenemos y una voz como de persona mayor le ha dicho algo así como, niña no te acerques al pozo que te puedes caer. En la finca, aparte de nosotros no había nadie más, mi hija no recuerda el incidente, nosotros se lo contamos y ella pregunta con curiosidad. Por supuesto, el pozo fue sellado poco despues.



La segunda historia suena a mi colabdome en alguna propiedad privada la verdad.


----------



## .Kaikus (23 May 2022)

En un piso semi marginal donde consumis drogas, haceis espiritismo y realizais el oficio mas viejo del mundo, *"esta preñado de espiritus que me cuidan", *tu casa tiene el demonio del timbre, el demonio de la radio, el demonio de la lavadora y tu necesitas al menos cuatro exorcismos y vigilar la esquizofrenia.

PD- Rodeada de angeles y de palomas que te persiguen, al menos Tripto amaestra gaviotas. @Triptolemo


----------



## laresial (23 May 2022)

Si Paranormal significa no explicable por medio de la razón o motivado por una explicación lógica de causa y efecto, he tenido multiples experiencias.

Casi todas basadas en sincronías.

Las más claras bajo mi punto de vista son

1-He jugado a la Ouija, la moneda se movía como si tuviera voluntad propia, la inicio una chica que sabía hacer ouija, llego un momento en que nos quedamos tocando la moneda que se movia a toda velocidad sobre la mesa, otra chica que nunca había jugado y yo. La moneda parecía tener voluntad propia. Había que seguir el movimiento de la moneda por que se te escapaba de los dedos.

2-He tenido varias premoniciones, algunas de ellas me han salvado la vida literalmente, en esos momentos una idea cruzaba mi mente, le hacía caso, y si no le hubiera hecho caso ahora estaría muerto.

3-Hablar de una persona y aparecer en ese momento.

4-Pedir, y recibir la respuesta en menos de 24 horas.

5-Tener sueños conscientes, al nivel de conocer súcubos. Llego un momento, en que era tan "real", que decidí terminar con esas relaciones, debiendo rezar todas las noches para que no vuelvan. Siendo agnóstico, es la única forma de que no vengan. No me funcionó otra cosa.

6-Sentir lo que estaba sintiendo otras personas. Y tener telepatía con otra persona que también sabía lo que sentía esa persona. Y saberlo solo con mirarnos.

7-Mirar a los ojos a una persona y saber que acabaríamos juntos tarde o temprano. 

8-Tener sueños premonitorios, ver lo que va a pasar, despertar, y recibir la llamada hoy y pasar lo mismo que soñé que iba a pasar.

9-Despertar a la hora exacta que me tenía que despertar con 1 minuto de diferencia, sin poner alarma ni nada. Fuera de la hora normal o habitual en que me suelo despertar.

10-Ver por casualidad una y otra vez a la misma persona durante meses. En diferentes sitios de la ciudad.

11-Encontrarme por casualidad a una ex-novia, por Madrid, entre semana, cuando tenía que estar trabajando, ella es de Tenerife, a las 13:00 horas bajando por la calle camino de Sol, con su nuevo novio, saludarnos y seguir caminando.

Y más que no me acuerdo...


----------



## Tales90 (23 May 2022)

Si, aunque si le das muchas vueltas podrías suponer que son cosas naturales, como un terremoto justamente cuando 3 personas estábamos en una morgue, y que se cayeran de una pared una gran cantidad de objetos sin que nosotros sintiéramos terremoto ni nada. Al final a todo se le puede dar una explicación.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (23 May 2022)

Cuando era pequeño grabamos psicofonias en un bajos donde la había palmado la anciana que vivía allí sola (se encontraron el cadáver en descomposición, por el olor se dieron cuenta).

Total que la ventana estaba abierta y metimos una grabadora de estas de cassette pequeña con un cesto atado a una cuerda, y la dejamos allí unos 5 minutos. Nos ponemos luego a escucharla y no se escucha nada, hasta que ya acabando la grabación (se escuchaba como nos acercábamos a recoger la grabadora) se escucha como una voz ronca diciendo cosas initeligibles, como muy cerca del micro...

Ni que decir tiene que nos acojonamos del copón, y tiramos la cinta en cuestión al contenedor de la basura, nadie quería quedarse eso en su casa (éramos un crios "asalvajaos" de 8-9 años).

A parte de eso pues cuando murió mi padre, la noche del día siguiente me desperté y noté como una sensación cerca de la cama, como no se, notar que había algo ahí, una sensación muy rara. Duró unos 10 segundos y luego se fue.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (23 May 2022)

Barahora dijo:


> No sé si conocéis la sensación de despersonalización ( así le llaman los psicólogos). Me ha pasado varias veces, las primeras las recuerdo de adolescente. De repente viene una consciencia de que no eres quién eres, me explico, es como si de repente no supiera quién soy . Es una sensación muy potente y acojona muchísimo. De hecho , al momento en que me pasa intento concentrarme en cosas materiales y chorradas del día a día …dura unos segundos, pero es muy potente.
> además aparece de repente , haciendo cosas cotidianas. Una vez me pasó mientras estaba mirándome al espejo, y en vez de dejarme llevar por el miedo y ‘escapar’ , me dejé llevar un poquito, dejé seguir la sensación unos segundos mientras me miraba al espejo, y fue impresionante, como una certeza total de ser algo más , de mucho tiempo atrás, de no ser solo un cuerpo en este momento, es como ir más allá…
> Me pasa de vez en cuando , y la verdad es que no he vuelto a atreverme a dejarme llevar …



eres mujer verdad?


----------



## Pirro (23 May 2022)

Fui a Correos a recoger un paquete y tardé menos de 5 minutos.


----------



## LaceraThorr (23 May 2022)

Buenas.

Me estreno en el floro.

Hará como 9 años, con mi actual pareja. Empezábamos la relación. Noche de verano (entorno la 1am), un parque a las afueras de la ciudad.

El parque en sí tiene como dos niveles/ alturas, la parte de abajo, y subiendo unas escaleras, la de arriba, la cual tiene bastantes árboles, algún camino de tierra y algunas farolas (lo normal de los parques supongo).

Por la hora que era, y que el parque está a las afueras y demás, llevaba un buen rato que no se oía que hubiera gente alrededor, seguramente estuviéramos solos en el parque.

A esto que se apagan las farolas de la plataforma de arriba, donde estábamos.


- "Mira qué chulo! Se pueden ver las estrellas bastante bien ahora."
* "Mejor vámonos, que me da mal rollo".

Nos levantamos, vamos hacia las escaleras para bajar, salir del parque, e ir hacia la ciudad, cuando poco antes de llegar a las mismas, veo en la otra punta una bola de luz blanca entre los árboles, moviéndose. No estaba "en el cielo" sino que a menos altura que los pinos.

Me callo porque digo "se va a pensar que estoy drogado, majareta o a saber". 

Llegamos a la ciudad, y tal, y ya al poco de despedirnos me dice: "¿viste lo de la bola blanca?".

...Aclaro, que ni habíamos bebido, ni fumado nada ni nada por el estilo. Tampoco era una farola (se movía), y tampoco un haz de luz que pudiera venir de una lintera por ejemplo. Era esférico.


----------



## elpaguitas (23 May 2022)

que alguien se autopersiba lo que no es y la peña lo acepte cuenta?


----------



## FilibustHero (23 May 2022)

¿Experiencias para qué?
Para normales.


----------



## Arburnot (23 May 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> Sabes si eres sonámbulo?



No lo soy. Eso fue lo primero que pensé, que lo había soñado todo y que en algún momento de la noche, me había levantado sonámbulo y hecho parte de las cosas que soñé. Pero nunca he vuelto a experimentar nada parecido, ni soy sonámbulo.



ueee3 dijo:


> ¿Qué tiene de sobrenatural la historia? No pudiste encontrarlo porque no es fácil, tenías sueño, y no es lo mismo de noche que de día. Tal vez si hubieras ido de noche...
> 
> Por cierto, por si acaso, creo que hiciste bien no entrando. Joder y si intentas encontrar de nuevo el piso ahora, caminando de noche para que sea igual?



Como comentaba, no estoy seguro de que sea "paranormal" o sobrenatural, pero sí inexplicable. Hay al menos dos cosas de esa noche, donde la información que recuerdo no coincide con la que podríamos llamar "real".

La primera, yo recuerdo esperar a mi amigo en el sitio de siempre (el escaparate de una tienda de motos, no hay error posible) habíamos quedado a las 11:30 y le esperé más de media hora hasta que decidí seguir a la chica. Él no apareció. Pero él asegura que sí apareció, y que fue él el que me estuvo esperando a mí. Por fuerza, si ambos estuvimos ahí esperando al otro, nos tuvimos que cruzar, pero no fue así.

La segunda cosa es que yo recuerdo apuntar el nombre de la chica del buzón: nombre y apellidos. Lo de decirle que mi amigo vivía ahí, era una excusa. Sin embargo, al día siguiente, en ese papel, lo que había apuntado era... el nombre del amigo con el que había quedado. No el nombre de ninguna mujer. No le encuentro explicación a ninguna de las dos cosas, salvo un episodio de sonambulismo por mi parte.

El edificio lo intenté encontrar varias veces, nunca lo encontré. La verdad es que nunca intenté encontrarlo de noche.


----------



## ueee3 (23 May 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Una cosa recurrente que ha salido en el hilo es que después de suceder estas cosas "irreales" y vuelves al estado de conciencia normal parecen haber sido soñadas, incluso dudas de su realidad, parecen como un sueño.
> 
> No tengo ninguna espectacular, pero tengo un par. Voy a contar una que muchos si no fuese una experiencia personal y directa dirían que es la típica magufada.
> 
> Catedral de Chartres. Sábado por la mañana. Mes de febrero. Una visita normal, llegué por la ruta de los peregrinos antiguos: desde el este, las largas escaleras, el callejón y entrada por la puerta norte. Dentro me encuentro un zahorí ya mayor con un grupo pequeño de "turistas" a los que llevaba de visita. Me pego a la visita. El zahorí llevaba un péndulo, una cadena que cogía muy corta y una bola gorda en el extremo. Anduvo explicando en la girola de la catedral el punto en que había un vórtice energético. Sí, sé que parece una magufada. El zahorí (francés) puso las manos. Yo las pusé. Era real. una corriente de aire fría de más de un palmo de ancho ascendía de la piedra, recuerdo la baldosa, sería capaz de encontrarla sin esfuerzo. Era como si fuese un chorro de aire acondicionado. Dijo que no todo el año era igual sino que fluctuaba, tenía como pulso-. No puedo explicar más porque lo ignoro. No puedo decir que fuese una energía positiva, más bien daba nerviosismo.



Una corriente de aire. Dicho así tampoco parece nada sobrenatural...


----------



## ueee3 (23 May 2022)

laresial dijo:


> Si Paranormal significa no explicable por medio de la razón o motivado por una explicación lógica de causa y efecto, he tenido multiples experiencias.
> 
> Casi todas basadas en sincronías.
> 
> ...



Cómo era básicamente el súcubo? Era una mujer sin más, sin nada extraño? Por qué crees que era un súcubo?


----------



## ueee3 (23 May 2022)

LaceraThorr dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> Me estreno en el floro.
> 
> ...



Joder y no volviste o no vuelves a ver si vuelve a estar?


----------



## LaceraThorr (23 May 2022)

Hemos vuelto muchas veces porque el parque nos queda relativamente cerca de casa, pero ni se han vuelto a apagar las farolas, ni hemos vuelto a ver luces/ bolas raras. jeje


----------



## laresial (23 May 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Cómo era básicamente el súcubo? Era una mujer sin más, sin nada extraño? Por qué crees que era un súcubo?



Cuando estás en ese estado de medio despierto medio dormido, vienen, y no es que los "veas" los sientes. Por extensión pensé que era una mujer.


----------



## Zbigniew (23 May 2022)

Arburnot dijo:


> No lo soy. Eso fue lo primero que pensé, que lo había soñado todo y que en algún momento de la noche, me había levantado sonámbulo y hecho parte de las cosas que soñé. Pero nunca he vuelto a experimentar nada parecido, ni soy sonámbulo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me ha gustado su historia, déjeme decirle que hay sonámbulos toda la vida que no saben que lo son.Es lo más razonable de su historia, se duerme sueña eso y se levanta y escribe el nombre y se vuelve a acostar.


----------



## Rodal (23 May 2022)

esBlackpill.com dijo:


> @AngloSionista lo de que te hecho un cable de los del callejón no es broma ni farol. Si me dices la calle o zona actual puedo investigar sino te puedo dar algunos consejos ahora mismo.
> 
> El primero, ves al catastro y busca el lugar donde estarían los edificios, clica en las fincas y ahí pondrá el año de construcción (o el de una gran reforma, aunque eso es obvio de ver).
> 
> ...



ortofotografia vuelo del 54. La calidad es penosa acorde con la época.
Joder qué presión. Debería meter en la historia aliens o algo de género?


----------



## petro6 (23 May 2022)

Pues sí, que el Madrid esté en la final de la Champions es un fenómeno paranormal.


----------



## Archetet (23 May 2022)

Que nadie tenga la feliz idea de invocar un súcubo consciente y voluntariamente. Yo lo hice, y me costó un verano entero librarme de esa cosa.


----------



## sinosuke (23 May 2022)

No.

Aparte de no creer en lo paranormal, nunca he visto nada raro......pero sí que me han pasado casualidades bastante extrañas, como por ejemplo:


-Me mudo a Barcelona a estudiar. El primer día me encuentro en un semáforo a un tipo que era vecino de mi abuela materna (que vivía en una aldeílla de la Galicia profunda de 400-500 habitantes como mucho).
Ese mismo día, ya por la tarde, voy a un cajero a sacar pasta y está ocupado. Sale la tipa que lo estaba usando....y sí, era una chavala de la misma aldea que también había ido a estudiar y sin relación ninguna con el tipo anterior....Me quedé muy, muy pillado con aquello.
Se lo conté a la chavala y creyó que la estaba vacilando.


Otra casualidad de estas "raras"

Años después, me voy unas vacaciones a Canarias, al sur de Tenerife.
Estoy en un supermercado y se me acerca una señora muy mayor, se me queda mirando y me suelta "Tú eres el nieto de tal!!!....." , afirmando, no preguntando.....
Y sí, la señora era amiga de mis abuelos (los paternos en este caso) y estaba de vacaciones allí con una hija y su yerno...
Que me había reconocido porque según ella soy calcado a un tío abuelo mío hasta en los gestos.
Esta casualidad también me sorprendió bastante....pero no tanto como la primera.


Casualidades así que te dejan 


.


----------



## n_flamel (23 May 2022)

laresial dijo:


> Si Paranormal significa no explicable por medio de la razón o motivado por una explicación lógica de causa y efecto, he tenido multiples experiencias.
> 
> 2-He tenido varias premoniciones, algunas de ellas me han salvado la vida literalmente, en esos momentos una idea cruzaba mi mente, le hacía caso, y si no le hubiera hecho caso ahora estaría muerto.



Eres el mismo que contó en otro hilo la historia del hospital a punto de entrar en quirófano?? Si no es así desarrolla un poco si te place.


----------



## n_flamel (23 May 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Una corriente de aire. Dicho así tampoco parece nada sobrenatural...



Una corriente de aire vertical y ascendente que sale de una losa sin ningún hueco dentro de un edificio a su vez sin corrientes de aire y menos como esa, todo muy normal. 

Bueno, que sepáis que las fuerzas telúricas existen.


----------



## n_flamel (23 May 2022)

LaceraThorr dijo:


> Hemos vuelto muchas veces porque el parque nos queda relativamente cerca de casa, pero ni se han vuelto a apagar las farolas, ni hemos vuelto a ver luces/ bolas raras. jeje



No voy de cientifista/racionalista ni niego lo paranormal pero Aquí concretamente podría ser un rayo-bola. Conozco testimonios hasta de entrar por ventanas de una casa. No afirmo que lo sea, digo que en este caso cabe esa hipótesis.


----------



## 《Judas》 (23 May 2022)

To el rato sucede lo que no se puede explicar por la siensia sientítula que conocéis. Todos los días.

Lo que no puede ser explicado debe ser olvidado para que siga paresiendo "normal" el mundo visipla.


----------



## n_flamel (23 May 2022)

laresial dijo:


> Cuando estás en ese estado de medio despierto medio dormido, vienen, y no es que los "veas" los sientes. Por extensión pensé que era una mujer.



te despertabas con más energía o más cansado de lo normal como si te hubieran absorbido la energía??


----------



## ueee3 (23 May 2022)

LaceraThorr dijo:


> Hemos vuelto muchas veces porque el parque nos queda relativamente cerca de casa, pero ni se han vuelto a apagar las farolas, ni hemos vuelto a ver luces/ bolas raras. jeje



Joder.... Tío o tía ve todos los días si hace falta una semana seguida..m de 10:55 a 1:05 cada día... Y lo filmas. Te pagamos va.


----------



## ueee3 (23 May 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Una corriente de aire vertical y ascendente que sale de una losa sin ningún hueco dentro de un edificio a su vez sin corrientes de aire y menos como esa, todo muy normal.
> 
> Bueno, que sepáis que las fuerzas telúricas existen.



Puede ser simplemente un torbellino de aire.


----------



## Dj Puesto (23 May 2022)

En un pueblo hace ya muchos años teníamos una peña donde en fiestas quedábamos allí para beber, era la casa de los abuelos de la novia de un amigo o algo así, la casa estaba un poco en ruinas y por eso la dueña nos dijo que no subiésemos arriba que esa zona de la casa estaba mal y era peligroso.

Claro a la vez que te dice eso con ~16 años te cuenta que en esa casa se apareció la virgen.... el dueño de la casa se murió y justo en el momento que se murió su hijos se estaba pegando una ducha en el baño de esa casa, al acabar tiró la toalla al bidé y la miró y vio que se había dibujado la cara de la virgen con el mantón y una lágrima, corrió a sacarle fotos y me las enseñaron y efectivamente sin echarle imaginación ahí se veía la cara de la virgen en la toalla.

Bueno pues claramente había que explorar la parte de arriba de la casa una vez supimos esto , además lo hicimos de noche, la parte de arriba daba bastante repelús, polvo, telarañas.... además alguno íbamos con el modo hijo de puta ON. Teníamos el típico megáfono cutre y tenía la opción de grabar unos pocos segundos algo y luego repetirlo en bucle, grabamos un par de gritos y frases tipo "juguemos a un juego" , una cuestión importante es que tenía muy poca memoria el cacharro, tu grababas una cosa y si querías grabar otra se borraba lo anterior, luego se entiende por qué preciso esto.

Bueno, subimos arriba y dejamos el megáfono en una habitación, algunos estaban explorando alguna de las habitaciones de la casa y los dejamos encerrados ahí y enchufamos el megáfono dichoso que empezó a pegar gritos y a decir frases tétricas como teníamos planeado, descojone de la risa, entramos en otra habitación y dejamos el megáfono dando por culo mientras los otros acojonados dan golpes en la puerta dejadnos salir hijos de puta no tiene gracia etc etc

Pues mientras estamos en esa habitación empieza el megáfono a hacer ruidos raros y se cuelan como psicofonías y lo más inquietante que es lo que nos hizo abrir la puerta de los encerrados ipso facto y echar patas de ahí, empezó a decir cosas que no estaban grabadas, palabras inconexas y ruidos paranormales mezclados con gritos y alaridos, entramos en la habitación y no había nadie , esto ya es pura sugestión pero todos notamos "algo" para empezar como que se había ido la luz de la luna, ni que decir que creo que el megáfono se quedó ahí y ahí seguirá sin pilas porque cerramos la puerta y nunca volvimos a entrar.

Solo le veo yo 2 explicaciones posibles:

- que el aparato ese empezó a quedarse sin pilas y de ahí la distorsión + las frases inconexas alguien las había dicho previamente y habían quedado medio guardadas.

Alguien se conectó con un equipo de radioaficionado o similar al cacharro.


----------



## ProfeInsti (23 May 2022)

Esto me paso hace unos seis años.
Al meterme en la cama, se me ocurrió pensar, que si había alguien viéndome que hiciera algo, que me mandara una señal.
Esa misma noche se encendió una lampara grande de pie durante unos pocos segundos.


----------



## incursor (23 May 2022)

Experiencias para anormales, he vivido muchas.


----------



## Hrodrich (23 May 2022)

Subforo Preparacionismo.


----------



## V. Crawley (23 May 2022)

LaceraThorr dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> Me estreno en el floro.
> 
> ...



¿Podría ser una centella?


----------



## LaceraThorr (24 May 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> ¿Podría ser una centella?



Buenas.

Encajaría con lo que vimos, sí. 

Edito: por distancia, tamaño, color...la del min 2:03 concretamente.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (24 May 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Solo le veo yo 2 explicaciones posibles:
> 
> - que el aparato ese empezó a quedarse sin pilas y de ahí la distorsión + las frases inconexas alguien las había dicho previamente y habían quedado medio guardadas.
> 
> Alguien se conectó con un equipo de radioaficionado o similar al cacharro.



Yo diría que ninguna de las dos.


----------



## HansKone (24 May 2022)

Voy a intentar ser lo mas breve posible pero que se entienda. En Dublín de Erasmus, teníamos la costumbre al llegar la tarde de sentarnos un grupo de amigos de varias nacionalidades en un parque enfrente del cementerio de Glasnevin, un día llego uno nuevo que hablaba poco, decía ser de allí, de Irlanda, el tío era raro, muy pálido, con la mirada perdida, y vestido raro, pero no mas raro que algún que otro colgao de los que pululaban sobretodo los venidos del este de los años 90, estuvo 3 o 4 días por allí y siempre con la misma ropa, el ultimo de ellos estamos todos a nuestras cosas cuando lanza un grito "Nooooooo, I Don´t wanna go back there Nooooooooo !!" fue tan impactante que lo tengo clavado en mi memoria y han pasado mas de 25 años, joder es que nos dejo paralizados y el pavo sale corriendo hacia la puerta del cementerio y los tres que estábamos salimos detrás unos 20 segundos después, la puerta del cementerio se ve desde el parque, llegamos a la puerta, no le habíamos perdido de vista, y esta cerrada, el vigilante que esta ahí nos dice que lleva cerrado dos horas y es imposible que nuestro amigo haya entrado. Nunca supimos mas de el. La única posibilidad es que estuviera compinchado con el viejo para gastarnos una broma.....pero quien se pasa 3 o 4 días 2 horas sin hablar con unos guiris para hacer esa broma y no volver aparecer mas, una broma no fue, eso lo tengo claro.

contaría mas matices de su comportamiento durante esos días y se entendería mas que no fuera una broma, pero menudo tocho me saldría.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (24 May 2022)

HansKone dijo:


> contaría mas matices de su comportamiento durante esos días y se entendería mas que no fuera una broma, pero menudo tocho me saldría.



Cuéntanos más, por fa.

Por cierto, ¿habéis visto el "trailer" del nuevo programa del orco de la Porter? 









Avance 'Futura': este martes 24 de mayo


El próximo martes, en el plató de 'Futura' tendremos la oportunidad de escanear un cráneo para conocer su edad, su sexo, dónde ha estado, en qué cir




www.cuatro.com


----------



## Xan Solo (24 May 2022)

He tenido varias cosas que no puedo explicar y que me hicieron reflexionar, aunque sigo siendo "no creyente". 

Una fue cuando mi hija tenía dos años. Su madre no estaba en casa y teníamos una terraza grande que daba a un descampado. Estábamos jugando en esa terraza ´-ella a sus cosas, yo no recuerdo que hacía, si tender la ropa o no sé- cuando ella se queda mirando y dice:
-Mira, el bisa.
Se refería al bisabuelo. 
-¿Dónde? -le pregunté.
-Ahí -señalando un árbol.
-¿Ahí, en el árbol? -insistí.
-Si, es el bisa.
Y siguió jugando, tan tranquila. Yo miré el árbol en silencio un buen rato -estaba a la altura de nuestra terraza, vivíamos en un primero- y no vi nada. Tampoco sentí temor de ningún tipo, pero sí una sensación extraña, y es que el "bisa" de mi hija acababa de morir. La niña no lo sabía. Siempre me quedó la duda. ¿Habría pasado a despedirse, o simplemente la niña había "somatizado" cosas que había oído, retazos de conversaciones...? No lo sé. Pero, insisto, no fue un episodio de "temor" ni nada por el estilo. El "bisa" de mi niña era un tío majísimo, y ni ella dio muestras de temor, ni nada habría que temer de él.
Años despùés, cuando le cuento el episodio a mi hija, se descojona de risa. No lo recuerda. Es normal, era muy pequeña. Pero tampoco lo recordaba al día siguiente del episodio. Inissto: tenía dos años.

Otros episodios están relacionados con mi trabajo, y no puedo explicarlos sin dar datos que no puedo dar aquí, pero baste anotar que he percibido -con algo que le afecta el electromagnetismo- cosas en un centro religioso importante. No en cualquier sitio de esa enorme iglesia, sino en un par de lugares muy señalados de sus catacumbas. Y no todo el tiempo. Y al percibirlo -en un aparato que manejaba- notaba una sensación extraña. No sé si producido por ver que el aparato se mostraba perturbado por esa fuerza electromagnética, o qué. Baste señalar que sólo en otra ocasión noté esa perturbación, y fue en las proximidades de una cuba de aluminio que funciona con unos campos electromagnéticos muy fuertes. Ese aparato era -digamos- más analógico, las últimas veces que he estado en lugares similares con equipo más digital no mostró perturbaciones.

Soñar con alguien muy vívidamente, y que esa persona me llame al día siguiente para quedar -después de pasar meses o años sin verlo- me ha pasado un par de veces. Y no creo que sea atribuible a la casualidad.

Creo que hay muchas cosas en el mundo que no podemos entender.


----------



## Famicon (24 May 2022)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Pues eso ?



A mi una vez me la comio una francesa en el asiento de atrás de mi Golf MkIII... Hace como 20 años...


----------



## DDT (24 May 2022)

LaceraThorr dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> Me estreno en el floro.
> 
> ...



Anda, que casualidad, por fin alguien que también ha visto las bolas blancas.
Yo las vi dentro de casa, un dia que estaba sola fregando el piso. Eran dos bolas blancas de luz, una tamaño un pelín más pequeño que un balón de balonmano y la otra un poco más pequeña. Estuvieron como unos 2 o 3 minutos dando vueltas por todo el piso, volando, se paraban, se daban la vuelta, como jugando , y se las veía como muy "felices". Luego como vinieron se fueron volando por la ventana que daba al patio.
Lo mejor de todo, es que años más tarde mi padre (que es para hacer un hilo aparte de lo raro que se puso) nos contó que había visto dos bolas negras. El caso es que mi padre se puso muy raro, deprimido, tenía que tomar pastillas para dormir, cambios de carácter a peor, etc. Un dia una sobrina mia que es psicóloga quiso averiguar lo que le pasaba. Lo único que pudo sacarle fue que tenía miedo de dormirse porque en la pared enfrente de la cama se ponían por las noches dos bolas negras. Tócate los cojones.


----------



## LaceraThorr (24 May 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Anda, que casualidad, por fin alguien que también ha visto las bolas blancas.
> Yo las vi dentro de casa, un dia que estaba sola fregando el piso. Eran dos bolas blancas de luz, una tamaño un pelín más pequeño que un balón de balonmano y la otra un poco más pequeña. Estuvieron como unos 2 o 3 minutos dando vueltas por todo el piso, volando, se paraban, se daban la vuelta, como jugando , y se las veía como muy "felices". Luego como vinieron se fueron volando por la ventana que daba al patio.
> Lo mejor de todo, es que años más tarde mi padre (que es para hacer un hilo aparte de lo raro que se puso) nos contó que había visto dos bolas negras. El caso es que mi padre se puso muy raro, deprimido, tenía que tomar pastillas para dormir, cambios de carácter a peor, etc. Un dia una sobrina mia que es psicóloga quiso averiguar lo que le pasaba. Lo único que pudo sacarle fue que tenía miedo de dormirse porque en la pared enfrente de la cama se ponían por las noches dos bolas negras. Tócate los cojones.



Joder con lo de las bolas negras ya se pone más fea la cosa.


----------



## Shy (24 May 2022)

Mis padres tenían una casa donde pasaban cosas raras, sensación de no estar solo, de ser observado y alguna vez un golpe de la hostia en plena noche estando absolutamente solo.

Una tía que no conocía de nada y con la que coincidí en una cena de amigos me hizo un resumen de mi vida pasada y futura en cuestión de 15 minutos, cosas que me habían pasado que era imposible que supiera y otras que luego se cumplieron.

Cuando vivía en Sudacalandia tenía una amiga que me invitó a una misa santera que había encargado otra amiga suya a la que yo no conocía. Vi a la santera poner os ojos como el Nenuco, hablar con voz de tío mientras fumaba un puro y meterse botella y media de ron en media hora. Cuando salió del trance estaba normal, como si no hubiera pasado nada, cuando me iba me dijo que me quedara que me quería decir algo. Me hablo de una señora mayor con el pelo blanco que me vigilaba y me ayudaba, también me regaló un San Lázaro.

Vi un OVNI, pero eso no es paranormal.


----------



## socrates99 (24 May 2022)

He visto zombis en los balcones aplaudir a las 8.


----------



## Rediooss (24 May 2022)

Tengo dos experiencias de ese tipo, las dos me ocurrieron siendo yo un niño.

La primera tendría yo unos 12 años, hacía poco tiempo que nos mudamos a una nueva casa, esta casa tenía dos plantas, en la parte de arriba estaban las habitaciones, abajo un salón y un cuarto que hacía de salita.
Era pleno verano y hacía mucho calor, en las habitaciones de arriba yo dormía mal por las noches porque las habitaciones estaban orientadas al Sol durante toda la tarde y por las noches eran un horno.

Así que decidí irme al cuarto de abajo que estaba orientado hacia la otra parte y daba a un patio trasero, y con las ventanas abiertas entraba bastante fresquito.

Será la segunda o tercera noche que dormía allí, cuando en mitad de la noche empiezo a escuchar una respiración muy fuerte, tan fuerte que me dejó la sangre helada, allí solo estaba yo, mis hermanos y mis padres dormían en las habitaciones de la planta superior.

La respiración venía de la parte del salón y se escuchaba cada vez más cercana, durante un par de minutos no pude moverme paralizado del miedo, al final la respiración como alguien que le costara respirar, la sentía a escasos metros de donde dormía, que era en un sofá.

Al final reuní el suficiente coraje como para levantarme y salir corriendo de la salita en plena noche, subí los escalones que ni los pisaba, volaba sobre ellos.

Al día siguiente se lo conté a mis padres y hermanos y lo típico, ni puto caso.

Aquí viene lo mejor, al poco tiempo hablando con el hijo de mi vecino que iba a mi misma clase, me contó que en la salita de mi casa, donde dormí varias noches, allí murió la abuela de la madre de la anterior inquilina...

Ni que decir que nunca jamás volví a dormir en ese cuarto...


----------



## bloody_sunday (24 May 2022)

Yo con anormales si tengo experiencias todos los días.


----------



## ueee3 (24 May 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> ¿Podría ser una centella?



Decir eso y nada es lo mismo. Eso no explica nada.


----------



## ueee3 (24 May 2022)

HansKone dijo:


> Voy a intentar ser lo mas breve posible pero que se entienda. En Dublín de Erasmus, teníamos la costumbre al llegar la tarde de sentarnos un grupo de amigos de varias nacionalidades en un parque enfrente del cementerio de Glasnevin, un día llego uno nuevo que hablaba poco, decía ser de allí, de Irlanda, el tío era raro, muy pálido, con la mirada perdida, y vestido raro, pero no mas raro que algún que otro colgao de los que pululaban sobretodo los venidos del este de los años 90, estuvo 3 o 4 días por allí y siempre con la misma ropa, el ultimo de ellos estamos todos a nuestras cosas cuando lanza un grito "Nooooooo, I Don´t wanna go back there Nooooooooo !!" fue tan impactante que lo tengo clavado en mi memoria y han pasado mas de 25 años, joder es que nos dejo paralizados y el pavo sale corriendo hacia la puerta del cementerio y los tres que estábamos salimos detrás unos 20 segundos después, la puerta del cementerio se ve desde el parque, llegamos a la puerta, no le habíamos perdido de vista, y esta cerrada, el vigilante que esta ahí nos dice que lleva cerrado dos horas y es imposible que nuestro amigo haya entrado. Nunca supimos mas de el. La única posibilidad es que estuviera compinchado con el viejo para gastarnos una broma.....pero quien se pasa 3 o 4 días 2 horas sin hablar con unos guiris para hacer esa broma y no volver aparecer mas, una broma no fue, eso lo tengo claro.
> 
> contaría mas matices de su comportamiento durante esos días y se entendería mas que no fuera una broma, pero menudo tocho me saldría.



¿Y si saltó la verja?


----------



## ueee3 (24 May 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Anda, que casualidad, por fin alguien que también ha visto las bolas blancas.
> Yo las vi dentro de casa, un dia que estaba sola fregando el piso. Eran dos bolas blancas de luz, una tamaño un pelín más pequeño que un balón de balonmano y la otra un poco más pequeña. Estuvieron como unos 2 o 3 minutos dando vueltas por todo el piso, volando, se paraban, se daban la vuelta, como jugando , y se las veía como muy "felices". Luego como vinieron se fueron volando por la ventana que daba al patio.
> Lo mejor de todo, es que años más tarde mi padre (que es para hacer un hilo aparte de lo raro que se puso) nos contó que había visto dos bolas negras. El caso es que mi padre se puso muy raro, deprimido, tenía que tomar pastillas para dormir, cambios de carácter a peor, etc. Un dia una sobrina mia que es psicóloga quiso averiguar lo que le pasaba. Lo único que pudo sacarle fue que tenía miedo de dormirse porque en la pared enfrente de la cama se ponían por las noches dos bolas negras. Tócate los cojones.



¿Estuvieron moviéndose sin parar las bolas y tú qué hacías, tan tranquila mirando? ¿Sin miedo, o sin curiosidad para acercarte? 

Por cierto, ¿por qué no las grabaste?


----------



## ueee3 (24 May 2022)

Shy dijo:


> Una tía que no conocía de nada y con la que coincidí en una cena de amigos me hizo un resumen de mi vida pasada y futura en cuestión de 15 minutos, cosas que me habían pasado que era imposible que supiera y otras que luego se cumplieron.



¿Hablaste de ella con los amigos después? ¿Qué te dijeron? ¿Y si los amigos te tomaron el pelo contándole a la desconocida aspectos de tu vida para que te los repitiera? (y el futuro se lo inventó. Por cierto, como ha pasado algún tiempo ya, ¿crees que ha acertado con lo del futuro?).


----------



## Andr3ws (24 May 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Se refería al bisabuelo.
> -¿Dónde? -le pregunté.
> -Ahí -señalando un árbol.
> -¿Ahí, en el árbol? -insistí.
> -Si, es el bisa.



Eso de ver un familiar fallecido subido a un árbol lo contaba una vecina de mis padres, al poco tiempo de morir su padre.
Le veía encaramado a las ramas de los árboles que tenía enfrente de su casa.
Aparecía de pronto, estaba quieto, observandola hasta que desaparecía. Este señor falleció en esa casa.
Curioso.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (24 May 2022)

En España ? Cada dia tt...


----------



## Shy (24 May 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> ¿Hablaste de ella con los amigos después? ¿Qué te dijeron? ¿Y si los amigos te tomaron el pelo contándole a la desconocida aspectos de tu vida para que te los repitiera? (y el futuro se lo inventó. Por cierto, como ha pasado algún tiempo ya, ¿crees que ha acertado con lo del futuro?).



Lo que me contó era de mi niñez y adolescencia sobre todo, ningún amigo sabía nada de eso. Lo del futuro eran cosas muy concretas y bastante inmediatas, como en un año o así y se cumplieron. Todo cosas chungas, lo de antes y lo de después. Mis amigos apenas la conocían, era compañera de curro de la mujer de uno de ellos. Ese día no le comenté nada a nadie pero más adelante sí hable con la que era su compañera y me dijo que era una tía rara, que a ella también le había dicho cosas y que la interfecta no consideraba que su facultad fuera algo bueno sino todo lo contrario, como una especie de castigo porque sólo veía las cosas malas.


----------



## DDT (24 May 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> ¿Estuvieron moviéndose sin parar las bolas y tú qué hacías, tan tranquila mirando? ¿Sin miedo, o sin curiosidad para acercarte?
> 
> Por cierto, ¿por qué no las grabaste?



Paso hará unos 12 años. Creo que entonces no tenía ni mobil.


----------



## DDT (25 May 2022)

En otro hilo ya conté lo que le pasaba a mi hijo de pequeño, pero pequeño con meses, que no andaba y todavía mamaba. Era acercarnos con el a la chimenea donde en un poyete tenían mis padres el hacha y ponerse a llorar histérico y de forma incontrolable. Luego también lo mismo en el súper cuando llegábamos a la carnicería. Cuando fue un poco mayor que ya andaba un día se me soltó y se fue corriendo a la puerta de entrada del súper. La cosa le duro hasta los 4 años más o menos.


----------



## SolyCalma (25 May 2022)

Shy dijo:


> Lo que me contó era de mi niñez y adolescencia sobre todo, ningún amigo sabía nada de eso. Lo del futuro eran cosas muy concretas y bastante inmediatas, como en un año o así y se cumplieron. Todo cosas chungas, lo de antes y lo de después. Mis amigos apenas la conocían, era compañera de curro de la mujer de uno de ellos. Ese día no le comenté nada a nadie pero más adelante sí hable con la que era su compañera y me dijo que era una tía rara, que a ella también le había dicho cosas y que la interfecta no consideraba que su facultad fuera algo bueno sino todo lo contrario, como una especie de castigo porque sólo veía las cosas malas.



madre mia como para echartela de novia imaginate que puta aguafiestas. Ahora bien podria dedicarse a la videncia y haria mucha pasta probablemente. Yo he escuchado muchas historias de gente que le ha dicho cosas una vidente y se han quedado FLIPANDO en plan es imposible que esta persona supiese esto de mi. A mi sinceramente me dan un poco mal rollo, prefiero no saber el futuro pues me condicionaría inevitablemente, quiza seria posible que me alertara de algo pero, y si es imposible escapar de destino?

Por cierto tu intentase evitar lo malo que te dijo que te pasaría?


----------



## SolyCalma (25 May 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> En un pueblo hace ya muchos años teníamos una peña donde en fiestas quedábamos allí para beber, era la casa de los abuelos de la novia de un amigo o algo así, la casa estaba un poco en ruinas y por eso la dueña nos dijo que no subiésemos arriba que esa zona de la casa estaba mal y era peligroso.
> 
> Claro a la vez que te dice eso con ~16 años te cuenta que en esa casa se apareció la virgen.... el dueño de la casa se murió y justo en el momento que se murió su hijos se estaba pegando una ducha en el baño de esa casa, al acabar tiró la toalla al bidé y la miró y vio que se había dibujado la cara de la virgen con el mantón y una lágrima, corrió a sacarle fotos y me las enseñaron y efectivamente sin echarle imaginación ahí se veía la cara de la virgen en la toalla.
> 
> ...



acojona tu historia


----------



## HansKone (25 May 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> ¿Y si saltó la verja?



La única explicación lógica, pero la verja y puerta son de pinchos de lanza, saltar la saltas pero cuesta bastante mas de los 20 segundos que nos llevaba de ventaja para no quedarte clavado, el vigilante estaba ahí mismo y a el no le perdimos de vista y cruzó como si pasase por la puerta o eso nos pareció. Pero vamos es la única solución lógica, que fuera un esquizofrénico, o drogado de pastis de ahi el grito y su huida.... pero es un cúmulo de cosas que las sumas y no cuadran, joder un tío frio, pálido, 4 días respondiendo con frases cortas, sin interactuar, con la mirada perdida, y que era el ultimo en irse y con un escueto bye sin mirar, y ya te digo, yo no le perdí la vista ni un segundo durante la carrera y el tio "cruzo la puerta" ahora bien que estuviera abierta o no eso ya no lo se, el guardia y el horario en la puerta decía que no.


----------



## BogadeAriete (25 May 2022)

Baubens2 dijo:


> A mi se me apareció San josemaria desde entonces soy un fiel devoto.



Y al día siguiente te Escocia el culo o no?


----------



## Goyim desobediente (25 May 2022)

__





PRAYING MANTIS alien - Buscar con Google






www.google.com





De esos dibujos cual sería el que más se le parece?


----------



## Goyim desobediente (25 May 2022)

Pacozeneca Trombo Martin dijo:


> Seguramente a alguien le habrá pasado, pero cuando yo era un crío me eché una siesta y soñé que enfrente de mi ventana había dos niñas vestidas de colegio y su madre, en la puerta de una peluquería que está enfrente de la ventana.
> 
> Pues cuando me desperté me asomé a la ventana y ahí estaban tal cual lo soñé.
> 
> ...



Uff lo del equipo de musíca a todo volumen sin estar enchufado es lo que me paso a mí...y creo saber por qué.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (25 May 2022)

ferro a fondo dijo:


> Fue leer este post, y recordar que de esta cuestión concreta, ustec, estimado doc, abrió un interesantísimo hilo al respecto, hace años ya, con alguna imagen y todo, y creo que nunca se supo el desenlace del tema.
> Un saludo.



En efecto amigo asi es. Yo mismo borré el tema.


----------



## HansKone (25 May 2022)

leyendo post anteriores, me acabo de acordar de otra cosa extraña que me paso, cuando tendría en torno a 18 o 19 años me quede transpuesto en el sofá y "soñé", lo entrecomillo porque la sensación es que no estaba dormido, que era un tipo muy alto y muy delgado de unos 50 años, con un traje y sombrero del siglo XVII, todo de negro menos unas medias hasta la rodilla mucho mas claras, y llevaba un libro o unos documentos agarrados del brazo, caminaba por una zona con puerto de una ciudad inglesa y unos chiquillos me tiraban barro al pasar mientras jugaban y se reían, una señora gorda salió de una especie de tienda les echo la bronca y me saludo, yo seguí por una calle hacia arriba hasta que llegue a mi casa unos metros mas adelante, recuerdo que me volví y se veía un puerto con barcos de velas. Me desperté y durante años no le di importancia, aunque siempre lo recordé muy nítidamente, cosa extraña en casi todos los sueños.

Un día con 30 años pillamos el ferry que va de Santander a Plymouth para recorrer durante una semana lo que pudiésemos de Inglaterra, pues estamos paseando por la zona del puerto y joder era la misma calle, la esquina donde estaba la tienda de la mujer gorda, mas adelante la que en el sueño era mi casa, lo único que no me cuadraba es que si subías por la calle y mirabas para atrás un edificio también antiguo no te dejaba ver el puerto en todo su explendor. Pero es que además sin haber estado en Plymouth en mi vida todo me resultaba extrañamente familiar, como cuando regresas a un sitio décadas después y todo ha cambiado mucho pero sigues reconociendo todo.

La única explicación posible es que de crio en alguna serie tipo Poldark saliese esa calle e interactuara años después ese recuerdo con mi sueño, pero que lo que soñé tan vivamente y lo que vi muchos años después era idéntico y no solo a nivel visual sino sensorial, y a eso le sumas que a pesar de que mi padre y toda su familia es alemana siempre para el inglés he tenido una facilidad brutal, en cambio el alemán me ha costado horrores, sobretodo al leerlo, me acuerdo que con 13 años vinieron a valorarnos el nivel de lectura y se quedaron flipados, porque en aquella época ni colegios bilingües ni polladas, la hora de ingles de la EGB y poco mas.

los últimos años, recopilé mucha información de mapas antiguos de Plymouth e incluso de los años que se construyeron algunas casas y la mayoría están desde el siglo XV y XVI, excepto la de la tienda de la mujer que es mas moderna pero hay otra en la misma esquina y la que impide ver el puerto.

Aquí el enlace a la calle New Street Plymouth


----------



## AntiT0d0 (25 May 2022)

Hagrod dijo:


> Verano 2019, 2:30 de la tarde aproximadamente. Charlo tranquilamente en el jardin de mi casa con familiares mios. Una paella de puta madre, tomo el vaso para dar un trago al vinito de rioja bueno, pero... algo en mi interior me dice: Mira al cielo.
> Lo hago.
> Veo un triangulo negro a poca altitud sin emitir ningun ruido, tampoco aprecio forma de combustión alguna.
> Flipo y veo como se aleja poco a poco, para cuando quiero comentarlo con el resto de gente ya estaba muy alejado en el horizonte.
> ¿Puede ser un TR-3B Black Manta? Quizás, pero el flipe no me lo quita naide.





AntiT0d0 dijo:


> Segun mi compañero de curro el de delante era TRIANGULAR, negro y no hacia ruido. Lo vimos 3 personas el dueño de la casa, mi compañero y yo. Creo q volaban por encima del mar a unos pocos kilometros de la costa asturiana de oeste direccion este.


----------



## AntiT0d0 (25 May 2022)

A alguno de vosotros se os encendio la luz de la habitacion durmiendo solos en casa?


----------



## Fischer (25 May 2022)

En los últimos dos veranos,uno de estos.Las dos veces en perspectiva como si estuviera a 500 metros de mi casa,junto a un edificio grande.Totalmente en vertical.Pero sin la luz central.
Con lo que estábamos viviendo en esos momentos,ni puta ganas de hacerle foto alguna.No tenía ganas de más "curiosidades".
Corría algo la cortina,miraba si seguía allí de vez en cuando hasta que pasadas unas pocas horas no lo volví a ver.


----------



## Josant2022 (25 May 2022)

Experiencias para anormales


----------



## n_flamel (25 May 2022)

HansKone dijo:


> leyendo post anteriores, me acabo de acordar de otra cosa extraña que me paso, cuando tendría en torno a 18 o 19 años me quede transpuesto en el sofá y "soñé", lo entrecomillo porque la sensación es que no estaba dormido, que era un tipo muy alto y muy delgado de unos 50 años, con un traje y sombrero del siglo XVII, todo de negro menos unas medias hasta la rodilla mucho mas claras, y llevaba un libro o unos documentos agarrados del brazo, caminaba por una zona con puerto de una ciudad inglesa y unos chiquillos me tiraban barro al pasar mientras jugaban y se reían, una señora gorda salió de una especie de tienda les echo la bronca y me saludo, yo seguí por una calle hacia arriba hasta que llegue a mi casa unos metros mas adelante, recuerdo que me volví y se veía un puerto con barcos de velas. Me desperté y durante años no le di importancia, aunque siempre lo recordé muy nítidamente, cosa extraña en casi todos los sueños.
> 
> Un día con 30 años pillamos el ferry que va de Santander a Plymouth para recorrer durante una semana lo que pudiésemos de Inglaterra, pues estamos paseando por la zona del puerto y joder era la misma calle, la esquina donde estaba la tienda de la mujer gorda, mas adelante la que en el sueño era mi casa, lo único que no me cuadraba es que si subías por la calle y mirabas para atrás un edificio también antiguo no te dejaba ver el puerto en todo su explendor. Pero es que además sin haber estado en Plymouth en mi vida todo me resultaba extrañamente familiar, como cuando regresas a un sitio décadas después y todo ha cambiado mucho pero sigues reconociendo todo.
> 
> La única explicación posible es que de crio en alguna serie tipo Poldark saliese esa calle e interactuara años después ese recuerdo con mi sueño, pero que lo que soñé tan vivamente y lo que vi muchos años después era idéntico y no solo a nivel visual sino sensorial, y a eso le sumas que a pesar de que mi padre y toda su familia es alemana siempre para el inglés he tenido una facilidad brutal, en cambio el alemán me ha costado horrores, sobretodo al leerlo, me acuerdo que con 13 años vinieron a valorarnos el nivel de lectura y se quedaron flipados, porque en aquella época ni colegios bilingües ni polladas, la hora de ingles de la EGB y poco mas.



Impresionante. Me ha recordado a este relato de Borges: https://cdn.preterhuman.net/texts/l...e Luis Borges - La memoria de Shakespeare.pdf


----------



## Hagrod (25 May 2022)

A veces uso esta web, curiosamente hay reportes de aeronaves triangulares por la zona que mencionas en tu hilo.


----------



## Goyim desobediente (25 May 2022)

Pacozeneca Trombo Martin dijo:


> Mis padres tienen 2 casas desde que yo era un crío. Una de las casas la alquilaron.
> 
> Los inquilinos estuvieron viviendo cerca de 5 años, se murió el hijo en esa casa y evidentemente se fueron a vivir a otro sitio.
> 
> ...



Aah parate que también era un niño...me cago en la puta...


----------



## Il Corvo (25 May 2022)

laresial dijo:


> Si Paranormal significa no explicable por medio de la razón o motivado por una explicación lógica de causa y efecto, he tenido multiples experiencias.
> 
> Casi todas basadas en sincronías.
> 
> ...



Me gustaría que ampliaras el punto 4, pedir el qué a quién si se puede saber.


----------



## Power Ranger en paro (25 May 2022)

AntiT0d0 dijo:


> A alguno de vosotros se os encendio la luz de la habitacion durmiendo solos en casa?



Conozco un caso en el que se encendió la televisión sola en la cocina.


----------



## Power Ranger en paro (25 May 2022)

HansKone dijo:


> leyendo post anteriores, me acabo de acordar de otra cosa extraña que me paso, cuando tendría en torno a 18 o 19 años me quede transpuesto en el sofá y "soñé", lo entrecomillo porque la sensación es que no estaba dormido, que era un tipo muy alto y muy delgado de unos 50 años, con un traje y sombrero del siglo XVII, todo de negro menos unas medias hasta la rodilla mucho mas claras, y llevaba un libro o unos documentos agarrados del brazo, caminaba por una zona con puerto de una ciudad inglesa y unos chiquillos me tiraban barro al pasar mientras jugaban y se reían, una señora gorda salió de una especie de tienda les echo la bronca y me saludo, yo seguí por una calle hacia arriba hasta que llegue a mi casa unos metros mas adelante, recuerdo que me volví y se veía un puerto con barcos de velas. Me desperté y durante años no le di importancia, aunque siempre lo recordé muy nítidamente, cosa extraña en casi todos los sueños.
> 
> Un día con 30 años pillamos el ferry que va de Santander a Plymouth para recorrer durante una semana lo que pudiésemos de Inglaterra, pues estamos paseando por la zona del puerto y joder era la misma calle, la esquina donde estaba la tienda de la mujer gorda, mas adelante la que en el sueño era mi casa, lo único que no me cuadraba es que si subías por la calle y mirabas para atrás un edificio también antiguo no te dejaba ver el puerto en todo su explendor. Pero es que además sin haber estado en Plymouth en mi vida todo me resultaba extrañamente familiar, como cuando regresas a un sitio décadas después y todo ha cambiado mucho pero sigues reconociendo todo.
> 
> ...



Si tienes tiempo, investiga quién vivía en esa casa en esa época. Capaz te encuentras con el personaje de tu sueño.


----------



## Power Ranger en paro (25 May 2022)

Yo una vez escuché un ruido extraño en un monte que hay entre Yuen Long y Pat Heung, una zona de Hong Kong. Era como metálico y había otro ruido en el monte de al lado haciéndole la réplica. Lo raro es que había un helicóptero del ejército chino volando bajo con un foco enorme, como si estuvieran buscando algo.


----------



## Goyim desobediente (25 May 2022)

A mí lo que me pasó es que estando 3 colegas míos y yo en el piso de uno de ellos se LÍO PARDA en un momento, lo explico en orden:
Un día hará ya cosa de 15 años o así unos colegas y yo nos fuimos al piso de uno de ellos, el piso lo tenían en venta por lo que prácticamente estaba vacío salvo por unos cuantos muebles.
Pues estábamos todos en el mismo cuarto, uno de los pocos que tenía mesa y sillas y de repente la puerta principal se abrió y cerró de un portazo muy rápidamente.
El dueño del piso se acojonó porque pensó que sería alguno de sus padres (estabamos fumando porros sí, de hecho lo tiramos todo por la ventana rápidamente) esperamos un rato y...nada.
Salimos del cuarto a ver quien habia entrado y nadie...ya rallados miramos habitación por habitación, absolutamente todo (os recuerdo que no había apenas muebles donde esconderse ni nada así) y ya después de mirar el último rincón dijimos vale...muy raro, pero vale.
La cosa se calma y decidimos bajar a por el material que habíamos tirado por la ventana, mi colega tira de la puerta principal y no abre.
Comprueba que ni hay pestillos ni nada raro y ya tira con más fuerza unas cuantas veces, en lo que hacía eso dijo ''JODER, por esto vendemos el puto piso, porque pasan historias raras de espíritus''
En nada que terminó la frase se encienden todas las luces del piso al mismo tiempo, la TV y el equipo de música con el volumen al máximo, el ruido hasta duele, ya los 4 con la adrenalina a tope tirando de la puerta y nada, ni un milímetro la movimos.
Al final salimos todos por la ventana que remedio...un primer piso era.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (25 May 2022)

Tremendismo sueño hamijo, el relato da para paja.


----------



## n_flamel (25 May 2022)

Si te levantaste sin energía efectivamente eran súcubos, no fue ningún sueño ordinario.


----------



## n_flamel (25 May 2022)

No había leído este mensaje, disculpa. Impresiona. La roca es natural? o es un menhir allí puesto?

Tendríamos que hacer una cartografía sagrada.


----------



## fede35 (25 May 2022)

si muchas, por culpa de eso he pillado lo del virus del mono


----------



## Sad corrupt (25 May 2022)

ya esto creo lo habia publicado , lo habia guardado como texto : 
era yo muy chico, una entidad "invisible" a media noche o mas me pidio levantarme de pie en la cama y desnudarme y asi lo hice ,de alguna forma yo sabia que me observaba desde un lugar en el techo lo interesante de aquel suceso es que lo hice a gusto no senti ningun miedo o algo parecido ,la comunicacion fue mental sin idioma conocido o palabras fue extraño, me vesti y dormi de lo mas comodo

unos años despues compartia cuarto con mi hermano cuando eso el debia tener como 5 años de edad,el en medio de la noche se levanto gritando y señalando justo cerca arriba en la pared en el area donde la entidad me vio aquella vez,para rematar la lampara del cuarto era un bombillo de navidad verde de bajo vatiaje, lo encendi y alcance a ver a donde mi hermano señalaba una especie de distorsion optica intentaba salir de la pared , nuestros padres se levantaron y justo ellos al encender otro bombillo mas potente la manifestacion desaparecio del resto de la noche dorminos con ellos

tambien de niño tuve un par de sueños muy raros ,en uno mis padres estaban en una especie de caño hecho de bloques o ladrillos negros y me ofrecian desnudo a un monstruo el cual se lanzo a devorarme lo raro es que al hacerlo no me provocaba dolor ni lograba herirme

en el otro sueño giraba sin control en toda direccion mas una luz roja parpadeaba en toda la escena, habia unos edificios que en los giros alcanzaba a ver, muchos años despues supe en una web conspiranoica que denunciaban que existia un sistema de tortura "rapido" que consistia en una silla con amarres montada en unos cardanes,como un giroscopio ,unas luces estroboscopicas de colores y escondidos detras de una pared unos generadores elecromagneticos dirigidos a la victima por cierto el posible juego polybius segun lo describen comparte similitudes con ese sistema

a mis 12 años soñe con un videojuego de vista frontal sobre combate en helicoptero cosas aereas ,al mes cerca a mi colegio abrieron un local de arcades y me encuentro la maquina de juego thunder blade de sega 

a mis 16 comenze a sufrir ataques de sucubos,en una de esas "paralisis" de noche abria los ojos sin poder moverlos mas la sensacion de peso en el pecho,al dia siguiente amaneci molido sin apenas energia,en otro sueño de esos alcance a mover la cabeza y ver a una de las atacantes,muy bella de cabellos oscuros y lacios hasta la cintura estaba sobre mi pubis en una pose como de yoga y mirando hacia su izquierda ,su piel eran manchas verdes azules y blancas en su mejilla derecha predominaba una gran mancha blanca


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (25 May 2022)

La intervención de Uri Geller en el programa de Iñigo, la vi con una tía abuela en su casa.
En un momento dado pide a los espectadores que pongamos junto a la tele cualquier reloj que tuviéramos estropeado.
Ella sacó de un cajón uno antiguo de pulsera(no sé si sería regalo de su esposo, muerto en el frente o de alguna otra persona), lo pusimos debajo de la tele.......y se puso a rular como un señor.
Nos hizo gracia....y ya.


----------



## DDT (25 May 2022)

Power Ranger en paro dijo:


> Conozco un caso en el que se encendió la televisión sola en la cocina.



A mi a veces igual se me enciende sola que se me apaga sola la tele. Eso estando sola o acompañada, da igual. El caso es que para encenderse hay que picarle manualmente en el botón del lado derecho, es de las antiguas que se enciende y se apaga con botón.
Lo mejor es que algunas veces sale un mensaje en la tele que es una Panasonic que dice apagado programado para las x horas y minutos , te avisa antes de apagarse . Y en mi casa nadie sabe programar la tele para que apague, de hecho no sabíamos ni que tenía esa función hasta que no emepezó a hacerlo sola. 
Lo ha hecho ya tantas veces que ya ninguno le prestamos atención.


----------



## DDT (25 May 2022)

Yo es que tengo muchas, necesito un hilo para mi sola.
Ya ha pasdo dos veces en el piso donde vivo ahora, aunque en el otro también me pasaron cosas, como las bolas blancas de luz
Pues en este piso, que es un dúplex con las habitaciones arriba , en dos ocasiones, en una me la encontré yo y en otra posterior mi marido apareció una botella de aceite usado en la habitación de mi hijo. En las dos ocasiones la botella en cuestión estaba "escondida" la primera vez detrás del armario y la segunda detrás de un poster apoyado en el suelo. No sabemos como pudo la botella llena de aceite bajar del mármol de la cocina y subir sola las escaleras y esconderse. Me estoy riendo mientras lo escribo porque sé que parece de coña, pero yo ya estoy acostumbrada.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (25 May 2022)

Que recuerdos.

Este tipo de historias les encantan a las señoras. Se cagan, pero a la vez se excitan. No sé porqué, será otro fenómeno paranormal.

El hecho es que utilizábamos las típicas historias de fantasmas para ligar con las crías de mi época. Les encantaban.


----------



## Power Ranger en paro (25 May 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Yo es que tengo muchas, necesito un hilo para mi sola.
> Ya ha pasdo dos veces en el piso donde vivo ahora, aunque en el otro también me pasaron cosas, como las bolas blancas de luz
> Pues en este piso, que es un dúplex con las habitaciones arriba , en dos ocasiones, en una me la encontré yo y en otra posterior mi marido apareció una botella de aceite usado en la habitación de mi hijo. En las dos ocasiones la botella en cuestión estaba "escondida" la primera vez detrás del armario y la segunda detrás de un poster apoyado en el suelo. No sabemos como pudo la botella llena de aceite bajar del mármol de la cocina y subir sola las escaleras y esconderse. Me estoy riendo mientras lo escribo porque sé que parece de coña, pero yo ya estoy acostumbrada.



¿Te ha pasado lo típico que buscas algo a consciencia y no lo ves y luego cuando te cansas abres un cajón (que ya habías abierto buscando) y al primer golpe de vista: voilà, ahí está? A mí eso me ha pasado mucho.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (25 May 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Yo es que tengo muchas, necesito un hilo para mi sola.
> Ya ha pasdo dos veces en el piso donde vivo ahora, aunque en el otro también me pasaron cosas, como las bolas blancas de luz
> Pues en este piso, que es un dúplex con las habitaciones arriba , en dos ocasiones, en una me la encontré yo y en otra posterior mi marido apareció una botella de aceite usado en la habitación de mi hijo. En las dos ocasiones la botella en cuestión estaba "escondida" la primera vez detrás del armario y la segunda detrás de un poster apoyado en el suelo. No sabemos como pudo la botella llena de aceite bajar del mármol de la cocina y subir sola las escaleras y esconderse. Me estoy riendo mientras lo escribo porque sé que parece de coña, pero yo ya estoy acostumbrada.



A ver si es que tu hijo pierde aceite.....


----------



## costello (25 May 2022)

Acertar que el número correspondiente al primer premio del sorteo de lotería nacional del próximo sábado 28 es el 65921.


----------



## n_flamel (25 May 2022)

Power Ranger en paro dijo:


> ¿Te ha pasado lo típico que buscas algo a consciencia y no lo ves y luego cuando te cansas abres un cajón (que ya habías abierto buscando) y al primer golpe de vista: voilà, ahí está? A mí eso me ha pasado mucho.



+ 10


----------



## parcifal (25 May 2022)

yo a veces....veo tuertos


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (26 May 2022)

Coño que suerte. Yo cuando me levanto sin energías es porque duermo mal, no porque 4 diablas cachondas me la chupen hasta dejarme sin tuétano.


----------



## DDT (26 May 2022)

Power Ranger en paro dijo:


> ¿Te ha pasado lo típico que buscas algo a consciencia y no lo ves y luego cuando te cansas abres un cajón (que ya habías abierto buscando) y al primer golpe de vista: voilà, ahí está? A mí eso me ha pasado mucho.



A mi también, y es algo que recuerdo incluso de pequeña cuando se me "perdían" los apuntes de los exámenes y nadie los había cogido.
Me pasó una historia hace unos 8 años con la llave del coche. Mi familia estaban en casa de unos amigos de mi hijo para asunto de videojuegos, mi marido con las compras del súper. Yo bajé con el coche de ver a mis padres y aparqué cerca y fui andando a buscarlos. Cuando ya nos íbamos busqué la llave del coche y no la encontré en la mochila que llevaba siempre entonces. Volví al coche por el mismo camino por si se había caído, volví al día siguiente a preguntar en un bar cercano por si alguien la había encontrado, y nada. Tuve el coche aparcado allí como dos semanas porque la llave de repuesto tampoco la tenía (se me extravió al cambiar de piso). Cuando ya había mirado la forma de arreglarlo llevando el coche con la grúa a un taller especial de Barcelona, voilá. Llego a casa, cierro la puerta y tiro las llaves dentro de la mochila y oigo un sonido metálico familiar. Meto la mano y allí estaba la llave del coche. Justo dentro de la mochilla que había vaciado como 20 veces y que había llevado enciama todos los días.


----------



## risto mejido (26 May 2022)

Bueno yo tengo alguna cosa que contar , no si es paranormal , cuento una de las tres cosas paranormales que he tenido en mi vida ; 

Yo desde que tenía dos o tres años soñaba con mi entierro, soñaba que era mayor y moría de viejo y veía mi entierro en un cementerio típico antiguo , lo recuerdo con todo tipo de detalles; entrada, verja, tumbas, árboles y hasta la gente que iba a llorarme.
Pues lo soñé hasta que tuve 12 años , dejé de soñarlo pero muchas veces pensaba en eso: pasan los años y mi novia y yo buscamos vivienda, y decidimos ir a vivir a un pueblecito ,no creo que tuviese más de 4000 habitantes por entonces, nos compramos una vivienda de obra nueva, muy chula, piscina , muy bonito , en la vivienda y los vecinos mal rollo, siempre discusiones entre vecinos, mi mujer me dice que hay algo raro en el edificio, que si nos enteramos que paso en este solar años atrás nos llevaríamos una sorpresa, bueno pues un día volvemos de noche y veo un camino que casi no se veía, y la digo que vamos a ir con el coche, que vivimos en el pueblo y no lo conocemos , total que me meto en el camino y acabamos de frente con una verja igual a la del cementerio que yo soñaba de pequeño , estaba abierta, pasamos y era el cementerio del pueblo!!!, me cague vivo porque juro que desde pequeño soñé con ese cementerio que nunca había visto antes y era exactamente igual con el que soñé de pequeño infinidad de veces; la conté a mi novia lo que pasaba que ademas ella ya sabía que yo desde pequeño siempre soñé con mi entierro porque se lo había comentado muchas veces , la dije que era ese, eran las dos dela mañana , nos fuimos los dos acojonados y pasamos mucho miedo , al día siguiente lo pusimos a la venta y nos fuimos de allí, tardamos un par de meses en venderlo resulta que mi calle antiguamente se llamaba camino al cementerio y cambiaron el nombre por el constructor que medio para el cambio y así poder vender la promoción más fácil


----------



## risto mejido (26 May 2022)

Otra historia, mi abuela murió sin tener ninguna enfermedad ni dar acviso de su muerte, no lo podíamos prever, un día me llama o la llamo yo no recuerdo, y lo que si recuerdo muy bien es que cuando se despidió de mí por teléfono me dijo un adiós varías veces que no me gustó y pensé que joder, que parecía que se había podido despedir de mi pára siempre por como se había despedido y ahí quedó la cosa; estuve a punto de volverla a llamar pero ya era muy tarde, total que lo comenté a mi novia y bueno, me dijo que la llamase mañana, total que preparándonos para ir a recoger todo e ir a dormir, al pasar yo por el pasillo , me eche a un lado porque aunque no había nadie es como si notase allí a una presencia, no dije nada y seguń iba andando me aparte a un lado, desde la cocina vino mi mujer por el pasillo e igual que yo cuando paso por el mismo sitio se aparto y paso de lado, la pregunte que por que hacía eso y me dijo que notaba en ese sitio a alguien , nos fuimos con mucho respeto a la cama , nos sentíamos vigilados, pues al día siguiente nos enteramos que había muerto mi abuela de repente; creemos que se pasó a despedirse a su manera antes de marchar (era su ojito derecho)


----------



## individualina (26 May 2022)

Power Ranger en paro dijo:


> Conozco un caso en el que se encendió la televisión sola en la cocina.



Caso parecido. Estando en casa con un colega se puso a sonar la alarma de mi primer móvil, que llevaba ya unos dos años descargado sin batería y apagado en un cajón... aún anda por ahí pero estando en casa no ha vuelto a sonar.
En aquel momento no le dimos importancia, pero muchas veces me he preguntado si no estaríamos hablando de algo que no debía hablarse y ahora, años después, no conseguimos acordarnos de qué hablamos. 
(Creo que ya lo había posteado en el hilo al inicio, no sé)


----------



## SeñoritoRafi (26 May 2022)

Hace unos 15 años, turno de noche en una fábrica.

Llevando ya unos 6 o 7 meses trabajando allí, empiezo a ver entorno a las 3am a un señor medio calvo con bigote blanco y bata azul (los encargados llevaban bata pero era gris). Se quedaba observando mi zona de trabajo desde unos 50 metros, se giraba y se metía en la oficina.

A la tercera o cuarta noche que lo veo, cuando se acerca mi superior, le pregunto quién es ese tío de bigote y pelo blanco medio calvo de bata azul que anda por ahí a veces.

Superior- De bata azul?

Yo+ Sí bata azul y bajito con bigote que se queda mirando y luego siempre se mete en la oficina.

S- no se usan las batas azules ya desde hace 20 años. Las de ahora son grises. En esa oficina se mete?

Yo+ Joder, en serio (pensaba que me estaba troleando porque yo soy de hacer bromas también)

S- En serio, no se usan ya batas azules pero seguro tenía bigote y pelo blanco?

Yo+ Sí, seguro además lo llevo viendo varias noches ya. Es el jefe de taller o algo? Anda vigilando.

S+(cara pálida) En el descanso hablamos…

En el descanso en la sala donde comemos, hacemos los cafés etc. entro y me hace gesto para acercarme casi al final de la sala en un lateral y me dice señalando uno de los cuadros colgados (hay varias plantillas de empleados con sus caras) Dime cuál es.

Repaso rápido las caras pero lo reconozco del tirón tal cual.
Este!

Se queda pálido y avisa a otro superior de otra zona pero que toma también café allí que se acerque.

Le dice, dile quién es este de aquí (señala la foto que yo señalé)

El otro superior: Es Javier, fue nuestro encargado hace muchos años, falleció antes de jubilarse hace mucho ya.

  

Le cuento la movida y se queda mudo. Vuelvo al puesto con mal cuerpo y estuve varias semanas con temor a mirar hacia aquella zona cada noche deseando que no apareciera más. Nunca lo volví a ver.

Puede que algunas personas se quedan entre medias cuando fallecen o no hacen la transición total yo qué sé, el pobre hombre seguía trabajando, en el fondo es triste.


----------



## Il Corvo (26 May 2022)

DDT dijo:


> A mi a veces igual se me enciende sola que se me apaga sola la tele. Eso estando sola o acompañada, da igual. El caso es que para encenderse hay que picarle manualmente en el botón del lado derecho, es de las antiguas que se enciende y se apaga con botón.
> Lo mejor es que algunas veces sale un mensaje en la tele que es una Panasonic que dice apagado programado para las x horas y minutos , te avisa antes de apagarse . Y en mi casa nadie sabe programar la tele para que apague, de hecho no sabíamos ni que tenía esa función hasta que no emepezó a hacerlo sola.
> Lo ha hecho ya tantas veces que ya ninguno le prestamos atención.



A mí también me pasaba con una Philips digital siempre muy pronto por la mañana, me daba muy mal rollo.


----------



## Talosgüevos (26 May 2022)

Yo tuve una temporada que cada vez que preguntaba por algún viejo amigo al que no había visto en tiempo me decían que había muerto o tenido un serio accidente la semana anterior, fueron 4 muertes y dos accidentes graves con serias secuelas, no he vuelto a preguntar por nadie por si acaso.
El más sorprendente fue un excompañero que sabía que estaba de baja por enfermedad, siempre fue muy delgado , pálido y con ojeras, me lo encuentro en un bar y porque me saludó el porque ni reconocerlo ya que estaba gordito , sonrosado y con muy buena cara, me decía que estaba fenomenal y que le iban a dar el alta, un par de meses después me encuentro a un amigo común y le pregunto por el, me quedé helado ya que había muerto la semana anterior. Quizás fueron casualidades pero me dio muy mal rollo preguntar por nadie.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (26 May 2022)

costello dijo:


> Acertar que el número correspondiente al primer premio del sorteo de lotería nacional del próximo sábado 28 es el 65921.



¡La concha de tu madre!


----------



## Paddy McAloon (26 May 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> Bueno yo tengo alguna cosa que contar , no si es paranormal , cuento una de las tres cosas paranormales que he tenido en mi vida ;
> 
> Yo desde que tenía dos o tres años soñaba con mi entierro, soñaba que era mayor y moría de viejo y veía mi entierro en un cementerio típico antiguo , lo recuerdo con todo tipo de detalles; entrada, verja, tumbas, árboles y hasta la gente que iba a llorarme.
> Pues lo soñé hasta que tuve 12 años , dejé de soñarlo pero muchas veces pensaba en eso: pasan los años y mi novia y yo buscamos vivienda, y decidimos ir a vivir a un pueblecito ,no creo que tuviese más de 4000 habitantes por entonces, nos compramos una vivienda de obra nueva, muy chula, piscina , muy bonito , en la vivienda y los vecinos mal rollo, siempre discusiones entre vecinos, mi mujer me dice que hay algo raro en el edificio, que si nos enteramos que paso en este solar años atrás nos llevaríamos una sorpresa, bueno pues un día volvemos de noche y veo un camino que casi no se veía, y la digo que vamos a ir con el coche, que vivimos en el pueblo y no lo conocemos , total que me meto en el camino y acabamos de frente con una verja igual a la del cementerio que yo soñaba de pequeño , estaba abierta, pasamos y era el cementerio del pueblo!!!, me cague vivo porque juro que desde pequeño soñé con ese cementerio que nunca había visto antes y era exactamente igual con el que soñé de pequeño infinidad de veces; la conté a mi novia lo que pasaba que ademas ella ya sabía que yo desde pequeño siempre soñé con mi entierro porque se lo había comentado muchas veces , la dije que era ese, eran las dos dela mañana , nos fuimos los dos acojonados y pasamos mucho miedo , al día siguiente lo pusimos a la venta y nos fuimos de allí, tardamos un par de meses en venderlo resulta que mi calle antiguamente se llamaba camino al cementerio y cambiaron el nombre por el constructor que medio para el cambio y así poder vender la promoción más fácil



Eso me recuerda una película de terror (no recuerdo del nombre) donde un constructor sin escrúpulos compraba cementerios para luego aplanarlos y construir urbanizaciones encima. El resto ya os los podéis imaginar.


----------



## ProfeInsti (26 May 2022)

Me ocurrió hace muchos años, en el verano de 1992.
Estaba de acampada en el campo con dos amigos.
Cuando a unos 30 metros de nosotros aparecieron dos "bolas" blanquecinas, más que bolas eran como "nubecitas", estaban a un metro del suelo y en oblicuo dirección a nosotros.
Las estuvimos viendo varios minutos, hasta que nos marchamos.
No hay ninguna explicación lógica.


----------



## Talosgüevos (26 May 2022)

Lo probé pero por desgracia solo funcionaba con amistades.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## junio (26 May 2022)

SeñoritoRafi dijo:


> Hace unos 15 años, turno de noche en una fábrica.
> 
> Llevando ya unos 6 o 7 meses trabajando allí, empiezo a ver entorno a las 3am a un señor medio calvo con bigote blanco y bata azul (los encargados llevaban bata pero era gris). Se quedaba observando mi zona de trabajo desde unos 50 metros, se giraba y se metía en la oficina.
> 
> ...



Yo no se porque que he pensado, que los buenos espiritus si te causan miedo no se vuelven a aparecer.

De hecho yo antes de ser madre, si que tenia muchas premoniciones, presentimientos, y ya no volvi a tener, hasta hace poco que es la que he puesto en el post.

si ,que de dos amigos cercanos que se han muerto, a los pocos dias de su fallecimiento, he sentido que estaban, por cosas caracteristicas que hacian, las sentia, como intentar cogerme del brazo para llamar la atencion, y claro no habia nadie


----------



## Paddy McAloon (26 May 2022)

Oye, ¿por casualidad no se parecería a este?


----------



## Autómata (26 May 2022)

SeñoritoRafi dijo:


> Hace unos 15 años, turno de noche en una fábrica.
> 
> Llevando ya unos 6 o 7 meses trabajando allí, empiezo a ver entorno a las 3am a un señor medio calvo con bigote blanco y bata azul (los encargados llevaban bata pero era gris). Se quedaba observando mi zona de trabajo desde unos 50 metros, se giraba y se metía en la oficina.
> 
> ...



Me ha gustado la historia. Sí que es triste, seguro que ese hombre pasó toda su vida trabajando ahí, en esa fábrica, a saber porque motivo quedó ahí ese residuo de su presencia. Quizá era un gesto que hacía siempre día tras día, salir a revisar, y tras tantísimos años quedó ahí esa impregnación.


----------



## Autómata (26 May 2022)

Con 17 años vi un ovni en la ladera de una montaña pedregosa. Una luz blanca muy potente, tan potente que destelleaba, casi como si nos estuviera apuntando a nosotros, no podía ser un coche, moto, o foco . Se desplazó a la derecha a mucha velocidad y desapareció. Estaba con un amigo y vio lo mismo que yo.

Tengo parálisis del sueño. Hay episodios que tal como se manifiestan podrían considerarse como paranormales porque a mi me parecen muy reales, aunque no les doy importancia. Comprenden presencias en la habitación de muchos tipos (seres de fantasía, visitas de familiares fallecidos, de personas que conozco o que no conozco.......) , a veces inmóviles , otras veces intentan asfixiarme o morderme el cuello, arañarme , o golpearme el pecho. Tan reales que alguna vez he encendido la luz y revisado por si tengo alguna marca.

Casualidades extrañas muchas. También sensaciones de extrañeza que a veces en el futuro les encuentro una explicación, y me retrotraen a ese momento. Una chica cubana con la que tuve un lío, que en su momento se ganó la vida echando las cartas, me dijo que tengo "una luz" , y que había adivinado cosas de ella.


----------



## esBlackpill.com (26 May 2022)

SeñoritoRafi dijo:


> Hace unos 15 años, turno de noche en una fábrica.
> 
> Llevando ya unos 6 o 7 meses trabajando allí, empiezo a ver entorno a las 3am a un señor medio calvo con bigote blanco y bata azul (los encargados llevaban bata pero era gris). Se quedaba observando mi zona de trabajo desde unos 50 metros, se giraba y se metía en la oficina.
> 
> ...



El remero eterno


----------



## Lince Asiático (26 May 2022)

¿Cual era ese perfil tuyo del que hablas?


----------



## Mongolo471 (26 May 2022)

esBlackpill.com dijo:


> El remero eterno



Curioso, el remero eterno se repite en muchos casos, debe ser una putada no poder salir de ese bucle.


----------



## ingeniata (26 May 2022)

Que hacienda te devuelva dinero se considera paranormal?


----------



## sociedadponzi (26 May 2022)

a diario


----------



## risto mejido (26 May 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Eso me recuerda una película de terror (no recuerdo del nombre) donde un constructor sin escrúpulos compraba cementerios para luego aplanarlos y construir urbanizaciones encima. El resto ya os los podéis imaginar.



en nuestro caso rotudamente la urbanizacion no era el cementerio, pero si estaba en el camino que llevaba a el y habria unos cientos de metros hasta el cementerio , la verdad es que la urbanizacion era preciosa pero habia muy mal rollo, el constructor influyo en el cambio el nombre de la calle y esa urbanizacion no hay nadie viviendo desde que se construyo hace 20 años,nadie que compro en obra nueva sigue viviendo alli, por curiosidad miro en idealista y veo que se venden mogollon de pisos en esa urbanizacion y es preciosa, pero es que alli todo el mundo esta mal y trata de irse de alli.
nosotros le vendimos el piso a una matrimonio muy majo con un niño pequeño y se les veia muy educados, pues nuestro vecino de enfrente nos contaba que en cuanto llegaron al poco tiempo empezaron a discutir, castigaban al hijo de cuatro años a salir al portal y si hacia frio le daban una manta para que se tapase, gritos..., no supe mas porque mis vecinos de enfrente tambien se fueron 
creo que iker deberia ir a hacer alguna psicofonia o algo asi y fijo ue salidria algo raro


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (26 May 2022)

Il Corvo dijo:


> A mí también me pasaba con una Philips digital siempre muy pronto por la mañana, me daba muy mal rollo.



La primera tv en color que se compró en casa, una Philips, se encendía al agitar un puñado de monedas. Lo teníamos como un juego 
No es nada paranormal.


----------



## Barquero (26 May 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Eso me recuerda una película de terror (no recuerdo del nombre) donde un constructor sin escrúpulos compraba cementerios para luego aplanarlos y construir urbanizaciones encima. El resto ya os los podéis imaginar.



Poltergeist (1982)


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (26 May 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Eso me recuerda una película de terror (no recuerdo del nombre) donde un constructor sin escrúpulos compraba cementerios para luego aplanarlos y construir urbanizaciones encima. El resto ya os los podéis imaginar.



No lo imagino, cuenta.


----------



## Shy (26 May 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> madre mia como para echartela de novia imaginate que puta aguafiestas. Ahora bien podria dedicarse a la videncia y haria mucha pasta probablemente. Yo he escuchado muchas historias de gente que le ha dicho cosas una vidente y se han quedado FLIPANDO en plan es imposible que esta persona supiese esto de mi. A mi sinceramente me dan un poco mal rollo, prefiero no saber el futuro pues me condicionaría inevitablemente, quiza seria posible que me alertara de algo pero, y si es imposible escapar de destino?
> 
> Por cierto tu intentase evitar lo malo que te dijo que te pasaría?



Aquella ha sido mi única experiencia con una vidente, y no se me ocurre tener más precisamente por lo que has dicho: el condicionamiento. Es mucho mejor no saber nada porque (al menos lo que a mí me dijo) eran cosas que estaban totalmente fuera de mi mano intentar evitarlas. No vale de nada saber.


----------



## Octopus (26 May 2022)

SeñoritoRafi dijo:


> Hace unos 15 años, turno de noche en una fábrica.
> 
> Llevando ya unos 6 o 7 meses trabajando allí, empiezo a ver entorno a las 3am a un señor medio calvo con bigote blanco y bata azul (los encargados llevaban bata pero era gris). Se quedaba observando mi zona de trabajo desde unos 50 metros, se giraba y se metía en la oficina.
> 
> ...



Brutal.Pero es descojonante el saber que el pobre hombre ni aun estando muerto podia dejar de remar y controlar a los remeros Xd


----------



## SeñoritoRafi (26 May 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Eso me recuerda una película de terror (no recuerdo del nombre) donde un constructor sin escrúpulos compraba cementerios para luego aplanarlos y construir urbanizaciones encima. El resto ya os los podéis imaginar.



Hay una casa (que se haya descubierto el pastel de abajo) en Verges que sin excavar toda la zona de la casa todavía, ya aparecieron más de 150 moñecos y los que vivieron en esa hace décadas las pasaban putas sin saber lo de los cuerpos enterrados. 

Unas obras ponen al descubierto un gran cementerio medieval con 113 esqueletos

La Amityville española: entramos en la casa que mantuvo aterrada a una familia durante años


----------



## SeñoritoRafi (26 May 2022)

Octopus dijo:


> Brutal.Pero es descojonante el saber que el pobre hombre ni aun estando muerto podia dejar de remar y controlar a los remeros Xd



Muerte de un NPC anunciada


----------



## n_flamel (26 May 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Curioso, el remero eterno se repite en muchos casos, debe ser una putada no poder salir de ese bucle.



Como el Holandés errante pero en formato proletario y fábrica.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (26 May 2022)

Voto por la mejor historia hasta el momento, entre la de _señoritorafi_ y el trabajador de la fábrica y la de _anglosionista_ con la señoras de la mercería en el callejón que nunca existió.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (27 May 2022)

Up


----------



## Kriegmesser (27 May 2022)

Una vez vi un socialista honrado.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (27 May 2022)

Sí, hoy me estaba pajeando con dibujitos chinos, y el chorro en vez de salir hacia la izquierda como siempre (porque tengo el nabo torcido), ha salido hacia la derecha. Estoy acojonado.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (27 May 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> No lo imagino, cuenta.



Mira la película, so vago.


----------



## Kubernet0 (27 May 2022)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Mira puesto de setas alucinógenas ya de camino a casa , colega conduciendo antes de entrar en un túnel ver una alucinación como que un dragón abría la boca y nos devoraba y al entrar en el túnel verlo todo negro y creer que estaba recorriendo la garganta .
> 
> No me lo mejores igualamelo



Soy una sombra de dos metros


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (27 May 2022)

A los que habeis contado historias de "insectos" gigantes, siempre he recordado por el miedo que me dio y aun creyendo que era un cuento, lo que contó uno de los críos del pueblo en el que vivían mis abuelos, una noche que estábamos reunidos todos los críos...ya sabeis pueblo pequeños , críos de todas las edades. Yo tendría unos 7 u 8 años. Pues bien, contaba que no sé quién había visto aparecer por una tapia un "insecto" o reptil(no recuerdo bien), gigante. Como yo siempre fui muy miedica, el cuento me impactó y nunca lo olvidé.


----------



## Abrojo (27 May 2022)




----------



## Dj Puesto (27 May 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


>



La de gente que lee burbuja y no somos ni conscientes, casualitè


----------



## SineOsc (27 May 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> La de gente que lee burbuja y no somos ni conscientes, casualitè



Aprovechemos a darles un saludo por si acaso.

Para los que habeis escrito cosas de que en la casa vieja visteis esto o lo otro, deciros que hay un tipo de hongo tipico de casas viejas que suelta esporas alucinogenas y no son muy conocidos, no recuerdo dónde lo vi pero era la explicación más lógica de que haya sitios viejos donde la gente vea norferatus.

Dicho esto, explico lo mio.

A ver, yo soy esceptico total pero hay 2 cosas que me hacen plantearme que puede haber algo raro.

No espereis historias de miedo, de eso excepto un par de veces que estando todo apagado ha sonado un ruido como un eructo fuerte en el equipo de música no recuerdo que haya vivido nada.

Pero.

Con unos 6 años estabamos en el parking del pryca, mientras mi padre lavaba el coche me puse a buscar treboles de 4 hojas, estube un buen rato mirando vete a saber que planta sería que se parecía a los treboles hasta que pillé una que parecia que si que tenía 4 hojas, pedí el deseo (mentalmente) de encontrarme 2000 pesetas en el suelo (uno que apunta alto, ya prometía a monger supremo).

Bien pues despues al entrar al pryca a comprar, al pasar por caja me encontré un billete de 5000 pesetas debajo de la caja, de seguido.

Luego en casa me preguntaron que qué coño hacía yo con 5000 pesetas, al menos no me lo quitaron.

La historia es una mierda porque puede ser casualidad y porque yo era un enano, pero es curiosa.


Lo segundo es una vez que mi madre y su marido, mientras comiamos, me empezaron a contar que habían estado en una charla sobre energías y no se qué mierdas...

Yo sin ningun interes preguntaba que de qué iba, me empezaron a contar que si hay objetos o alimentos que son beneficiosos o perjudiciales en función de si somos compatibles energéticamente y mierdas asi.
_
- Sorry pero no me creo una mierda de esas cosas._

Entonces cogen dos aceiteras que teníamos con el aceite uno con ajos y otro con guindillas, aceites que yo variaba cuando me cocinaba algo y tomaba de los dos, con predilección a las guindillas porque está que te cagas pero nada mas.

Las aceiteras eran exactamente estas:







Bueno pues me dicen:

Coge esta con los dedos y aprieta, entonces tiraban de ella sin hacer mucha fuerza y se quedaba agarrada.

Ahora coge la otra, Y NO HABIA COJONES a que al tirar no me la quitaran con tremenda facilidad, no porque se me resbalase ni nada, esque no podía hacer fuerza, me faltaba la fuerza con cualquier mano.

Volvía a coger la otra y si podía aguantarla bien.

_- Ves? eso es porque no eres afín a la energía y bla bla bla..._ 

A saber qué coño sería, por qué eligieron las aceiteras y no otra cosa? como sabian que una iba a salir bien y otra no? esque huele a tongo a kilometros.

No les hice ni puto caso porque ni aún así les creía, pero ahora lo recuerdo y es muy raro, porque recuerdo esa sensación de no poder hacer fuerza con un objeto y con otro si, exactamente iguales, esa sensación de que intentas hacer fuerza pero no la tienes no me cuadra como un truco porque es mi propia fuerza.

Muy raro el rollo ese, un día que la vea se lo preguntaré a ver de qué iba eso.


----------



## Talosgüevos (27 May 2022)

SeñoritoRafi dijo:


> …Puede que algunas personas se quedan entre medias cuando fallecen o no hacen la transición total yo qué sé, el pobre hombre seguía trabajando…



Eso que hablas de la transición lo he oído hasta de los Mossos de Escuadra , en el Camping de los Alfaques donde la tragedia del camión que explotó, mucha gente ve niños con palas y cubos, mujeres, familias enteras… y son víctimas de aquello. Yo no he visto nunca nada pero sé de algunos que aseguran haber visto fantasmas por allí, si te acercas desaparecen, hasta accidentes por meterse un niño en la carretera y dar un frenazo coches que pasaban cuando realmente no había nada, lo curioso es que siempre se comenta que se ven de noche. 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## n_flamel (27 May 2022)

SineOsc dijo:


> Aprovechemos a darles un saludo por si acaso.
> 
> Para los que habeis escrito cosas de que en la casa vieja visteis esto o lo otro, deciros que hay un tipo de hongo tipico de casas viejas que suelta esporas alucinogenas y no son muy conocidos, no recuerdo dónde lo vi pero era la explicación más lógica de que haya sitios viejos donde la gente vea norferatus.
> 
> ...



La anécdota de las aceiteras y las energías me ha recordado un juego que jugábamos en el instituto que seguro conocéis muchos aquí: un chico se sentaba en una silla y entre tres o cuatro intentábamos levantarle sosteniéndole solo con el dedo índice de cada uno por 4 puntos: las dos corvas y los dos sobacos. Obvio que el cuerpo del chico que iba a ser levantado ni se movía. A continuación los 3 o 4 "levantadores" poníamos las manos en la cabeza del chico a levantar, había aquí alguna especie de ritual que no recuerdo, no sé si se esperaba un tiempo se decía algo. A la orden de alguien se quitaban las manos y se le levantaba sin esfuerzo al chico con los 4 dedos índices de la forma indicada la primera vez y prácticamente sin esfuerzo. 

No me preguntes porqué pero funcionaba.


----------



## SineOsc (27 May 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> La anécdota de las aceiteras y las energías me ha recordado un juego que jugábamos en el instituto que seguro conocéis muchos aquí: un chico se sentaba en una silla y entre tres o cuatro intentábamos levantarle sosteniéndole solo con el dedo índice de cada uno por 4 puntos: las dos corvas y los dos sobacos. Obvio que el cuerpo del chico que iba a ser levantado ni se movía. A continuación los 3 o 4 "levantadores" poníamos las manos en la cabeza del chico a levantar, había aquí alguna especie de ritual que no recuerdo, no sé si se esperaba un tiempo se decía algo. A la orden de alguien se quitaban las manos y se le levantaba sin esfuerzo al chico con los 4 dedos índices de la forma indicada la primera vez y prácticamente sin esfuerzo.
> 
> No me preguntes porqué pero funcionaba.



Es diferente, eso lo puedes grabar en video y se puede ver que con un sólo dedo se levanta, cosa que dudo que se pueda hacer.. tu viste que le levantaran?


----------



## n_flamel (27 May 2022)

SineOsc dijo:


> Es diferente, eso lo puedes grabar en video y se puede ver que con un sólo dedo se levanta, cosa que dudo que se pueda hacer.. tu viste que le levantaran?



No es que lo haya visto, es que lo he hecho.


----------



## SineOsc (27 May 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> No es que lo haya visto, es que lo he hecho.



Nah no te creo, sería tan fácil como hacer un tiktok que se haga viral demostrando que eso funciona.


----------



## mecaweto (28 May 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> La anécdota de las aceiteras y las energías me ha recordado un juego que jugábamos en el instituto que seguro conocéis muchos aquí: un chico se sentaba en una silla y entre tres o cuatro intentábamos levantarle sosteniéndole solo con el dedo índice de cada uno por 4 puntos: las dos corvas y los dos sobacos. Obvio que el cuerpo del chico que iba a ser levantado ni se movía. A continuación los 3 o 4 "levantadores" poníamos las manos en la cabeza del chico a levantar, había aquí alguna especie de ritual que no recuerdo, no sé si se esperaba un tiempo se decía algo. A la orden de alguien se quitaban las manos y se le levantaba sin esfuerzo al chico con los 4 dedos índices de la forma indicada la primera vez y prácticamente sin esfuerzo.
> 
> No me preguntes porqué pero funcionaba.



Cierto, funcionaba. Levantábamos tíos grandotes por encima de nuestras cabezas sin esfuerzo.


----------



## Sujalf (28 May 2022)

A mi personalmente no, pero de chaval en el colegio en un recreo, estaban los típicos chavales de clase, que decidieron hacer una ouija casera,

en clase en hora de recreo(con la típica moneda y el vaso y papel) como a mí no me molaba ese rollo y me daba mucho respeto, sali al recreo con los otros chavales, el caso es que la hicieron 4 y no faltó el típico gracioso que pregunto como iba a morir uno de ellos.

La movida es que le salió la palabra "coche" ya que al volver del recreo el chaval tuvo un ataque de ansiedad y lo explico al resto.
La cosa es que el instituto estaba la entrada daba a un paso de peatones en doble carril,que para entrar había que cruzar.

El caso es que el chaval todo rallado con que le iban a atropellar, y estuvo todo paranoico, no quería salir casi a la calle, al cabo de dos semanas murió.. resulta que se le cayó un cuadro enorme encima con tan mala suerte que el pico del cuadro le abrió la cabeza...

El cuadro era de un automóvil pintado...

Yo no sé si fue casualidad o no pero esos temas mejor lejos..

Desde entonces creo que todas esas mierdas algo hay.


----------



## Rediooss (28 May 2022)

Tendría yo unos 9 o 10 años, calculado por la casa que vivía yo por entonces, en la habitación teníamos una litera y otra cama en un costado de una pared, perpendicular a la litera.

Por aquel entonces compartía habitación con un hermano mío, esa noche durmió en la litera en la cama de arriba, a mí no me gustaba dormir en la cama de abajo de la litera, siempre tenía la sensación de que se me iba a caer la cama de arriba encima, y me daba impresión de claustrofobia, así que dormí en la otra cama, teniendo la litera a mi lado izquierdo, desde donde podía ver perfectamente a mi hermano.

Tenía que ser verano porque había bastante luz en la habitación, la persiana subida, porque si no no hubiera visto lo que vi, en mitad de la noche.

A cierta hora de la noche me despierto, giro la cabeza y lo veo, veo a un señor muy mayor, de unos 2 metros de altura, inclinado sobre mi hermano, con su cara pegada a la de mi hermano, mirándolo fijamente, los brazos estirados pegado al cuerpo y los puños cerrados.
Aterrado me quede mirándolo, pero con más miedo aún a que notara mi presencia y volviera su mirada hacia mi, aunque estaba absorto en mi hermano, ignorando totalmente mi existencia.

Un señor mayor, muy alto, con bigote y una especie de gorra en la cabeza, inclinado, encorvado, mirando fijamente a mi hermano, con su cara a escasos centímetros de la de mi hermano, y yo temiendo por la vida de mi hermano y por la mía propia.

No se el tiempo que pasaría, a mi se me hizo eterno, el caso es que solo recuerdo que en algún momento este hombre desapareció y al hacerlo me levanté rápidamente para despertar a mi hermano y contarle lo sucedido.

Esa noche creo que ninguno de los dos volvimos a pegar ojo.

Con el paso de los años he intentado quitarle siempre hierro a lo que sucedió esa noche convenciéndome a mi mismo que lo que vi esa noche solo fue un sueño, o algo fruto de mi imaginación, pero en realidad se que lo que vi y lo que percibí fue tan real, era tan consciente de lo que estaba pasando, que difícilmente se puede asemejar a un sueño, de hecho nunca antes ni después me ha ocurrido algo parecido, ni he confundido nunca un sueño con algo que me ha ocurrido en realidad... cuando rememoro lo de aquella noche, como lo hago ahora al contarlo, se me hiela la sangre, porque recuerdo perfectamente lo que sentí en esos momentos tan angustiosos, recuerdo con bastante más claridad las sensaciones que percibí que las propias imágenes que presencié, que estas se difuminan más con el paso de los años.


----------



## n_flamel (28 May 2022)

SineOsc dijo:


> Nah no te creo, sería tan fácil como hacer un tiktok que se haga viral demostrando que eso funciona.



Que me creas o no me la sopla. Haz tú el tiktok.


----------



## risto mejido (28 May 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> La anécdota de las aceiteras y las energías me ha recordado un juego que jugábamos en el instituto que seguro conocéis muchos aquí: un chico se sentaba en una silla y entre tres o cuatro intentábamos levantarle sosteniéndole solo con el dedo índice de cada uno por 4 puntos: las dos corvas y los dos sobacos. Obvio que el cuerpo del chico que iba a ser levantado ni se movía. A continuación los 3 o 4 "levantadores" poníamos las manos en la cabeza del chico a levantar, había aquí alguna especie de ritual que no recuerdo, no sé si se esperaba un tiempo se decía algo. A la orden de alguien se quitaban las manos y se le levantaba sin esfuerzo al chico con los 4 dedos índices de la forma indicada la primera vez y prácticamente sin esfuerzo.
> 
> No me preguntes porqué pero funcionaba.



Yo también lo he hecho y doy fe que funciona; se levanta a la gente con las manos unidas y con los dos índices pegados , se levanta a cualquiera sin esfuerzo, la persona a levantar se sienta en el suelo agarrándose a las rodillas, y entre cuatro se le levanta sin esfuerzo, uno en una axila, otro en la otra , otro debajo de una rodilla y el otro en la otra rodilla( debajo de la rodilla), entonces la persona a levantar se coloca en posición y las cuatro persona que lo van a levantar se colocan rodeándolo y uno pone una mano sobre su cabeza con la Palma hacia abajo, luego otro otra mano , así la su ocho manos una encima de la otra y cuando estén las ocho manos se quitan por orden empezando por la última mano colocada, y luego cada uno junta dos manos y los dos dedos donde dije antes y se levanta sin esfuerzo .
Parece magia porque se levanta sin esfuerzo y si se hace sin este ritual no se puede; peeeeero tiene truco , luego lo cuento, porque tiene explicación 

Si alguien sabe el truco que lo diga , sino luego lo cuento yo


----------



## Floky (28 May 2022)

Se llama que 90% de la población ha demostrado ser tonta, sumisa e hija de la gran puta a partes iguales.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (28 May 2022)

Si...el q una tia me haga casito...pero sin pasarnos...


----------



## n_flamel (28 May 2022)

a qué te refieres con lo de la luna llena¿?


----------



## Botones Sacarino (28 May 2022)

Mi hermana tuvo un novio hace años que en una ocasión contó que en una casa de su madre pasaban cosas raras.

Dice que las cosas se estropeaban de manera compulsiva (bombillas, relojes, radios, televisores, frigoríficos, teléfonos móviles etc), el era técnico de mantenimiento de instalaciones así que supongo que de esto entendería algo, y lo que es aún más mosqueante, la comida se pasaba super rápido. En realidad decía que no es que oliera al rancio típico de cunado se pasa, sino que como que se deterioraba en cero coma, a veces incluso recién comprado, por lo cual había que consumirla de manera casi ipso facta.

En esa casa por lo visto mucho años antes mataron a alguien por temas de ajustes de cuentas de la droga.

Si eran sugestiones suyas o había algo más ni idea. Yo por lo que a mi respecta no creo demasiado en esas cosas, pero tampoco soy escéptico radical, más gente me ha contado cosas parecidas.

Cuando murió una tía mi hermana decía que en los meses siguientes soñaba con frecuencia con ella y la decía que ella estaba bien, que la enfermedad había desaparecido.


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (29 May 2022)

Cymoril dijo:


> No me extraña lo de la Catedral de Chartres, es un sitio muy especial. En la cripta hay un pozo perteneciente a un antiguo santuario druida donde se dice que confluyen corrientes telúricas y cuyas aguas eran consideradas curativas.



Esta en una linea Ley.


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (29 May 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> En efecto. Había un dolmen en la actual cripta. Lo que quiero decir es que las energías telúricas no son magufadas.
> Asumiendo entonces que los antiguos las detectaban y tenían en consideración aparecen nuevas preguntas: las manipulaban? para qué las usaban? Cómo? Cuáles eran positivas y cuáles negativas? Como las distinguían?



Por vibraciones. Con lo que hoy llamamis gente sensitiva. Chamanismo.


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (29 May 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> en nuestro caso rotudamente la urbanizacion no era el cementerio, pero si estaba en el camino que llevaba a el y habria unos cientos de metros hasta el cementerio , la verdad es que la urbanizacion era preciosa pero habia muy mal rollo, el constructor influyo en el cambio el nombre de la calle y esa urbanizacion no hay nadie viviendo desde que se construyo hace 20 años,nadie que compro en obra nueva sigue viviendo alli, por curiosidad miro en idealista y veo que se venden mogollon de pisos en esa urbanizacion y es preciosa, pero es que alli todo el mundo esta mal y trata de irse de alli.
> nosotros le vendimos el piso a una matrimonio muy majo con un niño pequeño y se les veia muy educados, pues nuestro vecino de enfrente nos contaba que en cuanto llegaron al poco tiempo empezaron a discutir, castigaban al hijo de cuatro años a salir al portal y si hacia frio le daban una manta para que se tapase, gritos..., no supe mas porque mis vecinos de enfrente tambien se fueron
> creo que iker deberia ir a hacer alguna psicofonia o algo asi y fijo ue salidria algo raro



Como lo okupen tiene que ser interesante lo que puede pasar ahi....


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (30 May 2022)

Una tia intento ligar conmigo...nunca me habia pasado en 50 años


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (30 May 2022)

Ezekyle Abaddon dijo:


> Esta en una linea Ley.



Una vez vi un mapa mundi que al doblarlo coincidían lugares famosos que albergaban templos o lugares de poder. Pero no sé dónde lo vi.
Eso son las lineas ley?


----------



## ueee3 (30 May 2022)

Shy dijo:


> Lo que me contó era de mi niñez y adolescencia sobre todo, ningún amigo sabía nada de eso. Lo del futuro eran cosas muy concretas y bastante inmediatas, como en un año o así y se cumplieron. Todo cosas chungas, lo de antes y lo de después. Mis amigos apenas la conocían, era compañera de curro de la mujer de uno de ellos. Ese día no le comenté nada a nadie pero más adelante sí hable con la que era su compañera y me dijo que era una tía rara, que a ella también le había dicho cosas y que la interfecta no consideraba que su facultad fuera algo bueno sino todo lo contrario, como una especie de castigo porque sólo veía las cosas malas.



¿Pero a ti te dijo cosas malas?

Joder que se monte una consulta de futuróloga.


----------



## ueee3 (30 May 2022)

Goyim desobediente dijo:


> Uff lo del equipo de musíca a todo volumen sin estar enchufado es lo que me paso a mí...y creo saber por qué.



¿Explicación de la ciencia oficial? ¿O paranormal?


----------



## ueee3 (30 May 2022)

¿Qué forma tenían los súcubos?


----------



## ueee3 (30 May 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Yo es que tengo muchas, necesito un hilo para mi sola.
> Ya ha pasdo dos veces en el piso donde vivo ahora, aunque en el otro también me pasaron cosas, como las bolas blancas de luz
> Pues en este piso, que es un dúplex con las habitaciones arriba , en dos ocasiones, en una me la encontré yo y en otra posterior mi marido apareció una botella de aceite usado en la habitación de mi hijo. En las dos ocasiones la botella en cuestión estaba "escondida" la primera vez detrás del armario y la segunda detrás de un poster apoyado en el suelo. No sabemos como pudo la botella llena de aceite bajar del mármol de la cocina y subir sola las escaleras y esconderse. Me estoy riendo mientras lo escribo porque sé que parece de coña, pero yo ya estoy acostumbrada.



Pon una cámara sin que nadie lo sepa grabando el armario del aceite, cada noche.


----------



## Tonimn (30 May 2022)

He visto varios OVNI. 
Bueno, nunca yo solo, siempre había más gente. 
Uno estuvimos los niños viéndolo, luego la gente del pueblo se iba acumulando.... Éramos decenas de personas. 
Pasó un anciano que dijo "Eso es una globo sonda" y todos se fueron convencidos... ¿?

Otro año vi junto a mi esposa un objeto luminoso que parecía una estrella pero que se iba moviendo de lado a lado despacio y 
luego se puso a dar círculos como un globo pinchado y luego se acercó (como si fuera mucho más grande) y aceleró y se fue rapidísimo en linea recta hacia el fondo y desapareció


----------



## tolomeo (30 May 2022)

Yo grabé un vídeo de unas manchas negras suspendidas en el aire que cambiaban de forma, desaparecían, y volvían a aparecer.
Eso entra en categoría paranormal o en ornis?


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (30 May 2022)

Sr. Chinarro dijo:


> Una vez vi un mapa mundi que al doblarlo coincidían lugares famosos que albergaban templos o lugares de poder. Pero no sé dónde lo vi.
> Eso son las lineas ley?



Es como una rejilla de varios niveles y si ciertos lugares estan encima otros en uno de los nodos....


----------



## ueee3 (30 May 2022)

costello dijo:


> Acertar que el número correspondiente al primer premio del sorteo de lotería nacional del próximo sábado 28 es el 65921.



Fallaste.


----------



## ueee3 (30 May 2022)

DDT dijo:


> A mi también, y es algo que recuerdo incluso de pequeña cuando se me "perdían" los apuntes de los exámenes y nadie los había cogido.
> Me pasó una historia hace unos 8 años con la llave del coche. Mi familia estaban en casa de unos amigos de mi hijo para asunto de videojuegos, mi marido con las compras del súper. Yo bajé con el coche de ver a mis padres y aparqué cerca y fui andando a buscarlos. Cuando ya nos íbamos busqué la llave del coche y no la encontré en la mochila que llevaba siempre entonces. Volví al coche por el mismo camino por si se había caído, volví al día siguiente a preguntar en un bar cercano por si alguien la había encontrado, y nada. Tuve el coche aparcado allí como dos semanas porque la llave de repuesto tampoco la tenía (se me extravió al cambiar de piso). Cuando ya había mirado la forma de arreglarlo llevando el coche con la grúa a un taller especial de Barcelona, voilá. Llego a casa, cierro la puerta y tiro las llaves dentro de la mochila y oigo un sonido metálico familiar. Meto la mano y allí estaba la llave del coche. Justo dentro de la mochilla que había vaciado como 20 veces y que había llevado enciama todos los días.



Yo recuerdo un amigo tirarle a otro una cosa pequeña, en una casa, y ésta desaparecer. Nadie la oyó impactar contra el suelo, ni la encontramos después. Tiempo después apareció.


----------



## ueee3 (30 May 2022)

individualina dijo:


> Caso parecido. Estando en casa con un colega se puso a sonar la alarma de mi primer móvil, que llevaba ya unos dos años descargado sin batería y apagado en un cajón... aún anda por ahí pero estando en casa no ha vuelto a sonar.
> En aquel momento no le dimos importancia, pero muchas veces me he preguntado si no estaríamos hablando de algo que no debía hablarse y ahora, años después, no conseguimos acordarnos de qué hablamos.
> (Creo que ya lo había posteado en el hilo al inicio, no sé)



Bueno, eso que dices de "no deber de hablar de algo" y que pase algo que corta la comunicación me pasa frecuentemente.


----------



## ueee3 (30 May 2022)

SeñoritoRafi dijo:


> Hace unos 15 años, turno de noche en una fábrica.
> 
> Llevando ya unos 6 o 7 meses trabajando allí, empiezo a ver entorno a las 3am a un señor medio calvo con bigote blanco y bata azul (los encargados llevaban bata pero era gris). Se quedaba observando mi zona de trabajo desde unos 50 metros, se giraba y se metía en la oficina.
> 
> ...



Joder. O tal vez quedó un remanente energético que tú pudiste ver.


----------



## ueee3 (30 May 2022)

¿Lo has visto alguna vez? La historia detrás de Hombre del Sombrero


Cada vez es más frecuente conocer a personas que aseguran haber sido testigos de algún tipo de fenómeno paranormal. Desde hace miles de años que se habla de estos fenómenos extraños sin embargo no ha sido hasta ahora que la población ha querido investigar tanto con este tema. De esta forma es...



ecodiario.eleconomista.es


----------



## ueee3 (30 May 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Me ocurrió hace muchos años, en el verano de 1992.
> Estaba de acampada en el campo con dos amigos.
> Cuando a unos 30 metros de nosotros aparecieron dos "bolas" blanquecinas, más que bolas eran como "nubecitas", estaban a un metro del suelo y en oblicuo dirección a nosotros.
> Las estuvimos viendo varios minutos, hasta que nos marchamos.
> No hay ninguna explicación lógica.



¿Nadie hizo ademán de acercarse?


----------



## ProfeInsti (30 May 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> ¿Nadie hizo ademán de acercarse?



No. Nos quedamos solo mirando.
Luego nos metimos en una torre que hay, y cuando salimos ya no estaban.


----------



## ueee3 (30 May 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> No. Nos quedamos solo mirando.
> Luego nos metimos en una torre que hay, y cuando salimos ya no estaban.



Acojone, supongo.

Parece que casi siempre que hay un suceso paranormal, la gente se queda petrificada, sin acercarse ni mucho menos mostrarse agresiva (en todo caso huir).

Y digo casi siempre porque alguna historia hay, desconozco su veracidad, de algún cazador que presuntamente disparó a un extraterrestre.


----------



## ProfeInsti (30 May 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Acojone, supongo.
> 
> Parece que casi siempre que hay un suceso paranormal, la gente se queda petrificada, sin acercarse ni mucho menos mostrarse agresiva (en todo caso huir).
> 
> Y digo casi siempre porque alguna historia hay, desconozco su veracidad, de algún cazador que presuntamente disparó a un extraterrestre.



No. No tuvimos acojone.
Solo estabamos sorprendidos.
Antes de que aparecieran las "nubecitas", vimos varios haces de luz amarillo cerca de nosotros, pero no le dimos importancia.


----------



## Shy (30 May 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> ¿Pero a ti te dijo cosas malas?
> 
> Joder que se monte una consulta de futuróloga.



Cosas chungas todo.


----------



## cholesfer (30 May 2022)

Si, he visto cientos miles de personas con un bozal puesto de manera voluntaria por la calle.


----------



## ueee3 (30 May 2022)

Shy dijo:


> Cosas chungas todo.



Joder. Y su información no podía servirte para evitarlas o mitigarlas de algún modo? Porque en efecto, así poco futuro como futuróloga. Además de que quedaría la duda de si acierta o maldice...


----------



## Shy (30 May 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Joder. Y su información no podía servirte para evitarlas o mitigarlas de algún modo? Porque en efecto, así poco futuro como futuróloga. Además de que quedaría la duda de si acierta o maldice...



Ya dije en otro post que ella no veía lo que podía hacer como un don sino más bien lo contrario, lo pasaba muy mal. Todo lo que me dijo eran cosas que no estaba en mi mano influir o no en que pasaran.


----------



## ueee3 (30 May 2022)

Joder... igual que una que he visto en un vídeo de bailarinas. Te lo paso por privado porque puede parecer que desvirtúo el hilo poniendo a tías sexuales bailando.


----------



## imutes (30 May 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Una cosa recurrente que ha salido en el hilo es que después de suceder estas cosas "irreales" y vuelves al estado de conciencia normal parecen haber sido soñadas, incluso dudas de su realidad, parecen como un sueño.



La verdad es que no sigo el hilo pero supongo que esto te sonará:

"_La vida ofrece experiencias que pertenecen a lo inefable ... o a lo que no se puede asimilar racionalmente aunque tengas la vivencia plenamente consciente de ello. Sin embargo, salimos adelante sabiendo que, realmente, nunca sabremos; madurez._"

En muchos casos no se trata de experiencias en estados de conciencia alterados sin embargo la mente racional es incapaz de asimilarlos. La sensación de "irrealidad" es posterior a la experiencia. Cuando sucede, _es más real que la realidad._

Es muy importante cuando algo extraordinario ocurre escribirlo con detalle inmediatamente. Esto evita que el recuerdo se vaya adaptando a la mente convencional hasta que lo olvidas completamente o lo distorsione de manera supuestamente racional.

También hay "cosas" que sencillamente no se pueden explicar porque no hemos desarrollado un lenguaje común con la nomenclatura para ello.

O imagínate tratando de explicarle a un sordo de naciemiento una sinfonía de Mozart. Por mucho que le enseñes la partitura, le expliques la narrativa de la música, las propiedades físicas de la ondas sonoras y cienmil detalles más, nunca sabrá realmente qué es. También hay gente que sí oye y sin embargo la experiencia de oir una sinfonía es muy diferente.

A veces incluso esas experiencias son compartidas en estados normales de conciencia por varios expectadores ...



LaceraThorr dijo:


> ... veo en la otra punta una bola de luz blanca entre los árboles, moviéndose. No estaba "en el cielo" sino que a menos altura que los pinos.



Algo así vimos un grupo de niños que jugábamos al escondite en las afueras de una urbanización. Parecían medusas que flotaran. Bien, poco a poco esos niños fueron olvidando la experiencia. Afortunadamente, 2 de ellos tuvimos el firme proposito de recordarlo con esa descripción: parecían medusas flotando.

¡Un abrazo!

Pd.: Puedes pasarte la vida tratándola de explicarla sin embargo la vida no tiene explicación, la vida es para vivirla tal como es y no necesita explicación ninguna para ello. _Sin embargo, salimos adelante sabiendo que, realmente, nunca sabremos._

.


----------



## Volkova (30 May 2022)

Joder, se me está repitiendo todo otra vez


----------



## mecaweto (30 May 2022)

Me lo contó un amigo de una ex-novia: estaban en la cocina haciendo una tortilla de patatas. Para voltearla la lanzaron al aire y...no bajó. No se pegó al techo, ni cayó al suelo. Removieron los muebles y electrodomésticos buscando detrás y no estaba.

A mi: antes del confinamiento saqué un libro de la biblioteca. Al acabar y abrir la biblioteca me acerque y lo devolví. Lo recuerdo porque solo salí a eso ese día. Al tiempo me llegó un correo pidiendo que devolviese el libro. Contesté bastante enfadado que lo había devuelto y me pidieron disculpas por el error. Meses después me encontré una bolsa de tela regalo de alguna actividad en un armario de casa, la abrí...y estaba el libro. Es un libro sobre supervivencia.

Otra: al comprar el coche en 2004 el manual desapareció al poco tiempo. Buscamos dentro y fuera del coche el libro de marras durante semanas hasta que perdimos la esperanza. Tiempo después bromeando sobre el tema abrí la guantera de cachondeo...y el libro cayó al suelo, como nuevo.

El místerio de la tortilla tiene solución.


----------



## Goyim desobediente (31 May 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> ¿Explicación de la ciencia oficial? ¿O paranormal?



Entre lo uno y lo otro.
Que a día de hoy no esté reconocido que casi cualquier cosa desprende energía me parece hasta ofensivo.
Bueno los chinos sí lo conocen, lo llaman el ''chi'' o ''chakra'', pero por supuesto nuestros aclamados ''100tíficos'' lo consideran una magufada...


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (31 May 2022)

mecaweto dijo:


> Me lo contó un amigo de una ex-novia: estaban en la cocina haciendo una tortilla de patatas. Para voltearla la lanzaron al aire y...no bajó. No se pegó al techo, ni cayó al suelo. Removieron los muebles y electrodomésticos buscando detrás y no estaba.
> 
> A mi: antes del confinamiento saqué un libro de la biblioteca. Al acabar y abrir la biblioteca me acerque y lo devolví. Lo recuerdo porque solo salí a eso ese día. Al tiempo me llegó un correo pidiendo que devolviese el libro. Contesté bastante enfadado que lo había devuelto y me pidieron disculpas por el error. Meses después me encontré una bolsa de tela regalo de alguna actividad en un armario de casa, la abrí...y estaba el libro. Es un libro sobre supervivencia.
> 
> ...




Pegada a la sartén, supongo.


----------



## Power Ranger en paro (31 May 2022)

mecaweto dijo:


> Me lo contó un amigo de una ex-novia: estaban en la cocina haciendo una tortilla de patatas. Para voltearla la lanzaron al aire y...no bajó. No se pegó al techo, ni cayó al suelo. Removieron los muebles y electrodomésticos buscando detrás y no estaba.
> 
> A mi: antes del confinamiento saqué un libro de la biblioteca. Al acabar y abrir la biblioteca me acerque y lo devolví. Lo recuerdo porque solo salí a eso ese día. Al tiempo me llegó un correo pidiendo que devolviese el libro. Contesté bastante enfadado que lo había devuelto y me pidieron disculpas por el error. Meses después me encontré una bolsa de tela regalo de alguna actividad en un armario de casa, la abrí...y estaba el libro. Es un libro sobre supervivencia.
> 
> ...




Eso más que experiencias paranormales son glitches en la Matrix. Yo tengo un hilo sobre ello: Pregunta: - ¿Habéis notado glitches en la Matrix o NPCs en bucle alguna vez?


----------



## felino66 (31 May 2022)

mecaweto dijo:


> El místerio de la tortilla tiene solución.



Venga va,


----------



## mecaweto (31 May 2022)

Power Ranger en paro dijo:


> Eso más que experiencias paranormales son glitches en la Matrix. Yo tengo un hilo sobre ello: Pregunta: - ¿Habéis notado glitches en la Matrix o NPCs en bucle alguna vez?



Para un racionalista como yo una experiencia paranormal es realmente un fallo en Matrix.



Sr. Chinarro dijo:


> Pegada a la sartén, supongo.





felino66 dijo:


> Venga va,
> Ver archivo adjunto 1075306



Jeje, no. Junto a la cocina habia un armario y encima una cacerola con la tapadera puesta encima en posición invertida. La tortilla cayó en la tapadera, que con el golpe giró 180º y la tortilla quedó dentro de la cacerola, con la tapa colocada. Cuando estuvieron buscando por todos lados, al ver la cacerola con la tapa puesta ninguno pensó que la tortilla podría haberse materializado dentro y no levantaron la tapa. Se dieron cuenta a los pocos días cuando fueron a usar la cacerola para otra cosa.


----------



## Conde Duckula (31 May 2022)

Está historia y lo que cuentas del subconsciente me recuerdan algo que leí hace poco.
Es sobre el valle inquietante. Ese efecto por el que cosas que no son humanas pasan a darnos pánico cuanto más se parecen a humanos.
Y es que esto está tan afincado en el cerebro como el contacto con especies que nos dan miedo. Como pasa con las arañas o las serpientes.
Si bien ahora no hay muchas arañas mortales, se especula con que ha debido de haber muchísimas en el pasado.
Con el valle inquietante se especula que alguna criatura muy peligrosa para los humanos debía de tener un parecido muy grande con humanos en aspecto y tamaño.
El el momento en que el cerebro detecta que no es humano, cuando se dispara el pánico.
Hay una película un poco mala, en que hay un asesino que mata humanos, tiene sombrero y gabardina. En la película al final resulta que este asesino son una especie de cucarachas que han evolucionado y tienen ese aspecto para cazar humanos. Quién sabe si en el pasado...


----------



## EL FOLLACAJAS (1 Jun 2022)

Me acabo de quedar de piedra. Juro que vi a tres seres como el de la primera foto cuando tenía 19 años una noche de diciembre en una playa cerca de donde yo vivo. Lo vi con otras tres personas cuyo relato coincide plenamente con el mío.

Siempre nos preguntamos qué narices eran aquellos seres y qué hacían allí.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (1 Jun 2022)

mecaweto dijo:


> Me lo contó un amigo de una ex-novia: estaban en la cocina haciendo una tortilla de patatas. Para voltearla la lanzaron al aire y...no bajó. No se pegó al techo, ni cayó al suelo. Removieron los muebles y electrodomésticos buscando detrás y no estaba.
> 
> A mi: antes del confinamiento saqué un libro de la biblioteca. Al acabar y abrir la biblioteca me acerque y lo devolví. Lo recuerdo porque solo salí a eso ese día. Al tiempo me llegó un correo pidiendo que devolviese el libro. Contesté bastante enfadado que lo había devuelto y me pidieron disculpas por el error. Meses después me encontré una bolsa de tela regalo de alguna actividad en un armario de casa, la abrí...y estaba el libro. Es un libro sobre supervivencia.
> 
> ...



LA EXPLICACION ES QUE VIVIMOS EN UNA SIMULACION AUTOEJECUTABLE, ES UN "FALLO" DEL CODIGO.

LA POSIBILIDAD DE QUE ESTO SUCEDA ESPONTANEAMENTE ES DE 0,(24 CEROS)1% . ES UNA EXPRESION DE MUNDO CUANTICO EN EL MACROCOSMOS.

LA TORTILLA NO DESAPARECIÓ, SIMPLEMENTE SALTO A UN UNIVERSO PARALELO A ESTE DONDE ESTE SUCESO JAMAS OCURRIÓ.



pd : psst psst toda esta mierda me la han chivado los "extraterrestres"


----------



## EL FOLLACAJAS (1 Jun 2022)

De niño me encantaban los coches teledirigidos. Tenía cuatro o cinco. El caso es que, como cualquier crío, los utilizaba de ciento en viento. Tenía una época en que los usaba todos los días y luego los olvidaba durante todo un año. Estos los guardaba en su caja original debajo de mi cama como si fuesen un tesoro.

El caso es que vivía en un bloque de pisos en el que también ocurrían cosas que no soy capaz de explicar (ruidos, golpes, interferencias en aparatos electrónicos, sensación de ser vigilado...). Siempre lo achaqué a que en ese edificio se encontraba una emisora de radio local, eso explicaba fácilmente las interferencias. De hecho, algunas veces se iba la señal de la antena de la televisión. Daría para contar un par de historias, pero ahora no tengo tanto tiempo.

Hecha la introducción. Llevaría sin tocar los coches teledirigidos más de un año. Tendría unos 9-10 años, creo. Estaba aquella noche a punto de dormirme cuando empiezo a escuchar ruidos bajo mi cama... Al principio me hago el tonto y ya cuando se empiezan a repetir, empiezo a acojonarme. Enciendo la luz de la mesita... Nada. Me vuelvo a acostar y vuelve. Enciendo la luz principal, le echo arrestos y miro debajo... No hay nada, tampoco se oye nada. A todo esto mi hermano pequeño (compartíamos habitación) en la otra cama como un cesto. Me grita mi madre desde el otro extremo de la casa por la luz encendida. "Vas a despertar a tu hermano". Apago y me meto a la cama.

Pasa un rato y de nuevo. Un ruido como si hubiese un animalillo moviéndose entre las cajas de los juguetes. Yo ya cagado de miedo empiezo a llamar a mi padre. Mi madre mosqueada por si despertaba a mi hermano... El ruido sigue. Yo empiezo ya a llorar porque no entiendo nada y estoy cagado de miedo.

Viene finalmente mi padre; pero el ruido se ha parado hace un rato. Le digo que he mirado y siempre que miro o estoy atento, el ruido se para. Está conmigo un buen rato y nada. Me dice que a lo mejor es un sagutxu (ratón enano de campa, así se le llaman por aquí) que se ha colado... Pero siento que no termina de creerme. Le pido que espere, que es verdad. Se pone de pie y espera un poco más a regañadientes. Y de pronto, vuelve a escucharse. Aún se me pone la piel de gallina recordando la sensación de ese momento. Mi padre encendió la luz como un resorte, todavía recuerdo su cara alucinando. Y le gritó a mi madre que era verdad, que allí había algo.

Empezó a sacar todo de debajo de la cama y obviamente no había nada. De súbito, empezó a hacer el ruido una de las cajas de mis coches teledirigidos. Ese coche en concreto era el más viejo. Llevaría sin tocarlo fácil 2 ó 3 años. Era de los que funcionaban con pilas. Tenía otros más modernos con batería y tal. Sorpresa, que abre la caja y el coche se está moviendo. Ahí el hijo de perra ya no paraba de moverse. Lo saca, le da la vuelta y estaba encendido.

Primero que aquellas viejas pilas aún funcionasen, ya tenía su aquél... Segundo, que ese coche tras años ahí (vamos a suponer que me lo dejé así) encendido, justo aquel día y sólo en aquella noche decidiese moverse y además a ratos. Yo no le encuentro ninguna explicación razonable.

Apagamos el coche, lo dejamos de nuevo ahí y no volvió a dar guerra.
Pero, como digo, aquel piso aún tiene algo que no me da buen fario. Lo he hablado con mis padres varias veces y sí que recuerdan episodios que les he contado, pero es como si ellos no les hubiesen dado importancia y ahora que se lo refresco lo ven algo distinto.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (1 Jun 2022)

Hecho real año 2014 Febrero

Después de una tremenda viciada al castlevania lord of shadows de madrugada a las 3:00 en una fría noche de febrero, me dispongo a fumar un cigarro de tabaco normal (nada de droguitas) para descansar.

Mientras fumo, observo desde la ventana con privilegiadas vistas desde la altura a varios kilómetros a la redonda, lo que en principio parecía un helicóptero de la policía.

Observándolo bien veo que tiene unas dimensiones anómalas y no parpadea. Con unas dimensiones y formas algo superiores a un autobús de pasajeros de los grandes, emitiendo una luz fija amarilla. Curiosamente permanecía estático a unos 70 metros de altura sobre una pequeña central eléctrica que hay a un km aproximadamente desde donde vivo.

Viendo claramente que se trataba de un ovni, fuí raudo a coger el móvil a la cocina, un note 2 para mas señas, para así poder grabarlo. Conforme entro al salón para dirigirme a la ventana y grabar noto como el tiempo se ralentiza, yo intento andar pero cada vez mas despacio hasta no poder moverme del sitio y ver borroso, luego no recuerdo mas.

Lo siguiente es despertar en una de las habitaciones de la planta de arriba. Había tenido extrañas pesadillas, estaba completamente desorientado en tiempo y espacio. No saber donde estaba los primeros segundos fue absolutamente angustiante. Ni idea de cuanto tiempo había pasado y si era de día o de noche. Tengo lagunas de memoria en los días posteriores. Lo que si recuerdo bien es una muy potente sensación de irrealidad y de terror absoluto a nada en concreto que me duró un par de semanas. Después de eso me tire con fiebre todas las tardes durante un par de años.

Han contactado conmigo posteriormente en unas cuantas ocasiones mas.

@Knightfall @punkers22


----------



## OvEr0n (1 Jun 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Hecho real año 2014 Febrero
> 
> Despues de una tremenda viciada al castlevania lord of shadows de madrugada a las 3:00 en una fria noche de febrero, me dispongo a fumar un cigarro de tabaco normal (nada de droguitas) para descansar.
> 
> ...



Cigar shape?


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (1 Jun 2022)

OvEr0n dijo:


> Cigar shape?



Efectivamente, de ahi el loleante relato guionizado posterior.

lo mejor es tomarse ciertas cosas con humor llegado el caso.


----------



## EL FOLLACAJAS (1 Jun 2022)

Pues estábamos dos amigos, la novia de uno de ellos y yo. Éramos amigos de quedar casi a diario los cuatro, además de mi novia de entonces y un par de amigos más. Pero los que estábamos ese día uña y carne por aquel entonces.

Volvíamos de cenar y como estábamos de vacaciones de navidad y aún era "temprano" (10:30 o así), les dije de ir a la playa del pueblo de al lado a seguir hablando de nuestras cosas. Uno de mis amigos y yo estábamos de exámenes y yo no tenía ninguna gana de estudiar al día siguiente, vaya...

Así que cogimos el coche y fuimos para allá. Conducía yo. Las pocas veces que he contado esta historia siempre digo ese detalle porque la gente a la que se lo he contado es de la máxima confianza y saben cómo soy. Dar ese detalle implica que estaba en plenas facultades (muy rara vez bebo y nunca he fumado, ni he consumido drogas) y esa gente sabe cómo soy.

Llegamos a la playa. Para que os hagáis una idea tengo que hacer una pequeña descripción del sitio. Es una playa relativamente grande del País Vasco. Tiene un pequeño paseo de unos 100 metros en su lado Oeste (entonces en obras por la ley de costas de Zapatero). Hacia el Este continúa la playa separada por un pequeño risco que "divide" la playa y es donde termina (a unos 20 metros) el paseo con una especie de plataforma avanzada. Las obras eran para una especie de barracones edificados en el paseo y reurbanización del mismo. El acceso a la plataforma y el final del paseo estaba cortado porque estaba todo levantado.
Para acceder al paseo hay una colina por donde se baja a la playa y donde hay un mirador desde el que se ve perfectamente la mitad Oeste de la playa.

Yo ya no vivo en la zona, pero por lo que parece, salvo las obras de entonces (ya acabadas), no ha cambiado mucho:

















En aquel entonces no había farolas en el paseo, pero sí en el mirador. Era noche cerrada, parcialmente despejada y había luz de la luna, aunque no era llena.

Cuando llegamos al mirador, vemos a alguien (parecían un par de siluetas) en mitad de la playa, que por lo demás estaba desierta, con una linterna que emitía una luz muy blanca (tipo led). En principio no le damos importancia y zanjamos que serían unos pescadores. Me quedo apoyado en la barandilla mirando al mar, mientras seguimos hablando con normalidad. A los pescadores apenas los podía distinguir porque yo estaba en una zona perfectamente iluminada y no había luz natural suficiente como para ver lo que ocurría en la arena o el propio mar. Sirva como ejemplo que costaba poder ver el oleaje en detalle.

Empiezo a mirar a los pescadores fijamente porque había algo en la linterna que no encajaba. Cuando empecé a acomodar la vista a la poca luz, distinguí a un único tipo, parado en mitad de la arena, a unos 20 metros de la orilla, sin mover las piernas y moviendo el brazo con la linterna de forma repetitiva, como si estuviese haciendo señas a alguien. Seguido llamo la atención de mis amigos y les pido que miren y me digan lo que ven... Nos quedamos callados todos un rato mirando. Nos miramos alucinados y les digo "¿qué cojones es eso?". Mi mejor amigo, entonces, que siempre ha sido un poco loco, dice yo voy a bajar a verlo. Su novia y yo dijimos que igual no era buena idea y que nos quedábamos arriba. Así que bajaron, él y mi otro amigo. Pudimos ver cómo cuando bajaron al paseo y se quedaron en línea recta desde el paseo hasta el tipo a unos 50 metros, el tipo se giraba hacia ellos mientras seguía haciendo señales.

Pasaron un par de minutos y subieron comentando lo que habían visto entre ellos. Mi mejor amigo, me dijo tienes que bajar tú. Necesito que lo veas tú y lo expliques porque eso es rarísimo. Vamos abajo los cuatro y efectivamente. Vimos un "ser" antropomorfo que se ajusta muy bien a esa foto que habéis puesto antes, la primera de ellas. Se ajusta perfectamente a esa descripción. Estuve a pocos metros (30 aprox.) y sé perfectamente lo que vi, ahí no había luz y la vista la teníamos perfectamente acomodada. El tipo estuvo haciendo señas hacia nosotros constantemente. Pero entonces me percaté que no estaba solo. En la orilla había otro, sin luces, que caminaba sin parar y extraordinariamente rápido de un lado a otro en un segmento de unos 15 metros paralelo a la orilla. Nosotros de mientras comentábamos sin quitarle ojo al de la luz lo que estábamos viendo: la forma de la cabeza, el tronco ridículamente pequeño en proporción a sus muy largas extremidades y su altura (más de dos metros), la esbeltez de su figura y la aparente ropa que llevaban, muy ceñida y un tejido que no era mate.

Pues al de un rato, me percato que el acompañante de la orilla cada vez está más cerca de nosotros... Tanto, que empiezo a ver que viene derecho hacia nuestra posición en diagonal desde uno de los extremos del segmento en el que caminaba antes. Se lo hago saber a mis amigos y efectivamente... Venía. Salimos por piernas de allí y nuevamente desde el mirador vimos a los dos como si los hubiesen reseteado, haciendo lo mismo. Pudimos ver a un tercero en otro lado de la orilla ya antes de irnos.

Lástima de aquello no tener los móviles de hoy en día... Fuimos en otras dos ocasiones de noche con una cámara de vídeo de la época. De esas cojonudas de Sony con NightShot y una linterna de infrarrojos que hizo el otro amigo para aumentar la distancia de grabación de la cámara en modo nocturno. Desgraciadamente las otras veces que fuimos, nunca volvió a pasar.


----------



## Conde Duckula (1 Jun 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Hecho real año 2014 Febrero
> 
> Despues de una tremenda viciada al castlevania lord of shadows de madrugada a las 3:00 en una fria noche de febrero, me dispongo a fumar un cigarro de tabaco normal (nada de droguitas) para descansar.
> 
> ...



No me toques los cojones.
Anda, si tu eres un fijo de este antro, esto no lo ibas a contar en el hilo que aparece todos los veranos de este estilo.

No me creo que te haya pasado a ti. Te doy el beneficio de la duda, de que esto es algo que te han contado y tú lo reproduces en primera persona para simplificar.


----------



## EL FOLLACAJAS (1 Jun 2022)

A juzgar por lo que ocurrió al final del incidente, podría pensar que la cosa aquella venía donde nosotros para preguntarnos qué tal nos iba todo; pero lo cierto es que en ese momento no nos quisimos quedar para averiguarlo. Ahora mucho más mayor y con la perspectiva de los años, lo pienso y me pregunto, qué habría pasado si nos quedamos hasta el final... Me encantaría poder responder a tu pregunta.

Mi mayor pena es no haber tenido nada a mano para poder grabar o hacer alguna foto.


----------



## InKilinaTor (1 Jun 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Hecho real año 2014 Febrero
> 
> Despues de una tremenda viciada al castlevania lord of shadows de madrugada a las 3:00 en una fria noche de febrero, me dispongo a fumar un cigarro de tabaco normal (nada de droguitas) para descansar.
> 
> ...



Eso mismo me.paso a mí, pensando que era un helicóptero, pero era enorme, del tamaño de un carguero, lo vi desde la ventana a unos 200M, avisé a mis padres y también lo vieron.

No tuve efectos secundarios, se alejó en una aceleración exponencial, nunca vi algo tan rápido volar, fue increíble.


----------



## Pacozeneca Trombo Martin (1 Jun 2022)

Otra historia que tuve cuando tenía sobre los 7 años. Esta historia es simplemente casualidad, nada paranormal o inexplicable, la pongo por subir el hilo y porque tiene elementos. 

Corregidme si me equivoco pero Verónica creo que era la mujer que le dio el pañuelo a Jesucristo para secarse la sangre y luego se quedó la imagen de él en el pañuelo. 


Pues antiguamente se hacía un juego con Verónica,, que consistía en coger un libro pequeño de la biblia y se metían entre la mitad del libro unas tijeras boca abajo, sobresaliendo los dos aros de la tijera. Todo amarrado con un hilo rojo. 

Pues se me ocurrió echar una quiniela de fútbol con el juego este y acerté 13, más de 50 mil de las antiguas pesetas, era cuando no existía el pleno al 15. 

Le metía el dedo segundo de cada mano a cada asa de las tijeras y tú le preguntabas cualquier cosa y si se meneaba las tijeras era un SI, si no se movían era un NO. 

Luego estuve echando quinielas con el mismo método y nunca más acerté. No me comí ni medio colín más. 

Casualidad....


----------



## InKilinaTor (1 Jun 2022)

Ahora un caso de verdad acojonante y en mi opinión, con moraleja.

Allá por el año 1985-86 estaba muy de.moda todo esto y nosotros con 15-16 años por supuesto no íbamos a dejar pasar la oportunidad de hacer el cabrón con la ouija.

Peses a que nuestra sincera intención era ver que coño era aquello y que las hacíamos de vez en cuando los 4 colgados de siempre, aquel fin de semana iba a añadirse que venían unas amigas, con lo que la tensión se podía máscar , igual tocábamos teta.

Bajamos al local en obras de la casa un amigo y comenzamos, al principio, todo bien, "conectamos" con "alguien o algo" que decía ser un indio de América , hay que decir que una de las chavalas estaba cagada y la otra estaba muy loca, os juro que la no jugábamos con la ouija, nos lo tomábamos muy en serio, nos despedimos del indio y la loca se unió, ahí empezó el cague.

Os juro que la pieza que usábamos para señalar nos arrastraba las manos, ¿quién eres? EL DIABLO....

La loca de los cojones levanta la voz y le dice algo como "si eres el demonio dime cuándo voy a morir" la cortamos y le pedimos perdón, la tía está vuelve a preguntar lo mismo y joder, la pieza salió disparada, era de madera y se deslizó como si fuese hielo contra hielo rompiéndose contra la pared, se bajaron 2 persianas de golpe que teníamos entornados y se fueron los automáticos, nos quedamos totalmente a oscuras y en silencio.

Subimos un poco las persianas y nos pusimos de nuevo con la única intención de despedirnos, la media pieza que quedaba se empezó a mover bajo nuestros dedos P R O N T O.

Se acabó, estábamos CAGADOS simplemente nos despedimos y la dejamos en el adiós de la ouija.

La siguiente semana la chica murió atropellada por un autobús en la zona de las antenas de Santander (supongo se puede comprobar) y aunque me sigue llamando la atención, no he vuelto a hacer una ouija, no por temor, si no por negarme a hacer algo así o a investigar sin tener gente cabal a mí lado.

En mi opinión, aunque aquello fue muy muy raro, la chica se influencio tanto que o bien se suicidó o bien se despistó, pero hay que tener cuidado con estas cosas.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (1 Jun 2022)

tolomeo dijo:


> Yo grabé un vídeo de unas manchas negras suspendidas en el aire que cambiaban de forma, desaparecían, y volvían a aparecer.
> Eso entra en categoría paranormal o en ornis?



donde lo tiene? como sucedió? activó la detección de movimiento de la camara?

tengo lo mismo pero con bolas blancas de luz


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (1 Jun 2022)

*LOS QUE TENGAIS ALEXA, una OUIJA Y UN PAR DE COJONES/OVARIOS OS INVITO A HACER ESTO*


Al loro el muñeco rojo de la estanteria girandose en el 7:49 cuando alexa dice repetidamente "lo siento eso no lose ..." jojojo


----------



## AntiT0d0 (1 Jun 2022)

Hagrod dijo:


> A veces uso esta web, curiosamente hay reportes de aeronaves triangulares por la zona que mencionas en tu hilo.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1069841



Yo vi ese "avion" negro triangular en Gijon pero no me parecio tecnologia extraterrestre. Hace 25 años estaba en mi habitacion a punto de irme a dormir en la que se veia el mar desde la ventana, pues vi salir algo del mar, a una distancia de pocos kilometros, como un rayo a toda velocidad que iba del mar al cielo casi instantaneo, que me dejo la luz grabada en la retina unos segundos. Luego en el periodico hablaron sobre avistamientos en la zona.








Ovnis sobre La Providencia


Varios avistamientos de objetos volantes no identificados incitaban a hacer cábalas sobre el origen de los mismos




www.elcomercio.es


----------



## esBlackpill.com (1 Jun 2022)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Ahora un caso de verdad acojonante y en mi opinión, con moraleja.
> 
> Allá por el año 1985-86 estaba muy de.moda todo esto y nosotros con 15-16 años por supuesto no íbamos a dejar pasar la oportunidad de hacer el cabrón con la ouija.
> 
> ...



Joder es como la historia del forero en este mismo hilo del niño que le cae un puto cuadro lol

Joder siendo exceptico, si hiciera la ouija preguntaría a gente interesante que esta muerta, Miguel Ángel, Tolkien, Tesla, Picaso yo que sé jaja


----------



## AntiT0d0 (1 Jun 2022)

Y cuando era bastante niño en el año 89/90 estaba de vacaciones en Leon y por la noche nos pusimos a ver una lluvia de Leonidas o Perseidas(creo que era final del verano agosto/septiembre) pues vi pasar entre dos nubes, por encima, un triangulo enorme(ahora lo pienso y no es posible algo tan grande moviendose tan rapido). Eso fue lo que mas flipado me dejo en mi vida.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (1 Jun 2022)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Ahora un caso de verdad acojonante y en mi opinión, con moraleja.
> 
> Allá por el año 1985-86 estaba muy de.moda todo esto y nosotros con 15-16 años por supuesto no íbamos a dejar pasar la oportunidad de hacer el cabrón con la ouija.
> 
> ...



En lo que llamamos *"CASUALIDADES CRITICAS"* actúan fuerzas y entidades muy poderosas. Innumerables los casos de gente que hace magia negra y/o ouija y mueren luego en extrañísimos accidentes.







Un gran error haber sido tan irrespetuosos, sobre todo para ella.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (1 Jun 2022)

esBlackpill.com dijo:


> Joder es como la historia del forero en este mismo hilo del niño que le cae un puto cuadro lol
> 
> Joder siendo exceptico, si hiciera la ouija preguntaría a gente interesante que esta muerta, Miguel Ángel, Tolkien, Tesla, Picaso yo que sé jaja



Pueden ser impostores haciendose pasar por ellos. Debe conocer la biografia de ellos a fondo para retar al ente a contestar pregunta especifica. 

En el bajo astral no se tiene acceso a la fuente divina de conocimiento universal.


----------



## El mago en la torre (1 Jun 2022)

El 99% de criaturas que se presentan cuando alguien hace ouija, son solo espíritus atrapados en este plano. No tienen ningún poder real. No pueden hacer daño a los vivos. 

Estamos rodeados por los muertos. Estamos rodeados por ellos, constantemente y en todas direcciones. Pero, salvo que se produzcan ciertas condiciones, no pueden intervenir. Muchas veces, al igual que tú no los ves en tu vida diaria, ellos tampoco ven a los vivos.

El Diablo no va a presentarse porque sea llamado por unos quinceañeros con ganas de que sus novias se asusten y se dejen así tocar un poco más. Si todos los entes que alguna vez se han presentado como el Diablo, fuesen el Diablo, el Diablo, el Diablo estaría ahora en las Bahamas, de baja por estrés laboral.

A veces, sí contestan demonios. Demonios de verdad, buscando pescar incautos. Pero, normalmente, los demonios tienen también cosas más importantes que hacer, y buscan a sus presas de otras formas: Los demonios tampoco pueden hacerte daño ni matarte ellos mismos, pero sí pueden jugar a enloquecerte y llevarte a la adicción, la depresión y al suicidio. Y pueden manifestarse de forma mucho más clara e inequívoca que los espíritus.

Los peores son los vampiros espirituales. Son almas humanas que se quedan atrapadas, como tantas otras, pero ellos al contrario que la mayoría, disfrutan estando aquí, no quieren irse, no quieren dar el paso. Solo quieren hacer el daño a los vivos, todo el que puedan.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (1 Jun 2022)

El mago en la torre dijo:


> El 99% de criaturas que se presentan cuando alguien hace ouija, son solo espíritus atrapados en este plano. No tienen ningún poder real. No pueden hacer daño a los vivos.
> 
> Estamos rodeados por los muertos. Estamos rodeados por ellos, constantemente y en todas direcciones. Pero, salvo que se produzcan ciertas condiciones, no pueden intervenir. Muchas veces, al igual que tú no los ves en tu vida diaria, ellos tampoco ven a los vivos.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo.

Además muchas enfermedades mentales son altamente semejantes a lo que conocemos como "posesión".


----------



## PIA (1 Jun 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> En lo que llamamos *"CASUALIDADES CRITICAS"* actúan fuerzas y entidades muy poderosas. Innumerables los casos de gente que hace magia negra y/o ouija y mueren luego en extrañísimos accidentes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Totalmente. Algunos toman eso como juego y es cosa muy pero que muy seria.


----------



## n_flamel (1 Jun 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> Yo también lo he hecho y doy fe que funciona; se levanta a la gente con las manos unidas y con los dos índices pegados , se levanta a cualquiera sin esfuerzo, la persona a levantar se sienta en el suelo agarrándose a las rodillas, y entre cuatro se le levanta sin esfuerzo, uno en una axila, otro en la otra , otro debajo de una rodilla y el otro en la otra rodilla( debajo de la rodilla), entonces la persona a levantar se coloca en posición y las cuatro persona que lo van a levantar se colocan rodeándolo y uno pone una mano sobre su cabeza con la Palma hacia abajo, luego otro otra mano , así la su ocho manos una encima de la otra y cuando estén las ocho manos se quitan por orden empezando por la última mano colocada, y luego cada uno junta dos manos y los dos dedos donde dije antes y se levanta sin esfuerzo .
> Parece magia porque se levanta sin esfuerzo y si se hace sin este ritual no se puede; peeeeero tiene truco , luego lo cuento, porque tiene explicación
> 
> Si alguien sabe el truco que lo diga , sino luego lo cuento yo



contaste el truco?


----------



## EL FOLLACAJAS (1 Jun 2022)

PIA dijo:


> Totalmente. Algunos toman eso como juego y es cosa muy pero que muy seria.



Un tío mío nos dijo a mi primo y a mí cuando teníamos unos 12 años que nunca, nunca hiciésemos la güija (o como se escriba). Dijo literalmente lo mismo que tú, que es una cosa muy seria. También nos dijo que él no sabía qué era o porqué, pero que era absolutamente real que sucedían cosas.


----------



## PIA (1 Jun 2022)

EL FOLLACAJAS dijo:


> Un tío mío nos dijo a mi primo y a mí cuando teníamos unos 12 años que nunca, nunca hiciésemos la güija (o como se escriba). Dijo literalmente lo mismo que tú, que es una cosa muy seria. También nos dijo que él no sabía qué era o porqué, pero que era absolutamente real que sucedían cosas.



Conozco dos casos muy cercanos. En un caso empezaron saltar libros de librería por los aires. 
En otro, parecido al descrito arriba. Empezaron a oír golpes fuertes a la puerta. Acojonados, no abrieron. Pero en esos momentos se abrió la puerta del portal y a continuación fuertes golpes. Y silencio. Se fueron a dormir. El horror fue al día siguiente que al abrir la.puerya estaba el.portal lleno de sangre y un vecino asesinado. 
Yo misma lo hice pero de manera sería. Fue todo como la seda y las respuestas la puta verdad todo. 
Pero no pienso repetirlo.


----------



## Lord Triquinosis (1 Jun 2022)

Paranormales no se, pero el que baje 10 minutos a la guarderia, experiencias _anormales_, para dar y regalar, oigan!


----------



## EnergiaLibre (1 Jun 2022)

yo he tenido unas cuantas experiencias parasunormales, gente de mi edad casi 40 y siguen votando PPSOEZ cuando se les debería haber quitado la progrería entre los 25 -30, cuando empiezas a darte cuenta que un fantasma llamado estado te está robando lo trabajado


----------



## cepeda33 (1 Jun 2022)

Una vez la Guardia Civil me perdono una multa.

Aun me dan escalofrios cuando lo recuerdo.


----------



## Cymoril (1 Jun 2022)

cepeda33 dijo:


> Una vez la Guardia Civil me perdono una multa.
> 
> Aun me dan escalofrios cuando lo recuerdo.


----------



## InKilinaTor (1 Jun 2022)

El mago en la torre dijo:


> El 99% de criaturas que se presentan cuando alguien hace ouija, son solo espíritus atrapados en este plano. No tienen ningún poder real. No pueden hacer daño a los vivos.
> 
> Estamos rodeados por los muertos. Estamos rodeados por ellos, constantemente y en todas direcciones. Pero, salvo que se produzcan ciertas condiciones, no pueden intervenir. Muchas veces, al igual que tú no los ves en tu vida diaria, ellos tampoco ven a los vivos.
> 
> ...



La simple idea de que cuando estoy en el baño haciendome una paja , está mi abuela mirando, me hace pensar que NO estamos rodeados de muertos.

¿Una vida sin intimidad? No jodas


----------



## Hagrod (1 Jun 2022)

AntiT0d0 dijo:


> Yo vi ese "avion" negro triangular en Gijon pero no me parecio tecnologia extraterrestre. Hace 25 años estaba en mi habitacion a punto de irme a dormir en la que se veia el mar desde la ventana, pues vi salir algo del mar, a una distancia de pocos kilometros, como un rayo a toda velocidad que iba del mar al cielo casi instantaneo, que me dejo la luz grabada en la retina unos segundos. Luego en el periodico hablaron sobre avistamientos en la zona.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Las naves triangulares no tengo duda alguna que son tecnología humana. Lo de salir del mar me recuerda al ovni que se vio este 28 de mayo en el Hyundai Air and Sea show de Miami, aunque este no me parece un triangulo.


----------



## InKilinaTor (1 Jun 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> *LOS QUE TENGAIS ALEXA, una OUIJA Y UN PAR DE COJONES/OVARIOS OS INVITO A HACER ESTO*
> 
> 
> Al loro el muñeco rojo de la estanteria girandose en el 7:49 cuando alexa dice repetidamente "lo siento eso no lose ..." jojojo



Cawentismuelas, pon el +18 y abstenerse cardíacos .


----------



## Enrique Bunbury (1 Jun 2022)

Si, mi mujer se trajo un imán de los niños de Fátima para la nevera, cuando lo puso empezó a oler a huevo duro que apestaba la cocina, busqué mosqueado info y por lo visto estaba atrayendo seres de bajo astral, cogí el imán, lo tiré a tomar por culo y se acabó el problema.


----------



## pamplinero (1 Jun 2022)

Hagrod dijo:


> Las naves triangulares no tengo duda alguna que son tecnología humana. Lo de salir del mar me recuerda al ovni que se vio este 28 de mayo en el Hyundai Air and Sea show de Miami, aunque este no me parece un triangulo.




Si algun iluminati de twitter se cree que eso es un ufo, que se pase por Torrejon, que le va a dar un patatus.

Los aviones "triangulares" son de lo mas comun, de hecho, el Eurofighter es bastante "triangular".


----------



## pamplinero (1 Jun 2022)

Cymoril dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1076805


----------



## Hagrod (2 Jun 2022)

pamplinero dijo:


> Si algun iluminati de twitter se cree que eso es un ufo, que se pase por Torrejon, que le va a dar un patatus.
> 
> Los aviones "triangulares" son de lo mas comun, de hecho, el Eurofighter es bastante "triangular".



Joder triangular tipo un B2 Spirit o un TR-3B.
Lo de que es un ufo es así ya que no se sabe que es (mas bien sería un uso) Saliendo del mar a esa velocidad, imposible que sea un ave o un insecto ni un drone siquiera


----------



## Power Ranger en paro (2 Jun 2022)

Este hilo está interesante.


----------



## risto mejido (2 Jun 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> contaste el truco?



No, perdona.
Nosotros lo hacíamos mucho, y claro la gente preguntaba y probábamos a subir a alguien sin el protocolo de poner las manos encima de la cabeza del tío a levantar, evidentemente no podíamos , pero nos dimos cuenta que no podíamos porque no estábamos suficientemente sincronizados y había un desequilibrio que hacía imposible subirlo sino hacíamos eso con las manos, entonces lo probamos haciendo una cuenta atrás desde 5 en voz alta y en cero, metíamos los dedos y tirábamos para arriba y subía sin esfuerzo igual que si hubiésemos puesto las manos sobre la cabeza de la persona a levantar .

Perdona por no haberlo puesto antes, iba a contar una cosa que me paso acojonante una vez que hice algo relacionado con santeria o magia negra no se lo q he era ( y funcionó) , mañana lo cuento que me tengo que pirar de casa ya mismo ,que voy con prisa


----------



## CADAdiasoy+RICO! (2 Jun 2022)

Una vez de pequeño vi como sacaban tarjeta roja a un jugador del Barsa


----------



## PIA (2 Jun 2022)

CADAdiasoy+RICO! dijo:


> Una vez de pequeño vi como sacaban tarjeta roja a un jugador del Barsa



       
Acojonante lo tuyo


----------



## Power Ranger en paro (2 Jun 2022)

¿nadie más?


----------



## machotafea (2 Jun 2022)

Sois sunnormales.


----------



## machotafea (2 Jun 2022)

Teneis experiencias ANO rmales.


----------



## n_flamel (2 Jun 2022)

Al ignore. Taluec.


----------



## Irerod (2 Jun 2022)

Recuerdo un programa de tv en la 1 en los años 90 de entrevistas y debate a colectivos y gente normal. Ese día salían unos percebeiros hablando de lo peligroso que era su trabajo y de una señora que hablaba de no se que. El caso es que la digo a mi madre, que cambie de canal, que ese programa es repetido. Que esos pobres percebeiros habían muerto por un golpe de mar y la señora contaba algo también escabroso. Vamos que le hice spoiler de todo porque ya lo había visto. Y me dice que imposible, que es en directo. Le digo que no, que ya lo habían "echado por la tele". Pues vale.
A la semana siguiente, sale en el telediario de la 1 a las 3 de la tarde, la muerte de los tres chicos. Se habían ahogado como ya le comente la otra semana. Nos quedamos a cuadros. Yo juro y perjuro que ese programa ya lo había visto. Conocía todo. No tengo explicación a esto.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (2 Jun 2022)

Durante una epoca de mi juventud nos daba por ir a hacer la ouija, porque venia una de carton de regalo en una revista de fenomenos paranormales y nos habia picado la curiosidad.

A veces nos reuniamos tres o cuatro y probabamos a invocar a los espiritus. Incluso alguna vez nos fuimos a probar de noche al cementerio sobre una lapida y tal.

Poniamos el tipico vaso y todos con el dedo encima, y a ver que salia. Lo cierto es que nunca pasaba nada, aparte de acabar todos descojonados, sobre todo cuando uno soltaba aquello de _"si hay alguna presencia por aqui que se manifieste"_ o cualquier pregunta chorra que se nos ocurriese.

Pero uno de mis colegas, recuerdo que empezo a practicar por su cuenta, y decia que lograba que un espiritu le contestara. El tio aseguraba que lo decia en serio, y para demostrarnoslo, se ponia a contactar el solo con el vaso delante de nosotros. Obviamente no podiamos saber si nos estaba tomando el pelo o aquello iba en serio cuando movia el vaso el solo con el dedo.

Lo que siempre me dejo intrigado, fue que una vez me comento que aquel espiritu con el que supuestamente era capaz de entrar en contacto se llamaba Baphomet. Por aquel entonces, nunca habia oido antes ese nombre, hasta que lo volvi a escuchar años despues en un programa de radio sobre fenomenos paranormales.

Y aunque es posible que mi colega lo hubiese sacado de alguna enciclopedia o algo, no me lo imagino poniendose a leer libros de ocultismo, bueno, ni de ocultismo ni de ningun tipo.


----------



## tolomeo (2 Jun 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> donde lo tiene? como sucedió? activó la detección de movimiento de la camara?
> 
> tengo lo mismo pero con bolas blancas de luz


----------



## Power Ranger en paro (2 Jun 2022)

Aotearoa dijo:


>



"Un hermano estaba presente" ¿masón?

Interesante historia, en esta vida todo se paga.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (2 Jun 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> yo he tenido unas cuantas experiencias parasunormales, gente de mi edad casi 40 y siguen votando PPSOEZ cuando se les debería haber quitado la progrería entre los 25 -30, cuando empiezas a darte cuenta que un fantasma llamado estado te está robando lo trabajado



Vete a chuparles las pollas a tus amigos de Vox.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (3 Jun 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Vete a chuparles las pollas a tus amigos de Vox.



Cuidado! un parasunormal!


----------



## Paddy McAloon (3 Jun 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> Cuidado! un parasunormal!


----------



## Power Ranger en paro (5 Jun 2022)

Up


----------



## Desencantado (6 Jun 2022)

En mi caso he tenido varias experiencias digamos de difícil explicación. Voy a narrar una que me ocurrió a mí durante toda mi infancia y otra que le ocurrió a un familiar muy cercano.

En mi caso, de niño vivíamos en una casa que daba muy mal rollo, un edificio céntrico pero antiguo. Compartía habitación de aquella con mi hermano, una habitación de dos camas, con una puerta al pasillo en el lado opuesto a la mía. Durante el día todo era perfectamente normal, pero al apagar la luz de la casa en la noche, y con la escasa luz que había en el pasillo, comenzaba un desfile de siluetas de gente caminando por el pasillo de izquierda a derecha. Gente muy variopinta. Siluetas de una mujer corriendo, animales que se arrastraban, un monje altísimo que caminaba muy despacio, hombres a paso normal. Toda la noche era una romería de personas en bucle pasando. Las pocas veces que me atreví a levantarme (nunca a salir al pasillo sin encender la luz), y me acercaba a la cama de mi hermano, veía cómo la perspectiva de la gente cambiaba, es decir, iban realmente hacia el final del pasillo. Eso duró años. Mi mayor temor es que alguno entrase en la habitación, pero nunca pasó. Entre otras cosas porque desde aquella época duermo con la puerta de la habitación cerrada sea invierno o verano.

En cuanto a mi familiar, mujer, vive temporadas en una casa de pueblo, donde vivían su madre y su hermano, ya fallecidos. Sostiene que sus familiares la ayudan y la protegen cuando está, y vive tranquila en una casa enorme. El caso es que en una de sus temporadas allí perdió unos pendientes valiosos y se hartó de buscarlos en aquella casa, sin éxito.

Hasta que un día llegó a su habitación, y el armario estaba abierto de par en par. Del armario salía un cajón enorme y muy pesado que estaba medio salido del armario y apoyado en el suelo. Cuando movió el cajón, los pendientes aparecieron juntos perfectamente alineados en el suelo debajo.

Simplemente dio las gracias en voz alta a su hermano y a su madre y siguió con lo suyo.


----------



## DaniAE188 (7 Jun 2022)

Jamás he tenido nada paranormal, aunque siempre he escuchado ciertas cosas a familiares. Soy bastante escéptico.

En Oriente Medio, concretamente en la región/pueblo llamado Kawkaba, hay un afluente que sale de una roca o montaña, unos cinco metros más allá se vuelve a sumergir bajo tierra. Supuestamente según se cuenta es una salida de agua ocasionada por mano de Jesucristo.

Lo curioso viene cuando intento santiguarme con ese agua "bendita", me es imposible en 3-4 ocasiones mientras estaba en ese lugar, tuve una torpeza brutal en los dedos y manos. No sé si por el frío o que, una vez abandoné el sitio no tuve problema ninguno en hacer la señal de la cruz.


----------



## TomásPlatz (7 Jun 2022)

me dan mas miedo los vivos que los muertos


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (7 Jun 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> me dan mas miedo los vivos que los muertos



VROTALLLLL MI TOMMY


----------



## n_flamel (8 Jun 2022)

Mira este testimonio, se parece:


----------



## Wein (8 Jun 2022)

la tabla uija esa la anunciaban hasta en TV


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (8 Jun 2022)

Enrique Bunbury dijo:


> Si, mi mujer se trajo un imán de los niños de Fátima para la nevera, cuando lo puso empezó a oler a huevo duro que apestaba la cocina, busqué mosqueado info y por lo visto estaba atrayendo seres de bajo astral, cogí el imán, lo tiré a tomar por culo y se acabó el problema.



Como era esa iman? forma? que salia?


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (8 Jun 2022)

Hagrod dijo:


> Las naves triangulares no tengo duda alguna que son tecnología humana. Lo de salir del mar me recuerda al ovni que se vio este 28 de mayo en el Hyundai Air and Sea show de Miami, aunque este no me parece un triangulo.



no solo se queda paralizado el avión si no la gente que está mirando ...


----------



## Power Ranger en paro (8 Jun 2022)

UP, ¿alguna historia más?


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (8 Jun 2022)

mecaweto dijo:


> Me lo contó un amigo de una ex-novia: estaban en la cocina haciendo una tortilla de patatas. Para voltearla la lanzaron al aire y...no bajó. No se pegó al techo, ni cayó al suelo. Removieron los muebles y electrodomésticos buscando detrás y no estaba.
> 
> A mi: antes del confinamiento saqué un libro de la biblioteca. Al acabar y abrir la biblioteca me acerque y lo devolví. Lo recuerdo porque solo salí a eso ese día. Al tiempo me llegó un correo pidiendo que devolviese el libro. Contesté bastante enfadado que lo había devuelto y me pidieron disculpas por el error. Meses después me encontré una bolsa de tela regalo de alguna actividad en un armario de casa, la abrí...y estaba el libro. Es un libro sobre supervivencia.
> 
> ...



Alguién fiable me contó una vez algo similar con una lata de anchoas que se cayó cuando abrió la puerta de la nevera ... DESAPARECIÓ JUSTO ANTES DE TOCAR EL PUTO SUELO.

Ademas estuvieron buscandola por toda la cocina por si acaso y NADA. Curioso que ambos fenómenos se hayan dado en cocinas.


----------



## Fischer (8 Jun 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> no solo se queda paralizado el avión si no la gente que está mirando ...



Pero eso se ve o se intuye claramente que es un avión "normal y corriente".Los dos casos que yo comentaba antes,fueron como la imagen que adjunto:


Pero igual,tres luces en cada esquina,y rojas eran también,al menos uno de ellos;el otro de otro verano,creo que eran blancas;pero en posición totalmente vertical y sin moverse durante un par de horas creo recordar.
¿Qué sentido tiene ahí parado un tiempo?¿sacarle fotos a la vecina del edificio de al lado?
Y más que petrificado lo que me quedé es como impasible.No sé si sería porque nos pilló en período de "pandemia" o por qué,pero ni me inmutaba.Le echaba un vistazo de vez en cuando y a mis cosas.


----------



## Fígaro (8 Jun 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Alguién fiable me contó una vez algo similar con una lata de anchoas que se cayó cuando abrió la puerta de la nevera ... DESAPARECIÓ JUSTO ANTES DE TOCAR EL PUTO SUELO.
> 
> Ademas estuvieron buscandola por toda la cocina por si acaso y NADA. Curioso que ambos fenómenos se hayan dado en cocinas.



Sí, donde está el vino. Curiosisimo.


----------



## Pacozeneca Trombo Martin (8 Jun 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (8 Jun 2022)

Power Ranger en paro dijo:


> UP, ¿alguna historia más?



Había una fundación que pagaba una pasta gansa al que demostrara algo paranormal y el premio sigue desierto décadas después.


----------



## Conde Duckula (8 Jun 2022)

Power Ranger en paro dijo:


> "Un hermano estaba presente" ¿masón?
> 
> Interesante historia, en esta vida todo se paga.



Creo que se refiere a un hermano del muerto.


----------



## Conde Duckula (8 Jun 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> no solo se queda paralizado el avión si no la gente que está mirando ...



Es que paran la imagen.


----------



## Conde Duckula (8 Jun 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Había una fundación que pagaba una pasta gansa al que demostrara algo paranormal y el premio sigue desierto décadas después.



Y no lo va a cobrar nadie. Si no admiten nada como prueba.
Mira, un caso paranormal verificado por la ciencia.


----------



## n_flamel (8 Jun 2022)

Que se pongan lo que quieran pero que lo paguen ellos, porque de momento pagamos la estafa los demás.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (8 Jun 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Es que paran la imagen.



y en estos? si es un truco esta hecho de la ostia


----------



## Killuminatis (8 Jun 2022)

El video del perro tiene el pelo erizado, por lo que puede que esté paralizado por algún miedo.
Y el del hombre congelado parece un fake evidente.
Mi experiencia paranormal mas gorda sin duda ha sido el puto amor.


----------



## Bien boa (8 Jun 2022)

gdr100 dijo:


> Tras la muerte de mi padre, y durante unos días, pasaron cosas raras en la habitación donde murio.
> 
> En mi casa solo estaba yo por aquel tiempo, ya que mi madre se fue unos días como mi tía.
> 
> ...



Conozco un caso similar, pero con un trofeo de caza y un cuadro de la Virgen María. Persona atea bastante materialista. No se que puede significar.


----------



## Fígaro (8 Jun 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Y no lo va a cobrar nadie. Si no admiten nada como prueba.
> Mira, un caso paranormal verificado por la ciencia.



Pues no es muy famosa no.


----------



## Fígaro (8 Jun 2022)

Desmontando magufos










Magos contra la farsa


El Asombroso Randi fue uno de los grandes ilusionistas del siglo XX. Pero su gran hazaña consistió en desenmascarar los trucos de Uri Geller, destruyendo su aura sobrenatural A los 84 años, lidera un movimiento de prestidigitadores contra mentalistas y curanderos




elpais.com


----------



## Killuminatis (8 Jun 2022)

Que "nazis" sois las nuevas generaciones respecto a la "ciencia", se nota que es la nueva religión.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (8 Jun 2022)

Bien boa dijo:


> Conozco un caso similar, pero con un *trofeo de caza y un cuadro de la Virgen María*. Persona atea bastante materialista. No se que puede significar.



Virgen Maria = Madre Tierra, la Naturaleza, la Vida

Trofeo de caza = Aberración contranatura 

Puede que parte del alma del finado haya acabado "atrapada" en el trofeo de caza.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (8 Jun 2022)

Pos fale.


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Jun 2022)

Cada vez que te quedas dormido navegas por mundos delirantes. 

De hecho lo que realmente le pasa a los esquizofrénicos es que sueñan despiertos.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (8 Jun 2022)

Qué chulas las historias de movimientos de los seres queridos fallecidos en las casas.
Estuve durmiendo el otro día en casa de mis abuelos, donde fui tan feliz y adonde mi padre regresó hace dos meses en su último viaje como era su deseo(ya veis, llevamos las cenizas a la casa que fue de sus suegros antes de depositarlas en el cementerio)y nada de nada.
Ya me hubiera gustado notar algo. Lo único que sentía es que no podía estar más arropada que allí, aquello es un remanso de paz.


----------



## Fígaro (8 Jun 2022)

Dejad las drogas.


----------



## Conde Duckula (8 Jun 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> y en estos? si es un truco esta hecho de la ostia



Lo del perro, clarísimamente, es una actualización del sistema operativo.


----------



## Wein (8 Jun 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> no solo se queda paralizado el avión si no la gente que está mirando ...



hombre es a camara lenta lo que pasa que el ovni va muy rapido si es real. supongo que se estaria grabando el avion y aparecio de casualidad el ovni.


----------



## Conde Duckula (8 Jun 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Desmontando magufos
> 
> 
> https://elpais.com/elpais/2013/05/20/eps/1369069976_455393.htqml



La cuestión es que hay muchos vividores en este tema. Pero los que "desenmascaran" luego están tan obcecados que no son capaces de reconocer cuando algo es real.


----------



## Conde Duckula (8 Jun 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Dejad las drogas.



Eso sí que no.


----------



## Fígaro (9 Jun 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> La cuestión es que hay muchos vividores en este tema. Pero los que "desenmascaran" luego están tan obcecados que no son capaces de reconocer cuando algo es real.



Qué coño es "real"?

Por cada desmontamagufadas que vive de ello hay 300.000 magufos que viven de engañaros...


----------



## Fígaro (9 Jun 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Eso sí que no.



Eso lo explica todo. Drogaditos.


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (9 Jun 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> La anécdota de las aceiteras y las energías me ha recordado un juego que jugábamos en el instituto que seguro conocéis muchos aquí: un chico se sentaba en una silla y entre tres o cuatro intentábamos levantarle sosteniéndole solo con el dedo índice de cada uno por 4 puntos: las dos corvas y los dos sobacos. Obvio que el cuerpo del chico que iba a ser levantado ni se movía. A continuación los 3 o 4 "levantadores" poníamos las manos en la cabeza del chico a levantar, había aquí alguna especie de ritual que no recuerdo, no sé si se esperaba un tiempo se decía algo. A la orden de alguien se quitaban las manos y se le levantaba sin esfuerzo al chico con los 4 dedos índices de la forma indicada la primera vez y prácticamente sin esfuerzo.
> 
> No me preguntes porqué pero funcionaba.



Eso lo hice yo también junto a 3 personas más que levantamos a un amigo que estaba sentado en una silla poniendo cada cual las 2 manos juntas con 3 dedos cruzados y 2 extendidos, el índice y el corazón, pusimos cada uno de nosotros debajo del pliegue de las rodillas por detrás y debajo de las axilas y lo levantamos, no pesaba nada


----------



## Vana Kala (9 Jun 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Había una fundación que pagaba una pasta gansa al que demostrara algo paranormal y el premio sigue desierto décadas después.



La fundación James Randi (ilusionista gringo)

Canadiense, edito


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (9 Jun 2022)

Vana Kala dijo:


> La fundación James Randi (ilusionista gringo)
> 
> Canadiense, edito



Qué listo el fulano!. A ver cómo pruebas que te ha hablado un muerto que tú no sabías que lo estaba, por ejemplo.
Pues si no es paranormal, que se dedique a investigar el pdoerío de la mente que puede saber que uno ha muerto sin que te lo hayan comunicado aún.


----------



## Vana Kala (9 Jun 2022)

Sr. Chinarro dijo:


> Qué listo el fulano!. A ver cómo pruebas que te ha hablado un muerto que tú no sabías que lo estaba, por ejemplo.
> Pues si no es paranormal, que se dedique a investigar el pdoerío de la mente que puede saber que uno ha muerto sin que te lo hayan comunicado aún.



Tenía un programa dedicado a desenmascarar estas cosas. Está en internet. Las bases para demostrar algo están claras, más allá de lo que cada uno pueda pensar o creer. 

Supongo que demostrar que te habla un muerto no es tarea fácil y que además implica -o da por demostradas- varias cosas (los muertos tienen consciencia y además pueden comunicarse con los vivos) Pero claro, la categoría probatoria del testimonio por sí solo se queda algo corta. No cree? 

Un saludo


----------



## Fígaro (9 Jun 2022)

Vana Kala dijo:


> Tenía un programa dedicado a desenmascarar estas cosas. Está en internet. Las bases para demostrar algo están claras, más allá de lo que cada uno pueda pensar o creer.
> 
> Supongo que demostrar que te habla un muerto no es tarea fácil y que además implica -o da por demostradas- varias cosas (los muertos tienen consciencia y además pueden comunicarse con los vivos) Pero claro, la categoría probatoria del testimonio por sí solo se queda algo corta. No cree?
> 
> Un saludo



No solo debunkea rollos de espíritus, también resto de magufadas...


----------



## Fígaro (9 Jun 2022)

La temática me interesa, leo para ver si alguien de una p vez cuenta algo verídico...pero nunca llega el día.

Me parecería interesante saber que suceden cosas paranormales.

Pero hasta ahora sólo me he encontrado sugestión, superchería y gente drogada por el camino.


----------



## Vana Kala (9 Jun 2022)

Hay un salto lógico enorme entre aceptar que no podemos dar explicación a determinadas cosas, bien por un fallo en nuestra percepción o nuestro discernimiento, bien porque no dispongamos de herramientas o de conocimientos, y dar una explicación o justificación al fenómeno estableciendo una causalidad irreal o indemostrable. Y he vivido alguno de estos fenómenos, ojo. 

Ejemplo: he oído una voz que decía...

1-Posible alucinación -recreación- auditiva, patología asociada -esquizofrenia-, sonido real cuyo origen no podemos detectar, etc

2-Los muertos me hablan, telepatía, etc.


----------



## Wein (9 Jun 2022)

por delante del caza sale una cosa que va muy rapido, en caso que fuera real igual no se veria.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (9 Jun 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> no solo se queda paralizado el avión si no la gente que está mirando ...



Eso es porque está filmado a cámara lenta.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (9 Jun 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> La temática me interesa, leo para ver si alguien de una p vez cuenta algo verídico...pero nunca llega el día.
> 
> Me parecería interesante saber que suceden cosas paranormales.
> 
> Pero hasta ahora sólo me he encontrado sugestión, superchería y gente drogada por el camino.



Le aseguro que es veridico que estamos siendo visitados por "extraterrestres" los cuales experimentan con nosotros.

Cuanto antes lo acepte , mejor.


----------



## SineOsc (9 Jun 2022)

Vana Kala dijo:


> Tenía un programa dedicado a desenmascarar estas cosas. Está en internet. Las bases para demostrar algo están claras, más allá de lo que cada uno pueda pensar o creer.
> 
> Supongo que demostrar que te habla un muerto no es tarea fácil y que además implica -o da por demostradas- varias cosas (los muertos tienen consciencia y además pueden comunicarse con los vivos) Pero claro, la categoría probatoria del testimonio por sí solo se queda algo corta. No cree?
> 
> Un saludo



Tengo una tia que lo consiguió demostrar, esquizofrenia paranoide de las gordas.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (9 Jun 2022)

SineOsc dijo:


> Tengo una tia que lo consiguió demostrar, esquizofrenia paranoide de las gordas.



le doy el nutri, pero solo por los loles


----------



## el tio orquestas (9 Jun 2022)

Mi experiencia paranormal fue que el otro día me encontré a un tipo que no solamente dio bien la vuelta a la rotonda y salió como tocaba de ella, sino que además señalizó correctamente su movimiento. Me puse hasta nervioso.


----------



## SeñoritoRafi (9 Jun 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Alguién fiable me contó una vez algo similar con una lata de anchoas que se cayó cuando abrió la puerta de la nevera ... DESAPARECIÓ JUSTO ANTES DE TOCAR EL PUTO SUELO.
> 
> Ademas estuvieron buscandola por toda la cocina por si acaso y NADA. Curioso que ambos fenómenos se hayan dado en cocinas.



Un primo mío metió un CD en el lector de la torre del ordenador (años 2000) esperando a que empezara la reproducción, no pasaba nada, le dio al botón para sacarlo y ya no estaba el CD.

Yo estaba delante, se quedó loquísimo y me dijo "lo has visto!? si lo acabo de meter, dónde coño está?" con la caja del CD vacía encima de la mesa ahí se quedó para siempre. Hasta pensamos que el láser lo había desintegrado 

Nunca apareció el puto CD, se mudó de piso y ni en la mudanza apareció por ninguna parte.


----------



## lowfour (9 Jun 2022)

No os lo vais a creer pero una vez una tía me chupó la polla y no me pidió dinero. Todavía me entran escalofríos de recordarlo.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (9 Jun 2022)

SeñoritoRafi dijo:


> Un primo mío metió un CD en el lector de la torre del ordenador (años 2000) esperando a que empezara la reproducción, no pasaba nada, le dio al botón para sacarlo y ya no estaba el CD.
> 
> Yo estaba delante, se quedó loquísimo y me dijo "lo has visto!? si lo acabo de meter, dónde coño está?" con la caja del CD vacía encima de la mesa ahí se quedó para siempre. Hasta pensamos que el láser lo había desintegrado
> 
> Nunca apareció el puto CD, se mudó de piso y ni en la mudanza apareció por ninguna parte.



Es eso real?

Nuestro desarrollo tecnológico y conciencia llevan a la Matrix al puto limite, el código se ejecuta de forma muy compleja, causando "glitches o fallos" como si de un gran videojuego simulado se tratase.

Desde el punto de vista de la física cuántica, que desaparezca el CD como usted expone no es imposible pero si inmensamente improbable.









Teleportación cuántica. No es ciencia ficción


La teleportación cuántica es un medio de comunicación a distancia sin precedentes en la historia del conocimiento y la tecnología. Existe gracias a los avances en nuestra comprensión de la física cuántica, la teoría física más exacta que se conoce a día de hoy para describir el Universo. La...




www.heraldo.es













Entrelazamiento cuántico, algo más que una “espeluznante acción a distancia”


Es la estrella de las nuevas tecnologías cuánticas: el entrelazamiento es un fenómeno que permite relacionar la información que contienen dos objetos distantes.




www.larazon.es




_Este tipo de conocimiento, de “dado que yo he observado esto, se tendrá que observar esta otra cosa” se llama correlación, y es el lenguaje que se utiliza con el entrelazamiento en las últimas décadas. Hay un debate totalmente diferente, que gira en torno a qué es el estado cuántico: _*los estados cuánticos ¿son la realidad? Si lo son, entonces cuando se pierde la coherencia y las superposiciones desaparecen ¿parte de la realidad está desapareciendo?*_ Es un debate muy interesante, pero a día de hoy es sobre todo filosófico y tiene pocas consecuencias físicas. Independientemente de lo que piensen sobre la coherencia y la naturaleza de los estados cuánticos, todos los físicos están de acuerdo en que las correlaciones están ahí. Son la parte sólida, observable, del entrelazamiento._​


----------



## SeñoritoRafi (9 Jun 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Es eso real?
> 
> Mi teoría es que nuestro desarrollo tecnológico lleva a la Matrix al puto limite, causando "glitches o fallos" como si de un gran videojuego simulado se tratase.
> 
> Desde el punto de vista de la física cuántica, que desaparezca el CD como usted expone no es imposibles pero si inmensamente improbable.



No tengo ni idea, fue algo muy absurdo. Pero fue tal cual y estábamos de testigos, además el CD jamás apareció. Yo llegué a desatornillar la carcasa de la torre, buscando explicaciones lógicas podía haberse "caído" dentro o yo qué sé. NADA. Si hubiera sido el láser habría echado humo digo yo.


----------



## risto mejido (9 Jun 2022)

voy a contar una historia que no tiene nada que ver con algo paranormal, o si..... , no se como catalogarlo porque es que ni yo creo en esas cosas ,ni se como acabe haciendolo, pero lo hice, por miedo o por no se que pero lo hice, al turron....

año 2000 y muy poco , trabajaba en una empresa muy muy muy importante, con un curro parecido al que realiza homer simpson, en algo parecido a procesos de calidad, con un panel muy parecido al que tiene homer simpson en la central, curraba a tres turnos, 365 dias al año(sala limpia 10.000) deàrtamento de calidad, me tocaba los cojones a dos manos, el mejor trabajo de mi vida, que si carreras con las sillas con ruedas por los pasillos, que si concursos de comida en el comedor, que si un dia alguien llegaba borracho le tapabamos ante los jefes, trabajar no trabajariamos ni 30 minutos al dia, el resto a tocarnos las bolas, aprender a usar microscopios que habia por alli, o unos espectografos con rayos x para ver capas de metales depositados por alco voltaico, etc,etc,etc

pues estabamos fijos y habia una plantilla nueva de unas 6 charos hijas de puta que como veian que nos tocabamos la polla iban con el cuento a los jefes, para asi ellas ganar puntos y llegado el caso las hiciesen indefinidas y poder hacer lo que nosotros, tocarse los huevos (coño en este caso), al principio nos daba igual la verdad, nosotros a lo nuestro y ellas a currar que para eso las pagaban, pero el ambiente se empezaba a poner peor, aprendieron a dividir al grupo para meter cuña, muchas malas miradas y nosotros desuniendonos como gilipollas , ellas piña total y llegaron a ir a hablar con direccion de rrhh a contarles que nos lo pasabamos bien en el trabajo, desde arriba vinieron a repartir ostias, pero con cuidado pues nuestro trabajo no lo enseñabamos a nadie y despedirnos era parar la produccion gracias a nuestra no calaboracion con las hijas de puta.
llegarona pillar a uno en un renuncio personal y lo machacaron, el tio dejo de venir por depresion y las hijas de puta a por mas, cuando venia algun ingeniero a pedir cosas, ya iban directamente a ellas, aunque luego ellas no supiesen meter la receta a la maquina

pues un dia voy por las calles de un pueblo del sur de madrid ( Pinto) y veo una tienda que pone "amarres de amor" "hechizos" "curo mal de ojo" "santeria" , total que no se porque pero pase adentro de la tienda, habia una mujer española muy educada a la que comente que tenia problemas en el trabajo que si ella lo podia arreglar y me dijo que me tenia que echar las cartas ( 30 aurelios), accedo y me cuenta un monton de cosas tanto de mi vida como del trabajo (acerto todo) y me dijo que si, que habia un grupo muy malo que tenia que romper porque mi trabajo corria peligro, yo en el ardor guerrero la digo que ok, y me dice la tia que me va a salir por 120 euros, yo la dije que si porque ya me daba miedo decirla que no por si me hacia algo malo a mi.
Aparte me hizo comprar velas negras con otras velas mas pequeñas a los lados, unas imagentes y unos liquidos que tenia que añadir a un cubo de agua y fregar con el toda la casa, asi que me vi yo por la noche recitando unas oraciones que me dio escritas ellas a un dios que se llamaba chango creo y mientras rezaba eso fregaba el suelo de dentro hacia la puerta de la calle, me sentia un gilipollas porue me habia gastado los 30 euros de las cartas, mas los 120 euros del hechizo mas las cosas que tuve que comprar, una pasta ,me sentia como un gilipollas y pense que era el mayor timo de la historia, pues hizo eso durante 5 noches seguidas y ella me dijo que eso funcionaba que no me preocupase, yo pensando que habia sido estafado y que mejor no lo comentase a nadie porque me habian timado, ni en el trabajo lo conte porque las risas hubiesen sido de escandalo.

pues yo lo hice pero sin nada de fe, ya que me habia costado una pasta, lo haria pero sabia que no iba a pasar nada y ahi estaba yo como un gilipollas fregando el suelo de mi casa todos los dias, recitando oraciones al dios chango y desenado el mal a esas hdp, sintiendome como un gilipollas estafado, engañado y todo lo peor, pues llega al sexto dia en el curro y me la veo que viene la mas hija de puta con la cara desencajada la muy puta llorando diciendo que la van a despedir y yo claro, cara de pena y la digo que porque si hace muy bien su trabajo (judas a tope) y me dice que la orden de despedir plantilla viene de londres y que no solo a ella sino a fulanita, menganita, la otro y la otra , habian tomado la decision de despedir a todo el grupo de hijas de puta¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ no podia ni estar de pie, me sente en mi silla y llame a mi parienta para contarla la historia y ella se quedo todo loca, yo estaba temblando lo juro, las hijas de puta se creian que estaba jodido porque las queria y no queria que las despidiesen 

era imposible que despidiesen a todo el grupo de hijas de puta porque habia ademas alguna familia directa de jefazos gordos gordos, pero claro la orden venia de londres, no se podia hacer nada de nada.

me pase por esa tienda despues de todo esto y la conte a la mujer lo que me habia pasado y se rio y me dijo que no se impresionaba , porque la habian contado cada resultado.... , y me dijo la mujer que porque lo habia echo sin ganas ni creer en ello , que si lo llego a hacer creyendo que se podia el resultado hubiese sido desastroso para ellas, pero me dijo que no me sintiese culpable porque nunca las pasaria mas de lo que ellas querian para mi

no se si es paranormal, sin creer en ello puedo decir que en mi caso esa vez eso que fuese lo que hice funciono


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (9 Jun 2022)

Flipo con los que habéis visto objetos desaparecer sin más explicación.
Me ha pasado de ver siluetas de animales cruzando la habitación o el pasillo, las más habituales de gatos, ir a mirar y no haber nada de nada.
Morir un familiar y ver una silueta blanca, como si fuera una especie de humo o bruma cruzando la pared.
Si hay gente que ha registrado llamadas en contestadores automáticos con voces de familiares fallecidos, aunque alguna vez he leido que los muertos cuando dejan mensajes estos son cortos o más bien tirando a crípticos. Al poco de morir mi abuela soñé con ella y simplemente me dijo que "no tuviera miedo, que me iría bien en la vida". 
Un conocido recibió una llamada desde el teléfono de un amigo suyo que se había suicidado pocos meses antes, se acojonó y por supuesto no se atrevió a contestar.


----------



## Fígaro (9 Jun 2022)

Tarados y drogotas.


----------



## ueee3 (9 Jun 2022)

SeñoritoRafi dijo:


> Un primo mío metió un CD en el lector de la torre del ordenador (años 2000) esperando a que empezara la reproducción, no pasaba nada, le dio al botón para sacarlo y ya no estaba el CD.
> 
> Yo estaba delante, se quedó loquísimo y me dijo "lo has visto!? si lo acabo de meter, dónde coño está?" con la caja del CD vacía encima de la mesa ahí se quedó para siempre. Hasta pensamos que el láser lo había desintegrado
> 
> Nunca apareció el puto CD, se mudó de piso y ni en la mudanza apareció por ninguna parte.



Primero: ¿tú viste que lo metiera? A ver si no lo metió en ningún momento. Segundo: ¿abristeis la caja? Pinta a que se cayó a algún lugar dentro de la caja del ordenador.


----------



## ueee3 (9 Jun 2022)

SeñoritoRafi dijo:


> No tengo ni idea, fue algo muy absurdo. Pero fue tal cual y estábamos de testigos, además el CD jamás apareció. Yo llegué a desatornillar la carcasa de la torre, buscando explicaciones lógicas podía haberse "caído" dentro o yo qué sé. NADA. Si hubiera sido el láser habría echado humo digo yo.



Jajajaja no digas tonterías, hombre, el láser jamás se habría cargado el CD (al menos sin dejar rastro).

Pues me inclino a pensar que tu primo no lo metió, y ya está.

Alguna vez tienes un objeto en la mano, te distraen, lo dejas no sabes dónde y nunca más lo encuentras (o tardas mucho). Tal vez fue una de ésas veces...

Porque si no es eso tu caso es un expediente X como la copa de un pino.


----------



## ueee3 (9 Jun 2022)

LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS dijo:


> Flipo con los que habéis visto objetos desaparecer sin más explicación.
> Me ha pasado de ver siluetas de animales cruzando la habitación o el pasillo, las más habituales de gatos, ir a mirar y no haber nada de nada.
> Morir un familiar y ver una silueta blanca, como si fuera una especie de humo o bruma cruzando la pared.
> Si hay gente que ha registrado llamadas en contestadores automáticos con voces de familiares fallecidos, aunque alguna vez he leido que los muertos cuando dejan mensajes estos son cortos o más bien tirando a crípticos. Al poco de morir mi abuela soñé con ella y simplemente me dijo que "no tuviera miedo, que me iría bien en la vida".
> Un conocido recibió una llamada desde el teléfono de un amigo suyo que se había suicidado pocos meses antes, se acojonó y por supuesto no se atrevió a contestar.



Lo de objetos ya he contado que a mí me ha pasado, pero en mi caso guardo un resquicio a una explicación lógica. 

Éramos 5 o 6 personas y por tanto testigos, alguien lanza a otro alguien un objeto pequeño de un juego de mesa... y nadie lo oyó caer y dejamos de verlo. Lo buscamos todos y no lo encontramos. ¿Sobrenatural? Parece. Pero, ¿y si se metió en algún lugar que no vimos? Ancho era el comedor.

El caso se que tiempo después apareció en la casa.

Si fue un fallo en Matrix, tal vez vino provocado por la impredecibilidad de que uno se lo lanzara de repente a otro. Y si esto es así, podría repetirse el experimento, ¿no? ¿Tenéis huevos los que estáis leyendo esto a lanzar un objeto de la habitación a algún lugar, mientras lo pierdes de vista por un instante, y a buscarlo después? AHORA, SIN PENSARLO, ¡YA! ¿O tenéis miedo de no encontrarlo y enfrentaros a un expediente X?


----------



## Power Ranger en paro (9 Jun 2022)

SeñoritoRafi dijo:


> Un primo mío metió un CD en el lector de la torre del ordenador (años 2000) esperando a que empezara la reproducción, no pasaba nada, le dio al botón para sacarlo y ya no estaba el CD.
> 
> Yo estaba delante, se quedó loquísimo y me dijo "lo has visto!? si lo acabo de meter, dónde coño está?" con la caja del CD vacía encima de la mesa ahí se quedó para siempre. Hasta pensamos que el láser lo había desintegrado
> 
> Nunca apareció el puto CD, se mudó de piso y ni en la mudanza apareció por ninguna parte.



Eso es un glitch en la matrix no una experiencia paranormal.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (9 Jun 2022)

LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS dijo:


> Flipo con los que habéis visto objetos desaparecer sin más explicación.
> Me ha pasado de ver siluetas de animales cruzando la habitación o el pasillo, las más habituales de gatos, ir a mirar y no haber nada de nada.
> Morir un familiar y ver una silueta blanca, como si fuera una especie de humo o bruma cruzando la pared.
> *Si hay gente que ha registrado llamadas en contestadores automáticos con voces de familiares fallecidos*, aunque alguna vez he leido que los muertos cuando dejan mensajes estos son cortos o más bien tirando a crípticos. Al poco de morir mi abuela soñé con ella y simplemente me dijo que "no tuviera miedo, que me iría bien en la vida".
> Un conocido recibió una llamada desde el teléfono de un amigo suyo que se había suicidado pocos meses antes, se acojonó y por supuesto no se atrevió a contestar.



Tienes un testimonio impresionante y muy bello en el programa "El Centinela del Misterio" de Carlos Bustos en IVoox. que emitió hace un mes y medio aproximadamente. El testigo dio su nombre y apellido y el mensaje lo dejó su abuelo, pero..................no quiero hacer spoiler.


----------



## Bien boa (9 Jun 2022)

Voy a contar una historia que me ocurrió hace unos 8 años de la forma más resumida que pueda. Mi madre falleció y mis 3 hermanas y yo heredamos un piso en Madrid. Como yo estaba tieso en aquella época , necesitaba el dinero y los gastos de comunidad rondaban los 500 € al mes, propuse la venta sin miramientos y dos de ellas no querían vender y preferían alquilar y esperar a que subieran. Hasta dos de ellas consultaron con un abogado la posibilidad de dejarme sin mi parte de piso si no abonaba voluntariamente los gastos de comunidad, que nunca dejaron de pagarse pues había un remanente líquido. Tras 8 meses de movidas y malos rollos, *mi mujer en su teléfono* , recibió un SMS de la directora de la sucursal donde una de mis hermanas que no quería vender era cliente que rezaba algo así como _" estamos estudiando la operación de la hipoteca para el piso de tu madre"._

La entidad era el Santander y yo no tenía ni idea de la sucursal donde era cliente mi hermana, aunque era por la zona de Juan Bravo. Mi mujer y yo teníamos una cuenta en el Santander pero en un pueblo de Avila. 

Se lo comenté , le mostré el sms y le dije que si me estaban intentando hacer el lío para quedarse el piso baratito y se quedó pálida. A los 3 meses se vendío el piso en un precio razonable.


----------



## ueee3 (9 Jun 2022)

Bien boa dijo:


> Voy a contar una historia que me ocurrió hace unos 8 años de la forma más resumida que pueda. Mi madre falleció y mis 3 hermanas y yo heredamos un piso en Madrid. Como yo estaba tieso en aquella época , necesitaba el dinero y los gastos de comunidad rondaban los 500 € al mes, propuse la venta sin miramientos y dos de ellas no querían vender y preferían alquilar y esperar a que subieran. Hasta dos de ellas consultaron con un abogado la posibilidad de dejarme sin mi parte de piso si no abonaba voluntariamente los gastos de comunidad, que nunca dejaron de pagarse pues había un remanente líquido. Tras 8 meses de movidas y malos rollos, *mi mujer en su teléfono* , recibió un SMS de la directora de la sucursal donde una de mis hermanas que no quería vender era cliente que rezaba algo así como _" estamos estudiando la operación de la hipoteca para el piso de tu madre"._
> 
> La entidad era el Santander y yo no tenía ni idea de la sucursal donde era cliente mi hermana, aunque era por la zona de Juan Bravo. Mi mujer y yo teníamos una cuenta en el Santander pero en un pueblo de Avila.
> 
> Se lo comenté , le mostré el sms y le dije que si me estaban intentando hacer el lío para quedarse el piso baratito y se quedó pálida. A los 3 meses se vendío el piso en un precio razonable.



No acabo de enterarme... ¿dónde está lo paranormal? Entiendo que alguien del Santander os envió el sms por algún tipo de error?


----------



## Bien boa (9 Jun 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> No acabo de enterarme... ¿dónde está lo paranormal? Entiendo que alguien del Santander os envió el sms por algún tipo de error?



Pero dime como la directora de la sucursal de mi hermana envía un sms al móvil de mi mujer si no éramos sus clientes y no nos conocía de nada y e iba destinado a mi hermana que en secreto estaba buscando financiación . Un error un poco raro, no?


----------



## gugueta (9 Jun 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> voy a contar una historia que no tiene nada que ver con algo paranormal, o si..... , no se como catalogarlo porque es que ni yo creo en esas cosas ,ni se como acabe haciendolo, pero lo hice, por miedo o por no se que pero lo hice, al turron....
> 
> año 2000 y muy poco , trabajaba en una empresa muy muy muy importante, con un curro parecido al que realiza homer simpson, en algo parecido a procesos de calidad, con un panel muy parecido al que tiene homer simpson en la central, curraba a tres turnos, 365 dias al año(sala limpia 10.000) deàrtamento de calidad, me tocaba los cojones a dos manos, el mejor trabajo de mi vida, que si carreras con las sillas con ruedas por los pasillos, que si concursos de comida en el comedor, que si un dia alguien llegaba borracho le tapabamos ante los jefes, trabajar no trabajariamos ni 30 minutos al dia, el resto a tocarnos las bolas, aprender a usar microscopios que habia por alli, o unos espectografos con rayos x para ver capas de metales depositados por alco voltaico, etc,etc,etc
> 
> ...



Ufff...eso da miedo.


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (9 Jun 2022)

Esto me acaba de pasar hace un rato, igual es sugestión por leer este hilo, a saber.
Tenía un objeto mal colocado en una de las mesas de la habitación y mientras estaba foreando, mirando cosas en el ordenador se ha caído al suelo y he pasado de tocarlo. Me he girado hace un rato y ya no estaba en el suelo, si no otra vez sobre la mesa.


----------



## De Copas (9 Jun 2022)

LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS dijo:


> Un conocido recibió una llamada desde el teléfono de un amigo suyo que se había suicidado pocos meses antes, se acojonó y por supuesto no se atrevió a contestar.



Es mi gran 'tara' con estos temas. Y años después, no sé por qué no reaccioné de otra manera.

A los pocos días de fallecer mi padre, yendo por la calle, me entra una llamada (perdida) desde su móvil. Flipé, porque al llegar a casa pregunté a mi madre y dice que no había tocado su teléfono, que seguía apagado, y ya no lo di más importancia. De hecho, es como si ahora mismo no me creyera que pasó.


----------



## Power Ranger en paro (9 Jun 2022)

LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS dijo:


> Esto me acaba de pasar hace un rato, igual es sugestión por leer este hilo, a saber.
> Tenía un objeto mal colocado en una de las mesas de la habitación y mientras estaba foreando, mirando cosas en el ordenador se ha caído al suelo y he pasado de tocarlo. Me he girado hace un rato y ya no estaba en el suelo, si no otra vez sobre la mesa.



Fallo en la Matrix.


----------



## DDT (10 Jun 2022)

También hace muchos años tuve un "aviso" de un ataque cardíaco de mi padre. Yo iba andando y vi venir a mi padre de lejos como a unos 100 metros, pero a medida que se acercaba no era el era otro hombre, seguía andando y otra vez veía a mi padre a lo lejos pero al irse acercando no era mi padre y luego una tercera vez lo mismo. Llamé inmediatamente a mi padre con el móvil, pero estaba bien. Eso fue un jueves. El viernes le volví a llamar ly todo bien. El sábado fui a casa de mis padres. Mientras hacia la paella hablaba con mi padre que estaba sentado en una silla. De repente dejó de hablar y se "desinflo", se quedó flacido, como si fuese un muñequito michelín al que le hubiesen pinchado y se le hubiese salido todo el aire. No respondía. Los ojos se le volvían para atras, veía que se me iba. Trate de detenerlo, lo baje al suelo, le subí las piernas., nada no reaccionaba. Avise a mi marido que llamó al 061,le dijeron que lo pusiésemos de lado en el suelo sobre el lado del corazón. La ambulancia llegó en un cuarto de hora. Le estaba dando un ataque al corazón tenía taquicardia. Lo llevamos al hospital. En el hospital ya estaba algo mejor, le hicieron un electro que confirmó el ataque cardiaco. Después controles, le pusieron un Holter, pero todo bien. Nunca más le volvio a pasar. Todo súper raro no, lo siguiente. Si le llega a pillar solo se muere.


----------



## Fígaro (10 Jun 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> voy a contar una historia que no tiene nada que ver con algo paranormal, o si..... , no se como catalogarlo porque es que ni yo creo en esas cosas ,ni se como acabe haciendolo, pero lo hice, por miedo o por no se que pero lo hice, al turron....
> 
> año 2000 y muy poco , trabajaba en una empresa muy muy muy importante, con un curro parecido al que realiza homer simpson, en algo parecido a procesos de calidad, con un panel muy parecido al que tiene homer simpson en la central, curraba a tres turnos, 365 dias al año(sala limpia 10.000) deàrtamento de calidad, me tocaba los cojones a dos manos, el mejor trabajo de mi vida, que si carreras con las sillas con ruedas por los pasillos, que si concursos de comida en el comedor, que si un dia alguien llegaba borracho le tapabamos ante los jefes, trabajar no trabajariamos ni 30 minutos al dia, el resto a tocarnos las bolas, aprender a usar microscopios que habia por alli, o unos espectografos con rayos x para ver capas de metales depositados por alco voltaico, etc,etc,etc
> 
> ...



Todos estos hechiceros tan capaces, y luego son más pobres que las ratas y están llenos de problemas.
Cuando vea un tarotista llevarse el Euromillones me lo creeré.


----------



## Volkova (10 Jun 2022)

Se está repitiendo todo


----------



## MAUSER (10 Jun 2022)

Yo vi a la chica de la curva... Y lo paranormal fue que era en una recta.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (10 Jun 2022)

No sé si son paranormales o si son nuestras mentes poderosas, pero qué historias más bonitas algunas, verdad?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (10 Jun 2022)

Power Ranger en paro dijo:


> Fallo en la Matrix.



O alucinación debida a una intoxicación leve por monóxido de carbono.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (10 Jun 2022)

Bueno, ahora que contais lo de fallos en Matrix(películas que tengo pendientes de ver) y que no entiendo muy bien qué es, os voy a contar algo a ver si se me entiende:

Al llegar a mi centro de trabajo, me doy cuenta de que he perdido un pendiente. Miro en la entrada , miro dentro, hago el camino a casa andando(menos de 1 km) y nada, no lo veo.
Con el otro, y puesto que ya no sirve para nada, al cabo de unos días decido tirarlo y lo tiro a la basura. Al menos yo lo visualicé así.
Pasados quince días aparece intacto en la entrada del centro de trabajo el pendiente perdidoy me digo: " Es increíble, pero vaya faena, habiendo tirado el otro a la basura".

Llego a casa, rebusco entre la bisutería y aparece "el tirado a la basura".
Conclusión: que vuelvo a lucir ambos pendientes.


----------



## Power Ranger en paro (10 Jun 2022)

Sr. Chinarro dijo:


> Bueno, ahora que contais lo de fallos en Matrix(películas que tengo pendientes de ver) y que no entiendo muy bien qué es, os voy a contar algo a ver si se me entiende:



Pues la teoría dice que vivimos una simulación, como un videojuego, y a veces hay glitches, fallos. En plan, gente que queda en bucle, gente o animales que se paran de golpe, cosas que desaparecen y luego aparecen, etc.

Hilos al respecto:





__





Pregunta: - ¿Habéis notado glitches en la Matrix o NPCs en bucle alguna vez?


Up




www.burbuja.info










Documental "A Glitch in the Matrix" (2021)


Visto el docu A Glitch in the Matrix me da la sensación de que dejan como esquizofrénicos a los que se cuestionan la realidad, serán imaginaciones mías, dicho esto dejo link de wikipedia un concepto que desconocía y que sale en dicho docu. Defensa Matrix - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre A...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Power Ranger en paro (10 Jun 2022)

Sr. Chinarro dijo:


> Al llegar a mi centro de trabajo, me doy cuenta de que he perdido un pendiente. Miro en la entrada , miro dentro, hago el camino a casa andando(menos de 1 km) y nada, no lo veo.
> Con el otro, y puesto que ya no sirve para nada, al cabo de unos días decido tirarlo y lo tiro a la basura. Al menos yo lo visualicé así.
> Pasados quince días aparece intacto en la entrada del centro de trabajo el pendiente perdidoy me digo: " Es increíble, pero vaya faena, habiendo tirado el otro a la basura".
> 
> ...



Efectivamente: glitches, el mundo es una simulación.


----------



## risto mejido (10 Jun 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Todos estos hechiceros tan capaces, y luego son más pobres que las ratas y están llenos de problemas.
> Cuando vea un tarotista llevarse el Euromillones me lo creeré.



Si yo tampoco creo en esas cosas, no sé ni cómo accedí a ello, pero repito que cuando vi los resultados me quedé asustado, pensé que había sido víctima de una estafa y joder, menos mal que cuando fui a la mujer a contarla el resultado me dijo que porque lo hice sin fe, que si no el resultado hubiera sido devastador para esas personas , no se que las hubiese podido pasar.
No pretendo hacer apología de nada, pero en mi caso esto funcionó muy bien esa vez, eso si no lo vuelvo a hacer


----------



## n_flamel (10 Jun 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> Si yo tampoco creo en esas cosas, no sé ni cómo accedí a ello, pero repito que cuando vi los resultados me quedé asustado, pensé que había sido víctima de una estafa y joder, menos mal que cuando fui a la mujer a contarla el resultado me dijo que porque lo hice sin fe, que si no el resultado hubiera sido devastador para esas personas , no se que las hubiese podido pasar.
> No pretendo hacer apología de nada, pero en mi caso esto funcionó muy bien esa vez, eso si no lo vuelvo a hacer



Lo comenté en otro hilo hace tiempo, tengo varios testimonios muy directos por trabajo de gente que ha usado la magia, sobre todo santería en Caribe pero también alguno conozco en África. En general la magia/brujería se basa en pactos con entidades. es muy peligrosa también para el que establece el pacto, o sea el cliente. Por varios motivos, uno que siempre cuesta algo: lo vas a pagar sí o sí; otro que la cosa se va de madre con relativa facilidad. Es una suerte enorme que en tu caso el pacto se redujese a "dinero" con el intermediario. Puedes sentirte afortunado. Si alguien está tan chiflado de recurrir a esto es mucho más seguro pagar ese dinero o más (tiene que costar un sacrificio de lagún modo por tu parte) a la santera que poner velas y hacer invocaciones en tu casa, eso ya es def con uno.


----------



## duf28 (11 Jun 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> Tendría yo unos 9 o 10 años, calculado por la casa que vivía yo por entonces, en la habitación teníamos una litera y otra cama en un costado de una pared, perpendicular a la litera.
> 
> Por aquel entonces compartía habitación con un hermano mío, esa noche durmió en la litera en la cama de arriba, a mí no me gustaba dormir en la cama de abajo de la litera, siempre tenía la sensación de que se me iba a caer la cama de arriba encima, y me daba impresión de claustrofobia, así que dormí en la otra cama, teniendo la litera a mi lado izquierdo, desde donde podía ver perfectamente a mi hermano.
> 
> ...



Conforme lo leo, se me ponen los pelos de punta... 

Y es que creo, que en el fondo, "alguien" me dice que lo que has escrito, y lo que he leído, es verdad...

Es como si mi intuición, se disparara, una señal, de que lo que leo... Me tiene que resonar. De que me fije.

Os pasa a más gente?


----------



## Power Ranger en paro (11 Jun 2022)

duf28 dijo:


> Conforme lo leo, se me ponen los pelos de punta...
> 
> Y es que creo, que en el fondo, "alguien" me dice que lo que has escrito, y lo que he leído, es verdad...
> 
> ...



Yo también tengo ese "sexto sentido".


----------



## duf28 (11 Jun 2022)

Power Ranger en paro dijo:


> Yo también tengo ese "sexto sentido".



Hace un año aproximadamente, tuve una sensación tremenda, de que tenía que virar hacia la espiritualidad.

Me apunté a un curso de guías espirituales, que impartirán unos amigos muy especiales. 

En el curso, aprendí, entre otras muchas cosas, que nuestros guías espirituales, se comunican con nosotros, entre otras, de esta manera. Llamando la atención a tu intuición, con sincronicidades, casualidades, y poniéndote los vellos de punta.

Siempre le prestó atención a están sensaciones... Más que nada para ser consciente de lo que ocurre a mi alrededor, y saber si tengo que tomar en consideración estos hechos y estas sincronicidades. Porque se supone, que me marcan un camino a recorrer.


----------



## junio (11 Jun 2022)

Al hilo de la persona querida que perdí que anunció su muerte, tuve la visión flash de cómo se caía viendo las montañas como si fuera lo que él veía, el el caso es que al día siguiente me enteré de su muerte y fue tal cual la vi
El caso es que estoy pasando una situación muy delicada psicológicamente, y en un día que me volvi a derrumbar soñé con el , la sensación de paz de tranquilidad de las ánimas para seguir adelante son indescriptibles, la felicidad que sentí no tiene palabras, me dio una inyección de fuerzas para afrontar la realidad de mi vida


----------



## Merodeador (12 Jun 2022)

Mi abuelo murió y al cabo de unos ańos ,estando mi madre y mi abuela en la cocina ,mi abuela se puso muy nerviosa seńalando la ventana mira mira ,mi madre estaba haciendo la cena ,miro a la ventan y vio a mi abuelo ...le pregunto a mi abuela que pasa que has visto que hay y mi abuela decía no lo ves? Esta ahí es (nombre carińoso)..mi madre no se atrevió a decir que lo habían visto las dos ...hubiese infartado mi abuela ,la aparición digamos duro una media hora algo más ,a mi. Abuela la intentamos distraer fuera de la cocina ,mi madre siguió cocinando viendo a mi abuelo su padre mirando con cara de tranquilidad ...lo mejor de todo es que mi abuelo nunca estuvo en esa casa ya que nos mudamos de una punta a otra de espańa ...nunca se me olvidará yo andaba por casa ese día y hay cosas que no tienen explicación .ni mi madre ni mi abuela fuman porros ,cuando tenga tiempo igual os cuento más cositas .


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (12 Jun 2022)

Merodeador dijo:


> Mi abuelo murió y al cabo de unos ańos ,estando mi madre y mi abuela en la cocina ,mi abuela se puso muy nerviosa seńalando la ventana mira mira ,mi madre estaba haciendo la cena ,miro a la ventan y vio a mi abuelo ...le pregunto a mi abuela que pasa que has visto que hay y mi abuela decía no lo ves? Esta ahí es (nombre carińoso)..mi madre no se atrevió a decir que lo habían visto las dos ...hubiese infartado mi abuela ,la aparición digamos duro una media hora algo más ,a mi. Abuela la intentamos distraer fuera de la cocina ,mi madre siguió cocinando viendo a mi abuelo su padre mirando con cara de tranquilidad ...lo mejor de todo es que mi abuelo nunca estuvo en esa casa ya que nos mudamos de una punta a otra de espańa ...nunca se me olvidará yo andaba por casa ese día y hay cosas que no tienen explicación .ni mi madre ni mi abuela fuman porros ,cuando tenga tiempo igual os cuento más cositas .



Siento decir, que tiene pinta, de que no fuera tu abuelo. Por eso, no hubo contacto.


----------



## Power Ranger en paro (12 Jun 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Siento decir, que tiene pinta, de que no fuera tu abuelo. Por eso, no hubo contacto.



¿Te refieres a que era un tipo parecido o que era algo estilo un demonio adquiriendo una forma de un ser conocido?

Yo he escuchado mucho eso, demonios que se hacen pasar por difuntos de la familia.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (12 Jun 2022)

Power Ranger en paro dijo:


> ¿Te refieres a que era un tipo parecido o que era algo estilo un demonio adquiriendo una forma de un ser conocido?
> 
> Yo he escuchado mucho eso, demonios que se hacen pasar por difuntos de la familia.



Esos entes, quieren que salgas. No son positivos, algo positivo ya ha partido, a saber que coño era eso.

John keel expone que mothman son los aliens, los demonios y todos los entes, que toman nombres y formas distintas


----------



## ACcIO DIReCTA (12 Jun 2022)

Si, muchas... parasubnormales


----------



## Merodeador (12 Jun 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Siento decir, que tiene pinta, de que no fuera tu abuelo. Por eso, no hubo contacto.



No entiendo lo de que no hubo contacto ,dos personas viendo lo mismo ...hasta mi madre salió al jardín y mirar que no fuese uno de los perros asomados a la ventana,entraba en la cocina y la misma imagen de mi abuelo mirando con cara de tranquilidad ....


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (12 Jun 2022)

Merodeador dijo:


> No entiendo lo de que no hubo contacto ,dos personas viendo lo mismo ...hasta mi madre salió al jardín y mirar que no fuese uno de los perros asomados a la ventana,entraba en la cocina y la misma imagen de mi abuelo mirando con cara de tranquilidad ....



Tocar a tu abuelo, hablar con él.

El contacto tiende a canalizarse para un mensaje, cuando no hay mensaje y solo presencia, malo malo.

Tampco soy uno experto....por otra parte, confundir a un perro con tu abuelo?

Wtf


----------



## Merodeador (12 Jun 2022)

Me ha pasado muchas veces de despertarme o no llegar a estar dormido y sentir que alguien se sienta en la cama ..o me toca la nariz o un dedo del pie y es totalmente verídico notas el hundimiento del colchón estonme habrá pasado unas 10 veces en total y alguna vez siento un mini mini pinchazo en cualquier parte del cuerpo ..y a mi mujer le pasa tb


----------



## Merodeador (12 Jun 2022)

hablando de Perros ...en esa misma casa en una urbanización bajando la calle daba a unos pinares y marisma ...fui a tirar la basura con mis dos perros raza grande y ellos iban delante de mí y antes de llegar a lo árboles los dos se pararon en seco grińularon y salieron con el rabo entre las patas Corriendo a casa no tuve cojones a que viniesen a mi ni a los pinares .


----------



## Power Ranger en paro (12 Jun 2022)

Merodeador dijo:


> No entiendo lo de que no hubo contacto ,dos personas viendo lo mismo ...hasta mi madre salió al jardín y mirar que no fuese uno de los perros asomados a la ventana,entraba en la cocina y la misma imagen de mi abuelo mirando con cara de tranquilidad ....



Cuidadín con los presuntos familiares fallecidos que se aparecen. En casa de mi abuela desde que murió mi abuelo mi abuela decía que alguien se metía en la cama y le tocaba la pierna (rollo pervertido incluso). Siempre sospeché que no era mi abuelo, y desde que mi abuela vive con mi madre no ha vuelto a ocurrir. En casa de mi abuela ocurren cosas raras desde mucho antes de morir mi abuelo o nacer yo, pero desde que mi abuela ya no vive allí yo no he vuelto a sentir nada y he dormido allí bastantes veces.


----------



## Merodeador (12 Jun 2022)

Del tablero que tiene el abecedario ,números etc no quiero ni poner el nombre podría contar varias cosas sin explicación y eso que hacíamos pruebas preguntando cosas que sólo uno puede saber ,aparte de cumplirse todo lo que pedíamos dejar a gente asombrada...a día de hoy o me atrevería a hacerlo ni aunque me pagasen


----------



## Merodeador (12 Jun 2022)

Estando una vez en un pueblecito zona centro ...estaba invitado en una casa , una fila de 15adosados aprox unas instalaciones deportivas y un camino que usan ganaderos ciclistas rutas a caballo... serían sobre las 23:30 de la noche o más y el horizonte se veía un incendió enorme que iluminaba el cielo ..todo rojo anaranjado y pensé vaya pedazo de incendio hay por ese otro pueblo...en cuanto me levante miraré el periódico ,al día siguiente mire el periódico y nada pensé qué raro le preguntaré a una persona del ayuntamiento y que no había habido que supiese ningún incendio ...hasta cogí la moto para ir a los pueblos de esa zona y nadie sabía nada .Como dato curioso me dijeron que en un pueblo de esos remotos hay un par o tres de personas que trabajan en la nasa y por esa zona hay una base aérea .


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (12 Jun 2022)

Merodeador dijo:


> Mi abuelo murió y al cabo de unos ańos ,estando mi madre y mi abuela en la cocina ,mi abuela se puso muy nerviosa seńalando la ventana mira mira ,mi madre estaba haciendo la cena ,miro a la ventan y vio a mi abuelo ...le pregunto a mi abuela que pasa que has visto que hay y mi abuela decía no lo ves? Esta ahí es (nombre carińoso)..mi madre no se atrevió a decir que lo habían visto las dos ...hubiese infartado mi abuela ,la aparición digamos duro una media hora algo más ,a mi. Abuela la intentamos distraer fuera de la cocina ,mi madre siguió cocinando viendo a mi abuelo su padre mirando con cara de tranquilidad ...lo mejor de todo es que mi abuelo nunca estuvo en esa casa ya que nos mudamos de una punta a otra de espańa ...nunca se me olvidará yo andaba por casa ese día y hay cosas que no tienen explicación .ni mi madre ni mi abuela fuman porros ,cuando tenga tiempo igual os cuento más cositas .



unos meses después de morir mi querido abuelo, nos asomamos por la ventana del patio de luces mi madre, mi hermana y yo porque en la casa de la vecina había un invitado comiendo, igual a mi abuelo!.Igual en los gestos y complexión porque nunca le vimos la cara ya que no se veía de frente. Estuvimos un rato observando sobrecogidas cómo comía aquel señor y estuvimos tentadas de preguntar a la vecina, pero imaginad: oye Fulanita quién era el invitado que tenías, que se parecía a mi padre muerto?? Fue un claro caso de alucinación colectiva.
Hace unos años mi madre y hermana vieron pasar una sombra por el pasillo del apartamento de la playa.Era un hombre y también les pareció mi abuelo.


----------



## Smoker (12 Jun 2022)

Parálisis de sueño


----------



## Fígaro (12 Jun 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> Si yo tampoco creo en esas cosas, no sé ni cómo accedí a ello, pero repito que cuando vi los resultados me quedé asustado, pensé que había sido víctima de una estafa y joder, menos mal que cuando fui a la mujer a contarla el resultado me dijo que porque lo hice sin fe, que si no el resultado hubiera sido devastador para esas personas , no se que las hubiese podido pasar.
> No pretendo hacer apología de nada, pero en mi caso esto funcionó muy bien esa vez, eso si no lo vuelvo a hacer



Al final todo se sabe y la cúpula tuvo claro que tenía que despedir a esas víboras. A saber las que habrían liado que tú ni tienes conocimiento.

La vidente, pues qué te va a decir.

Son vendemotos profesionales y por cada uno como tú con el que tienen suerte hay 100 incautos que no.

Y ya te vale metiéndote en líos de magia negra, por otro lado.

Soy cristiano y creo que esas cosas no traen buen retorno. Sin justificar paranormalidades.


----------



## FatalFary (12 Jun 2022)

¿Para anormales? No, pregunta a los de Podemos.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (12 Jun 2022)

Ya lo he contado más arriba:
Me pasó exactamente eso hace unas semanas. Mi padre murió a finales de marzo.


----------



## Josant2022 (12 Jun 2022)

Experiencias para anormales


----------



## Power Ranger en paro (12 Jun 2022)

Up, ¿alguien más se anima?


----------



## Fígaro (12 Jun 2022)

Power Ranger en paro dijo:


> Up, ¿alguien más se anima?




SUGESTIÓN.

Sólo el ser humano la tiene.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (12 Jun 2022)

Sí, las he tenido. Pero no las voy a contar en un hilo de coña.


----------



## n_flamel (12 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Sí, las he tenido. Pero no las voy a contar en un hilo de coña.



Este hilo con excepción de algún trollaco cientifista y patético no tiene nada de coña. Se han aportado muchas cosas interesantes. Y nadie se ha burlado del testimonio de otro. 

Cuéntalas o no las cuentes. Es cosa tuya.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (12 Jun 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Este hilo con excepción de algún trollaco cientifista y patético no tiene nada de coña. Se han aportado muchas cosas interesantes. Y nadie se ha burlado del testimonio de otro.
> 
> Cuéntalas o no las cuentes. Es cosa tuya.



Fui abducido, pero no creo que fueran entes de otro planeta sino criaturas del folclore. La hipótesis de Vallée.


----------



## Fígaro (12 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Fui abducido, pero no creo que fueran entes de otro planeta sino criaturas del folclore. La hipótesis de Vallée.




Folclore?

El Fary? Lola Flores? Rocío Jurado? 


Te pondrías fino de cubatas y cosas peores...

Era en un OVNI- Tablao?


----------



## n_flamel (12 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Fui abducido, pero no creo que fueran entes de otro planeta sino criaturas del folclore. La hipótesis de Vallée.



Más gente en burbuja se ha manifestado en el sentido de que son demonios. No he leído a Vallée pero sí a Harpur. 

La mayoría de abducciones creo que son al despertar o en parálisis del sueño, fue tu caso?


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (12 Jun 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Más gente en burbuja se ha manifestado en el sentido de que son demonios. No he leído a Vallée pero sí a Harpur.
> 
> La mayoría de abducciones creo que son al despertar o en parálisis del sueño, fue tu caso?



En mi caso estábamos tres personas y todas experimentamos lo mismo, aunque cabe destacar que nos despertamos juntos, así que la experiencia pudo haber ocurrido de forma onírica, pero lo dudo, porque nos desplazamos de lugar. Si fue en sueños, fuimos tres sonámbulos que nos desplazamos al mismo sitio y soñamos las mismas cosas excatamente igual, lo cual es poco probable.

No creo que sean demonios. Creo que los demonios no existen. Hay criaturas malvadas pero, al igual que pasa con los humanos, son un porcentaje pequeño en su especie. Llamarles demonios sería como llamarle demonio a Biden, figurativamente le viene bien, pero literalmente no.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (12 Jun 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Folclore?
> 
> El Fary? Lola Flores? Rocío Jurado?
> 
> ...


----------



## rory (12 Jun 2022)

David el No-Homo, tal vez?


----------



## Power Ranger en paro (12 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> En mi caso estábamos tres personas y todas experimentamos lo mismo, aunque cabe destacar que nos despertamos juntos, así que la experiencia pudo haber ocurrido de forma onírica, pero lo dudo, porque nos desplazamos de lugar. Si fue en sueños, fuimos tres sonámbulos que nos desplazamos al mismo sitio y soñamos las mismas cosas excatamente igual, lo cual es poco probable.
> 
> No creo que sean demonios. Creo que los demonios no existen. Hay criaturas malvadas pero, al igual que pasa con los humanos, son un porcentaje pequeño en su especie. Llamarles demonios sería como llamarle demonio a Biden, figurativamente le viene bien, pero literalmente no.



Hombre, "demonio" es una forma de hablar, igual que "ángel". En la Biblia se menciona a "ángeles" que son guerreros sanguinarios rollo Aquiles, la conceptualización social de las cosas es lo que nos hace usar términos tipo "demonios" o "ángeles". Lo que tengo claro yo es que no son alienígenas que vienen en platillos voladores del espacio.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (12 Jun 2022)

Power Ranger en paro dijo:


> Hombre, "demonio" es una forma de hablar, igual que "ángel". En la Biblia se menciona a "ángeles" que son guerreros sanguinarios rollo Aquiles, la conceptualización social de las cosas es lo que nos hace usar términos tipo "demonios" o "ángeles". Lo que tengo claro yo es que no son alienígenas que vienen en platillos voladores del espacio.



¿Tú también has tenido contacto con ellos?


----------



## Power Ranger en paro (12 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> ¿Tú también has tenido contacto con ellos?



Nop que yo recuerde. Pero hay demasiados indicios de que "existen" como para pensar que todo es sugestión.


----------



## BeKinGo (12 Jun 2022)

Conozco a un tio que le regaló un kayak autovaciable tandem a su hijo, se apuntan a un club de kayak para hacer travesias.
Los del club terminan por darse cuenta que cada vez que viene el padre, tal como mete el pie en el agua empieza a potenciarse el oleaje a saco, y cuando sale se calma. Cada vez sin fallar, terminan por hacerle el vacio para que no vaya.
Se que ha ganado cubatas así, si me meto en el mar, antes de dos minutos se dobla el oleaje, no falla. Lo sabe todo el bar.
El hijo está en otro club, pero estos le pagan los almuerzos para que vaya el padre, hacen kayak surfing.
Eso cuenta como paranormal?


----------



## Mongolo471 (12 Jun 2022)

BeKinGo dijo:


> Conozco a un tio que le regaló un kayak autovaciable tandem a su hijo, se apuntan a un club de kayak para hacer travesias.
> Los del club terminan por darse cuenta que cada vez que viene el padre, tal como mete el pie en el agua empieza a potenciarse el oleaje a saco, y cuando sale se calma. Cada vez sin fallar, terminan por hacerle el vacio para que no vaya.
> Se que ha ganado cubatas así, si me meto en el mar, antes de dos minutos se dobla el oleaje, no falla. Lo sabe todo el bar.
> El hijo está en otro club, pero estos le pagan los almuerzos para que vaya el padre, hacen kayak surfing.
> Eso cuenta como paranormal?



O es Naruto o Goku


----------



## ueee3 (12 Jun 2022)

Merodeador dijo:


> Mi abuelo murió y al cabo de unos ańos ,estando mi madre y mi abuela en la cocina ,mi abuela se puso muy nerviosa seńalando la ventana mira mira ,mi madre estaba haciendo la cena ,miro a la ventan y vio a mi abuelo ...le pregunto a mi abuela que pasa que has visto que hay y mi abuela decía no lo ves? Esta ahí es (nombre carińoso)..mi madre no se atrevió a decir que lo habían visto las dos ...hubiese infartado mi abuela ,la aparición digamos duro una media hora algo más ,a mi. Abuela la intentamos distraer fuera de la cocina ,mi madre siguió cocinando viendo a mi abuelo su padre mirando con cara de tranquilidad ...lo mejor de todo es que mi abuelo nunca estuvo en esa casa ya que nos mudamos de una punta a otra de espańa ...nunca se me olvidará yo andaba por casa ese día y hay cosas que no tienen explicación .ni mi madre ni mi abuela fuman porros ,cuando tenga tiempo igual os cuento más cositas .



¿Y si en vez de tratar de alejar a la abuela hubierais tratado de comunicaros con él?

Siempre en estos casos la gente se queda parada o huye. No digo que no lo entienda, aunque me sorprende que no haya algunos casos, aunque sean pocos, en que en vez de huir vayan hacia ahí.


----------



## ueee3 (12 Jun 2022)

Merodeador dijo:


> Mi abuelo murió y al cabo de unos ańos ,estando mi madre y mi abuela en la cocina ,mi abuela se puso muy nerviosa seńalando la ventana mira mira ,mi madre estaba haciendo la cena ,miro a la ventan y vio a mi abuelo ...le pregunto a mi abuela que pasa que has visto que hay y mi abuela decía no lo ves? Esta ahí es (nombre carińoso)..mi madre no se atrevió a decir que lo habían visto las dos ...hubiese infartado mi abuela ,la aparición digamos duro una media hora algo más ,a mi. Abuela la intentamos distraer fuera de la cocina ,mi madre siguió cocinando viendo a mi abuelo su padre mirando con cara de tranquilidad ...lo mejor de todo es que mi abuelo nunca estuvo en esa casa ya que nos mudamos de una punta a otra de espańa ...nunca se me olvidará yo andaba por casa ese día y hay cosas que no tienen explicación .ni mi madre ni mi abuela fuman porros ,cuando tenga tiempo igual os cuento más cositas .



Por cierto lo has vuelto a hablar con tu madre, por si lo soñaste?


----------



## ueee3 (12 Jun 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Esos entes, quieren que salgas. No son positivos, algo positivo ya ha partido, a saber que coño era eso.
> 
> John keel expone que mothman son los aliens, los demonios y todos los entes, que toman nombres y formas distintas



Me temía algo así, no obstante él dice que sentía paz y en las historias de John Keel los que ven a una entidad sienten todo lo contrario (a veces hasta escuchando ruidos y estruendos).

Y, ¿Que salga adónde? Explica qué has querido decir y los riesgos, si sabes más del tema.


----------



## ueee3 (12 Jun 2022)

Merodeador dijo:


> Estando una vez en un pueblecito zona centro ...estaba invitado en una casa , una fila de 15adosados aprox unas instalaciones deportivas y un camino que usan ganaderos ciclistas rutas a caballo... serían sobre las 23:30 de la noche o más y el horizonte se veía un incendió enorme que iluminaba el cielo ..todo rojo anaranjado y pensé vaya pedazo de incendio hay por ese otro pueblo...en cuanto me levante miraré el periódico ,al día siguiente mire el periódico y nada pensé qué raro le preguntaré a una persona del ayuntamiento y que no había habido que supiese ningún incendio ...hasta cogí la moto para ir a los pueblos de esa zona y nadie sabía nada .Como dato curioso me dijeron que en un pueblo de esos remotos hay un par o tres de personas que trabajan en la nasa y por esa zona hay una base aérea .



Vale que no hubiera incendio, pero, ¿que nadie viera nada?


----------



## ueee3 (12 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Fui abducido, pero no creo que fueran entes de otro planeta sino criaturas del folclore. La hipótesis de Vallée.



Justo he subido hoy un hilo donde hablaban de una experiencia urológica con un humanoide que parecía un gnomo (gorro cónico y baja estatura). He pensado en eso.

Edito: lol. Ufológica.


----------



## ueee3 (12 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> En mi caso estábamos tres personas y todas experimentamos lo mismo, aunque cabe destacar que nos despertamos juntos, así que la experiencia pudo haber ocurrido de forma onírica, pero lo dudo, porque nos desplazamos de lugar. Si fue en sueños, fuimos tres sonámbulos que nos desplazamos al mismo sitio y soñamos las mismas cosas excatamente igual, lo cual es poco probable.
> 
> No creo que sean demonios. Creo que los demonios no existen. Hay criaturas malvadas pero, al igual que pasa con los humanos, son un porcentaje pequeño en su especie. Llamarles demonios sería como llamarle demonio a Biden, figurativamente le viene bien, pero literalmente no.



Tres es multitud. Habéis pensado en dar una entrevista a Íker, JJ Benítez o similar? En serio lo digo. Ahí pasó algo muy raro y aunque no os hubierais movido de sitio un sueño compartido sigue estando en el terreno de lo paranormal.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (12 Jun 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Justo he subido hoy un hilo donde hablaban de una *experiencia urológica* con un humanoide que parecía un gnomo (gorro cónico y baja estatura). He pensado en eso.



¿Se hizo pis de miedo?


----------



## qbit (12 Jun 2022)

Cuando murió mi madre tuve el presentimiento un poco antes. Muchos años antes me pasó lo mismo cuando murió un amigo que se parecía a mí. Pero en ambos casos no fueron sólo presentimientos, sino que fueron sensaciones como si el que se fuera a morir fuera a ser yo. Para estar más tranquilo llegué a la conclusión de que no tengo que prestar atención a las señales pues no puedo hacer nada ni para cambiarlas ni para cambiar el destino.

Un día yendo a la universidad en autobús, presentí que me iba a encontrar con dos colegas de clase que eran pareja. Salí del autobús, fui andando y justo al entrar en el edificio me los encontré, y les dije que había presentido que iban a estar ahí, y se quedaron ojipláticos. Cuando era pequeño presentí tras faltar a clase unos días que habían cambiado el día que impartían una asignatura así que fui con el libro correcto, y todos me preguntaban que cómo lo sabía.

Luego me han pasado muchas cosas de coincidencias raras, como que el día de mi cumpleaños me sucedieran cosas imprevistas y hasta "premios" o que me contactara gente que no sabía que era mi cumpleaños pero ese día se acordaban de mí.

Hace unos años a un canalla le maldije tras estarme haciéndome la vida imposible y al poco tiempo se murió. Cuando era pequeño mi madre hizo algo parecido por el mismo motivo con idéntico resultado.


----------



## Power Ranger en paro (12 Jun 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Hace unos años a un canalla le maldije tras estarme haciéndome la vida imposible y al poco tiempo se murió. Cuando era pequeño mi madre hizo algo parecido por el mismo motivo con idéntico resultado.



¿Y piensas que lo has pagado de alguna forma? Dicen que el Diablo siempre pasa factura.


----------



## qbit (12 Jun 2022)

Power Ranger en paro dijo:


> ¿Y piensas que lo has pagado de alguna forma? Dicen que el Diablo siempre pasa factura.



El karma le afectó a él por lo que me hizo. O sea, es como si le puteas a alguien y ese alguien te desea lo peor, y se cumple.


----------



## ajenuz (12 Jun 2022)

Smoker dijo:


> Parálisis de sueño



Esto mismo. Durante años era a diario, en la noche e incluso en la siesta. Lo temía realmente. Ahora ya no me pasa casi nunca, sólo pequeñas sensaciones en el duermevela, o así.


----------



## Smoker (12 Jun 2022)

ajenuz dijo:


> Esto mismo. Durante años era a diario, en la noche e incluso en la siesta. Lo temía realmente. Ahora ya no me pasa casi nunca, sólo pequeñas sensaciones en el duermevela, o así.



Bastante desagradables si...


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (12 Jun 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Tres es multitud. Habéis pensado en dar una entrevista a Íker, JJ Benítez o similar? En serio lo digo. Ahí pasó algo muy raro y aunque no os hubierais movido de sitio un sueño compartido sigue estando en el terreno de lo paranormal.



No se gana nada y para que la gente haga burla prefiero que las cosas sigan como están.


----------



## DarkGabo (12 Jun 2022)

Mi madre me contó que hizo la ouija de manera espontanea con 10 años o menos. Su padre la pillo con los recortes con las letras, la vela y el vaso cuando ya habia terminado la sesión. El hombre prudente le pregunto con naturalidad, no recuerdo que hablaron y mi abuelo creo que solo le aviso de que tuviera cuidado. 

Anecdotas de ouija con amigos mi madre tenia muchisimas, las cosas se desmadran cuando la gente se asusta (y en este caso no, pierden el respeto). Yo la he hecho muchas veces con mi madre tardes enteras llamando a mis abuelos y charlando de cosas vanales como ¿te acuerdas del primo menganito? Que paso con el? y asi se iba pasando la tarde de tertulia durante horas. Yo le preguntaba sobre amores a mi bisabuela a la que conocí y admire muchisimo y poco menos que me decia que si menganita se fuera a pastar, que si la otra iba a acabar en el tiesto de los pollos o que a zutanita le interesaba pero yo acabaria aburrido de ella. Las conversaciones eran tranquilas, y haciamos pausas para ir ponernos un vermú y cosas asi.

Para mi era una actividad familiar, a veces hacia rondas con otros abuelos para saludarlos y mostrarles respetos. Una entidad se despedia y pasaba a la siguiente. Mi madre siempre hacia preguntas de comprobación en la primera ronda y a veces se metia algun "pesado" que no dejaba contactar con mis familiares y bueno pues ese dia no se hacia. 

Cuando falleció mi madre de manera "peculiar" (podia haber acabado con toda la familia muerta en un accidente colectivo) a la semana hice la oiuja solo para poderme despedir correctamente y durante los dias siguientes la sentí como estaba cerca mia mientra dormia. Pasado un mes quise hablar de nuevo con ella pero se sentia cansada, conmigo apenas da para mover el vaso (uno de cristal) a si o no. Asi que le pedi que descansara y que "ya nos veriamos sin prisa". 

Otras veces que llamo para saludar (ha pasado tiempo ya) a veces me salta otra entidad pero cuando le pregunto que si es un familiar mio y me dice que "no" le pido disculpas por molestarlo y termino la sesión.

Estas son personales, tengo otras experiencias mas potentes y colectivas en hospitales abandonados. En otra ocasión cuento en este magnifico hilo serio de burbuja.


----------



## ueee3 (12 Jun 2022)

Sr. Chinarro dijo:


> ¿Se hizo pis de miedo?



Jaja, ya lo corregí, antes de ver o de que enviaras tu mensaje.


----------



## ueee3 (12 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> No se gana nada y para que la gente haga burla prefiero que las cosas sigan como están.



Se gana en que la gente adquiera poco a poco consciencia de esto. Aparte de que quizás se cobre por salir en la tele contando eso, no sé.

Por otro lado, ¿podría contarnos más? Darnos detalles, qué o quiénes visteis...


----------



## Fígaro (12 Jun 2022)

DarkGabo dijo:


> Mi madre me contó que hizo la ouija de manera espontanea con 10 años o menos. Su padre la pillo con los recortes con las letras, la vela y el vaso cuando ya habia terminado la sesión. El hombre prudente le pregunto con naturalidad, no recuerdo que hablaron y mi abuelo creo que solo le aviso de que tuviera cuidado.
> 
> Anecdotas de ouija con amigos mi madre tenia muchisimas, las cosas se desmadran cuando la gente se asusta (y en este caso no, pierden el respeto). Yo la he hecho muchas veces con mi madre tardes enteras llamando a mis abuelos y charlando de cosas vanales como ¿te acuerdas del primo menganito? Que paso con el? y asi se iba pasando la tarde de tertulia durante horas. Yo le preguntaba sobre amores a mi bisabuela a la que conocí y admire muchisimo y poco menos que me decia que si menganita se fuera a pastar, que si la otra iba a acabar en el tiesto de los pollos o que a zutanita le interesaba pero yo acabaria aburrido de ella. Las conversaciones eran tranquilas, y haciamos pausas para ir ponernos un vermú y cosas asi.
> 
> ...




Qué alegría hoyga, así se le puede preguntar a la bisabuela por una receta secreta, dónde escondió las joyas, al abuelo que si tiene Playboys o drogas en escondrijos...

Me figuro que las Nochebuenas son multitudinarias, acude hasta gente de la Edad Media.

Pedazo de árbol genealógico se puede elaborar hinbocando e hinbocando.

Nivelazo.


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (12 Jun 2022)

qbit dijo:


> *Cuando murió mi madre tuve el presentimiento un poco antes. Muchos años antes me pasó lo mismo cuando murió un amigo que se parecía a mí. Pero en ambos casos no fueron sólo presentimientos, sino que fueron sensaciones como si el que se fuera a morir fuera a ser yo*. Para estar más tranquilo llegué a la conclusión de que no tengo que prestar atención a las señales pues no puedo hacer nada ni para cambiarlas ni para cambiar el destino.
> 
> Un día yendo a la universidad en autobús, presentí que me iba a encontrar con dos colegas de clase que eran pareja. Salí del autobús, fui andando y justo al entrar en el edificio me los encontré, y les dije que había presentido que iban a estar ahí, y se quedaron ojipláticos. Cuando era pequeño presentí tras faltar a clase unos días que habían cambiado el día que impartían una asignatura así que fui con el libro correcto, y todos me preguntaban que cómo lo sabía.
> 
> ...



Algo similar me ha pasado a mi alguna vez, de ver y notar muertes de personas, incluso las sensaciones de miedo que han pasado ellos en primera persona, aunque en mi caso es casi siempre en sueños. El año pasado no paraba de venirme a la cabeza como si yo me quisiera suicidar con una escopeta y me creaba mucha angustia ese pensamiento o ensoñación. Pues resulta que a los pocos días murió de esa manera un conocido y ahí fue cuando entendí la razón de que eso viniera a mi cabeza. También me pasa con embarazos, que los veo antes de que los anuncien oficialmente.




__





Premoniciones en sueños.


¿Tenéis o habéis tenido alguna vez premoniciones en sueños? Es algo que me ha ocurrido muchas veces, pero hay épocas que es muy seguido (cuando hay estrés o cambios fuertes en mi vida se incrementa), y luego puedo estar literalmente meses sin que me pase nada destacable. Seguramente es un tema...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## qbit (12 Jun 2022)

LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS dijo:


> Algo similar me ha pasado a mi alguna vez, de ver y notar muertes de personas, incluso las sensaciones de miedo que han pasado ellos en primera persona, aunque en mi caso es casi siempre en sueños. El año pasado no paraba de venirme a la cabeza como si yo me quisiera suicidar con una escopeta y me creaba mucha angustia ese pensamiento o ensoñación. Pues resulta que a los pocos días murió de esa manera un conocido y ahí fue cuando entendí la razón de que eso viniera a mi cabeza. También me pasa con embarazos, que los veo antes de que los anuncien oficialmente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como soy muy racional, busqué una explicación y saqué de la biblioteca un libro sobre una teoría de Bohm, sobre la interconexión de todo a un nivel subcuántico. Es como si la mente, que se hipotetiza que funciona un poco usando las propiedades de la mecánica cuántica, captara la señal de alguien que se está muriendo, por ejemplo.


----------



## El mago en la torre (13 Jun 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Qué alegría hoyga, así se le puede preguntar a la bisabuela por una receta secreta, dónde escondió las joyas, al abuelo que si tiene Playboys o drogas en escondrijos...
> 
> Me figuro que las Nochebuenas son multitudinarias, acude hasta gente de la Edad Media.
> 
> ...



*Eso es nigromancia. Yo la practico. Y sí, puede servir de mucha ayuda. *


----------



## Fígaro (13 Jun 2022)

El mago en la torre dijo:


> *Eso es nigromancia. Yo la practico. Y sí, puede servir de mucha ayuda. *



Denigrancia.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (13 Jun 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Por otro lado, ¿podría contarnos más? Darnos detalles, qué o quiénes visteis...



Me ocurrió cuando tenía 11 años. Los otros dos tenían 15 y 14. Estábamos jugando en el bosque y empezamos a percibir una luz parpadeante muy fuerte, como nada que haya visto desde entonces, como un flash que llegaba desde muy lejos y lo iluminaba absolutamente todo durante unas décimas de segundo, y no era de noche todavía, estaba oscureciendo pero se veía. Era como el flash de una cámara gigantesca. Fuimos en dirección a la fuente de la luz y vimos algo moverse un par de veces y echamos a correr. Al poco no era capaz de correr, como si de repende fuera muy pesado o me estuvieran agarrando por todos lados, una sensación muy extraña que nunca volví a sentir. Los otros dos dijeron que sintieron lo mismo. Entonces vino el encuentro o como le quieras llamar, en una sala enorme con una luz muy clara. Esto ya no lo cuento porque me dirán que s mentira y eso me tocará mucho los huevos. Pasado eso me desperté al lado de los dos chavales, estábamos bastante lejos, a unos diez minutos andando de donde nos encontrábamos antes de la abducción. Nos levantamos y nos fuimos corriendo. Al llegar comprobamos que todos habíamos experimentado lo mismo. Los tres desarrollamos trastornos de ansiedad que duran hasta hoy en dos casos, no volvimos a ser los mismos, el otro no sé porque llevo años sin verlo. Lo que sea que era lo que nos abdujo, era maligno, nos cambió el cerebro. No descarto que nos hayan operado, literalmente.


----------



## Conde Duckula (14 Jun 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> La temática me interesa, leo para ver si alguien de una p vez cuenta algo verídico...pero nunca llega el día.
> 
> Me parecería interesante saber que suceden cosas paranormales.
> 
> Pero hasta ahora sólo me he encontrado sugestión, superchería y gente drogada por el camino.



¿Has probado a hacer tu la Ouija? (O como se escriba)
Hay un par de anécdotas sobre el tema que he vivido un poco acojonantes. Bueno, solo viví una pero la otra me tocó de cerca y hombre me lo creo de dónde viene.

La más suave, diría yo. Es de unos chavales del barrio. Se pusieron a hacerlo a lo bobo. Luego que sí quien había movido el vaso y tal. Tendríamos 12 años más o menos.

les salió alguien que se había suicidado o algo así. Y supongo que querría ayuda o algo pero los participantes se acojonaron tanto que lo dejaron a medias y salieron por patas.

Pues al llegar a casa, el dueño de la tabla se la encontró sobre su cama. Había oído que no la podía tirar a la basura. Así que el chaval se la llevó a tomar por saco y la lanzó a un patio interior y se fue corriendo a su casa.

Pues nada. Al día siguiente reunió a los participantes y pidieron perdón al lo que fuera.

Y si, al parecer se pudieron deshacer de la dichosa tabla.

La otra, para mí, es más creíble, ya la contaré.


----------



## Fígaro (14 Jun 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> ¿Has probado a hacer tu la Ouija? (O como se escriba)
> Hay un par de anécdotas sobre el tema que he vivido un poco acojonantes. Bueno, solo viví una pero la otra me tocó de cerca y hombre me lo creo de dónde viene.
> 
> La más suave, diría yo. Es de unos chabales del barrio. Se pusieron a hacerlo a lo bobo. Luego que sí quien había movido el vaso y tal. Tendríamos 12 años más o menos.
> ...



Soy muy vago.

Grábame un vídeo.


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (14 Jun 2022)

Pues a mí en los sueños me ha pasado 3 veces algo curioso, la más curiosa fue la primera vez, eran sueños premonitorios, pero claro, una persona, al menos yo, no se da cuenta de que es un sueño premonitorio hasta que después sucede en la realidad. Contaré los 3 sueños:

1º Soñé que estaba en Sevilla y me encontraba en un puente donde había un vendedor de la ONCE sentado en el camino y le compraba yo un cupón con muchos doses, pues ese mismo día que lo soñé vi por la TV el sorteo del cuponazo y el número premiado tenía muchos doses y tocó en Sevilla.

2º Soñé que estaba en una cafetería con una amiga a la que no veía hacía años tomando algo y a los pocos días contactamos por Internet por casualidad y volvimos a quedar para tomar algo en una cafetería.

3º Soñé con un amigo al que me encontraba por la calle portando auriculares, yo jamás le había visto con auriculares, pues cuando iba por la calle me lo encontré llevando unos auriculares. Lo único que falló fue el sitio en cuestión, aunque no se encontraba muy lejos el sitio del sueño y el de la realidad.


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (14 Jun 2022)

Ahora cuento mis pequeñas experiencias para atraer un poco, digo un poco porque sino sería rica  , a la buena suerte. Lo más curioso es que, en casi todas las anécdotas que cuento, previamente a ganar algo también había perdido algo de menor valor.

1º Ya de esto hace muchos años, cuando hacía la empresa Colacao una revista la cual, si mal no recuerdo la incluían en las cajas de varios kilos, pues hacían sorteos y entonces un día preparé una carta porque sorteaban 100 frigos zanussi y bajando por las escaleras le dije a mi madre, voy a echar esta carta porque seguro que me toca un frigo. Entonces un día llamaron a mi casa de que me había tocado un frigo, curiosamente 2 días antes se estropeó el frigorífico antiguo.

2º Viviendo en Madrid compré un billete de bus pero al final lo devolví porque mi hermano me dijo que me llevaría él a Badajoz, entonces al devolver el billete perdí unas mil pesetas, al poco tiempo de devolverlo eché una primitiva y al hacerla pensé los primeros números que se me pasen por la cabeza los pongo y acerté 3, por desgracia solo 3 , la cosa es que las mil pesetas que perdí las recuperé de ese modo.

3º Un día, volviendo a mi casa de fiesta, ya serían las 7 de la mañana pero aún era de noche y nos encontrábamos cercanos a la fecha de Navidad, me salió un yonki con una navaja y le tuve que dar el poco dinero que llevaba, afortunadamente había reservado ese dinero en lugar de gastarlo en alcohol para ahorrarlo, yo no soy de estas personas que se ponen a beber como cosacos y disfrutan de ese modo sino que siempre me he moderado, entonces a los pocos días fue el sorteo de Navidad y me tocó la pedrea, 100€ que me llevé. A los pocos años ya me devolvió, a través de un cheque, porque me llegó una carta del juzgado, el dinero que me robó, eso sí, sin pagarme los intereses de demora.

4º Un día mi padre me dio un décimo de Navidad al que le había tocado el reintegro para que lo cambiara o cobrase, le dije a mi cuñado, voy a cambiar este décimo por otro para el sorteo de El niño, entonces mi cuñado me respondió, si eso nunca toca y le contesté yo sin pensármelo dos veces, pues verás como me toca, y fue y me tocó 100€, después mi cuñado le dijo a mi hermana, si lo hubiera sabido yo también hubiera comprado. 

Bueno, yo no suelo jugar mucho a apuestas, la verdad, también he ganado de otros modos en sorteos gratuitos por Internet bastantes premios, algunos valorados hasta 300€, que yo recuerde es lo máximo ganado, aunque ya no veo demasiados y si veo alguno es más bien para ganar seguidores en las redes las empresas y no me va eso.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (14 Jun 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Cuando murió mi madre tuve el presentimiento un poco antes. Muchos años antes me pasó lo mismo cuando murió un amigo que se parecía a mí. Pero en ambos casos no fueron sólo presentimientos, sino que fueron sensaciones como si el que se fuera a morir fuera a ser yo.




Esto lo tengo yo con los familiares por parte de madre, desde pequeñito lo tengo, con los de padre no funciona, con los de padre se que se van a morir tiempo antes pero es presentimiento mio no esto que es diferente.

En cuanto veo a alguien de la familia de mi madre y me viene esto ya se que tiene menos de seis meses de vida, no falla, es una especie de angustia muy bestia que me entra por todo el cuerpo y sensacion de colapso, pero se de donde viene y de quien es.

Cuando viene esto no digo nada, solo se lo contaba a mi madre, tal persona de tu familia va a morir y ya sabia ella que era verdad, cuando le dio a mi madre no le dije nada, pero conforme ese dia entro por la puerta me di cuenta de que aquello volvia y otra vez no fallo.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (14 Jun 2022)

Yo tengo muchas experiencias paranormales de verdad.

Tambien puedo incluir la desaparicion delante de mis ojos de dos tarjetas mini SD no una dos........... una tenia material sensible, sabia donde estaba, no podia haber ido a ningun lado, pues desaparecio la hija de puta y nunca mas se volvio a ver, la otra simplemente tenia musica, igualmente desaparecio, una cosa increible, levante el cuarto entero y nada, pero vaya que aquello desaparecio delante mia.

Historia de haber visto incluso gente muerta he tenido.

Pero una graciosa, mi abuelo antes de morir empezo a decir que el piso estaba lleno de putas, que solo habia prostitutas muy jovenes por todo el piso, que esas putas se estaban quedando a dormir en su casa.

En ese piso vivo yo ahora y no le faltaba razon, estaba viendo el futuro.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (14 Jun 2022)

Hay un sitio por Granada, en donde siempre han pasado cosas, desde pequeños sabemos que alli pasan, se ven y se escuchan cosas.

Ese lugar esta maldito desde que robaron el sitio, era un sitio que una mujer regalo en herencia con intencion de que aquello fuera lugar sagrado, pero robaron el sitio.

Murieron dos niños, varias personas suicidadas en estrañas circunstancias, visiones de entidades, un amigo por ejemplo vio como entraba una mujer y al seguirla desaparecio, yo mismo estaba un dia por alli empece a sentir cosas muy malas y tuve que salir echando ostias de alli, justo antes se cerraron unas puertas y alli no entraba una gota de aire.

Aquello es el sitio propicio para unas psicofonias, voy a ver si el invierno que viene voy con alguien y pone su equipo.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (14 Jun 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Es de unos cha*v*ales del barrio.



Aprende a escribir, hijnorante.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (14 Jun 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Hay un sitio por Granada, en donde siempre han pasado cosas, desde pequeños sabemos que alli pasan, se ven y se escuchan cosas.
> 
> Ese lugar esta maldito desde que robaron el sitio, era un sitio que una mujer regalo en herencia con intencion de que aquello fuera lugar sagrado, pero robaron el sitio.



¿Le llamas "sitio" a una casa?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (14 Jun 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> ¿Le llamas "sitio" a una casa?




No es una casa, es un entorno, hay casas, pisos, hay cosas por alli, no doy mas detalles por no decir donde es.

Pero alli han habido dentro de todo aquello muchas historias, mas todas las que no sabre.

Empezo con muertes cuando aun se estaban construyendo por alli cosas, siguio con suicidios que han continuado en el tiempo.

Un amigo fue en invierno, alli en invierno no hay nadie, vio una mujer meterse por zona que es nuestra, entro tras la mujer y vio como desaparecio.

Un primo veia una entidad, su madre decia que se encendian luces y se apagaban solas, a mi primo no le haciamos mucho caso, le dejan las llaves a unos primos de ellos que no sabian nada y duraron una noche, algo vieron que se fueron echando ostias y venian de lejos, aquello no debio de ser una tonteria.

Yo me meti a coger unas cosas empece a sentir mucha pesadez, empece a sentir como si me siguieran y alli estuvieramos mas personas, un ambiente muy cargado, en un momento dado pense me largo y ya mañana vengo de dia, esto me he sintomatizado yo solo, pegaron unas ostias las puertas del copon y ya no lo dude mas, sali de alli sin echar ni las llaves, al dia siguiente volvi y cogi lo que habia dejado que me tenia que llevar.

Hay mucha gente que ha contado cosas, habran cosas de mentira y habran cosas de verdad.

Un dia estaba yo alli y vi de lejos como subian tres amigos a las cuatro de la mañana, venian de fiesta, me escondi por que conozco aquello y cuando pasaron susurre el nombre de uno de ellos, como se sabe que por alli pasan cosas de esas muy raras salieron echando de ostias como alma que lleva el diablo, se dieron la vuelta, vieron que no habia nadie, estaban alli mirando totalmente blancos, logicamente no me vieron y se fueron que les falto correr, muchas historias paranormales seran en realidad cosas como esta de un joputa escondido, pero luego hay otras muchas que no se puede esplicar que pasa.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (14 Jun 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> No es una casa, es un entorno, hay casas, pisos, hay cosas por alli, no doy mas detalles por no decir donde es.
> 
> Pero alli han habido dentro de todo aquello muchas historias, mas todas las que no sabre.
> 
> ...



Viniendo de ti, no me creo ni una palabra.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (14 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Me ocurrió cuando tenía 11 años. Los otros dos tenían 15 y 14. Estábamos jugando en el bosque y empezamos a percibir una luz parpadeante muy fuerte, como nada que haya visto desde entonces, como un flash que llegaba desde muy lejos y lo iluminaba absolutamente todo durante unas décimas de segundo, y no era de noche todavía, estaba oscureciendo pero se veía. Era como el flash de una cámara gigantesca. Fuimos en dirección a la fuente de la luz y vimos algo moverse un par de veces y echamos a correr. Al poco no era capaz de correr, como si de repende fuera muy pesado o me estuvieran agarrando por todos lados, una sensación muy extraña que nunca volví a sentir. Los otros dos dijeron que sintieron lo mismo. Entonces vino el encuentro o como le quieras llamar, en una sala enorme con una luz muy clara. Esto ya no lo cuento porque me dirán que s mentira y eso me tocará mucho los huevos. Pasado eso me desperté al lado de los dos chavales, estábamos bastante lejos, a unos diez minutos andando de donde nos encontrábamos antes de la abducción. Nos levantamos y nos fuimos corriendo. Al llegar comprobamos que todos habíamos experimentado lo mismo. Los tres desarrollamos trastornos de ansiedad que duran hasta hoy en dos casos, no volvimos a ser los mismos, el otro no sé porque llevo años sin verlo. Lo que sea que era lo que nos abdujo, era maligno, nos cambió el cerebro. No descarto que nos hayan operado, literalmente.



Había instalaciones militares cerca?


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (14 Jun 2022)

Sr. Chinarro dijo:


> Había instalaciones militares cerca?



A decenas de kilómetros.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (14 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Me ocurrió cuando tenía 11 años. Los otros dos tenían 15 y 14. Estábamos jugando en el bosque y empezamos a percibir una luz parpadeante muy fuerte, como nada que haya visto desde entonces, como un flash que llegaba desde muy lejos y lo iluminaba absolutamente todo durante unas décimas de segundo, y no era de noche todavía, estaba oscureciendo pero se veía. Era como el flash de una cámara gigantesca. Fuimos en dirección a la fuente de la luz y vimos algo moverse un par de veces y echamos a correr. Al poco no era capaz de correr, como si de repende fuera muy pesado o me estuvieran agarrando por todos lados, una sensación muy extraña que nunca volví a sentir. Los otros dos dijeron que sintieron lo mismo. Entonces vino el encuentro o como le quieras llamar, en una sala enorme con una luz muy clara. Esto ya no lo cuento porque me dirán que s mentira y eso me tocará mucho los huevos. Pasado eso me desperté al lado de los dos chavales, estábamos bastante lejos, a unos diez minutos andando de donde nos encontrábamos antes de la abducción. Nos levantamos y nos fuimos corriendo. Al llegar comprobamos que todos habíamos experimentado lo mismo. Los tres desarrollamos trastornos de ansiedad que duran hasta hoy en dos casos, no volvimos a ser los mismos, el otro no sé porque llevo años sin verlo. Lo que sea que era lo que nos abdujo, era maligno, nos cambió el cerebro. No descarto que nos hayan operado, literalmente.



Tipica abducción y secuelas posteriores. No es nada maligno ni del mas alla, somos "nosotros" mismos venidos de un universo paralelo donde la vida inteligente en la Tierra se desarrolló completamente diferente a la que conocemos en nuestra línea del tiempo.

No obstante, en nuestra linea de tiempo también existe una raza extraterrestre ajena a nosotros de miles de millones de años de evolución formada exclusivamente por entidades robóticas pero manejadas por un alma extraterrestre contenida dentro. Estas conciencias originariamente habitaron un cuerpo mortal, trascendiendo así a la necesidad de un caduco continente biológico a uno robótico e inmortal. *Son los que nos observan desde los abismos del tiempo, algunos de ellos tienen miles de millones de años de existencia. Son los que deciden si una raza inteligente es apta o no.*





La tecnología de estos "extraterrestres" no es totalmente compatible con la biología humana tal y como la conocemos. Con seguridad alguno de los tres desarrollará parkinson o alguna enfermedad neurodegenerativa.

Sería interesante que contase exactamente que ocurrió en esa sala llena de luz. Rabo en mano me haygo.


----------



## Fígaro (14 Jun 2022)

Zumbados reunidos cuentan payasadas.


----------



## PerotRocaguinarda (14 Jun 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Hace unos años a un canalla le maldije tras estarme haciéndome la vida imposible y al poco tiempo se murió. Cuando era pequeño mi madre hizo algo parecido por el mismo motivo con idéntico resultado.



¿Y cómo los maldijste?


----------



## silent lurker (14 Jun 2022)

En el parque de atracciones de Zaragoza, hace veinte años.
Hacían un sorteo con los tiquetes de entrada poniendo el nombre y metiéndolos en una urna.
Hice la gracia de poner el mío y no el de los niños.
Una niña pequeña fue elegida como mano inocente para que la metiera en la urna.
El segundo premio, un balón, me tocó a mí.
El primer premio, una bicicleta, le tocó a la propia niña que sacaba los tiquetes.
Estaba delante y no hubo tongo cuando cogió el suyo.

No sé si fue paranormal, pero raro si que fue.



Otra vez, era verano e iba andando sólo, me pare de golpe pues se me erizaron todos los cabellos.
No había nadie, seguro, pero la sensación fue muy fuerte y aligere el paso hasta que el pelo volvió a su sitio.

De crío podía proyectarme fuera de mi cuerpo, podía verme en ángulo recto a un metro por encima sentado en el sofa, pero no le di importancia, tampoco lo dije en casa y no volvió a pasar.

Mi madre tenía premoniciones, sólo hablaba de alguien en concreto y a los cinco minutos llamaba esa persona por teléfono, o decir una desgracia y enterarnos al poco que había pasado.


Y la más reciente fue con mi madre precisamente, falleció en el 2019.
Un sábado me desperté con la seguridad de que había estado hablando con ella, no sé de qué y eso que intente por todos los medios recordar (cuando recién despiertas es más fácil) pero la sensación fue de una paz y una tranquilidad que no la había sentido así nunca.
No ha vuelto a pasar.


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (14 Jun 2022)

Lo de notar una pesadez y carga insoportable al estar en un sitio me ha pasado dos veces y ambas a otras personas de mi entorno les ha dado también esa sensación.
Una al visitar una casa que estaba en alquiler y era muy oscura y lúgubre, me dio un bajón increíble al entrar, la otra en un museo lleno de objetos de brujería y magia negra además de máquinas de totura. Pesadez, densidad, tal cual.


----------



## n_flamel (15 Jun 2022)

silent lurker dijo:


> Otra vez, era verano e iba andando sólo, me pare de golpe pues se me erizaron todos los cabellos.
> No había nadie, seguro, pero la sensación fue muy fuerte y aligere el paso hasta que el pelo volvió a su sitio.



Puedes explicar algo de lugar o entorno? rural? urbano?


----------



## Drako (15 Jun 2022)

No sé si lo que voy a contar es paranormal, normal o tal vez simplemente algo que no puedo comprender... quizás aún, pero hoy por hoy, no le encuentro explicación lógica alguna. 

A lo largo de mi vida me han pasado, y me siguen pasando, cosas de dificil explicación, pero la que voy a contar es la única que me genera inquietud. Quizás no me crean, si no lo hubiera vivido, confieso que yo tampoco lo haría, pero les aseguro que lo que voy a decir es absolutamente verídico.

Hace años, perdí de manera abrupta, repentina y trágica a una persona a la que amaba con toda mi alma. Este hecho supuso un antes y un después en mi vida.

Dos años después, de esta pérdida, el mismo mes y día, trabajando, tuve un percance que no me costó la vida de milagro. 

Ese mismo mes y día, un año después de aquel suceso, a mi madre le diagnosticaron el cancer que acabaría con su vida. 

Ese mismo mes y día, una vez más, un año después del diagnóstico del cáncer de mi madre, trabajando, sufrí otro percance en el que, otra vez, vuelvo a no morir de milagro. 

De nuevo ese mes y día, 3 años después de aquel otro percance, otra vez trabajando, sufrí un gravisimo percance en el que estuve más muerto que vivo. Este suceso me tuvo 3 años postrado en una cama, pero cuando ya me daban por perdido, de manera milagrosa, volví a sobrevivir. 

En el transcurso de estos 3 años, fallecieron mi madre y mi padre, de los cuales no pude despedirme. 
Primero, murió mi madre y 2 años después de su fallecimiento, el mismo mes y día en el que sufrí el percance, falleció mi padre. 

Casi un año más tarde de su muerte, concretamente el día antes del aniversario de su fallecimiento y recuperado al 90% de aquel percance que tuve, no podía dormir y estaba sentado con todas las luces apagadas en la terraza de la habitación. La poca y tenue luz que tenía provenía del alumbrado público. Llevaba tiempo mirando al cielo y pensando en mis cosas, cuando empezaron a sonar, a la vez, el teléfono fijo y mi teléfono móvil. Me pareció raro que sonarán los dos a la vez, así que, por deformación profesional, cuando algo raro pasa, lo primero que hago es mirar el reloj, así que encendí la luz de mi reloj digital y mire la hora. Eran las 3:17h de la madrugada, no se me olvidará en la vida, ya era más de media noche así que ya era el primer aniversario de la muerte de mi padre. Otra vez el mismo mes y día. Mi mujer se despertó con el sonido de los teléfonos, encendió la luz de su mesilla, y mientras yo iba al móvil, ella se disponía a contestar el fijo. Aún no había llegado al móvil, cuando oigo decir a mi mujer, "creo que deberías de ver esto". Respondí con un "voy" mientras cogía mi móvil para mirar quién era. No me podía creer el número que me llamaba. Miré a mi mujer y vi que me miraba asustada. Me acerque y vi que al fijo llamaba el mismo número que a mi móvil, el mismo número de teléfono que tenía mi padre. Eso no podía ser, aquel teléfono aún tenía linea operativa, pero era imposible porque estaba apagado y dentro del cajón de mi mesilla, cosa que comprobé y así era. Mi mujer no quería que contestase, pero prefería contestar a preguntarme siempre que hubiera pasado. Contesté en el móvil y se callaron los dos teléfonos. No se escuchaba nada al otro lado, algún ruido, pero nada parecido a una voz, y al cabo de 53 segundos se corto o me colgaron. Después llamé yo varias veces a ese teléfono, que curiosamente, los dos últimos dígitos hacen la cifra del día en cuestión, pero siempre me decía que estaba apagado o fuera de cobertura. 
En días posteriores, consulte con la compañía telefónica. Según ellos, esa llamada nunca se produjo, pero en mi móvil estaba registrada. Nunca supieron explicármelo, ni nunca más ha vuelto a pasar, al menos por ahora. 

Pasados 3 años de aquello, ese mismo mes y día, nació el menor de mis hijos. 
A pesar de que todo fue como la seda, no se imaginan el miedo y lo mal que lo pasé en el parto por ser el día que era. 

Han pasado ya algunos años desde que nació y no ha pasado nada más destacable ese mismo mes y día... por ahora, y que siga así, pero cada vez que se acerca ese día del año, no puedo evitar sentir muchos sentimientos encontrados y cierta inquietud. Cuando llega ese día del año mis emociones son una puta montaña rusa, no puedo evitarlo. 

No se cuantas posibilidades hay de que sea fruto de la casualidad todo lo ocurrido, siempre el mismo mes y día en diferentes años. Puede que la explicación sea la mera casualidad, no lo sé, pero en mi foro interno, tengo el inexplicable convencimiento de que todos estos hechos, de algún modo que escapan a mi entendimiento, están interrelacionados entre ellos. 

Perdón por el tocho, pero lo he resumido lo mejor que he sabido.


----------



## FLACOPACO (15 Jun 2022)

Drako dijo:


> No sé si lo que voy a contar es paranormal, normal o tal vez simplemente algo que no puedo comprender... quizás aún, pero hoy por hoy, no le encuentro explicación lógica alguna.
> 
> A lo largo de mi vida me han pasado, y me siguen pasando, cosas de dificil explicación, pero la que voy a contar es la única que me genera inquietud. Quizás no me crean, si no lo hubiera vivido, confieso que yo tampoco lo haría, pero les aseguro que lo que voy a decir es absolutamente verídico.
> 
> ...



Si realmente te ha pasado todo eso en el mismo dia/mes no creo que sea casualidad. Es como si te toca el gordo del Euromillon cada año...

Enviado desde mi SM-G781B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Fígaro (15 Jun 2022)

Ya se ha aparecido Pazuzu?


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (15 Jun 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Ya se ha aparecido Pazuzu?



una enfermera que me fockaba en 2015 me dijo que mi casa estaba habitada por un macho cabrio de dos patas como el del dia de la bestia. Lo vió en una paralisis del sueño una noche que dormimos juntos.

pd: chica sana, no drojas


----------



## Thyr (15 Jun 2022)

En una ocasión una latina pizpireta me pagó las copas una noche de fiesta, no sé si eso cuenta como experiencia paranormal.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (15 Jun 2022)

Thyr dijo:


> En una ocasión una latina pizpireta me pagó las copas una noche de fiesta, no sé si eso cuenta como experiencia paranormal.



iria con la nariz empolvada con buena moscaína de tabano


----------



## Fígaro (15 Jun 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> una enfermera que me fockaba en 2015 me dijo que mi casa estaba habitada por un macho cabrio de dos patas como el del dia de la vestia. Lo vió en una paralisis del sueño una noche que dormimos juntos.
> 
> pd: chica sana, no drojas



Ni pruevas ni ebidencias.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (15 Jun 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Ni pruevas ni ebidencias.



la unica evidencia son los cumazos de kefir de cabra que le solté a peloy sin condon. Puede que el THC se acumule en la lefa, de ahi las "bisiones" tras la ingesta del venenito.


taluec


----------



## Conde Duckula (15 Jun 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Tipica abducción y secuelas posteriores. No es nada maligno ni del mas alla, somos "nosotros" mismos venidos de un universo paralelo donde la vida inteligente en la Tierra se desarrolló completamente diferente a la que conocemos en nuestra línea del tiempo.
> 
> No obstante, en nuestra linea de tiempo también existe una raza extraterrestre ajena a nosotros de miles de millones de años de evolución formada exclusivamente por entidades robóticas pero manejadas por un alma extraterrestre contenida dentro. Estas conciencias originariamente habitaron un cuerpo mortal, trascendiendo así a la necesidad de un caduco continente biológico a uno robótico e inmortal. *Son los que nos observan desde los abismos del tiempo, algunos de ellos tienen miles de millones de años de existencia. Son los que deciden si una raza inteligente es apta o no.*
> 
> ...



Esto es una mezcla de odisea en el espacio (el trozo del principio que no sale en la peli) y el final de la guerra interminable.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (15 Jun 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Esto es una mezcla de odisea en el espacio (el trozo del principio que no sale en la peli) y el final de la guerra interminable.



No es ninguna mezcla de nada de eso. Ni siquiera he visto la guerra interminable.


----------



## Chortina de Humo (15 Jun 2022)

Hoy he visto un moro en Hacienda.

Lo juro


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (15 Jun 2022)

Chortina de Humo dijo:


> Hoy he visto un moro en Hacienda.
> 
> Lo juro



Algunos curran, los que tienen cuarenta y pico.


----------



## Chortina de Humo (15 Jun 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Algunos curran, los que tienen cuarenta y pico.



Ha sido impactante, casi se me pasa el turno


----------



## Insurgent (15 Jun 2022)

Hace poco tuve un sueño muy raro, no lo recuerdo bien pero es como si unas criaturas me explicasen como estaba ordenado el mundo material y el onírico, que era una especie de otra dimensión en la que están los visitantes nocturnos, abducciones, entidades de todo tipo y demás.
Desgraciadamente se me ha olvidado en gran parte pero era muy revelador, al final los tres seres se pusieron a bailar como a Cámara lenta con sonrisas maliciosas y tenía cada uno en las manos objetos raros, creo que uno tenía un libro.
Soy de tener sueños raros incluso premonitorios de catástrofes y cosas malas.
Lo que siempre me chocó fue de niño cuando en el campo se me apareció un humanoide sin cara con una especie de escafandra en todo su cuerpo bajando a toda velocidad por los riscos y un camino de piedras imposible de bajar así por algo humano.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (15 Jun 2022)

Insurgent dijo:


> Hace poco tuve un sueño muy raro, no lo recuerdo bien pero es como si unas criaturas me explicasen como estaba ordenado el mundo material y el onírico, que era una especie de otra dimensión en la que están los visitantes nocturnos, abducciones, entidades de todo tipo y demás.
> Desgraciadamente se me ha olvidado en gran parte pero era muy revelador, al final los tres seres se pusieron a bailar como a Cámara lenta con sonrisas maliciosas y tenía cada uno en las manos objetos raros, creo que uno tenía un libro.
> Soy de tener sueños raros incluso premonitorios de catástrofes y cosas malas.
> Lo que siempre me chocó fue de niño cuando en el campo _*se me apareció un humanoide sin cara con una especie de escafandra en todo su cuerpo bajando a toda velocidad por los riscos y un camino de piedras imposible de bajar así por algo humano.*_



ningún organismo biológico es capaz de eso. 

era una entidad robótica, un explorador.


----------



## Insurgent (15 Jun 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> ningún organismo biológico es capaz de eso.
> 
> era una entidad robótica, un explorador.



La criatura comenzó a perseguirnos a toda velocidad, a mí y a otros dos niños, salimos corriendo hasta llegar donde estaban nuestros familiares, la criatura desapareció, algó que me ha marcado siempre a lo largo de toda mi vida.
Han pasado muchísimos años ya.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (15 Jun 2022)

Insurgent dijo:


> La criatura comenzó a perseguirnos a toda velocidad, a mí y a otros dos niños, salimos corriendo hasta llegar donde estaban nuestros familiares, la criatura desapareció, algó que me ha marcado siempre a lo largo de toda mi vida.
> Han pasado muchísimos años ya.



con que velocidad se desplazaba? 50-60 km/h? levitaba o usaba extremidades? era metalico?


----------



## Rediooss (15 Jun 2022)

Voy a contar una más, aquí hay implicadas más personas.

Cuando era un chavalín cerca de mi casa había una mansión abandonada hacía ya muchas décadas, perteneció a un General del ejército del Aire.

La mansión constaban de dos plantas con un montón de habitaciones y arriba era toda terraza, una vacilada de casa para unos chavales que nos criamos en completa libertad, además a las afuera de la casa había un bunker, de unos dos metros de profundidad, era muy estrecho y tendría 10 metros de largo.

La mansión no tenía ya ni una sola puerta, y de las ventanas solo quedaba el hueco de cemento, ni ventanas ni marcos, durante tantos años de abandono había sido pasto de saqueos, se llevaron todo lo que se pudieron llevar, pero aun así la mansión mantenía una cierta dignidad de su esplendoroso vestigio pasado, que indudablemente tuvo durante sus mejores años.
Aun así la mansión mantenía el techo intacto ( que era la terraza ), las habitaciones y sus paredes estaban todas en pie, no era la típica casa abandonada donde no quedaban muros o estuvieran parcialmente derruidos.

Cuando te acercabas a esa mansión y observabas su fachada y se te encogía el Alma, siempre pensaba que era la casa ideal para rodar una película de miedo.

Como os imagináis la casa estaba muy perjudicada por el paso de los años, con muchos cascotes y pintadas en las habitaciones, jamás nos atrevíamos a ir solo, era una casa que daba miedo, nos metíamos en las habitaciones y una en particular daba verdadero miedo, no tenía ventanas y estaba totalmente pintada de negro, nos acojonaba estar en esa casa más allá de la puesta del Sol, y solo nos acercábamos a esa casa en Verano, cuando los días eran más largos.

Jugábamos a la guerra hacíamos dos equipos y con un palito o lo que fuera simulábamos que nos disparábamos, escondiéndonos en esa enorme mansión, otras veces simplemente subíamos a la terraza y disfrutábamos de las vistas, estaba rodeada de un inmenso jardín asilvestrado, no había nada cerca habitado.

Pero siempre que estábamos en esa mansión nos invadía una especie de temor a algo, te daba mal rollo, la adrenalina la tenías siempre a tope cuando ibas allí.

El caso es que se comentaba que este general tenía una hija, y que esta hija se suicidó ahorcándose en una de las instancias de la casa, y que a veces aparecía vestida de blanco, mucha gente decía haberla visto, de ahí nuestro temor cada vez que íbamos.

El caso es que allí te podías tirar horas pero cuando empezaba a oscurecer salíamos pitando de la casa, y todos decíamos lo mismo, nos daba miedo esa casa, os lo juro que había una energía o algo que te hacía estar incómodo, pero precisamente esa era la gracia.

Normalmente nos íbamos al anochecer, pero una de las veces nos quedamos fuera de la casa, a la altura del búnker, charlado ante de irnos.

Estábamos sentado de espalda a la casa menos uno que estaba de pie frente a la casa.

De repente este amigo se le queda la cara pálida alza el brazo señalando hacia la casa y dice que ha visto a una mujer vestida de blanco asomándose por una de las habitaciones.

Nos levantamos todos como si tuviéramos un muelle en el culo y nos giramos hacia la casa, de repente otro dice haberla visto también, pasando de una habitación a otra, yo ya no miré más, pusimos pies en polvorosa y salimos corriendo de allí como si nos siguiera el mismísimo diablo.

Estos dos amigos que dijeron verla siempre mantuvieron que la vieron de verdad, que no fue una trola, que vieron a una mujer de blanco el primero mirándonos, el segundo pasando de una habitación a otra, y los dos coincidieron que vestía de una manera que era de otra época.

P.D.
Que se me olvidó contarlo antes, la habitación sin ventanas pintada de negro contaban los viejos del lugar a que lo mandó hacer el General, mandó tapiar las ventanas de la habitación y encerrar allí a su hija una vez que se volvió loca ( que tampoco lo conté antes, antes de ahorcarse se volvió loca ), no sabemos si con la intención de que no se escapara o para que nadie viera por fuera lo que pasaba allí dentro.

Lo que nunca entendimos es porque eligió el color negro para pintar la habitación, y eso hacía volar nuestra imaginación de que allí dentro sucedieron cosas muy chungas.

Esa habitación era tenebrosa, la gente cogía algo punzante y escribía sobre una de sus pareces, al quitar la pintura resaltaba en blanco lo que escribieras sobre sus paredes, yo nunca escribí nada, sentía que si escribías algo de ti quedaba ahí y no me hacía ni puta gracia.

Lo que si creo tener claro es que en esa habitación no se ahorcó la hija del General, porque su cuerpo apareció suspendido sobre la fachada de la casa desde una de las ventanas de una de las innumerables estancias que tenía la casa, y la habitación negra, como dije, no tenía ventanas.


----------



## Insurgent (15 Jun 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> con que velocidad se desplazaba? 50-60 km/h? levitaba o usaba extremidades? era metalico?



Yo no escuché nada, así que siempre podría ir levitando, pero de ver algo a gran distancia, totalmente cubierto como en un traje negro, una cosa rara en medio del campo a acercarse a nosotros en muy pocos segundos fue terrorifico y más para unos críos pequeños, si que tenía extremidades, tenía forma humanoide y era muy alto, dos metros fácilmente, he vuelto a ir por ahí tentando la suerte pero nada, dicen que esa zona es un portal dimensional, hay gente que ha visto cosas por allí, luces, entidades, movimiento de vehículos con el freno de mano puesto, se comentan cosas.


----------



## n_flamel (15 Jun 2022)

La llamada "parapsicología" si se sirve de los mismos prejuicios cientifistas de uso de "aparatos", obsesión por las mediciones, correlaciones y método científico es tan "ciencia" como la fraudulenta y sobrevalorada psicología. Que por cierto los nombres de ambas son equívocos porque no sé en qué se dedican al alma, de modo que ambas son un fraude desde su mismo nombre. Solo que una va con la prepotencia de querer ser "ciencia".


----------



## Drako (15 Jun 2022)

FLACOPACO dijo:


> Si realmente te ha pasado todo eso en el mismo dia/mes no creo que sea casualidad. Es como si te toca el gordo del Euromillon cada año...
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G781B mediante Tapatalk



Yo tampoco creo que sea casualidad. 
Y sí, la verdad es que que cuesta creerlo, como ya he dicho antes, si no lo hubiera vivido en primera persona también me costaría creerlo.
Es más, a veces hasta a mí mismo me cuesta creerlo, pero mis cicatrices internas y externas me devuelven a la realidad.


----------



## Drako (15 Jun 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> una enfermera que me fockaba en 2015 me dijo que mi casa estaba habitada por un macho cabrio de dos patas como el del dia de la vestia. Lo vió en una paralisis del sueño una noche que dormimos juntos.
> 
> pd: chica sana, no drojas



Lo de la parálisis del sueño tiene que ser realmente chungo. Conozco a varias personas que la padecen y lo suelen pasar realmente mal. No sé si es algo común en todas las personas que lo tienen.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (15 Jun 2022)

Drako dijo:


> Lo de la parálisis del sueño tiene que ser realmente chungo. Conozco a varias personas que la padecen y lo suelen pasar realmente mal. No sé si es algo común en todas las personas que lo tienen.



Normalmente veia una figura oscura con forma de hombre, no un macho cabrio de dos patas ...













Puede que ella no se equivocase al fin y al cabo ...



*ORION = 666*
*
ORION MANDA*


----------



## silent lurker (15 Jun 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Puedes explicar algo de lugar o entorno? rural? urbano?



Fue en el campo, camino arbolado, sin viento, era verano entrada la noche.
Pero fue súbito, mire hacia los árboles pero no se podía esconder nadie, había Luna llena y se veía bastante bien.
Durante unos cien metros sentí esa sensación de desasosiego o peligro, con el pelo como escarpias.
Estuve a punto de silbar una canción para que me acompañara.
Si llego a ver una sombra o algo, apreto a correr.


----------



## risto mejido (15 Jun 2022)

tengo un conocido que es guarda jurado , el siempre va con perro, son canes adiestrados, muy estables y serenos, valientes , obedientes , inteligentes.
bueno pues el tio este no ha visto nunca nada raro en sus patrullas pero dice que los perros a veces se niegan a pasar a determinados sitios, como por ejemplo dice que hace muchos años ya antes de hacerse publico, en la casa de america en cibeles contaba que los perros se cagaban y se negaban a entrar a determinadas salas, dice que tenian panico y pavor a pasar , y que no podian pasar, total que pidio cambio de perro y dice que igual a las mismas zonas que no queria pasar el anterior perro, este nuevo tampoco entraba en determinados sitios , decian que algo deberian sentir porque los sitios eran los mismos y con perros diferentes.
este tipo tambien hacia rondas por el museo reina sofia antes de que fuese museo y decia que en los sotanos tampoco se atrevia a entrar ningun perro y habia zonas que aunque fuesen buenos perros si les obligaban a entrar el perro era capaz de atacarles para no pasar, en esa zona por lo visto luego se entero que estaba la morgue y encontraron cadaveres de bebes lapidados pero de hacia muchisimos años, tantos que eso no podia oler pero los perros se percataban de algo raro y sentian miedo, y ya digo que esos perros son la leche de buenos listos e ineligentes, cuando son mayores se los suelen quedar los vigilantes

aclaro que mi amigo no cree en nada de eso ni nunca vio nada raro pero el comportamiento de los perros le descolocaba bastante


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (15 Jun 2022)

Drako dijo:


> Lo de la parálisis del sueño tiene que ser realmente chungo. Conozco a varias personas que la padecen y lo suelen pasar realmente mal. No sé si es algo común en todas las personas que lo tienen.



A mi me sucedia con frecuencia durante una epoca. Me empezo mas o menos a los 17 o 18, y durante algun tiempo, casi una vez por semana o asi. Luego ya cada vez de manera mas esporadica durante los veintitantos, y a partir de la treintena aproximadamente, ya apenas algun que otro episodio aislado.

Recuerdo sobre todo que solia sentir un profundo zumbido, y que este daba paso ya a la sensacion de paralisis total estando mas o menos despierto, no podia moverme ni emitir sonido alguno. Era francamente angustiante, de hecho, durante la epoca en que me sucedia con relativa frecuencia, a veces me acostaba medio acojonado pensando en que pudiese empezar a sentir aquel zumbido profundo en el interior de mi cabeza que se iba intensificando hasta llegar al momento ese de sentirte paralizado.

Tarde un tiempo en comprender a que era debido. La primera vez que escuche hablar del fenomeno era en aquel programa de radio "Espacio en Blanco". Porque hasta entonces, llegue incluso a pensar que pudiese ser debido a algun fenomeno de abduccion extraterrestre como en "Communion" o algo asi.

La conclusion que saco, es que debe ser un proceso generalmente temporal y relacionado con la edad, como los de los sueos humedos. Por el cual tambien pase durante mi adolescencia. Recuerdo aquellas vecces en que me despertaba todo corrido por el pantalon del pijama. Pero esa ya seria otra historia.


----------



## Irerod (15 Jun 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> tengo un conocido que es guarda jurado , el siempre va con perro, son canes adiestrados, muy estables y serenos, valientes , obedientes , inteligentes.
> bueno pues el tio este no ha visto nunca nada raro en sus patrullas pero dice que los perros a veces se niegan a pasar a determinados sitios, como por ejemplo dice que hace muchos años ya antes de hacerse publico, en la casa de america en cibeles contaba que los perros se cagaban y se negaban a entrar a determinadas salas, dice que tenian panico y pavor a pasar , y que no podian pasar, total que pidio cambio de perro y dice que igual a las mismas zonas que no queria pasar el anterior perro, este nuevo tampoco entraba en determinados sitios , decian que algo deberian sentir porque los sitios eran los mismos y con perros diferentes.
> este tipo tambien hacia rondas por el museo reina sofia antes de que fuese museo y decia que en los sotanos tampoco se atrevia a entrar ningun perro y habia zonas que aunque fuesen buenos perros si les obligaban a entrar el perro era capaz de atacarles para no pasar, en esa zona por lo visto luego se entero que estaba la morgue y encontraron cadaveres de bebes lapidados pero de hacia muchisimos años, tantos que eso no podia oler pero los perros se percataban de algo raro y sentian miedo, y ya digo que esos perros son la leche de buenos listos e ineligentes, cuando son mayores se los suelen quedar los vigilantes
> 
> aclaro que mi amigo no cree en nada de eso ni nunca vio nada raro pero el comportamiento de los perros le descolocaba bastante



Eso mismo del Reina Sofia se lo he oído a mi primo. Su amigo estuvo de vigilante de seguridad y lo tubo que dejar porque había de todo. Desde sombras de monjes , gritos, luces que se encendían y apagaban, hasta lo de los perros. Dejo el curre por que no soportaba el stress y el pánico.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (15 Jun 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> A mi me sucedia con frecuencia durante una epoca. Me empezo mas o menos a los 17 o 18, y durante algun tiempo, casi una vez por semana o asi. Luego ya cada vez de manera mas esporadica durante los veintitantos, y a partir de la treintena aproximadamente, ya apenas algun que otro episodio aislado.
> 
> Recuerdo sobre todo que solia sentir un profundo zumbido, y que este daba paso ya a la sensacion de paralisis total estando mas o menos despierto, no podia moverme ni emitir sonido alguno. Era francamente angustiante, de hecho, durante la epoca en que me sucedia con relativa frecuencia, a veces me acostaba medio acojonado pensando en que pudiese empezar a sentir aquel zumbido profundo en el interior de mi cabeza que se iba intensificando hasta llegar al momento ese de sentirte paralizado.
> 
> ...



La paralisis del sueño se produce por un trastorno en la transición del sueño y la vigilia y viceversa. Aparece una actividad cerebral anomala en el electroencefalograma. Esta actividad anomala es similar a la que se observa en trances por meditación o estados alterados de conciencia en experiencias misticas.

A mi modo de ver la paralisis del sueño es una especie de estado alterado de conciencia donde la gente contacta con entidades de planos de la existencia diferentes a este, intermedios entre los vivos los muertos, y visitados por entes de el bajo astral, algunos con forma antropomorfa, otros con formas grotescas y animalescas.

Curiosamente este tipo de fenómeno se da mas en mujeres de biotipo leptosómico, y de treinta a cuarenta y pocos. Nótese que un biotipo leptsómico indica un predominio del ectodermo embrionario y un sistema nervioso central mas potente.


----------



## Euron G. (15 Jun 2022)

Ya me gustaría, ver un OVNI o un humanoide sin ningún atisbo de duda, y con uno o varios testigos más.


----------



## Conde Duckula (15 Jun 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> No es ninguna mezcla de nada de eso. Ni siquiera he visto la guerra interminable.



Lo que digo de odisea en el espacio solo sale en el libro y la guerra interminable es también un libro, que yo sepa no hay peli.

Pero si lo que digo es cierto. Aunque no lo hayas sacado de ahí. Lo parece.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (15 Jun 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> Ya me gustaría, ver un OVNI o un humanoide sin ningún atisbo de duda, y con uno o varios testigos más.



Yo conozco a uno que vio un humanoide en pareja(él, no el humanoide) , cerca de un establecimeinto militar.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (15 Jun 2022)

Sr. Chinarro dijo:


> Yo conozco a uno que vio un humanoide en pareja(él, no el humanoide) , cerca de un establecimeinto militar.



Ya hubo una guerra nuclear en 2020.

Lo unico que vosotros no lo sabeis.


----------



## vanderwilde (15 Jun 2022)

Métete, bueno ahora no sé, en una UIL de la Legión, a ver si aquello es o no normal. Estaba uno en un estado de suspensión permanente. No contactabas con la realidad. Lo que contactaba era una radiación, qué, por eso creía uno que aquello era normal.

Vaya maquinorra que está pasando por la calle. Y eso no es paranormal al precio que está la gasolina?


----------



## elpelos (15 Jun 2022)

Despertarse en mitad de la noche hablando un idioma desconocido


----------



## n_flamel (15 Jun 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> A mi me sucedia con frecuencia durante una epoca. Me empezo mas o menos a los 17 o 18, y durante algun tiempo, casi una vez por semana o asi. Luego ya cada vez de manera mas esporadica durante los veintitantos, y a partir de la treintena aproximadamente, ya apenas algun que otro episodio aislado.
> 
> Recuerdo sobre todo que solia sentir un profundo zumbido, y que este daba paso ya a la sensacion de paralisis total estando mas o menos despierto, no podia moverme ni emitir sonido alguno. Era francamente angustiante, de hecho, durante la epoca en que me sucedia con relativa frecuencia, a veces me acostaba medio acojonado pensando en que pudiese empezar a sentir aquel zumbido profundo en el interior de mi cabeza que se iba intensificando hasta llegar al momento ese de sentirte paralizado.
> 
> ...



En esos episodios nunca sentiste "presencias" ni "visitas" alrededor? nunca viste nada?


----------



## n_flamel (15 Jun 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Ya hubo una guerra nuclear en 2020.
> 
> Lo unico que vosotros no lo sabeis.



¿¿¿???


----------



## risto mejido (15 Jun 2022)

Irerod dijo:


> Eso mismo del Reina Sofia se lo he oído a mi primo. Su amigo estuvo de vigilante de seguridad y lo tubo que dejar porque había de todo. Desde sombras de monjes , gritos, luces que se encendían y apagaban, hasta lo de los perros. Dejo el curre por que no soportaba el stress y el pánico.



si, mi conocido me decia de gente que se despedia con tal de no tener ese servicio, pero el no vio nada, lo de los perros segun el era inexplicable


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (15 Jun 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Tipica abducción y secuelas posteriores. No es nada maligno ni del mas alla, somos "nosotros" mismos venidos de un universo paralelo donde la vida inteligente en la Tierra se desarrolló completamente diferente a la que conocemos en nuestra línea del tiempo.
> 
> No obstante, en nuestra linea de tiempo también existe una raza extraterrestre ajena a nosotros de miles de millones de años de evolución formada exclusivamente por entidades robóticas pero manejadas por un alma extraterrestre contenida dentro. Estas conciencias originariamente habitaron un cuerpo mortal, trascendiendo así a la necesidad de un caduco continente biológico a uno robótico e inmortal. *Son los que nos observan desde los abismos del tiempo, algunos de ellos tienen miles de millones de años de existencia. Son los que deciden si una raza inteligente es apta o no.*
> 
> ...



No me jodas, ¿a qué edades suelen desarrollarse esas enfermedades en abducidos? Tengo cuarenta.

Sí que son entes malignos, de lo contrario, siendo tan avanzados, tendrían cuidado y no nos someterían a todo lo que hicieron sabiendo que puede causarnos enfermedades. Eso si es que no lo hicieron de forma deliberada.

Si cuento lo que pasó dentro de la nave, os descojonaréis. No es plan, para mí esto fue muy importante. De hecho, me jode cuando alguien hace burla de estos temas, cuente quien lo cuente.


----------



## ddeltonin (15 Jun 2022)

Paranormales no, pero parasubnormales a cascoporro!!


----------



## Paddy McAloon (15 Jun 2022)

Baubens2 dijo:


> A mi se me apareció San josemaria desde entonces soy un fiel devoto.



¿Ta te pones el cilicio para autolesionarte?


----------



## rory (15 Jun 2022)

Eso me pasó con una novia hace muchos años. Estaba durmiendo con ella y me desperté. Ella seguía dormida pero hablando en un idioma extrañísimo del que no pude identificar ni una sola palabra.


elpelos dijo:


> Despertarse en mitad de la noche hablando un idioma desconocido


----------



## Paddy McAloon (15 Jun 2022)

CADAdiasoy+RICO! dijo:


> Unos moros mataron en un atentado a 200 Españoles en unos trenes antes de unas elecciones.



Mentira podrida. Fue un atentado de falsa bandera como todos los atribuidos al llamado "terrorismo islámico".


----------



## Baubens2 (15 Jun 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> ¿Ta te pones el cilicio para autolesionarte?



Para recordar lo que Cristo sufrió en la cruz


----------



## n_flamel (15 Jun 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Mentira podrida. Fue un atentado de falsa bandera como todos los atribuidos al llamado "terrorismo islámico".



Lo veo y subo a "Unos moros simulando ser otros moros".


----------



## Aurkitu (15 Jun 2022)

Drako dijo:


> No sé si lo que voy a contar es paranormal, normal o tal vez simplemente algo que no puedo comprender... quizás aún, pero hoy por hoy, no le encuentro explicación lógica alguna.
> 
> A lo largo de mi vida me han pasado, y me siguen pasando, cosas de dificil explicación, pero la que voy a contar es la única que me genera inquietud. Quizás no me crean, si no lo hubiera vivido, confieso que yo tampoco lo haría, pero les aseguro que lo que voy a decir es absolutamente verídico.
> 
> ...



Me quedo con las ganas de saber la fecha, mi madre murió un domingo 19. Y ni mucho menos como lo que explicas, pero el 19 ha acompañado varios fines de ciclo; en mi caso si parece mera casualidad.

Lo que tu experiencia refuerza la idea de simulación.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (16 Jun 2022)

Drako dijo:


> No sé si lo que voy a contar es paranormal, normal o tal vez simplemente algo que no puedo comprender... quizás aún, pero hoy por hoy, no le encuentro explicación lógica alguna.
> 
> A lo largo de mi vida me han pasado, y me siguen pasando, cosas de dificil explicación, pero la que voy a contar es la única que me genera inquietud. Quizás no me crean, si no lo hubiera vivido, confieso que yo tampoco lo haría, pero les aseguro que lo que voy a decir es absolutamente verídico.
> 
> ...



Joooooderrr.
Y yo pensando que lo del 15 de junio de 2020, con mi padre y mi marido entrando a la vez en urgencias era el summum de las casualidades...


----------



## Merodeador (16 Jun 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Por cierto lo has vuelto a hablar con tu madre, por si lo soñaste?



Hola ,lo que he contado es asi fue hace unos30 ańos y la versión es la misma no hay nada que hablar ,fue así y así seguirá


----------



## Paddy McAloon (16 Jun 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Lo veo y subo a "Unos moros simulando ser otros moros".



Pásate por el hilo de Mr. Priede.


----------



## Merodeador (16 Jun 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Vale que no hubiera incendio, pero, ¿que nadie viera nada?
> [/hola fue todo el horizonte como en llamas y rojizo y por la hora entre las 23:30 -01:00 de la madrugada no podía ser una puesta de sol era muy intenso ,no tengo ni idea ni tengo explicación .y el reloj lo llevo en hora


----------



## Fígaro (16 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> No me jodas, ¿a qué edades suelen desarrollarse esas enfermedades en abducidos? Tengo cuarenta.
> 
> Sí que son entes malignos, de lo contrario, siendo tan avanzados, tendrían cuidado y no nos someterían a todo lo que hicieron sabiendo que puede causarnos enfermedades. Eso si es que no lo hicieron de forma deliberada.
> 
> Si cuento lo que pasó dentro de la nave, os descojonaréis. No es plan, para mí esto fue muy importante. De hecho, me jode cuando alguien hace burla de estos temas, cuente quien lo cuente.




JAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJ 


Lo mejor de esta historia sabéis lo que es?


Que viene completa.

No le faltan aliens.

Hay paguita por abducción? Dan justificante en el mostrador de la nave?


Ay que me relol.


Malditos tarados....


----------



## asakopako (16 Jun 2022)

El otro día les dejé un par de carros de supermercado a unos follarrusos. Mira, tú llevas el t-90 y tú el armata. Fiu fiu. Y ahí se tiraron varias horas luchando con sus carros de combate para anormales. Pasé 10 horas después ya bien comido y bien cagado y ahí seguían.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (16 Jun 2022)

rory dijo:


> Eso me pasó con una novia hace muchos años. Estaba durmiendo con ella y me desperté. Ella seguía dormida pero hablando en un idioma extrañísimo del que no pude identificar ni una sola palabra.



Probablemente era Marroqui, se lo habria enseñado el mena al que veia cuando te despistabas.


----------



## elpelos (16 Jun 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Probablemente era Marroqui, se lo habria enseñado el mena al que veia cuando te despistabas.



No le veo la gracia. Aquí la gente cuenta las cosas raras que le han sucedido y sale el graciosete con una broma de mal gusto. Haber campeón a mi quien me ha enseñado un idioma desconocido al despertarme en mitad de la noche, igual es tu madre quien me lo enseño


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (16 Jun 2022)

rory dijo:


> Eso me pasó con una novia hace muchos años. Estaba durmiendo con ella y me desperté. Ella seguía dormida pero hablando en un idioma extrañísimo del que no pude identificar ni una sola palabra.



Estaba con una pareja que empezó a ladrar mientras dormía.
Según me comentó la fiebre que tenía era tan alta que soñaba que era un perro revolcándose por la nieve para refrescarse.
Lo jodido era que vivíamos en un edificio que no admitían perros.Imaginaos al conserje llamando a la puerta para sacar al perro.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (16 Jun 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> En esos episodios nunca sentiste "presencias" ni "visitas" alrededor? nunca viste nada?



No, por eso eran simplemente paralisis del sueño.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (16 Jun 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> La paralisis del sueño se produce por un trastorno en la transición del sueño y la vigilia y viceversa. Aparece una actividad cerebral anomala en el electroencefalograma. Esta actividad anomala es similar a la que se observa en trances por meditación o estados alterados de conciencia en experiencias misticas.
> 
> A mi modo de ver la paralisis del sueño es una especie de estado alterado de conciencia donde la gente contacta con entidades de planos de la existencia diferentes a este, intermedios entre los vivos los muertos, y visitados por entes de el bajo astral, algunos con forma antropomorfa, otros con formas grotescas y animalescas.
> 
> Curiosamente este tipo de fenómeno se da mas en mujeres de biotipo leptosómico, y de treinta a cuarenta y pocos. Nótese que un biotipo leptsómico indica un predominio del ectodermo embrionario y un sistema nervioso central mas potente.



Puede ser, pero a mi lo unico que me sucedia era oir un profundo zumbido y quedarme paralizado. Asi que menos mal que no se me aparecio nunca ningun extraterrestre en la habitacion, porque en ese caso podria haberme sodomizado sin que yo hubiese podido ni tan siquiera pedir auxilio.


----------



## ueee3 (16 Jun 2022)

El mago en la torre dijo:


> *Eso es nigromancia. Yo la practico. Y sí, puede servir de mucha ayuda. *



Pensaba que la nigromancia era revivir a los muertos... O hacer que sus cadáveres se movieran.


----------



## ueee3 (16 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Me ocurrió cuando tenía 11 años. Los otros dos tenían 15 y 14. Estábamos jugando en el bosque y empezamos a percibir una luz parpadeante muy fuerte, como nada que haya visto desde entonces, como un flash que llegaba desde muy lejos y lo iluminaba absolutamente todo durante unas décimas de segundo, y no era de noche todavía, estaba oscureciendo pero se veía. Era como el flash de una cámara gigantesca. Fuimos en dirección a la fuente de la luz y vimos algo moverse un par de veces y echamos a correr. Al poco no era capaz de correr, como si de repende fuera muy pesado o me estuvieran agarrando por todos lados, una sensación muy extraña que nunca volví a sentir. Los otros dos dijeron que sintieron lo mismo. Entonces vino el encuentro o como le quieras llamar, en una sala enorme con una luz muy clara. Esto ya no lo cuento porque me dirán que s mentira y eso me tocará mucho los huevos. Pasado eso me desperté al lado de los dos chavales, estábamos bastante lejos, a unos diez minutos andando de donde nos encontrábamos antes de la abducción. Nos levantamos y nos fuimos corriendo. Al llegar comprobamos que todos habíamos experimentado lo mismo. Los tres desarrollamos trastornos de ansiedad que duran hasta hoy en dos casos, no volvimos a ser los mismos, el otro no sé porque llevo años sin verlo. Lo que sea que era lo que nos abdujo, era maligno, nos cambió el cerebro. No descarto que nos hayan operado, literalmente.



Te creo. ¿Y sabes por qué? Porque he leído muchos casos ufológicos (por así decirlo, porque no sabemos de qué hablamos), y son ASÍ. Por tanto, o bien estáis algunos inventándoos historias similares, y tú serías un escritor ufológico escribiendo por aquí no se sabe bien para qué porque no ganarías dinero (si lo eres fírmame algún libro, anda  ), o bien es verdad. Como experiencia, sin entrar en lo que es, que sea verdad, que lo sintáis como verdad.

Lo de quedarse paralizado es curioso, creo que muchos alguna vez hemos soñado cosas así... pero claro, en tu caso erais tres, por lo tanto como muy bien has dicho, si fue un sueño, qué extraño que tuvierais los tres el mismo (y seguiría siendo un caso digno de investigación).

Si no has leído casos de avistamientos ufológicos te invito a hacerlo, te sorprenderá lo parecidas que son todas las historias a la tuya.

Yo te agradecería muchísimo que contaras qué visteis allí porque aunque como te he dicho que he leído muchas historias de encuentros o avistamientos ufológicos, prácticamente nunca se menciona qué ocurre cuando alguien es abducido.

Por último, si temes que te hayan operado, te animo y te insto a que te hagas algún tipo de examen médico. Un tac, por ejemplo. El @doc Billyalgomás ha contado algo de que encontró una esfera metálica en un sitio que no debía estar. Así que eso.

Es más, si nunca te has hecho una resonancia y sospechas que te pudo pasar algo así, hazte un tac antes, si no, si un día te haces una resonancia y tuvieras un objeto ferromagnético dentro, podría matarte.


----------



## ueee3 (16 Jun 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Yo tengo muchas experiencias paranormales de verdad.
> 
> Tambien puedo incluir la desaparicion delante de mis ojos de dos tarjetas mini SD no una dos........... una tenia material sensible, sabia donde estaba, no podia haber ido a ningun lado, pues desaparecio la hija de puta y nunca mas se volvio a ver, la otra simplemente tenia musica, igualmente desaparecio, una cosa increible, levante el cuarto entero y nada, pero vaya que aquello desaparecio delante mia.
> 
> ...



¿Ligas mucho, o son prostitutas? 

Oye, ya que te pasa tanto, podrías tratar de grabar alguna.

Por otro lado, las premoniciones de muerte... ¿tal vez en algún caso avisando a la persona no habría poderse evitado? ¿Por qué estás tan seguro de que no?


----------



## ueee3 (16 Jun 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Hay un sitio por Granada, en donde siempre han pasado cosas, desde pequeños sabemos que alli pasan, se ven y se escuchan cosas.
> 
> Ese lugar esta maldito desde que robaron el sitio, era un sitio que una mujer regalo en herencia con intencion de que aquello fuera lugar sagrado, pero robaron el sitio.
> 
> ...



Mejor que psicofonías si podéis grabar cosas... como la puerta cerrándose...


----------



## ueee3 (16 Jun 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Un dia estaba yo alli y vi de lejos como subian tres amigos a las cuatro de la mañana, venian de fiesta, me escondi por que conozco aquello y cuando pasaron susurre el nombre de uno de ellos, como se sabe que por alli pasan cosas de esas muy raras salieron echando de ostias como alma que lleva el diablo, se dieron la vuelta, vieron que no habia nadie, estaban alli mirando totalmente blancos, logicamente no me vieron y se fueron que les falto correr, muchas historias paranormales seran en realidad cosas como esta de un joputa escondido, pero luego hay otras muchas que no se puede esplicar que pasa.



Pues con esto acabas de echar por tierra todos los sucesos paranormales de al menos ese "sitio".


----------



## ueee3 (16 Jun 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Tipica abducción y secuelas posteriores. No es nada maligno ni del mas alla, somos "nosotros" mismos venidos de un universo paralelo donde la vida inteligente en la Tierra se desarrolló completamente diferente a la que conocemos en nuestra línea del tiempo.
> 
> No obstante, en nuestra linea de tiempo también existe una raza extraterrestre ajena a nosotros de miles de millones de años de evolución formada exclusivamente por entidades robóticas pero manejadas por un alma extraterrestre contenida dentro. Estas conciencias originariamente habitaron un cuerpo mortal, trascendiendo así a la necesidad de un caduco continente biológico a uno robótico e inmortal. *Son los que nos observan desde los abismos del tiempo, algunos de ellos tienen miles de millones de años de existencia. Son los que deciden si una raza inteligente es apta o no.*
> 
> ...



¿Eso que cuentas sobre otros seres son suposiciones, divagaciones, o creencias firmes? Y si es esto último, ¿por qué las crees? ¿Por qué tu versión es correcta y la de reptilianos, pleyadianos, grises o nórdicos no?


----------



## ueee3 (16 Jun 2022)

LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS dijo:


> Lo de notar una pesadez y carga insoportable al estar en un sitio me ha pasado dos veces y ambas a otras personas de mi entorno les ha dado también esa sensación.
> Una al visitar una casa que estaba en alquiler y era muy oscura y lúgubre, me dio un bajón increíble al entrar, la otra en un museo lleno de objetos de brujería y magia negra además de máquinas de totura. Pesadez, densidad, tal cual.



Habría que hacer el experimento de meter a alguien ahí con una venda tapándole los ojos, para no ver eso y poder sugestionarse por ese lado, y ver qué siente (podría compararse con una casa normal en la que también entrara vendado).


----------



## ueee3 (16 Jun 2022)

Insurgent dijo:


> La criatura comenzó a perseguirnos a toda velocidad, a mí y a otros dos niños, salimos corriendo hasta llegar donde estaban nuestros familiares, la criatura desapareció, algó que me ha marcado siempre a lo largo de toda mi vida.
> Han pasado muchísimos años ya.



¿Se lo contasteis a vuestros padres? ¿Habéis hablado entre vosotros de eso después?


----------



## ueee3 (16 Jun 2022)

Insurgent dijo:


> Yo no escuché nada, así que siempre podría ir levitando, pero de ver algo a gran distancia, totalmente cubierto como en un traje negro, una cosa rara en medio del campo a acercarse a nosotros en muy pocos segundos fue terrorifico y más para unos críos pequeños, si que tenía extremidades, tenía forma humanoide y era muy alto, dos metros fácilmente, he vuelto a ir por ahí tentando la suerte pero nada, dicen que esa zona es un portal dimensional, hay gente que ha visto cosas por allí, luces, entidades, movimiento de vehículos con el freno de mano puesto, se comentan cosas.



Joer, pues a ver si va alguien cámara en mano...


----------



## ueee3 (16 Jun 2022)

Merodeador dijo:


> Hola ,lo que he contado es asi fue hace unos30 ańos y la versión es la misma no hay nada que hablar ,fue así y así seguirá



Si no lo hablaste después con ningún otro implicado, no sabes si es verdad. Pudo ser un sueño, o un brote psicótico.


----------



## n_flamel (16 Jun 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Te creo. ¿Y sabes por qué? Porque he leído muchos casos ufológicos (por así decirlo, porque no sabemos de qué hablamos), y son ASÍ. Por tanto, o bien estáis algunos inventándoos historias similares, y tú serías un escritor ufológico escribiendo por aquí no se sabe bien para qué porque no ganarías dinero (si lo eres fírmame algún libro, anda  ), o bien es verdad. Como experiencia, sin entrar en lo que es, que sea verdad, que lo sintáis como verdad.
> 
> Lo de quedarse paralizado es curioso, creo que muchos alguna vez hemos soñado cosas así... pero claro, en tu caso erais tres, por lo tanto como muy bien has dicho, si fue un sueño, qué extraño que tuvierais los tres el mismo (y seguiría siendo un caso digno de investigación).
> 
> ...



Ahora que lo pienso, seguro que alguien del hilo ha leído a Mircea Eliade y sus estudios sobre chamanismo: eso de que te rapten y te operen es como una variante maligna del sueño típico chamánico en que te operan o tesacan el corazón, o te descuartizan y te reconstruyen o en alguna otra variante los espíritus te cambian los huesos de hueso por huesos de metal. Se parece bastante. Incluso el detalle de mezclarse sueño con realidad. 

Habría que preguntarse y responderse por qué ciertos entes del mundo sutil tratan con nosotros así de este modo. Desde luego es algo extraño. 

Ya que estamos me permito preguntarle al forero @AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! si tiene algún atisbo de tener algún tipo de "cualidad" chamánica.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (16 Jun 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> ¿Ligas mucho, o son prostitutas?
> 
> Oye, ya que te pasa tanto, podrías tratar de grabar alguna.
> 
> Por otro lado, las premoniciones de muerte... ¿tal vez en algún caso avisando a la persona no habría poderse evitado? ¿Por qué estás tan seguro de que no?



No se puede avisar, cuando me viene eso suele ser muerte segura, el dia que me di cuenta con mi madre y me vino al poco tiempo cancer terminal.

Con mi abuelo por ejemplo parecido.


----------



## .Kaikus (16 Jun 2022)

Que diferencia hay en las paralisis del sueño, donde no hay zumbido ???.


----------



## Insurgent (16 Jun 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> ¿Se lo contasteis a vuestros padres? ¿Habéis hablado entre vosotros de eso después?



Claro, pero poca cosa, que iban a decir? 
Alguna vez lo hablamos y seguimos con que algo sucedió ese día que no debía de estar ahí. 
Cámaras hace más de veinte años, unos niños... No lo veo.


----------



## Puta Desagradecida (17 Jun 2022)

si con la puta vieja de tu difunta madre


----------



## V. Crawley (17 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Que diferencia hay en las paralisis del sueño, donde no hay zumbido ???.



¿De qué era lo del zumbido? Me pasó hace unos meses, me quedé boca arriba medio sopa y empecé a sentir una vibración por todo el cuerpo, y en mis oídos.


----------



## .Kaikus (17 Jun 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> ¿De qué era lo del zumbido? Me pasó hace unos meses, me quedé boca arriba medio sopa y empecé a sentir una vibración por todo el cuerpo, y en mis oídos.



Todos comentan que entran en la paralisis del sueño con un zumbido...


----------



## V. Crawley (17 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Todos comentan que entran en la paralisis del sueño con un zumbido...



Ah, pues no sé, no me pasó nada más. Fue extraño porque sentí como si pudiera pararlo si quería, y como me acojoné un poco pensé que quería dormirme y que terminase, y me dormí sin más. Una cosa bastante rara.


----------



## Power Ranger en paro (17 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Que diferencia hay en las paralisis del sueño, donde no hay zumbido ???.



El zumbido se relaciona con tener un viaje astral.


----------



## Power Ranger en paro (17 Jun 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> ¿De qué era lo del zumbido? Me pasó hace unos meses, me quedé boca arriba medio sopa y empecé a sentir una vibración por todo el cuerpo, y en mis oídos.



viaje astral.


----------



## Gorrión (17 Jun 2022)

Tengo una pequeña estantería en la que libros se mueven, se salen hacia fuera solos, pero lo mas raro que ha pasado es encontrarme el libro introducido al revés, con las páginas hacia fuera, concretamente el de Toxina.





¿Alguien ha vivido algo parecido?


----------



## Seagrams (17 Jun 2022)

Cuando tenía 9 años estando en un campamento de verano empecé a tener unos dolores de cabeza terribles. No fue algo paulatino, sino que recuerdo perfectamente el primer día que experimenté dolor de cabeza, precisamente porque siempre había oído quejarse a los adultos de sus dolores de cabeza y ese día pensé "Si esto es el dolor de cabeza pobres mis padres y abuelos tener que aguantar sin llorar y tirarse al suelo" y tuve mucho miedo de morirme lejos de mis padres y de mis hermanos. El siguiente episodio que recuerdo fue estar en clase de Conocimiento del medio y sentir un dolor tan fuerte que solo me pude tirar al suelo y ponerme a gritar que por favor me cortasen la cabeza. Llegó mi madre y me llevó al médico. El médico de cabecera me había recetado no se cuantas tandas de antibióticos porque tenía "los ganglios" del cuello muy inflamados y al volver ese día le dijo a mi madre que lo mejor era que me llevase por urgencias al hospital central, que eso no tenía buena pinta. Le dijo que podía ser maligno... Total, que después de horas en el hospital a alguien se le dio por hacerme una radiografía y ahí salió la causa del dolor: tengo dos costillas extra por encima de la clavícula (léase en el cuello) Por suerte no me entraña ningún riesgo vital y los dolores desaparecieron tan rápido como vinieron, así que no he necesitado extirparlas y tampoco me dan ninguna clase de transtorno. Así que, hasta aquí, todo se queda en una curiosa anécdota de la que empecé a atar cabos con otras circunstancias extrañas que me rodean hace solo un par de añitos...

Hay otro caso de "anomalía" anatómica en mi familia y es que mi prima hermana, de mi misma edad, "nació" sin un riñón. Nada más: de 4 hermanos que somos, 3 tios por parte de mi madre y 4 por parte de mi padre, nadie más en la familia, que se sepa, tiene ningún otro tipo de anomalía.


Y luego está una compañera de clase de EGB y instituto, que no tiene ningún tipo de parentesco conmigo: de hecho sus padres eran belgas . Cuando pasamos a bachillerato todas las chicas de la clase teníamos ya la regla y un cuerpo más o menos desarrollado mientras que ella seguía pareciendo una niña. Sus padres la llevaron al ginecólogo a ver si aquello era normal y sorpresa: mi vecina no tenía ovarios.


Pues como digo, fue hace un par de años que un día sin más se me vino a la cabeza un detalle: adivinad quienes estuvieron conmigo en ese campamento de verano en el que me empezó a doler la cabeza...


----------



## Paddy McAloon (17 Jun 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Probablemente era Marroqui, se lo habria enseñado el mena al que veia cuando te despistabas.



El marroquí como tal no existe. En todo caso sería árabe marroquí o algún dialecto bereber (amazigh).


----------



## Paddy McAloon (17 Jun 2022)

elpelos dijo:


> No le veo la gracia. Aquí la gente cuenta las cosas raras que le han sucedido y sale el graciosete con una broma de mal gusto. Haber campeón a mi quien me ha enseñado un idioma desconocido al despertarme en mitad de la noche, igual es tu madre quien me lo enseño



*A ver* si aprendres a escribir, hijnorante.


----------



## Drako (17 Jun 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> Me quedo con las ganas de saber la fecha, mi madre murió un domingo 19. Y ni mucho menos como lo que explicas, pero el 19 ha acompañado varios fines de ciclo; en mi caso si parece mera casualidad.
> 
> Lo que tu experiencia refuerza la idea de simulación.



Con los debidos respetos, qué día y de qué mes, me va a perdonar, pero me los reservo, pero sí le diré que el número es muy cercano al 19 que a usted le acompaña. 
Curiosamente un domingo 19 nací yo hace titantos años.


----------



## Drako (17 Jun 2022)

Sr. Chinarro dijo:


> Joooooderrr.
> Y yo pensando que lo del 15 de junio de 2020, con mi padre y mi marido entrando a la vez en urgencias era el summum de las casualidades...



Como se suele decir, a veces, la realidad supera a la ficción.


----------



## Drako (17 Jun 2022)

elpelos dijo:


> No le veo la gracia. Aquí la gente cuenta las cosas raras que le han sucedido y sale el graciosete con una broma de mal gusto. Haber campeón a mi quien me ha enseñado un idioma desconocido al despertarme en mitad de la noche, igual es tu madre quien me lo enseño



Calma caballero, sólo es humor, tómeselo con calma. Seguro que no es nada personal.
Esto es burbuja, hábitat de todo tipo de 'cretinos' que entran en todo tipo de hilos 'que no les interesan'.
Como en este caso, a leerse hasta la última coma de las curenta... y pico paginas...siempre sin interes, porque son tipos duros que no creen en nada, ni les asusta nada ni nadie, y sólo entran... sin intereses ninguno, no lo olvide...para 'reírse' de 'subnormales' y 'anormales' como los que hemos contado algo.

Este usted tranquilo, y deje a los 'desinteresados' interesarse por su 'desinteres'. Ellos son así, como decía aquel "sin querer queriendo".


----------



## Fígaro (17 Jun 2022)

Drako dijo:


> Calma caballero, sólo es humor, tómeselo con calma. Seguro que no es nada personal.
> Esto es burbuja, hábitat de todo tipo de 'cretinos' que entran en todo tipo de hilos 'que no les interesan'.
> Como en este caso, a leerse hasta la última coma de las curenta... y pico paginas...siempre sin interes, porque son tipos duros que no creen en nada, ni les asusta nada ni nadie, y sólo entran... sin intereses ninguno, no lo olvide...para 'reírse' de 'subnormales' y 'anormales' como los que hemos contado algo.
> 
> Este usted tranquilo, y deje a los 'desinteresados' interesarse por su 'desinteres'. Ellos son así, como decía aquel "sin querer queriendo".



Me doy por aludido.

Me leo todo buscando “eso” paranormal y nada más que veo chaladuras y relatos de politoxicómanos y enfermos mentales.

Seguiré leyendo, a ver si alguien aporta una puta prueba.


----------



## Drako (17 Jun 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Me doy por aludido.
> 
> Me leo todo buscando “eso” paranormal y nada más que veo chaladuras y relatos de politoxicómanos y enfermos mentales.
> 
> Seguiré leyendo, a ver si alguien aporta una puta prueba.



En mi opinión, lo suyo es mucho más paranormal, con leer lo que escribe o dice la gente en un mero foro, ya es usted capaz de emitir un diagnostico de los mismos. Debe ser un profesional realmente bueno.

Dice que lo que lee, sólo son "chaladuras y relatos de politoxicómanos y enfermos mentales", no sé en cuál de las categorías me cataloga, pero hablo por mí, las únicas drogas que he tomado en mi vida, han sido siempre legales, el tabaco (que deje hace algunos años) y el café, el cuál sigo tomando porque me encanta y no bebo alcohol. Enfermedad mental, no tengo ninguna, al menos diagnóstica, y por mi profesión mis exámenes psiquiátricos están al día sin ninguna 'tara' diagnosticada,
Ahora bien, si para que usted tenga "una puta prueba", como dice, y pueda corroborar que lo que he contado es absolutamente cierto, yo tengo que darle el nonbre y fecha de fallecimiento de la persona cuyo fallecimiento supuso un antes y un después en mi vida y qué tipo de relación nos unia; quien soy, a qué me dedico, donde ocurrió y de qué maneras, de donde soy, dónde vivo, mi teléfono móvil, mi teléfono fijo, así como mi compañia telefonica y mi historial medico; el nombre y fecha de fallecimiento de mi madre, así como su historial médico; el nombre, teléfono móvil y fecha de fallecimiento de mi padre; nombre de mi mujer y el nombre y partida de nacimiento del menor de mis hijos, si de verdad piensa que voy a facilitarle parte o toda esta información, con todos los respetos, entonces es que está usted mucho más 'loco' que yo o que cualquiera que escribe en este hilo.

Se lo digo sin acritud.


----------



## Fígaro (17 Jun 2022)

Drako dijo:


> En mi opinión, lo suyo es mucho más paranormal, con leer lo que escribe o dice la gente en un mero foro, ya es usted capaz de emitir un diagnostico de los mismos. Debe ser un profesional realmente bueno.
> 
> Dice que lo que lee, sólo son "chaladuras y relatos de politoxicómanos y enfermos mentales", no sé en cuál de las categorías me cataloga, pero hablo por mí, las únicas drogas que he tomado en mi vida, han sido siempre legales, el tabaco (que deje hace algunos años) y el café, el cuál sigo tomando porque me encanta y no bebo alcohol. Enfermedad mental, no tengo ninguna, al menos diagnóstica, y por mi profesión mis exámenes psiquiátricos están al día sin ninguna 'tara' diagnosticada,
> Ahora bien, si para que usted tenga "una puta prueba", como dice, y pueda corroborar que lo que he contado es absolutamente cierto, yo tengo que darle el nonbre y fecha de fallecimiento de la persona cuyo fallecimiento supuso un antes y un después en mi vida y qué tipo de relación nos unia; quien soy, a qué me dedico, donde ocurrió y de qué maneras, de donde soy, dónde vivo, mi teléfono móvil, mi teléfono fijo, así como mi compañia telefonica y mi historial medico; el nombre y fecha de fallecimiento de mi madre, así como su historial médico; el nombre, teléfono móvil y fecha de fallecimiento de mi padre; nombre de mi mujer y el nombre y partida de nacimiento del menor de mis hijos, si de verdad piensa que voy a facilitarle parte o toda esta información, con todos los respetos, entonces es que está usted mucho más 'loco' que yo o que cualquiera que escribe en este hilo.
> ...



Perdone hombre, a usted qué le pasó?

Estoy ya como los médicos de la SS, que no saben por dónde van.

A ver, de qué hablamos?

OVNIS, demonios, suegras simpáticas?


----------



## Fígaro (17 Jun 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Perdone hombre, a usted qué le pasó?
> 
> Estoy ya como los médicos de la SS, que no saben por dónde van.
> 
> ...



Ah, ya le ubiqué.

Fechas coincidentes y llamadas de teléfono desde el más allá.

Tómese unas vacaciones.


----------



## V. Crawley (17 Jun 2022)

Drako dijo:


> En mi opinión, lo suyo es mucho más paranormal, con leer lo que escribe o dice la gente en un mero foro, ya es usted capaz de emitir un diagnostico de los mismos. Debe ser un profesional realmente bueno.
> 
> Dice que lo que lee, sólo son "chaladuras y relatos de politoxicómanos y enfermos mentales", no sé en cuál de las categorías me cataloga, pero hablo por mí, las únicas drogas que he tomado en mi vida, han sido siempre legales, el tabaco (que deje hace algunos años) y el café, el cuál sigo tomando porque me encanta y no bebo alcohol. Enfermedad mental, no tengo ninguna, al menos diagnóstica, y por mi profesión mis exámenes psiquiátricos están al día sin ninguna 'tara' diagnosticada,
> Ahora bien, si para que usted tenga "una puta prueba", como dice, y pueda corroborar que lo que he contado es absolutamente cierto, yo tengo que darle el nonbre y fecha de fallecimiento de la persona cuyo fallecimiento supuso un antes y un después en mi vida y qué tipo de relación nos unia; quien soy, a qué me dedico, donde ocurrió y de qué maneras, de donde soy, dónde vivo, mi teléfono móvil, mi teléfono fijo, así como mi compañia telefonica y mi historial medico; el nombre y fecha de fallecimiento de mi madre, así como su historial médico; el nombre, teléfono móvil y fecha de fallecimiento de mi padre; nombre de mi mujer y el nombre y partida de nacimiento del menor de mis hijos, si de verdad piensa que voy a facilitarle parte o toda esta información, con todos los respetos, entonces es que está usted mucho más 'loco' que yo o que cualquiera que escribe en este hilo.
> ...



Pasa, hombre. Es el típico que busca casito y no para de dar por culo, como si a alguien le importase lo que él busca o lo que quiere, exigiendo que el hilo sea como a él le da la gana. Ni caso. Al ignore por desubicado y a otra cosa. Si le sigues el rollo, se convierte en la vedette del hilo y lo desvirtúa con debatitos estériles que a nadie le interesan aquí, en vez de seguir siendo un hilo en el que los foreros simplemente cuentan sus experiencias. Pasa, no alimentes su afán de protagonismo.


----------



## Fígaro (17 Jun 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> Pasa, hombre. Es el típico que busca casito y no para de dar por culo, como si a alguien le importase lo que él busca o lo que quiere, exigiendo que el hilo sea como a él le da la gana. Ni caso. Al ignore por desubicado y a otra cosa. Si le sigues el rollo, se convierte en la vedette del hilo y lo desvirtúa con debatitos estériles que a nadie le interesan aquí, en vez de seguir siendo un hilo en el que los foreros simplemente cuentan sus experiencias. Pasa, no alimentes su afán de protagonismo.



Otro magufo.

Bebe, fuma, esnifa, se inyecta, o es que viene así usted de fábrica?


----------



## UpSpain (17 Jun 2022)

Un gitano pagando impuestos


----------



## Fígaro (17 Jun 2022)

Burbuja sin anuncios molestos.


----------



## Luxfero (17 Jun 2022)

Pues de todo tipo de cosas la verdad. Son fallos de programación.

Como diría el oraculo: Cuando oigas historias de fantasmas, extraterrestres... son programas haciendo cosas que no debian estar haciendo.

Venga voy a contar una: En el pueblo de mis abuelos, es un sitio un tanto extraño, donde ocurren cosas un tanto paranormales. Un día habian venido mis primos a comer con su hija, mi prima tambien, que en ese momento no tendría mas de 3 años. A esto que la puerta se entreabrio (No estaba con llave ni cerrada) y se cerro a lo que dijo: Es la abuela.

Todos cagaos.

La abuela obviamente había cerrado sesión años atras. Ademas, ella nunca la conocio.

Otra vez en otra casa de ese pueblo, paso algo similar, la puerta pego un portazo (Tambien estaba entreabierta pues era verano) y un crio hijo de un conocido dijo que el hombre que acaba de entrar a casa era "malo". Yo empece a ver ese dia sombras de reojo, no si es por la sugestion o realmente habia algo.

Se que esa casa de reformó unos años atras y que eso no sento bien a lo que allí hubiera, ya que empezaron a aparecer ruidos extraños o encontrarse cosas tiradas por la casa tras haber estado meses sin ir, que no tienen ningún sentido.


----------



## Drako (17 Jun 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Ah, ya le ubiqué.
> 
> Fechas coincidentes y llamadas de teléfono desde el más allá.
> 
> Tómese unas vacaciones.



Hombre... efectivamente, son fechas coincidentes, nos ha jodio... pero a usted le parece casualidad tantas coincidencias o podría haber, tal vez, alguna causalidad que escape a nuestros conocomientos actuales?.

Salvando las distancias, recuerde a Copernico y Galileo, ellos también fueron tachados de 'magufos', pero con el tiempo y el conocimiento, resultó que todas las acusaciones eran ignorancia.

Lo de llamadas de teléfono "desde el más allá"... eso lo dice usted, yo reconozco que no lo sé, pero sea honesto y reconozca que usted tampoco.

Lo único que expongo es una vivencia que, a mí, me parece extraña, y más cuando ni la propia compañía telefoníca supo explicármelo .
Quizás a usted le pase constantemente que le llamen teléfonos apagados a dos teléfonos a la vez, pero a mi no, así que permitame que me parezca extraño.

En cuanto que me tome unas vacaciones, la verdad es que no me importaría nada, pero mi jefe, tal y como está el mundo, antes se corta un brazo que darme vacaciones


----------



## Drako (17 Jun 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> Pasa, hombre. Es el típico que busca casito y no para de dar por culo, como si a alguien le importase lo que él busca o lo que quiere, exigiendo que el hilo sea como a él le da la gana. Ni caso. Al ignore por desubicado y a otra cosa. Si le sigues el rollo, se convierte en la vedette del hilo y lo desvirtúa con debatitos estériles que a nadie le interesan aquí, en vez de seguir siendo un hilo en el que los foreros simplemente cuentan sus experiencias. Pasa, no alimentes su afán de protagonismo.



Estando más o menos de acuerdo con el fondo de su post, déjeme decirle que al ignore, en mi caso al menos, no. 

Me gusta leer todos los puntos de vista, cuanto más antagonicos mejor, más me hacen pensar. Siempre hay algo que aprender de todo el mundo. Con educación y respeto el debate siempre es enriquecedor. 

No sé si alguien me tiene a mí en el ignore, pero yo no tengo absolutamente a nadie. 

Pero puede que tenga razón, quizás este no sea el hilo para ello. Por lo que a mí me toca pido disculpas si he desvirtuado el hilo.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (17 Jun 2022)

Tengo el teléfono rojo de mis queridos abuelos en mi despacho como objeto decorativo.
Si algun día suena(no sé si quiero o no) os lo haré saber.
Al escéptico: ¿le parece normal todo lo que se narra? ¿Cree lo que aquí se cuenta?
¿Aceptaría como "paranormal" la sincronicidad ?
¿Para usted es solo paranormal los "fantasmas"?


----------



## Luxfero (17 Jun 2022)

Sr. Chinarro dijo:


> Tengo el teléfono rojo de mis queridos abuelos en mi despacho como objeto decorativo.
> Si algun día suena(no sé si quiero o no) os lo haré saber.
> Al escéptico: ¿le parece normal todo lo que se narra? ¿Cree lo que aquí se cuenta?
> ¿Aceptaría como "paranormal" la sincronicidad ?
> ¿Para usted es solo paranormal los "fantasmas"?



Yo creo que lo que queda aqui son otros cuerpos no visibles que tenemos las personas pero que si que lo son en otras dimensiones. No son ya ellas, pues creo que no tienen ya la consciencia.

Una especie de imagen residual de lo que fueron en vida.


----------



## Drako (17 Jun 2022)

Luxfero dijo:


> Yo creo que lo que queda aqui son cuerpos no visibles para nosotros de las personas pero que si que lo son en otras dimensiones. No son ya ellas, pues creo que no tienen ya la consciencia.
> 
> Una especie de imagen residual de lo que fueron en vida.



Podría profundizar más en lo que dice?


----------



## Luxfero (17 Jun 2022)

Drako dijo:


> Podría profundizar más en lo que dice?



Si tomamos la teoria de la simulación como cierta, lo que queda aqui solo seria una especie de backup o imagen de la persona que funciona en una dimensión invisible a nuestros ojos. Como si fuera un compendio entre nuestros recuerdos, sentimientos y autopercepcion.

Me he fijado que en muchas sesiones de espiritismo que hay por youtube, esas supuestas entidades parecen todas transtornadas por lo que les ocurrio en vida. Parece que están aqui lamentandose y no encuentran la paz por mala conciencia y causan problemas a los vivos.


----------



## Drako (17 Jun 2022)

Luxfero dijo:


> Si tomamos la teoria de la simulación como cierta, lo que queda aqui solo seria una especie de backup o imagen de la persona que funciona en una dimensión invisible a nuestros ojos en vida.
> 
> Me he fijado que en muchas sesiones de espiritismo que hay por youtube, esas supuestas entidades parecen todas transtornadas por lo que les ocurrio en vida. Parece que están aqui lamentandose y no encuentran la paz por mala conciencia y causan problemas a los vivos.



Disculpe mi ignorancia en estos temas, pero qué es eso de la simulación?. Lo he leído ya varias veces en este hilo y no sé qué es.


----------



## Luxfero (17 Jun 2022)

Drako dijo:


> Disculpe mi ignorancia en estos temas, pero qué es eso de la simulación?. Lo he leído ya varias veces en este hilo y no sé qué es.



The Matrix.

Bueno ahora lo llaman Meta.


----------



## Drako (17 Jun 2022)

Luxfero dijo:


> The Matrix.
> 
> Bueno ahora lo llaman Meta.



Gracias por su respuesta, buscaré información al respecto.


----------



## Fígaro (17 Jun 2022)

Drako dijo:


> Hombre... efectivamente, son fechas coincidentes, nos ha jodio... pero a usted le parece casualidad tantas coincidencias o podría haber, tal vez, alguna causalidad que escape a nuestros conocomientos actuales?.
> 
> Salvando las distancias, recuerde a Copernico y Galileo, ellos también fueron tachados de 'magufos', pero con el tiempo y el conocimiento, resultó que todas las acusaciones eran ignorancia.
> 
> ...



También hay gente a la que le toca la lotería tres veces y no andan dando por culo con las casualidades...


Los teléfonos apagados no pueden llamar. De nada.

Y no creo que en la compañía de teléfonos dedicaran muchos medios a investigarlo. Le dirían algo con buenas palabras y usted se lo tragó.


----------



## Drako (17 Jun 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> También hay gente a la que le toca la lotería tres veces y no andan dando por culo con las casualidades...
> 
> 
> *Los teléfonos apagados no pueden llamar. *De nada.
> ...



Joder, qué suerte... usted sabe todo lo que ocurrió mejor que yo y además tiene todas las respuestas!. 

Caballero, justamente trata de eso, efectivamente, los teléfonos apagados no pueden llamar, pero lo hizo. Entiende ahora mi extrañeza?. 

Y para su información, en la compañía de telefonía, flipaban, porque esa llamada estaba RE-GIS-TRA-DA en mi móvil, pero 'nunca se produjo' en teoría. 

Usted se dedica a afirmar y negar lo que desconoce vaya usted a saber porqué razón. No hay mayor sordo y ciego que el que no quiere ver ni oir. Tiene que ser como usted diga porque usted lo diga, pues oiga, por mi que no quede, sea usted feliz y para usted la perra gorda. 

Y si le parece bien dejamos ya de desvirtuar el hilo.


----------



## Fígaro (17 Jun 2022)

Drako dijo:


> Joder, qué suerte... usted sabe todo lo que ocurrió mejor que yo y además tiene todas las respuestas!.
> 
> Caballero, justamente trata de eso, efectivamente, los teléfonos apagados no pueden llamar, pero lo hizo. Entiende ahora mi extrañeza?.
> 
> ...



Ah, que jode que alguien no les siga el rollomagufo y les diga que están uds mal de la chota o que les pudo la sugestión.

Cómprese un foro.


----------



## Fígaro (17 Jun 2022)

El ser humano es así.

El día que se muere tu madre, tú llevando sin dormir varios días, ves pasar una estrella fugaz o el viento cierra una puerta, o sale en el cupón de la ONCE el número que a ella le gustaba… y ya todo lo relacionamos con espíritus y con la madre muerta.

Seguro que una vaca no se anda con esas gilipolleces.


----------



## Drako (17 Jun 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Ah, que jode que alguien no les siga el rollomagufo y les diga que están uds mal de la chota o que les pudo la sugestión.
> 
> Cómprese un foro.





Fígaro dijo:


> El ser humano es así
> 
> El día que se muere tu madre, tú llevando sin dormir varios días, ves pasar una estrella fugaz o el viento cierra una puerta, o sale en el cupón de la ONCE el número que a ella le gustaba… y ya todo lo relacionamos con espíritus y con la madre muerta.
> 
> Seguro que una vaca no se anda con esas gilipolleces.



Creo que... o no me entiende o no quiere entenderme o me he explicado muy mal, pero déjelo, da igual.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (17 Jun 2022)

Lo cojonudo es que podemos justificarlo con papeles y don erre que erre que no y que no.
Pues señor mío"eppur si muove" o como se diga


----------



## juantxxxo (17 Jun 2022)

Drako dijo:


> Caballero, justamente trata de eso, efectivamente, los teléfonos apagados no pueden llamar, pero lo hizo. Entiende ahora mi extrañeza?.



Te han clonado la sim.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (17 Jun 2022)

El otro dia escuché a un médico afirmar que el cerebro es limitador de la consciencia.
Algo de eso es.


----------



## Merodeador (17 Jun 2022)

Hablando del tablero que no quiero ni decir su nombre ...el que no se lo crea es que no lo ha hecho bien .yo solo creo lo que veo y lo que he visto yo familiares amigos y todos escépticos...hummm mejor no juguéis a eso


----------



## Merodeador (17 Jun 2022)

Ni de broma pidáis cosas a un ...no se como definirlo en mi caso se cumplían cosas y eran asombrosas ,se cumplía todo ,cuidado .No quiero ni escribir el nombre ....de ese algo que nos. comunicábamos ...me gustaría ver la cara de alguno si ve lo que pedíamos y se cumplía .y ver cosas que sobrepasan nuestra mente y una persona sola no se autoengańa


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (17 Jun 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Habría que hacer el experimento de meter a alguien ahí con una venda tapándole los ojos, para no ver eso y poder sugestionarse por ese lado, y ver qué siente (podría compararse con una casa normal en la que también entrara vendado).



Igual eso ya se ha pobado, pero ni idea.
...


Sr. Chinarro dijo:


> El otro dia escuché a un médico afirmar que el cerebro es limitador de la consciencia.
> Algo de eso es.



Puede ser perfectamente, nosotros no percibimos todo el espectro electromágnético solo una parte es visible al ojo humano.
Por lo que hay muchas otras cosas que nosotros no podemos ver por nuestra limitación fisiológica para ello. Otros seres como los animales y los insectos pueden ver cosas que nosotros no, como los rayos ultravioleta o los infrarrojos entre otros.
Luego hay gente que por su configuración cerebral pueden captar más cosas que otras. Hay quienes han pasado experiencias traumáticas y dicen que eso "afina" mucho la percepción al producir cambios en la química del cerebro, como si le quitaran durante un rato o de forma permanente los "topes" con los que viene de fábrica. La gente que consume algunas drogas psicotrópicas o en las experiencias chamánicas, que al modificar la percepción mediante sustancias pueden ver y percibir cosas que no son posibles en estado normal. A mi me han contado casos personas conocidas que han tenido ese tipo de experiencias que incluso han llegado a ver lo que les pasaría durante su vida mucho antes de que les sucediese.


----------



## George Orwell (18 Jun 2022)

Sr. Chinarro dijo:


> Yo conozco a uno que vio un humanoide en pareja(él, no el humanoide) , cerca de un establecimeinto militar.



En este hilo había un par de relatos bastante buenos donde veían seres humanoides varias personas.


----------



## Fígaro (18 Jun 2022)

George Orwell dijo:


> En este hilo había un par de relatos bastante buenos donde veían seres humanoides varias personas.



Jajajajaj jajajajajajajajajajaj


----------



## George Orwell (18 Jun 2022)

Ya he sido demasiado paciente con este tipo que sólo mancha el hilo.



Puede saludar al resto de gilipollas que pueblan mi lista de ignorados. Además, tendrá la suerte de poder seguir leyéndome.


----------



## Fígaro (18 Jun 2022)

Drako dijo:


> Creo que... o no me entiende o no quiere entenderme o me he explicado muy mal, pero déjelo, da igual.








*SUGESTIÓN*


----------



## Fígaro (18 Jun 2022)

Merodeador dijo:


> Ni de broma pidáis cosas a un ...no se como definirlo en mi caso se cumplían cosas y eran asombrosas ,se cumplía todo ,cuidado .No quiero ni escribir el nombre ....de ese algo que nos. comunicábamos ...me gustaría ver la cara de alguno si ve lo que pedíamos y se cumplía .y ver cosas que sobrepasan nuestra mente y una persona sola no se autoengańa




Da yates?

Putas?

Coca?

La combinación del Euromillon?

Entonces no asombra una mierda.


----------



## Fígaro (18 Jun 2022)

George Orwell dijo:


> Ya he sido demasiado paciente con este tipo que sólo mancha el hilo.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1093833
> 
> 
> Puede saludar al resto de gilipollas que pueblan mi lista de ignorados. Además, tendrá la suerte de poder seguir leyéndome.




Que te follen, “humanoide”.


----------



## George Orwell (18 Jun 2022)

Drako dijo:


> Estando más o menos de acuerdo con el fondo de su post, déjeme decirle que al ignore, en mi caso al menos, no.
> 
> Me gusta leer todos los puntos de vista, cuanto más antagonicos mejor, más me hacen pensar. Siempre hay algo que aprender de todo el mundo. Con educación y respeto el debate siempre es enriquecedor.
> 
> ...



Yo normalmente no mando a nadie al ignore. Lo que es una pena es que no se pueda expulsar de un hilo determinado a personas que se dedican a reventarlo sistemáticamente como es el caso evidente del tarado de turno. Porque una cosa es que no creas el relato desinteresado que pone aquí otra persona (sea cierto o no) y lo rebatas; pero otra que insultes y ridiculices a la persona que lo publica. 

Sinceramente hay cosas que a mí me cuesta creer; pero me gusta mucho leerlos igualmente. Además, es que la fortuna es que hay relatos que están verdaderamente bien narrados y escritos. Sólo por el tiempo que ha llevado a la persona escribirlo, aunque sean pura ficción, merecen un respeto. Para mí sería lícito desmontar cualquiera de esos relatos, pero no tachar de drogadicto o enfermo mental al que lo publica.

Pero bueno, hay que entender que hay personas, como parece este caso, con una serie de carencias en su vida bastante notables y necesitan proyectarlo en internet donde intentan ser algo que nunca serán.


----------



## Fígaro (18 Jun 2022)

George Orwell dijo:


> Yo normalmente no mando a nadie al ignore. Lo que es una pena es que no se pueda expulsar de un hilo determinado a personas que se dedican a reventarlo sistemáticamente como es el caso evidente del tarado de turno. Porque una cosa es que no creas el relato desinteresado que pone aquí otra persona (sea cierto o no) y lo rebatas; pero otra que insultes y ridiculices a la persona que lo publica.
> 
> Sinceramente hay cosas que a mí me cuesta creer; pero me gusta mucho leerlos igualmente. Además, es que la fortuna es que hay relatos que están verdaderamente bien narrados y escritos. Sólo por el tiempo que ha llevado a la persona escribirlo, aunque sean pura ficción, merecen un respeto. Para mí sería lícito desmontar cualquiera de esos relatos, pero no tachar de drogadicto o enfermo mental al que lo publica.
> 
> Pero bueno, hay que entender que hay personas, como parece este caso, con una serie de carencias en su vida bastante notables y necesitan proyectarlo en internet donde intentan ser algo que nunca serán.





Gracias. Reconoce ud que este rollete les mola porque algunos vendedores de humo lo hacen apetecible con sus elaborados relatos.

Este mundillo se caracteriza por eso.

Hechiceros con mucha labia.

Pero luego na de na.

Fantasmas. Ellos, no los que proclaman ver.

Que les jode que alguien les diga que todo es un camelo, pos fale.

Ignorarme no convierte en reales sus fantasías más o menos bien redactadas.


----------



## George Orwell (18 Jun 2022)

Drako dijo:


> Disculpe mi ignorancia en estos temas, pero qué es eso de la simulación?. Lo he leído ya varias veces en este hilo y no sé qué es.



Hay físicos que hablan abiertamente de ello. Y, desde luego, es una de las posibles respuestas casi finales a una de las grandes preguntas del ser humano. Podríamos ser objeto de una simulación ejecutada en una realidad distinta a la que conocemos y que todas las leyes físicas que rigen el Universo hayan sido predeterminadas y por eso son inquebrantables. Esto no es ninguna "magufada" y sólo un necio sería capaz de decir que es imposible. Básicamente porque es muy difícil demostrar que sea cierta y que no. Igual que todas las demás hipótesis sobre el origen de la realidad.









¿Estamos viviendo en una simulación?


Deberíamos empezar a reflexionar seriamente sobre los posibles efectos de los mundos virtuales. Ahora.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## Fígaro (18 Jun 2022)

George Orwell dijo:


> Hay físicos que hablan abiertamente de ello. Y, desde luego, es una de las posibles respuestas casi finales a una de las grandes preguntas del ser humano. Podríamos ser objeto de una simulación ejecutada en una realidad distinta a la que conocemos y que todas las leyes físicas que rigen el Universo hayan sido predeterminadas y por eso son inquebrantables. Esto no es ninguna "magufada" y sólo un necio sería capaz de decir que es imposible. Básicamente porque es muy difícil demostrar que sea cierta y que no. Igual que todas las demás hipótesis sobre el origen de la realidad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los orangutanes son señores disfrazados, siempre se comentó.


----------



## George Orwell (18 Jun 2022)

Yo hay una cosa que siempre he pensado sobre algunas cosas que creemos ver o vemos y no entendemos qué es. Tiene que ver con la "analogía dimensional", concepto que proviene de la física. Este concepto intentaría explicar cómo sería una hipotética cuarta dimensión y cómo nosotros, que percibimos mediante la vista y el tacto objetos en tres dimensiones, sentiríamos objetos en cuatro dimensiones.

Este concepto se basa en que un objeto en tres dimensiones tiene una proyección en las dos dimensiones y puede ser representado en un único diedro. Por ejemplo, un hexaedro prismático puede ser observado en un plano como un rectángulo. Sin embargo, no es un rectángulo. Un observador bidimensional, en cambio sólo sería capaz de ver un rectángulo. Y toda vez que el hexaedro empiece por ejemplo a rotar éste iría cambiando de forma de un rectángulo a un romboide, un cuadrado, un hexágono... El observador bidimensional sería incapaz de explicar cómo una figura con cuatro lados es capaz de sacarse de la manga dos lados más y cambiar así de formas. Pero este observador jamás será capaz de ver la profundidad del objeto que explicaría perfectamente qué está viendo.

Hay explicaciones mucho mejores que la mía en internet; pero espero que sirva para que se entienda la idea y lo que muchas veces creo que puede explicar algunos de estos fenómenos. Sobre todo, lo creo porque sé que la física está aún en "pañales" a pesar de todo lo avanzado. Pero es que Maxwell pensaba también que la física había avanzado una barbaridad hasta llegar a sus coetáneos y sin embargo aún había cosas que sólo la religión era capaz de explicar. Cuanto más profundizo en mi formación científica, más huyo de toda esa gente que ya ha "completado el libro", ya lo sabe todo y cree que la ciencia ya responde a todas las preguntas. Son necios.


----------



## Fígaro (18 Jun 2022)

George Orwell dijo:


> Yo hay una cosa que siempre he pensado sobre algunas cosas que creemos ver o vemos y no entendemos qué es. Tiene que ver con la "analogía dimensional", concepto que proviene de la física. Este concepto intentaría explicar cómo sería una hipotética cuarta dimensión y cómo nosotros, que percibimos mediante la vista y el tacto objetos en tres dimensiones, sentiríamos objetos en cuatro dimensiones.
> 
> Este concepto se basa en que un objeto en tres dimensiones tiene una proyección en las dos dimensiones y puede ser representado en un único diedro. Por ejemplo, un hexaedro prismático puede ser observado en un plano como un rectángulo. Sin embargo, no es un rectángulo. Un observador bidimensional, en cambio sólo sería capaz de ver un rectángulo. Y toda vez que el hexaedro empiece por ejemplo a rotar éste iría cambiando de forma de un rectángulo a un romboide, un cuadrado, un hexágono... El observador bidimensional sería incapaz de explicar cómo una figura con cuatro lados es capaz de sacarse de la manga dos lados más y cambiar así de formas. Pero este observador jamás será capaz de ver la profundidad del objeto que explicaría perfectamente qué está viendo.
> 
> Hay explicaciones mucho mejores que la mía en internet; pero espero que sirva para que se entienda la idea y lo que muchas veces creo que puede explicar algunos de estos fenómenos. Sobre todo, lo creo porque sé que la física está aún en "pañales" a pesar de todo lo avanzado. Pero es que Maxwell pensaba también que la física había avanzado una barbaridad hasta llegar a sus coetáneos y sin embargo aún había cosas que sólo la religión era capaz de explicar. Cuanto más profundizo en mi formación científica, más huyo de toda esa gente que ya ha "completado el libro", ya lo sabe todo y cree que la ciencia ya responde a todas las preguntas. Son necios.



Ya ya.

Otro wijky?


----------



## Merodeador (18 Jun 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Da yates?
> 
> Putas?
> 
> ...



Tu eres un mongolo no tienes ni idea de quién soy o a qué me dedico , te aseguro que en persona te cagas de hablarme así y te entierro en billete en propiedades y en experiencia en la vida .no tendrías cojones a debatirme nada ...hazte el curso de Amazon zampapollas


----------



## Fígaro (18 Jun 2022)

Merodeador dijo:


> Tu eres un mongolo no tienes ni idea de quién soy o a qué me dedico , te aseguro que en persona te cagas de hablarme así y te entierro en billete en propiedades y en experiencia en la vida .no tendrías cojones a debatirme nada ...hazte el curso de Amazon zampapollas




Preguntaba si ese pastón que manejas te lo otorgaron esos entes paranormales, no te mosquees.


Como dices que el tablero da todo lo que le pides...


En Hacienda tiene que ser complicado luego de justificar.


----------



## Fígaro (18 Jun 2022)

Hilo a Conspiraciones YA!


----------



## Drako (18 Jun 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Te han clonado la sim.



Descartado por la propia compañía. 

Yo no se mucho de líneas de teléfono. Era una linea de teléfono no prepago que pagaba yo, pero supongamos que fuera así, que insisto no es el caso. Cómo se puede llamar a dos teléfonos distintos, a la vez, desde un mismo número?. 
Por qué al contestar en mi móvil se callaron los dos teléfonos? 
Por qué a la compañía telefónica no le consta que se realizara ninguna llamada desde esa linea? 

No sé lo que pasó, lo que sí sé, es que, a mí, hoy por hoy, me sigue pareciendo extraño.


----------



## juantxxxo (18 Jun 2022)

Drako dijo:


> Descartado por la propia compañía.
> 
> Yo no se mucho de líneas de teléfono. Era una linea de teléfono no prepago que pagaba yo, pero supongamos que fuera así, que insisto no es el caso. Cómo se puede llamar a dos teléfonos distintos, a la vez, desde un mismo número?.
> Por qué al contestar en mi móvil se callaron los dos teléfonos?
> ...



No sé, raro, raro, raro. Tampoco me fiaría mucho de las explicaciones de la compañía. Si me pasara eso, me cambiaría hasta de número y doy de baja el otro.


----------



## ueee3 (18 Jun 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Gracias. Reconoce ud que este rollete les mola porque algunos vendedores de humo lo hacen apetecible con sus elaborados relatos.
> 
> Este mundillo se caracteriza por eso.
> 
> ...



Una cosa es los que venden libros o dan charlas. Pero aquí? Qué ganan? Por qué iban a estar inventándose historias sin cobrar?

Que no afirmo que lo que dicen sea verdad, sino que planteo esta duda.

Yo sí conocí de niño a algún otro niño que se inventaba historias. De adulto seguirá igual?


----------



## Drako (18 Jun 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> No sé, raro, raro, raro. Tampoco me fiaría mucho de las explicaciones de la compañía. Si me pasara eso, me cambiaría hasta de número y doy de baja el otro.



El número lo tuve un par de años más y lo di de baja. En ese par de años, nunca más ocurrió ni sé más del mismo.


----------



## DDT (18 Jun 2022)

Os cuento que cuando empezaba la plandemia tuve en ese periodo que justo te acabas de despertar de un sueño unos "avisos". Los avisos fueron muy cortos, era yo, mi voz, alguna parte de mi que está ahí dentro pero que no tiene el mando por así decirlo, y que puedo aprovechar ese segundo .Me ocurrió a intervalos de unos diez dias más o menos. 
El primer mensaje decía: "quieren asesinar a los viejos".
El segundo decía:" las mascarillas no sirven para nada."
El tercer mensaje apareció en forma de imagen conmigo dentro de una especie de edificio blanco con altas columnas donde habia una estatua de un tipo, pero yo solo le veia los pies, no veia como era, la estatua era enorme. El mensaje decía "a los pies de Murdoc". Investigando por internet he visto que hay un magnate de los medios de comunicación llamado Murdock. Creo que ese mensaje me alertaba a no creer en los medios de comunicación oficiales.
A ver, que no son mensajes de mucha utilidad, es cierto, pero con apenas un segundo...


----------



## Drako (18 Jun 2022)

George Orwell dijo:


> Yo hay una cosa que siempre he pensado sobre algunas cosas que creemos ver o vemos y no entendemos qué es. Tiene que ver con la "analogía dimensional", concepto que proviene de la física. Este concepto intentaría explicar cómo sería una hipotética cuarta dimensión y cómo nosotros, que percibimos mediante la vista y el tacto objetos en tres dimensiones, sentiríamos objetos en cuatro dimensiones.
> 
> Este concepto se basa en que un objeto en tres dimensiones tiene una proyección en las dos dimensiones y puede ser representado en un único diedro. Por ejemplo, un hexaedro prismático puede ser observado en un plano como un rectángulo. Sin embargo, no es un rectángulo. Un observador bidimensional, en cambio sólo sería capaz de ver un rectángulo. Y toda vez que el hexaedro empiece por ejemplo a rotar éste iría cambiando de forma de un rectángulo a un romboide, un cuadrado, un hexágono... El observador bidimensional sería incapaz de explicar cómo una figura con cuatro lados es capaz de sacarse de la manga dos lados más y cambiar así de formas. Pero este observador jamás será capaz de ver la profundidad del objeto que explicaría perfectamente qué está viendo.
> 
> Hay explicaciones mucho mejores que la mía en internet; pero espero que sirva para que se entienda la idea y lo que muchas veces creo que puede explicar algunos de estos fenómenos. Sobre todo, lo creo porque sé que la física está aún en "pañales" a pesar de todo lo avanzado. Pero es que Maxwell pensaba también que la física había avanzado una barbaridad hasta llegar a sus coetáneos y sin embargo aún había cosas que sólo la religión era capaz de explicar. Cuanto más profundizo en mi formación científica, más huyo de toda esa gente que ya ha "completado el libro", ya lo sabe todo y cree que la ciencia ya responde a todas las preguntas. Son necios.



No conocia lo de 'la analogía dimensional', me parece un concepto muy interesante. Gracias por el enlace.


----------



## Shy (18 Jun 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Os cuento que cuando empezaba la plandemia tuve en ese periodo que justo te acabas de despertar de un sueño unos "avisos". Los avisos fueron muy cortos, era yo, mi voz, alguna parte de mi que está ahí dentro pero que no tiene el mando por así decirlo, y que puedo aprovechar ese segundo .Me ocurrió a intervalos de unos diez dias más o menos.
> El primer mensaje decía: "quieren asesinar a los viejos".
> El segundo decía:" las mascarillas no sirven para nada."
> El tercer mensaje apareció en forma de imagen conmigo dentro de una especie de edificio blanco con altas columnas donde habia una estatua de un tipo, pero yo solo le veia los pies, no veia como era, la estatua era enorme. El mensaje decía "a los pies de Murdoc". Investigando por internet he visto que hay un magnate de los medios de comunicación llamado Murdock. Creo que ese mensaje me alertaba a no creer en los medios de comunicación oficiales.
> A ver, que no son mensajes de mucha utilidad, es cierto, pero con apenas un segundo...


----------



## Fígaro (18 Jun 2022)

Drako dijo:


> Descartado por la propia compañía.
> 
> Yo no se mucho de líneas de teléfono. Era una linea de teléfono no prepago que pagaba yo, pero supongamos que fuera así, que insisto no es el caso. Cómo se puede llamar a dos teléfonos distintos, a la vez, desde un mismo número?.
> Por qué al contestar en mi móvil se callaron los dos teléfonos?
> ...





Cualquier otra persona no se hubiera obcecado de por vida en pensar que su padre muerto le había llamado.


Ahora llevas el resto de tu vida por bandera ese rollo.


Olvídalo, sería cualquier otra cosa excepto alguien desde el más allá.


Cuanto antes lo asumas, mejor. Si tu padre se quisiera comunicar contigo lo haría más veces...digo yo! O es que se quedo sin saldo tras esa vez?


Corta el rollo emocional-sugestivo y serás más feliz.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (18 Jun 2022)

Entonces hay otros planos , dimensiones con otras realidades?
Figaro: si los animales perciben ultrasonidos que nosotros no y es un hecho(bueno y los niños hasta 15/16 años), tambien sucederá con las imágenes?
De todos modos esto ya lo sabían los vedas hace miles de años.
En "Autobiografía de un yogui" lo teneis explicado.
Alli se habla de los experimentos de Bose(el cantante no, el científico indio), del botánico Luther Burbank, de la mística Teresa Neumann, de Gandhi......
Y de Cristo.


----------



## Fígaro (18 Jun 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Una cosa es los que venden libros o dan charlas. Pero aquí? Qué ganan? Por qué iban a estar inventándose historias sin cobrar?
> 
> Que no afirmo que lo que dicen sea verdad, sino que planteo esta duda.
> 
> Yo sí conocí de niño a algún otro niño que se inventaba historias. De adulto seguirá igual?







Joooder, pues no hay aburridos/necesitados de cariño/de ser escuchados en este mundo y en este foro...te cuentan que un elefante se la metió a una hormiga en plan literario y al final la gente da thanks, aplaude, y defiende que es cierto.


El personal es tan acritico, borrego y con ganas de que le endulcen los oidos con historias que le saquen de su nuncafollista existencia, que con una prosa medio decente ya moja bragas.

No les hace falta cobrar.

Mira al idiota de los cuentos de La Sagra.


----------



## Fígaro (18 Jun 2022)

Sr. Chinarro dijo:


> Entonces hay otros planos , dimensiones con otras realidades?
> Figaro: si los animales perciben ultrasonidos que nosotros no y es un hecho(bueno y los niños hasta 15/16 años), tambien sucederá con las imágenes?
> De todos modos esto ya lo sabían los vedas hace miles de años.
> En "Autobiografía de un yogui" lo teneis explicado.
> ...





Que tu percibas frecuencias que un caracol no, o viceversa, no significa que en esas frecuencias relaten nada paranormal...


Es más, los animales no tienen estas inquietudes.

Igual que tampoco las tenía un esclavo de las pirámides de Egipto. Es todo fruto del ocio excesivo, la sugestión, el ánimo de lucro de cuatro listos, y la gilipollez humana.


----------



## Peace (18 Jun 2022)

Hará un par de años un conocido me pidió ayuda, conseguirle clientes a cambio de una comisión por cada transacción. Llegado el momento del pago, se hace el remolón poniendo mil excusas. Como ya supe que no tenía intención alguna de cumplir lo acordado, le dije textualmente que hasta que no me pagase, el dinero se le iba a ir por otro lado, por hijo de pvta. A las pocas semanas recibo un mensaje suyo, que quedemos para pagarme. Y que por favor le quite la maldición, que se le han ido no sé cuantos miles en historias varias.


----------



## felino66 (18 Jun 2022)

Drako dijo:


> Descartado por la propia compañía.
> 
> Yo no se mucho de líneas de teléfono. Era una linea de teléfono no prepago que pagaba yo, pero supongamos que fuera así, que insisto no es el caso. Cómo se puede llamar a dos teléfonos distintos, a la vez, desde un mismo número?.
> Por qué al contestar en mi móvil se callaron los dos teléfonos?
> ...




Te recomiendo que leas el libro "Estoy bien" de jj Benítez, habla de comunicaciones posmorten
por diversos medios, y creo recordar que hay algún caso de llamadas...









Estoy bien


Si creía conocer las investigaciones de J. J. Benítez, se equivoca. Estoy bien es otra vuelta de tuerca en la producción literaria del autor navarro. Veamos algunos pensamientos de Juanjo Benítez sobre el delicado asunto de los «resucitados», como llama él a los muertos que han vuelto: «Estoy...



books.google.es





El pdf gratis se encuentra fácil en la red.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (18 Jun 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> *Que tu percibas frecuencias que un caracol no, o viceversa, no significa que en esas frecuencias relaten nada paranormal...*
> 
> 
> Es más, los animales no tienen estas inquietudes.
> ...



Por eso. 
Hay otros.mundos, pero están en este.
Gracias por confirmarlo.
Y si no, que alguien se ponga a estudiar en serio cuan poderosas son las mentes.


----------



## Fígaro (18 Jun 2022)

Hala, ahí lo tenéis. Y gratis.

Lo invocas y aparece, lol.


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (18 Jun 2022)

Sr. Chinarro dijo:


> Entonces hay otros planos , dimensiones con otras realidades?
> Figaro: si los animales perciben ultrasonidos que nosotros no y es un hecho(bueno y los niños hasta 15/16 años), tambien sucederá con las imágenes?
> De todos modos esto ya lo sabían los vedas hace miles de años.
> En "Autobiografía de un yogui" lo teneis explicado.
> ...



Hoy justo me acaban de regalar ese libro y veo que lo mencionas en el hilo. Curioso.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (18 Jun 2022)

Bueno, chicos, nosotros a lo nuestro no?
Seguimos comentando nuestras bonitas experiencias.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (18 Jun 2022)

LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS dijo:


> Hoy justo me acaban de regalar ese libro y veo que lo mencionas en el hilo. Curioso.



Llegó a mi por casualidad y me cambió la vida, desde entonces venero a Yogananda por su devoción a Jesús.
Espero lo incorpores a tu vida.
Om, amén.


----------



## ueee3 (18 Jun 2022)

Sr. Chinarro dijo:


> Bueno, chicos, nosotros a lo nuestro no?
> Seguimos comentando nuestras bonitas experiencias.



Yo no sé ni por qué hace @Fígaro eso, ni por qué el resto le contestais. El comportamiento de los foreros aquí está teniendo un punto de anormal  .


----------



## George Orwell (18 Jun 2022)

Contad más historias leñe, que es súper entretenido leeros.  
Yo es que no tengo historias de difícil explicación.


----------



## BlueOrange (18 Jun 2022)

Sr. Chinarro dijo:


> Bueno, chicos, nosotros a lo nuestro no?
> Seguimos comentando nuestras bonitas experiencias.



Dejan de ser un juego cuando pasas a una fase donde no tienes descando. Por ejemplo. Las parálisis del sueño cuando se hacen crónicas y golpean cada noche; es decir, cuando no puedes escapar de ellas... son un infierno.



Documental con subtitulos en español.


----------



## Peace (18 Jun 2022)

Aquí otra. Una noche me desperté de madrugada y sopetón diciendo el nombre de mi difunta mascota, un perro que me acompañó durante 12 años y al que tuve, con mucha pena, que sacrificar para que no sufriera más. Al girarme y mirar hacia el otro lado de la cama, sentí que estaba allí, sentada y mirándome. No la vi "normal" pero sí me llegó a la mente la posición en que se encontraba. Cabe decir que días antes me había acordado mucho de ella e incluso estuve viendo fotos suyas.


----------



## Fígaro (18 Jun 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Yo no sé ni por qué hace @Fígaro eso, ni por qué el resto le contestais. El comportamiento de los foreros aquí está teniendo un punto de anormal  .



Viva el pensamiento único, no te jode...


----------



## Vana Kala (18 Jun 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> una enfermera que me fockaba en 2015 me dijo que mi casa estaba habitada por un macho cabrio de dos patas como el del dia de la bestia. Lo vió en una paralisis del sueño una noche que dormimos juntos.
> 
> pd: chica sana, no drojas



Yo hace mucho tiempo tuve varios episodios de parálisis del suenyo. Nunca me acostumbré. Pero fue una época en la que, de vez en cuando, sí había drojas.


----------



## zapatitos (19 Jun 2022)

Una vez me invitaron a una misa negra satánica de esas que era al lado de una ermita. Cuando llegué lo primero que vi fue a un tío que estaba trepando andando para atrás por la pared de la ermita como si fuera una lagartija.

Lo que no se ahora mismo es si fue un suceso paranormal o producto del medio tripi que me había comido un poco antes, eso ya que lo decida Iker Jiménez que es el experto en estas cosas.

Saludos.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (19 Jun 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Una vez me invitaron a una misa negra satánica de esas que era al lado de una ermita. Cuando llegué lo primero que vi fue a un tío que estaba trepando andando para atrás por la pared de la ermita como si fuera una lagartija.
> 
> Lo que no se ahora mismo es si fue un suceso paranormal o producto del medio tripi que me había comido un poco antes, eso ya que lo decida Iker Jiménez que es el experto en estas cosas.
> 
> Saludos.



No te lo crees ni tú , pásame el número de tu camello


----------



## zapatitos (19 Jun 2022)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> No te lo crees ni tú , pásame el número de tu camello




Yo ver lo vi al tio trepando pero me había comido medio buda y con eso veías cosas muy raras. Otra vez que me comí uno entero de los que llamábamos el mono loco me subí al monte pedaleando más deprisa que los del Tour y cuando llegué arriba me di cuenta que había subido con la rueda pinchada   

Si no te lo crees allá tú, es tu problema.

Salduos.


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (19 Jun 2022)

Peace dijo:


> Aquí otra. Una noche me desperté de madrugada y sopetón diciendo el nombre de mi difunta mascota, un perro que me acompañó durante 12 años y al que tuve, con mucha pena, que sacrificar para que no sufriera más. Al girarme y mirar hacia el otro lado de la cama, sentí que estaba allí, sentada y mirándome. No la vi "normal" pero sí me llegó a la mente la posición en que se encontraba. Cabe decir que días antes me había acordado mucho de ella e incluso estuve viendo fotos suyas.



Mucha gente ve a sus mascotas muertas, alguna vez han hablado de ese tema en programas de misterio. Me he preguntado si esto será realmente el animal que sigue apegado al dueño aún después de morir , o si será una especie de impregnación, como si fuera una escena de la vida de ese animal que se repite como si fuera una proyección, como dicen que pasa con apariciones fantasmales o cuando se oyen los sonidos de batallas o catástrofes en lugares donde ocurrieron hace años.


----------



## Mongolo471 (19 Jun 2022)

LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS dijo:


> Mucha gente ve a sus mascotas muertas, alguna vez han hablado de ese tema en programas de misterio. Me he preguntado si esto será realmente el animal que sigue apegado al dueño aún después de morir , o si será una especie de impregnación, como si fuera una escena de la vida de ese animal que se repite como si fuera una proyección, como dicen que pasa con apariciones fantasmales o cuando se oyen los sonidos de batallas o catástrofes en lugares donde ocurrieron hace años.



Incluso había una película de un perro que se reencarnaba en otros perros, para seguir al lado de una niña que cuidaba de pequeña. Película curiosa cuanto menos.


----------



## Decipher (19 Jun 2022)

49 páginas


----------



## Drako (19 Jun 2022)

Sr. Chinarro dijo:


> Por eso.
> Hay otros.mundos, pero están en este.
> Gracias por confirmarlo.
> Y si no, que alguien se ponga a estudiar en serio cuan poderosas son las mentes.



Entiendo lo que dice, y estoy de acuerdo en que en este mismo mundo pueden existir otros que no seamos capaces de captar, pero eso no quita la posibilidad de que haya otros mundos fuera del nuestro.
Que no quiero decir que los haya, no lo sé, sólo digo que cabe la posibilidad.


----------



## Drako (19 Jun 2022)

felino66 dijo:


> Te recomiendo que leas el libro "Estoy bien" de jj Benítez, habla de comunicaciones posmorten
> por diversos medios, y creo recordar que hay algún caso de llamadas...
> 
> 
> ...



No lo conocía. Tomo nota.
Muchas gracias


----------



## Mongolo471 (19 Jun 2022)

Drako dijo:


> Entiendo lo que dice, y estoy de acuerdo en que en este mismo mundo pueden existir otros que no seamos capaces de captar, pero eso no quita la posibilidad de que haya otros mundos fuera del nuestro.
> Que no quiero decir que los haya, no lo sé, sólo digo que cabe la posibilidad.



Existe un experimento con neutrones, para intentar probar los universos paralelos, que según se cuenta, estarían delante de nuestra cara, pero ni los olemos, ni los vemos, ni los sentimos... o eso dicen.


----------



## felino66 (19 Jun 2022)

Drako dijo:


> No lo conocía. Tomo nota.
> Muchas gracias



Si lo buscas ten en cuenta que pesa mucho (48 megas), pero es porque hay muchas fotos y dibujos.

Si alguien quiere leerlo y no lo encuentra puedo mandarle un we transfer.


----------



## Drako (19 Jun 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Existe un experimento con neutrones, para intentar probar los universos paralelos, que según se cuenta, estarían delante de nuestra cara, pero ni los olemos, ni los vemos, ni los sentimos... o eso dicen.



La de cosas que estoy aprendiendo en este hilo. 

Tengo vivencias que, para mí, son de difícil explicación lógica, pero presupongo, que en el fondo, son más normales que paranormales. Que desconozcamos el origen y la razón por las que suceden y no sean habituales, no significa que no sean normales, porque sean lo que sean estos fenómenos, suceder esta claro que suceden, y además estoy convencido que así surgió la ciencia, para tratar de dar respuesta a cuestiones que se creian paranormales, pero que con el tiempo, y sobre todo con la investigación y el conocimiento, se 'volvieron' normales, lo que significaría, que lo que aún hoy, nos sigue pareciendo paranormal, tan sólo puede significar nuestro propio desconocimiento. 

En el fondo no hemos cambiado tanto, seguimos siendo reflejo fiel de aquel ser humano primitivo, que mientras unos se asustaban y rezaban, otros trataban de estudiarlo para entenderlo y explicarlo.

También es verdad que, a veces, la explicación y la respuesta, pueden llegar a asustar más que el propio hecho en si, pero esa ya es otra história.


----------



## klute (19 Jun 2022)

Hace muchos años, mi padre me contó que una noche que le tocaba guardia en el barco (pesquero) estaba al timón y de repente se hizo de día cuando faltaban dos horas para la salida del sol. Fue a la altura de cabo Bojador. Luego igual que se hizo de día, volvió la noche. Mi padre no era una persona imaginativa y su sentido del humor era casi inexistente.

Nunca le dió importancia al suceso y nunca lo había contado. Lo contó en ese momento porque estabamos viendo un documental de las bombas atómicas y salía un señor describiendo la detonación de una bomba de las tochas. Lo soltó como si nada y yo flipando. Le pregunté que qué creía que hubiese podido ser y se encogió de hombros diciendo que no lo sabía pero que tampoco importaba. Que fue una buena marea.

Otra vez en otro documental de olas gigantes, dijo que esas daban miedo. Que estabas en calma y de repente podía venir una y si tenías mala suerte y te pillaba de través, adiós. Que el recordaba una de proa y que mi abuelo le contó que a él casi le pilló otra, que tuvieron suerte de que fue de día y le dió tiempo a encarar y meter motor a toda.

Desafortunadamente mi padre no era de mucho hablar y siempre fui una decepción para él, yo toco una cubierta y me mareo. Así que como creyó que era inútil, ni a hacer nudos me enseñó.
Toda la familia han sido unos marrajos, y yo salí garbanzo negro.


----------



## Power Ranger en paro (19 Jun 2022)

Luxfero dijo:


> Pues de todo tipo de cosas la verdad. Son fallos de programación.
> 
> Como diría el oraculo: Cuando oigas historias de fantasmas, extraterrestres... son programas haciendo cosas que no debian estar haciendo.
> 
> ...



T


Drako dijo:


> Disculpe mi ignorancia en estos temas, pero qué es eso de la simulación?. Lo he leído ya varias veces en este hilo y no sé qué es.



¿Nunca has visto Matrix? Es justo eso.


----------



## Girotti (19 Jun 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Viva el pensamiento único, no te jode...



No sé en que ciudad vives. Por pura estadística, habrá una posibilidad de que vivas en mi ciudad, pero lo dudo. La posibilidad es muy pequeña.

Si hace 100 años te hubieras puesto a contarle a la gente que hablabas con un tío de otra ciudad mediante una "red" que manda "señales", te habrían metido en un manicomio. Seguramente, nunca hubieras salido de él. Habrías muerto allí, de viejo o enfermo, y habrías acabado en alguna fosa común con otros locos. 

Con esto no pretendo decir que el vasto mundo de espíritus, fantasmas, OVNIS, caras apareciendo en paredes, demonios, curaciones milagrosas y mundos astrales, sea real y dentro de 100 años estén estudiados y tan reales y prácticos como Internet. De hecho, creo que el 99% de estas cosas se explican por una mezcla de fraudes, y mecanismos mentales todavía no descubiertos. Algunas historias aquí contadas serán reales (para quienes las vivieron, al menos) y otras no serán sino ficción.

De hecho, la gran mayoría de fenómenos descritos en este tipo de post, son alucinaciones hipnagógicas producidas en el trasvase entre vigilia y sueño, con parálisis del sueño, un fenómeno estudiado y explicado científicamente hace mucho, que no tiene nada de sobrenatural: pero por internet lees cientos de relatos de gente que sigue prefiriendo creer que tuvo una "salida astral" o que vieron "un demonio sobre su cama". Y realmente, lo vieron, pero es una experiencia de la mente ya conocida. La gente, sin embargo, prefiere dejar espacio a lo desconocido.

Me parece bien mantener un punto crítico sobre lo que no dejan de ser relatos orales incomprobables contados por desconocidos. Pero el caso es que respondes al perfil que suele aparecer en este tipo de post: un cinismo arisco y agresivo, irrespetuoso con creencias ajenas. ¿L4 dirías también a un cristiano que es un enfermo mental? ¿Entrarías a una mezquita árabe a explicarles a quienes allí rezan, que todo su credo es una mentira y sus imanes, unos farsantes que se aprovechan de ellos? 

La vida ya es bastante difícil y dura. Mucha gente prefiere dejarse llevar por la posibilidad, por ínfima que sea, de que lo desconocido, lo sobrenatural, lo maravilloso, es posible. ¿Que más te da? ¿Lo haces acaso por humanismo, porque no se aprovechen de los crédulos? Si no es un sacerdote o un curandero, será un ministro que mantendrá la idea delirante e irracional de que alguien con pene puede ser una mujer. Siempre habrá gente dispuesta a fomentar creencias irracionales y a aprovecharse de ellas. Y siempre habrá gente dispuesta a creer. De hecho, nadie que se haya creído las historias que aquí se cuentan, va a dejar de creérselas en base a tus críticas. Si acaso, se reafirmarán. 

Sin embargo, no creo que lo hagas por humanismo. Tampoco en defensa de la verdad, o de la ciencia. Lo haces porque te gusta herir a las personas, como todos con el mismo perfil que aparecen. en este tipo de post. Desde luego, nunca te veremos en una mezquita explicando a los fieles que todo lo que creen es una mentira, y mucho menos, con ese tono despreciativo e hiriente. Como todas las malas personas, quieres herir sin que te hieran a ti. O te asesinen. 

Por mi parte, nada más que añadir. No resulta productivo discutir con personas cuya idea de la diversión es despreciar y hacer daño a la gente. Diviértete con quien te deje. No será conmigo.


----------



## Peace (19 Jun 2022)

LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS dijo:


> Mucha gente ve a sus mascotas muertas, alguna vez han hablado de ese tema en programas de misterio. Me he preguntado si esto será realmente el animal que sigue apegado al dueño aún después de morir , o si será una especie de impregnación, como si fuera una escena de la vida de ese animal que se repite como si fuera una proyección, como dicen que pasa con apariciones fantasmales o cuando se oyen los sonidos de batallas o catástrofes en lugares donde ocurrieron hace años.



Para mí estaba allí, sentí su energía muy fuerte hasta el punto de despertarme. Creo que también el hecho de haberme acordado mucho de ella los días atrás tuvo algo que ver. Como si la hubiese "llamado" de alguna forma con mi pensamiento y viniese.


----------



## Peace (19 Jun 2022)

Aquí la primera experiencia que viví. Tenía 8 años y me encontraba jugando tranquilamente en la azotea de casa. Cuando me cansé, me apoyé en el muro mirando hacia el frente, hacia la casa de la vecina. Así estuve unos pocos minutos hasta que sentí un impulso de mirar hacia atrás. Y allí había una mujer, salida de la nada, desconocida para mí, que parecía de otra época por la vestimenta, que sólo me miraba y permanecía inmóvil. Supe que no era de este mundo. No parecía tétrica ni terrorífica, pero del acojone salí a escape gritando y llorando hasta llegar a la vivienda y contarlo a mis padres.


----------



## DonJulián (19 Jun 2022)

Yo tuve problemas de insomnio que alteraron mi percepción de la realidad y del tiempo hace años, aquí lo cuento.






Mi problema de insomnio y estados alterados de conciencia


Buenas noches a todos, lo que voy a relatar a continuación es rigurosamente cierto y es uno de los episodios más extraños que me han sucedido a lo largo de mi vida. Pues bien, yo tuve en una ocasión una extraña experiencia que se podría calificar de estado alterado de conciencia, y me ocurrió en...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ueee3 (19 Jun 2022)

klute dijo:


> Hace muchos años, mi padre me contó que una noche que le tocaba guardia en el barco (pesquero) estaba al timón y de repente se hizo de día cuando faltaban dos horas para la salida del sol. Fue a la altura de cabo Bojador. Luego igual que se hizo de día, volvió la noche. Mi padre no era una persona imaginativa y su sentido del humor era casi inexistente.
> 
> Nunca le dió importancia al suceso y nunca lo había contado. Lo contó en ese momento porque estabamos viendo un documental de las bombas atómicas y salía un señor describiendo la detonación de una bomba de las tochas. Lo soltó como si nada y yo flipando. Le pregunté que qué creía que hubiese podido ser y se encogió de hombros diciendo que no lo sabía pero que tampoco importaba. Que fue una buena marea.
> 
> ...



Hay un libro de J. J. Benítez con testimonios, en que se repite mucho el de alguien que estando de noche de repente ve que "se hizo de día". A veces acompañado de un lapso de horas enorme en el que la persona supuestamente estuvo abducida.

Si tú no eres J.J. Benítez, ni tu padre un mentiroso, ni tú, desde luego llama la atención la total coincidencia de testimonios en ese sentido.

Aunque también es rara la pasividad de tanta gente con el evento, eso de "me da igual" y tal. ¿Sabes si tu padre llevaba reloj? Porque como he dicho a veces, no siempre, va seguido de una presunta abducción en que la víctima no recuerda nada, sólo ve que tiene un agujero de horas al mirar el reloj.


----------



## ueee3 (19 Jun 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Viva el pensamiento único, no te jode...



A ver, he dicho que no sé por qué haces eso y lo mantengo. Si el tema no te resulta creíble, si crees que son mentirosos, o locos, ¿por qué sigues aquí intentando demoler todos los testimonios? No te he dicho que no puedas expresarte, he dicho que no sé por qué tu actitud es la que es.

Por otro lado, y ahora sí abordando el tema de la libertad de expresión, te pregunto (y recalco pregunto, no ordeno ni exijo): ¿no sería mejor que abrieras un hilo en el que ir vertiendo tu ira o tus desmentidos a los mensajes de éste? Puedes poner 10 o 100 mensajes allí. Así este hilo no se vería interrumpido por algo ajeno a él, o incluso no correría el riesgo de pasar a consistir en algo distinto (demolición de historias paranormales en vez de historias paranormales).


----------



## Rainman (19 Jun 2022)

rory dijo:


> Eso me pasó con una novia hace muchos años. Estaba durmiendo con ella y me desperté. Ella seguía dormida pero hablando en un idioma extrañísimo del que no pude identificar ni una sola palabra.



A mi me ha pasado exactamente lo mismo; de hecho una de las veces lo grabé, y mi novia (que tiene cierta capacidad digamos psíquica) alucinaba.

A ver si me animo a contar algunas historias, no suelo participar en burbuja.


----------



## ueee3 (19 Jun 2022)

DonJulián dijo:


> Yo tuve problemas de insomnio que alteraron mi percepción de la realidad y del tiempo hace años, aquí lo cuento.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te he respondido en ese hilo. Está muy claro: tuviste sonambulismo.


----------



## ueee3 (19 Jun 2022)

Rainman dijo:


> A mi me ha pasado exactamente lo mismo; de hecho una de las veces lo grabé, y mi novia (que tiene cierta capacidad digamos psíquica) alucinaba.
> 
> A ver si me animo a contar algunas historias, no suelo participar en burbuja.



Lo que tienes que hacer es traernos el audio a ver si entre todos sacamos de qué lengua se trata. ¿Te imaginas que se trata de arameo?


----------



## ueee3 (19 Jun 2022)

@AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! algunos estamos esperando que nos cuentes cómo fue la abducción. Si te da vergüenza, cosa que no entiendo, dímelo por privado al menos a mí. Tengo curiosidad.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (19 Jun 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> @AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! algunos estamos esperando que nos cuentes cómo fue la abducción. Si te da vergüenza, cosa que no entiendo, dímelo por privado al menos a mí. Tengo curiosidad.



Más que vergüenza, no quiero que se rían de algo que me marcó para mal.

Muy resumido: Ya conté cómo nos quedamos paralizados justo antes de la abducción y cómo despertamos. En la "nave" o lo que fuera aquello, que era enorme por dentro, del tamaño de un polideportivo en lo largo y ancho pero redondo a lo plaza de toros y sin techo apreciable, difícil de describir, lo recuerdo como un círculo muy amplio y hacia arriba se veía blanco (todo era blanco, un blanco muy iluminado), sabía que había una especie de techo pero no lo veía, dentro había multitud de seres diferentes, no creo que recuerde ni siquiera la mitad, seres de diferentes formas quiero decir, diferentes especies si lo prefieres. Unos eran muy altos y bastante parecidos a los humanos, les echamos unos tres metros, como una canasta de baloncesto, y eran los que más se relacionaron con nosotros. También había cosas muy pequeñas flotando, del tamaño de un insecto, que parecían vivas y se movían de forma muy lenta. Había una especie de corriente de agua que atravesaba una parte de la "nave", a una altura de entre unos 70cm y unos dos metros e igualmente en lo ancho, y estuvimos pescando. Cogíamos los peces con las manos y los metíamos en una cesta, una cesta mimbre como las de toda la vida, totalmente familiar. Había otras personas e hicieron lo mismo, íbamos por grupos. No hablé con ellos, de hecho nos pasamos la mayor parte del tiempo callados y quietos, sin hacer nada, simplemente mirando cerca de la pared. Hubo un momento en el que el agua cambió de dirección y empezó a hacer un círculo hacia arriba hasta que se puso en una posición horizontal de nuevo pero corriendo hacia el lugar del que antes venía. Esto pasó antes de que fuéramos a pescar. Estuvimos mucho tiempo dentro.


----------



## ueee3 (19 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Más que vergüenza, no quiero que se rían de algo que me marcó para mal.
> 
> Muy resumido: Ya conté cómo nos quedamos paralizados justo antes de la abducción y cómo despertamos. En la "nave" o lo que fuera aquello, que era enorme por dentro, del tamaño de un polideportivo en lo largo y ancho pero redondo a lo plaza de toros y sin techo apreciable, difícil de describir, lo recuerdo como un círculo muy amplio y hacia arriba se veía blanco (todo era blanco, un blanco muy iluminado), sabía que había una especie de techo pero no lo veía, dentro había multitud de seres diferentes, no creo que recuerde ni siquiera la mitad, seres de diferentes formas quiero decir, diferentes especies si lo prefieres. Unos eran muy altos y bastante parecidos a los humanos, les echamos unos tres metros, como una canasta de baloncesto, y eran los que más se relacionaron con nosotros. También había cosas muy pequeñas flotando, del tamaño de un insecto, que parecían vivas y se movían de forma muy lenta. Había una especie de corriente de agua que atravesaba una parte de la "nave", a una altura de entre unos 70cm y unos dos metros e igualmente en lo ancho, y estuvimos pescando. Cogíamos los peces con las manos y los metíamos en una cesta, una cesta mimbre como las de toda la vida, totalmente familiar. Había otras personas e hicieron lo mismo, íbamos por grupos. No hablé con ellos, de hecho nos pasamos la mayor parte del tiempo callados y quietos, sin hacer nada, simplemente mirando cerca de la pared. Hubo un momento en el que el agua cambió de dirección y empezó a hacer un círculo hacia arriba hasta que se puso en una posición horizontal de nuevo pero corriendo hacia el lugar del que antes venía. Esto pasó antes de que fuéramos a pescar. Estuvimos mucho tiempo dentro.



¿Y por qué te dedicabas a pescar y meterlos en una cesta? Acabas diciendo que eso pasó antes de que fuerais a pescar... ¿a pescar en el mundo real, dices? ¿O hablas de esa pesca de seres a 70cm en un mundo onírico?

¿Eso lo has hablado con tus amigos y te han corroborado que vieron lo mismo?

Si tuvieras que decir si eran aliens o seres "de cuento de hadas" (no me sale una palabra mejor), ¿qué dirías y por qué?


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (19 Jun 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> ¿Y por qué te dedicabas a pescar y meterlos en una cesta? Acabas diciendo que eso pasó antes de que fuerais a pescar... ¿a pescar en el mundo real, dices? ¿O hablas de esa pesca de seres a 70cm en un mundo onírico?
> 
> ¿Eso lo has hablado con tus amigos y te han corroborado que vieron lo mismo?
> 
> Si tuvieras que decir si eran aliens o seres "de cuento de hadas" (no me sale una palabra mejor), ¿qué dirías y por qué?



Me adhiero a la hipótesis de Jacques Vallée. Creo que esos seres siempre estuvieron aquí. Los seres de cierto tamaño no me recordaron a cuentos infantiles o del folclore pero sé por qué, porque siempre me los había imaginado con ropas de la Europa medieval. Pero si realmente indagas ves que incluso en las leyendas se habla de monos, pero no se los nombra como tal. Un mono con un "cinturón" (una luz) puede ser interpretado como unos pantalones apretados con su cinto y la parte de arriba del mono puede ser interpretada como una camisa apretada. Lo que yo vi parecían mallas, un mono. Lo que sí me pareció algo digno de un cuento infantil fueron esos seres voladores de tamaño de insecto. Eran "oníricos".

Todo lo que vi lo comenté con ellos y su versión era igual. Si fue un sueño, fue un sueño un tanto "extraño"...

Ninguno de nosotros recuerda haber hablado con los "extraterrestres" o lo que fueran, es decir, nadie nos dijo que nos pusiéramos a pescar. No sé porqué lo hicimos, el consenso fue que teníamos ganas de hacerlo. Yo creo que lo hicimos porque los demás lo habían estado haciendo por turnos y nos tocaba. El "río" estaba dentro de la "nave", era como un chorro enorme de agua que flotaba en forma de cilindro muy largo. El chorro estaba separado del suelo por unos 70 cm y llegaba hasta donde no podía alcanzarlo con la mano, le echo unos dos metros. Es decir, era un chorro de más de un metro de circunferencia. Una corriente de agua que flotaba. Dentro había peces que pasaban empujados por la corriente y recuerdo pescar unos cuantos y ponerlos en esa cesta de mimbre. En el "mundo real" no pasó nada de eso, nos despertamos lejos de donde habíamos tenido el encuentro y nos fuimos rápido. Previamente no había pescado y no había visto a nadie pescar con las manos.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (19 Jun 2022)

Encontrarme a una mujer que me dijo el dia exacto en el que moriria mi madre.

Ver hablar a mi madre unos dias antes de morir cuando estaba incosciente con alguien, los medicos decian que era imposible que hablara, yo lo vi, luego los medicos tambien vieron como hablaba y decian que era increible.

Ver una mujer rubia al lado de mi madre dandole la mano y difuminarse.

Ver un sillon que hizo el ruido y todo lo respectivo a sentarse alguien encima y no haber nadie.

Avisarme por medio de un sueño creo que mi abuelo de que iban a robar en mi casa, despertarme y poder evitarlo, estaba yo dentro.

ver reflejado en un espejo a un hombre y descubrir que era el medico que habia muerto que me habia dejado unos informes y se me habia olvidado entregarlos a mis tios, eran de mi primo chico, estuvo apareciendose una semana asta que ya lo vi claro, entregue los informes por que me acorde y no volvio a aparecer.

mmmmmmmmmm seguro que muchas mas que ahora mismo no caigo.


----------



## George Orwell (19 Jun 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> A ver, he dicho que no sé por qué haces eso y lo mantengo. Si el tema no te resulta creíble, si crees que son mentirosos, o locos, ¿por qué sigues aquí intentando demoler todos los testimonios? No te he dicho que no puedas expresarte, he dicho que no sé por qué tu actitud es la que es.
> 
> Por otro lado, y ahora sí abordando el tema de la libertad de expresión, te pregunto (y recalco pregunto, no ordeno ni exijo): ¿no sería mejor que abrieras un hilo en el que ir vertiendo tu ira o tus desmentidos a los mensajes de éste? Puedes poner 10 o 100 mensajes allí. Así este hilo no se vería interrumpido por algo ajeno a él, o incluso no correría el riesgo de pasar a consistir en algo distinto (demolición de historias paranormales en vez de historias paranormales).



Siempre a favor de la libertad de expresión. Pero entrar a un hilo a insultar a la gente que comparte su experiencia... Pues como mínimo está feo y desvirtúa por completo el debate del mismo, que por otra parte estaba siendo excelente. 

Lo del "amigo" es un trolleo pesado de toda la puta vida. De los que en cualquier otro foro se zanjaría con un baneo. Pero aquí, en este foro, la gracia está en que gente con carencias evidentes puede continuar con su objetivo vital de hacer saber al resto lo patética que es su propia existencia. 

Aquí ha entrado gente, unos cuantos, a decir lo de "experiencias para subnormales" y ya está. Han hecho su gracia y siguen con sus cosas. Este tipo demuestra OBSESIÓN y una actitud malsana y tóxica al dedicarse a insultar a las personas que escriben lo que no le gusta. Es decir, como he comentado antes, una persona con graves carencias en su vida fuera de Internet. Eso o que de niño estuvo enamorado de Carmen Porter y se la terminó llevando Iker Jiménez... Vaya usted a saber.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (19 Jun 2022)

Cuando era niño durante una epoca estuve con mi primo, fue poco tiempo, sus padres habian tenido un accidente y vino con nosotros un tiempo, mi madre nos despertaba para ir al colegio.

Yo me despertaba una hora antes que el, yo era mayor, entraba una hora antes al cole.

Cuando me levanto, automaticamente antes de desayunar siempre me ducho, aunque sea una ducha de 2 min de agua fria, durante algo mas de una semana estuvo pasando algo.

Al venir mi madre a despertarme veia como mi primo se levantaba y se iba al cuarto de baño, entonces yo esperaba a que saliera para ducharme, desde mi cuarto se veia el baño, al ver que no venia me levantaba cabreado viendo que llegaria tarde y al llegar al baño no habia nadie, miraba a la habitacion y mi primo estaba durmiendo en la cama que pusieron a mi lado, en ese momento pensaba que quizas me habia quedado dormido mientras el venia y no me habia dado cuenta.

Al mirar al salon habia un gran espejo, en ese espejo veia reflejado un hombre vestido de blanco sentado en el sofa, no lo veia directamente si no atraves del reflejo del espejo, no se podia ver bien su rostro, no me asustaba, simplemente miraba para otro sitio y al volver a mirar el espejo ya no habia nada, me metia al salon y miraba directamente el sofa y no habia nadie.

Me estuvo pasando lo mismo durante algo mas de una semana, todos los dias se repetia el ver algo que salia de la cama de mi primo y que yo pensaba que era mi primo, el levantarme viendo que no venia, el ver este reflejo........... el desaparecer al mirarlo bien.


El ultimo dia que esto ocurrio me di cuenta de lo que estaba pasando, ese dia le pude ver por primera vez el rostro a esa persona, siempre todo reflejado en el cristal, era un medico del colegio que habia muerto de infalto un par de meses antes, me habia dado un informe para que se lo diera a mis padres, era un informe por que mi primo no pronunciaba bien algunas palabras y le estaban enseñando.

Me dieron el informe y olvide entregarlo, ese mismo dia lo cogi se lo di a mi madre y no volvio a pasar nada.


----------



## ueee3 (19 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Me adhiero a la hipótesis de Jacques Vallée. Creo que esos seres siempre estuvieron aquí. Los seres de cierto tamaño no me recordaron a cuentos infantiles o del folclore pero sé por qué, porque siempre me los había imaginado con ropas de la Europa medieval. Pero si realmente indagas ves que incluso en las leyendas se habla de monos, pero no se los nombra como tal. Un mono con un "cinturón" (una luz) puede ser interpretado como unos pantalones apretados con su cinto y la parte de arriba del mono puede ser interpretada como una camisa apretada. Lo que yo vi parecían mallas, un mono. Lo que sí me pareció algo digno de un cuento infantil fueron esos seres voladores de tamaño de insecto. Eran "oníricos".
> 
> Todo lo que vi lo comenté con ellos y su versión era igual. Si fue un sueño, fue un sueño un tanto "extraño"...
> 
> Ninguno de nosotros recuerda haber hablado con los "extraterrestres" o lo que fueran, es decir, nadie nos dijo que nos pusiéramos a pescar. No sé porqué lo hicimos, el consenso fue que teníamos ganas de hacerlo. Yo creo que lo hicimos porque los demás lo habían estado haciendo por turnos y nos tocaba. El "río" estaba dentro de la "nave", era como un chorro enorme de agua que flotaba en forma de cilindro muy largo. El chorro estaba separado del suelo por unos 70 cm y llegaba hasta donde no podía alcanzarlo con la mano, le echo unos dos metros. Es decir, era un chorro de más de un metro de circunferencia. Una corriente de agua que flotaba. Dentro había peces que pasaban empujados por la corriente y recuerdo pescar unos cuantos y ponerlos en esa cesta de mimbre. En el "mundo real" no pasó nada de eso, nos despertamos lejos de donde habíamos tenido el encuentro y nos fuimos rápido. Previamente no había pescado y no había visto a nadie pescar con las manos.



¿Habías leído antes de la experiencia a Jacques Vallée? ¿Por qué crees que eran seres faéricos?

¿Cuántos años tenías cuando viviste eso?

Y por último, no te lo tomes como un menosprecio sino algo a tener muy en cuenta: ¿y si los amigos con los que lo comentaste fueron imaginarios? O si no, la conversación con ellos. Ya habrás oído que los niños tienen mucha imaginación y pueden tener amigos imaginarios. Puede haber muchísima gente que recuerde a algún amigo que en realidad nunca existió. Por tanto te planteo si esto puede haberte pasado: o bien que los que recuerdas como amigos en realidad eran imaginarios (de esto sólo podrías salir de dudas hablando con ellos tiempo después, o como mínimo, siendo capaz de localizarlos en facebook o similar), o que aun existiendo, la conversación que tuvieras con ellos también formara parte del mismo sueño, delirio o experiencia difícil de clasificar (de esto sólo podrías salir de dudas volviendo a hablar con ellos ahora, o al menos habiendo hablado con ellos en al menos dos ocasiones en días distintos).


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (19 Jun 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> ¿Habías leído antes de la experiencia a Jacques Vallée? ¿Por qué crees que eran seres faéricos?
> 
> ¿Cuántos años tenías cuando viviste eso?
> 
> Y por último, no te lo tomes como un menosprecio sino algo a tener muy en cuenta: ¿y si los amigos con los que lo comentaste fueron imaginarios? O si no, la conversación con ellos. Ya habrás oído que los niños tienen mucha imaginación y pueden tener amigos imaginarios. Puede haber muchísima gente que recuerde a algún amigo que en realidad nunca existió. Por tanto te planteo si esto puede haberte pasado: o bien que los que recuerdas como amigos en realidad eran imaginarios (de esto sólo podrías salir de dudas hablando con ellos tiempo después, o como mínimo, siendo capaz de localizarlos en facebook o similar), o que aun existiendo, la conversación que tuvieras con ellos también formara parte del mismo sueño, delirio o experiencia difícil de clasificar (de esto sólo podrías salir de dudas volviendo a hablar con ellos ahora, o al menos habiendo hablado con ellos en al menos dos ocasiones en días distintos).



Tenía 11 años. Mis compañeros 14 y 15. Lo de que esos seres forman parte del folclore lo creo desde que me informé sobre estos temas, cuando comencé a entrar en internet, con 11 años no sabía nada de esta hipótesis. Para mí entonces aquello había sido un encuentro con seres de otro mundo.

Esos dos amigos tienen nombre y apellidos. Todavía tengo contacto con uno de ellos. La última vez que hablé de esto con él fue poco antes de la pandemia, comentando la película Arrival.

La única explicación "escéptica" de este episodio sería que alguno de los dos me hubiera golpeado sin que me diera cuenta mientras caminábamos por el bosque, dejándome inmediatamente inconsciente, luego caminaran ambos con mi cuerpo en brazos diez minutos y me despertaran allí, haciendo ellos mismos como que se despertaban también y que yo hubiera tenido un sueño donde me abducían y ellos me hubieran dicho a todo que sí para intentar que me creyera que mi sueño fue real. Tal explicación me parece muy improbable. Es cierto que la alternativa, la "abducción" tampoco resulta muy creíble, pero me decanto por ella.


----------



## Fígaro (19 Jun 2022)

Girotti dijo:


> No sé en que ciudad vives. Por pura estadística, habrá una posibilidad de que vivas en mi ciudad, pero lo dudo. La posibilidad es muy pequeña.
> 
> Si hace 100 años te hubieras puesto a contarle a la gente que hablabas con un tío de otra ciudad mediante una "red" que manda "señales", te habrían metido en un manicomio. Seguramente, nunca hubieras salido de él. Habrías muerto allí, de viejo o enfermo, y habrías acabado en alguna fosa común con otros locos.
> 
> ...




La respuesta es clara.

A mí me daría mucha vergüenza alardear de cosas tan risibles como lo de la abducción extraterrestre y demás chaladuras que he leído.

Me burlo de ellos a ver si así espabilan y dejan de pensar que somos subnormales como ellos, a ver si guardan un mínimo de decencia.

Ah, y soy cristiano y creyente.


----------



## ueee3 (19 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Tenía 11 años. Mis compañeros 14 y 15. Lo de que esos seres forman parte del folclore lo creo desde que me informé sobre estos temas, cuando comencé a entrar en internet, con 11 años no sabía nada de esta hipótesis. Para mí entonces aquello había sido un encuentro con seres de otro mundo.
> 
> Esos dos amigos tienen nombre y apellidos. Todavía tengo contacto con uno de ellos. La última vez que hablé de esto con él fue poco antes de la pandemia, comentando la película Arrival.
> 
> La única explicación "escéptica" de este episodio sería que alguno de los dos me hubiera golpeado sin que me diera cuenta mientras caminábamos por el bosque, dejándome inmediatamente inconsciente, luego caminaran ambos con mi cuerpo en brazos diez minutos y me despertaran allí, haciendo ellos mismos como que se despertaban también y que yo hubiera tenido un sueño donde me abducían y ellos me hubieran dicho a todo que sí para intentar que me creyera que mi sueño fue real. Tal explicación me parece muy improbable. Es cierto que la alternativa, la "abducción" tampoco resulta muy creíble, pero me decanto por ella.



Pues justo cuando iba a darte la razón, das tú una explicación desde el escepticismo impecable.

Algo te pasó, o te hicieron, por lo que se sienten culpables, y te dieron la razón en todo. Tú con 11 y ellos con 14 o 15, un poco raro... no sería raro (ojo, tampoco digo que sea probable o que sucediese) que un par de adolescentes con pocos escrúpulos o locura transitoria quisieran gastarle alguna putada al niño.

Si tú mismo lo has propuesto es porque crees que eres tú quien contó los detalles de la historia, limitándose ellos a asentir sin ser los que fueran a contarte cosas a ti.

A mí me huele a eso. Un gilipollas te dio un pedrazo por la espalda en la cabeza, y pringó al otro en "mover el cuerpo" acojonados. Sin motivo, "porque sí". Aunque si hubiera sido eso digo yo que habrías tenido una herida en la cabeza y restos de dolor en el lugar del impacto y en general...

También pudieron hacerte la técnica ésa de presión para cortar el riego sanguíneo hacia el cerebro, y así sí habrías caído inconsciente sin tener ningún golpe.


----------



## ueee3 (19 Jun 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> La respuesta es clara.
> 
> A mí me daría mucha vergüenza alardear de que cosas tan risibles como lo de la abducción extraterrestre y demás chaladuras que he leído.
> 
> ...



Sí, suponía que lo hacías por eso, bien motivado, como el salvador. 

Pero, ¿no tienes la más mínima duda de que tienes la razón? ¿Y si no fuera así? En cualquier caso, ¿no crees que tiene un valor, aunque sea estético, o aunque sea "de museo", que cuenten sus historias? ¿Y que para respetar eso, mejor que aquí se expongan y tú en otro hilo los intentes hacer recapacitar, razonar, etc.?

Se te ve con un ánimo destructivo contra todo esto. 
Imagínate alguien que odia con toda su alma el campo de concentración de Auschwitzz. Y llega ahí dispuesto a destrozarlo y no dejar piedra sobre piedra. Tendría un modo de pensar similar al tuyo. ¿No será mejor que critique todo lo que quiera en otro lado pero que el lugar lo deje intacto? Total tampoco es como si aquí estuviera haciéndose daño a la gente, ¿no? ¿O crees que sí y vienes a salvarlos a todos en cada momento del foro y en cada hilo similar?

En fin, tú mismo, desde luego yo no me atrevo a decir que tenga la razón absoluta y a imponerte ni a ti ni al bando contrario que dejen de decir nada. Así que lo que tú creas y hagas, por mí, bien está (no te contestaré más en este hilo porque yo no quiero desvirtuarlo. En un hilo aparte quizás hasta participaría encantado).


----------



## ueee3 (19 Jun 2022)

Bueno, y como sé que hay gente que aún lo niega, pongo este vídeo como prueba de que los OVNIS EXISTEN:



Es que está ya muy manido el argumento ése de "sólo los ven pastores" y tal. Que supongo que ahora dirán que eso serán armas del enemigo, vale, pero que no sigan negando el fenómeno.


----------



## ecoñomixta (19 Jun 2022)

Barahora dijo:


> No sé si conocéis la sensación de despersonalización ( así le llaman los psicólogos). Me ha pasado varias veces, las primeras las recuerdo de adolescente. De repente viene una consciencia de que no eres quién eres, me explico, es como si de repente no supiera quién soy . Es una sensación muy potente y acojona muchísimo. De hecho , al momento en que me pasa intento concentrarme en cosas materiales y chorradas del día a día …dura unos segundos, pero es muy potente.
> además aparece de repente , haciendo cosas cotidianas. Una vez me pasó mientras estaba mirándome al espejo, y en vez de dejarme llevar por el miedo y ‘escapar’ , me dejé llevar un poquito, dejé seguir la sensación unos segundos mientras me miraba al espejo, y fue impresionante, como una certeza total de ser algo más , de mucho tiempo atrás, de no ser solo un cuerpo en este momento, es como ir más allá…
> Me pasa de vez en cuando , y la verdad es que no he vuelto a atreverme a dejarme llevar …



Me cago en la puta. Eso me pasa a mí cuando empiezo a pensar en la eternidad de lo que somos, después de esta vida, y después? Y después? Paro ya que me entra la puta ansiedad que dices que tienes que bajar a lo mundano o te pega un infarto


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (19 Jun 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Pues justo cuando iba a darte la razón, das tú una explicación desde el escepticismo impecable.
> 
> Algo te pasó, o te hicieron, por lo que se sienten culpables, y te dieron la razón en todo. Tú con 11 y ellos con 14 o 15, un poco raro... no sería raro (ojo, tampoco digo que sea probable o que sucediese) que un par de adolescentes con pocos escrúpulos o locura transitoria quisieran gastarle alguna putada al niño.
> 
> ...



Hay un fallo en mi explicación escéptica y me lo has recordado tú. Tengo el recuerdo de escuchar al de 14 años relatar los "flashes" de las luces y asentir, porque esa es la razón por la que le llamo flashes. Yo generalmente era el que menos hablaba, supongo que en esa situación no sería diferente, no creo que fuera yo el que llevó la iniciativa al relatar todo lo acontecido. Los recuerdo genuinamente acojonados a los dos y gritos de "se fueron extraterrestres" y echar a correr.

De todas maneras, podría explicarse así si me hubieran manipulado de alguna manera en sueños para meterme esas descripciones en la memoria. Los sueños generalmente parecen más largos de lo que son, y la sensación de intentar correr y no ser capaz es algo que la gente sueña a veces. Lo de cortar el riego sanguíneo explicaría que no tuviera ningún golpe ni dolor fuerte, aunque habría recordado a alguien poniéndome las manos en el cuello. No eran chavales violentos.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (19 Jun 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> La respuesta es clara.
> 
> A mí me daría mucha vergüenza alardear de cosas tan risibles como lo de la abducción extraterrestre y demás chaladuras que he leído.
> 
> ...



Se nota, se nota.


----------



## ecoñomixta (19 Jun 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> La anécdota de las aceiteras y las energías me ha recordado un juego que jugábamos en el instituto que seguro conocéis muchos aquí: un chico se sentaba en una silla y entre tres o cuatro intentábamos levantarle sosteniéndole solo con el dedo índice de cada uno por 4 puntos: las dos corvas y los dos sobacos. Obvio que el cuerpo del chico que iba a ser levantado ni se movía. A continuación los 3 o 4 "levantadores" poníamos las manos en la cabeza del chico a levantar, había aquí alguna especie de ritual que no recuerdo, no sé si se esperaba un tiempo se decía algo. A la orden de alguien se quitaban las manos y se le levantaba sin esfuerzo al chico con los 4 dedos índices de la forma indicada la primera vez y prácticamente sin esfuerzo.
> 
> No me preguntes porqué pero funcionaba.



Ligero como una pluma, rígido como una tabla


----------



## Fígaro (19 Jun 2022)

George Orwell dijo:


> Siempre a favor de la libertad de expresión. Pero entrar a un hilo a insultar a la gente que comparte su experiencia... Pues como mínimo está feo y desvirtúa por completo el debate del mismo, que por otra parte estaba siendo excelente.
> 
> Lo del "amigo" es un trolleo pesado de toda la puta vida. De los que en cualquier otro foro se zanjaría con un baneo. Pero aquí, en este foro, la gracia está en que gente con carencias evidentes puede continuar con su objetivo vital de hacer saber al resto lo patética que es su propia existencia.
> 
> Aquí ha entrado gente, unos cuantos, a decir lo de "experiencias para subnormales" y ya está. Han hecho su gracia y siguen con sus cosas. Este tipo demuestra OBSESIÓN y una actitud malsana y tóxica al dedicarse a insultar a las personas que escriben lo que no le gusta. Es decir, como he comentado antes, una persona con graves carencias en su vida fuera de Internet. Eso o que de niño estuvo enamorado de Carmen Porter y se la terminó llevando Iker Jiménez... Vaya usted a saber.



Vamos a ver, se supone que PREPARACIONISMO, no es para este tipo de chorradas.


----------



## ueee3 (19 Jun 2022)

ecoñomixta dijo:


> Me cago en la puta. Eso me pasa a mí cuando empiezo a pensar en la eternidad de lo que somos, después de esta vida, y después? Y después? Paro ya que me entra la puta ansiedad que dices que tienes que bajar a lo mundano o te pega un infarto



Lo mismo me pasa, cuando pienso en las escalas astronómicas del tiempo.


----------



## ueee3 (19 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> De todas maneras, podría explicarse así si me hubieran manipulado de alguna manera en sueños para meterme esas descripciones en la memoria. Los sueños generalmente parecen más largos de lo que son, y la sensación de intentar correr y no ser capaz es algo que la gente sueña a veces.



Aquí no he entendido si hablas de que te hubieran manipulado "entidades" o tus amigos.



AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Lo de cortar el riego sanguíneo explicaría que no tuviera ningún golpe ni dolor fuerte, aunque habría recordado a alguien poniéndome las manos en el cuello. No eran chavales violentos.



No necesariamente lo recordarías, en particular si fue a traición por la espalda. Entraría dentro de lo posible que olvidaras esos escasos segundos antes de la inconsciencia (no es como si jugando te lo propones, lo hablas con amigos, y empezáis... ahí hay algo más de tiempo).

Pero vamos si tú estás seguro de que el otro dio detalles que tú no... aun así sospecho. Eras un niño, y si te timaron por definición no te diste cuenta y a estas alturas no creo que puedas hacerlo. Yo he tomado el pelo a algún niño alguna vez, precisamente haciendo que me dé algún dato de algo que yo desconozco y luego decírselo yo con otras palabras para que el niño flipara con cómo sabía yo eso o cómo conocía a otra persona que supuestamente yo no podía conocer (no soy un cabronazo, fue entre él y yo, no lo humillé frente a sus amigos ni nada así. Y supongo que con la intención de luego decirle cómo le había tomado el pelo, aunque no estoy seguro).

Dices que mantienes el contacto con uno... eso no quiere decir que siendo adulto no quiera guardar un secreto de algo a sus ojos terrible, o mal hecho, que te hicieron. Esas cosas las llevamos toda la vida, y aunque sean tonterías, como "te robé un chicle" o "te pegué un chicle en el pelo" jamás se confiesan. O yo al menos así lo veo y practico. Imagínate eso, que pegaste un chicle en el pelo a un amigo, por mucho que tuvierais 10 años, te sentiste muy culpable y luego aunque lo conozcas con 40 no se lo dirás, por pura vergüenza (y más si hubo consecuencias, del tipo que tuvieran que cortarle el pelo y tal. Es un ejemplo inventado).


----------



## ueee3 (19 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Hay un fallo en mi explicación escéptica y me lo has recordado tú. Tengo el recuerdo de escuchar al de 14 años relatar los "flashes" de las luces y asentir, porque esa es la razón por la que le llamo flashes. Yo generalmente era el que menos hablaba, supongo que en esa situación no sería diferente, no creo que fuera yo el que llevó la iniciativa al relatar todo lo acontecido. Los recuerdo genuinamente acojonados a los dos y gritos de "se fueron extraterrestres" y echar a correr.
> 
> De todas maneras, podría explicarse así si me hubieran manipulado de alguna manera en sueños para meterme esas descripciones en la memoria. Los sueños generalmente parecen más largos de lo que son, y la sensación de intentar correr y no ser capaz es algo que la gente sueña a veces. Lo de cortar el riego sanguíneo explicaría que no tuviera ningún golpe ni dolor fuerte, aunque habría recordado a alguien poniéndome las manos en el cuello. No eran chavales violentos.



Se me ocurre que una forma de confirmar que él también lo vio y no que te tomó el pelo, es decirle que fruto de aquello vas a tirar tu vida actual por la borda para dedicarla a aquel misterio. Ahí, tal vez, y sólo tal vez, si él es el culpable, te acabe confesando para no sentirse más clupable.

En plan: 

"Oye pepito últimamente le he dado vueltas a aquello que nos pasó, y sabes qué? voy a dejar el trabajo, y a la novia, y a todos, para irme a una selva ecuatorial donde he leído en internet que hay sucesos así".

Si él fue el culpable, tal vez no confiese al instante, pero por la noche la cabeza le dará vueltas, y tal vez al día siguiente, quizás con ayuda por tu parte, confiese.

Pero bueno comprendo que tampoco vas a hacer todo eso. Pero desde luego sería de los pocos modos de averiguarlo.

Otro modo: irle de cara y decirle "oye, aquel día... en realidad no pasó nada y me engañasteis, no? yo era más pequeño... creo que caí inconsciente...".

Es difícil.


----------



## ueee3 (19 Jun 2022)

ecoñomixta dijo:


> Me cago en la puta. Eso me pasa a mí cuando empiezo a pensar en la eternidad de lo que somos, después de esta vida, y después? Y después? Paro ya que me entra la puta ansiedad que dices que tienes que bajar a lo mundano o te pega un infarto



También con ciertas siestas al despertarme he notado esa sensación de despersonalización... no saber dónde estoy, en qué año o lugar de mi vida estoy, casi ni quién soy...


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (19 Jun 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Vamos a ver, se supone que PREPARACIONISMO, no es para este tipo de chorradas.



Vale, o sea que el problema es de ubicación.
Pues "nostrasladamus" y asunto arreglado.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (19 Jun 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> También con ciertas siestas al despertarme he notado esa sensación de despersonalización... no saber dónde estoy, en qué año o lugar de mi vida estoy, casi ni quién soy...



Sólo con las siestas. Es verdad ¿por qué ?


----------



## ecoñomixta (19 Jun 2022)

George Orwell dijo:


> Yo hay una cosa que siempre he pensado sobre algunas cosas que creemos ver o vemos y no entendemos qué es. Tiene que ver con la "analogía dimensional", concepto que proviene de la física. Este concepto intentaría explicar cómo sería una hipotética cuarta dimensión y cómo nosotros, que percibimos mediante la vista y el tacto objetos en tres dimensiones, sentiríamos objetos en cuatro dimensiones.
> 
> Este concepto se basa en que un objeto en tres dimensiones tiene una proyección en las dos dimensiones y puede ser representado en un único diedro. Por ejemplo, un hexaedro prismático puede ser observado en un plano como un rectángulo. Sin embargo, no es un rectángulo. Un observador bidimensional, en cambio sólo sería capaz de ver un rectángulo. Y toda vez que el hexaedro empiece por ejemplo a rotar éste iría cambiando de forma de un rectángulo a un romboide, un cuadrado, un hexágono... El observador bidimensional sería incapaz de explicar cómo una figura con cuatro lados es capaz de sacarse de la manga dos lados más y cambiar así de formas. Pero este observador jamás será capaz de ver la profundidad del objeto que explicaría perfectamente qué está viendo.
> 
> Hay explicaciones mucho mejores que la mía en internet; pero espero que sirva para que se entienda la idea y lo que muchas veces creo que puede explicar algunos de estos fenómenos. Sobre todo, lo creo porque sé que la física está aún en "pañales" a pesar de todo lo avanzado. Pero es que Maxwell pensaba también que la física había avanzado una barbaridad hasta llegar a sus coetáneos y sin embargo aún había cosas que sólo la religión era capaz de explicar. Cuanto más profundizo en mi formación científica, más huyo de toda esa gente que ya ha "completado el libro", ya lo sabe todo y cree que la ciencia ya responde a todas las preguntas. Son necios.



LA MADRE QUE TE PARIÓ. TODO LO QUE HAS DESCRITO LLEGUÉ YO ROMPIÉNDOME LOS SESO TRATANDO DE DEDUCIR LA LÓGICA ENTRE LA VELOCIDAD DE LA LUZ Y LA DILATACIÓN DEL TIEMPO Y EL ESPACIO.
BRUTAL ME HAS DESCRITO LA PUTA TEORÍA.

Ostia puta, esto sí es paranormal.


----------



## ueee3 (19 Jun 2022)

Sr. Chinarro dijo:


> Sólo con las siestas. Es verdad ¿por qué ?



Porque nos salimos de la rutina. Son siestas "al azar", no son todos los días a la misma hora.

¿Eso quiere decir que el cerebro necesita una rutina para "anclarnos a tierra"?


----------



## Lian (19 Jun 2022)

He sido consciente de como en Andalucía ha gobernado el PSOE durante 40 años de manera ininterrumpida. Experiencia mas paranormal y veraz que eso no creo que se encuentre en ningún lado.


----------



## ecoñomixta (19 Jun 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> También con ciertas siestas al despertarme he notado esa sensación de despersonalización... no saber dónde estoy, en qué año o lugar de mi vida estoy, casi ni quién soy...



No, no, yo es ansiedad pura y explosiva, es horror puro y como decía a quién le he respondido tienes que "bajar" a pensamientos cotidianos o infartas


----------



## ecoñomixta (19 Jun 2022)

ecoñomixta dijo:


> No, no, yo es ansiedad pura y explosiva, es horror puro y como decía a quién le he respondido tienes que "bajar" a pensamientos cotidianos o infartas



Me toca los cojones hablar de ello porque involuntariamente voy a ese estado al hablar sobre ello y cuesta bajar bastante


----------



## Fígaro (19 Jun 2022)

Sr. Chinarro dijo:


> Vale, o sea que el problema es de ubicación.
> Pues "nostrasladamus" y asunto arreglado.



Por una vez estamos de acuerdo.


----------



## ecoñomixta (19 Jun 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Lo mismo me pasa, cuando pienso en las escalas astronómicas del tiempo.



Correcto!!! A mí concretamente me sucede cuando imagino que será de mí después de esta vida... Y después... Y después .... Y después de una eternidad... Y así te invade la sensación de ser eterno que yo llamo y infartas y ahora voy a salir del hilo un rato porque ya estoy en ese estado me cagondios


----------



## ecoñomixta (19 Jun 2022)

@George Orwell ahora te explico y comprenderás la relación entre la luz y las dimensiones. Básicamente la luz es la sombra de "algo" que habita en la cuarta dimensión física ahora te explico que estoy fuera de casa


----------



## ueee3 (19 Jun 2022)

ecoñomixta dijo:


> No, no, yo es ansiedad pura y explosiva, es horror puro y como decía a quién le he respondido tienes que "bajar" a pensamientos cotidianos o infartas



Ya, ya, yo hablaba de la despersonalización como algo distinto a la ansiedad.


----------



## ecoñomixta (19 Jun 2022)

@George Orwell A ver, no sé por dónde empezar: 
Yo lo que hago es, imaginar que el tiempo es físico. Si por ejemplo una eternidad llamemosle 1 millón de años (millón de años del tiempo que concebimos) fuese un cubo (3D) todo ese cubo está compuesto por una continuidad "infinita" de universos de tiempo (2D) 
Ahora viene lo bueno:
Un universo de tiempo (2D) para mí, habitante del 3D es la fracción de tiempo más pequeña e imaginable, un golpe de imagen. Un microsegundo. Y esa consecución de "golpes de imagen 2d" es lo que conforma mi sensación de tiempo 3d, lo que llamamos TIEMPO. Pero nuestro TIEMPO son una sucesión de eternidades de universos 2D!!! Es decir, mi vista acapara SIMULTÁNEAMENTE (importante para comprender toda la teoría) una eternidad de tiempo 2D por ejemplo:


----------



## ecoñomixta (19 Jun 2022)

Joder con el archivo es demasiado grande


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (19 Jun 2022)

ecoñomixta dijo:


> @George Orwell A ver, no sé por dónde empezar:
> Yo lo que hago es, imaginar que el tiempo es físico. Si por ejemplo una eternidad llamemosle 1 millón de años (millón de años del tiempo que concebimos) fuese un cubo (3D) todo ese cubo está compuesto por una continuidad "infinita" de universos de tiempo (2D)
> Ahora viene lo bueno:
> Un universo de tiempo (2D) para mí, habitante del 3D es la fracción de tiempo más pequeña e imaginable, un golpe de imagen. Un microsegundo. Y esa consecución de "golpes de imagen 2d" es lo que conforma mi sensación de tiempo 3d, lo que llamamos TIEMPO. Pero nuestro TIEMPO son una sucesión de eternidades de universos 2D!!! Es decir, mi vista acapara SIMULTÁNEAMENTE (importante para comprender toda la teoría) una eternidad de tiempo 2D por ejemplo:



¿Por eso la gente que ha tenido ecm, ve pasado, presente y futuro como en una sucesión de fotogramas?


----------



## ecoñomixta (19 Jun 2022)

A la mierda, no me deja subir imágenes.
Bueno, un cuadrado. Ese cuadrado representa la eternidad para un habitante 2d, su plano visual será siempre una línea (1D) y esa consecución de líneas 1D conforman su universo 2d, pero para poder cuantificarlo bien, llamaremos a cada línea (universo 1d) un año de tiempo 2D. Cada año, nuestro habitante 2D verá la siguiente línea, así año tras año, línea tras línea, se va formando su "vida" su sensación de tiempo, que siempre es un plano 1d tras otro, él sabe que su universo son una consecución de planos 1d porque el habita una dimensión 2d, el puede moverse en dos direcciones, y su campo visual siempre será una línea 1d. Tras un millón de años nuestro habitante muere, y tratando al tiempo como una figura geométrica, diremos que ha completado un cuadrado, es decir, un universo completo de 2d físicas (un montón de líneas unidas una tras otra). Pues bien, la eternidad de ese hombre para mí es un instante. Toda su eternidad, su millón de años, yo lo percibo SIMULTÁNEAMENTE en forma de cuadro (2d) es decir, lo que para él hubiera sido presente, pasado y futuro, para mí es un instante que ocurre en una fracción de tiempo tan pequeña que no podría ni medirla.
AHORA VIENE CUANDO LA MATAN: 
Cómo me ve él a mí? Porque yo existo simultáneamente en su pasado, presente y futuro, desde su plano, yo no experimento TRANSCURSO DEL TIEMPO. 




Somos "la luz" para un habitante 2d.
Si lo extrapolamos a 3d, se comprende fácilmente el porqué la luz no envejece, es obvio, porque está abarcando simultáneamente todo nuestro tiempo 3d, pasado, presente y futuro a la vez, ergo "habita" en 4d. Entonces, continuando con la misma lógica podemos deducir, (QUE NO IMAGINAR, PORQUE ES INCONCEBIBLE) que nuestra eternidad es solo la fracción de tiempo más pequeña imaginable para un habitante 4d y que su tiempo (el que él perciba como tal) son una consecución de "eternidades" nuestras, visualmente para ellos sería ver toda nuestra eternidad, en 3d, nuestro pasado presente y futuro simultáneamente y a 3d, como superpuesto (INCONCEBIBLE PARA NOSOTROS, TRISTES SERES DEL 3D)

Joder, espero que se entienda, es que cuesta bastante explicar esta movida, pero en mi cabeza lo tengo clarísimo que es así


----------



## ecoñomixta (19 Jun 2022)

Sr. Chinarro dijo:


> ¿Por eso la gente que ha tenido ecm, ve pasado, presente y futuro como en una sucesión de fotogramas?



Joder, ahora me entero, que los ecm les pasa eso, pero sí!!!!


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (19 Jun 2022)

ecoñomixta dijo:


> A la mierda, no me deja subir imágenes.
> Bueno, un cuadrado. Ese cuadrado representa la eternidad para un habitante 2d, su plano visual será siempre una línea (1D) y esa consecución de líneas 1D conforman su universo 2d, pero para poder cuantificarlo bien, llamaremos a cada línea (universo 1d) un año de tiempo 2D. Cada año, nuestro habitante 2D verá la siguiente línea, así año tras año, línea tras línea, se va formando su "vida" su sensación de tiempo, que siempre es un plano 1d tras otro, él sabe que su universo son una consecución de planos 1d porque el habita una dimensión 2d, el puede moverse en dos direcciones, y su campo visual siempre será una línea 1d. Tras un millón de años nuestro habitante muere, y tratando al tiempo como una figura geométrica, diremos que ha completado un cuadrado, es decir, un universo completo de 2d físicas (un montón de líneas unidas una tras otra). Pues bien, la eternidad de ese hombre para mí es un instante. Toda su eternidad, su millón de años, yo lo percibo SIMULTÁNEAMENTE en forma de cuadro (2d) es decir, lo que para él hubiera sido presente, pasado y futuro, para mí es un instante que ocurre en una fracción de tiempo tan pequeña que no podría ni medirla.
> AHORA VIENE CUANDO LA MATAN:
> Cómo me ve él a mí? Porque yo existo simultáneamente en su pasado, presente y futuro, desde su plano, yo no experimento TRANSCURSO DEL TIEMPO.
> ...



Magistral.
Ni te imaginas lo que acabas de ayudatme.


----------



## ueee3 (19 Jun 2022)

ecoñomixta dijo:


> Correcto!!! A mí concretamente me sucede cuando imagino que será de mí después de esta vida... Y después... Y después .... Y después de una eternidad... Y así te invade la sensación de ser eterno que yo llamo y infartas y ahora voy a salir del hilo un rato porque ya estoy en ese estado me cagondios



Eterno? No será más bien al revés, ser brevísimos? Desde un punto de vista racional ortodoxo, digo.

Y sobre todo, existiendo el futuro, como algo que está ahí en el eje temporal, ser imposible que lo alcancemos (más allá del tiempo de vida limitado de un humano). Es la nada. Aunque tambien podría verse creo como lo haces tú: como estar y no estar.

Entiendo lo que has querido decir con ser eterno y me entra ansiedad también a mí. Pero pienso que te equivocas, porque no estaremos (y si estuviésemos lo veríamos de otro modo).


----------



## ueee3 (19 Jun 2022)

Sr. Chinarro dijo:


> Magistral.
> Ni te imaginas lo que acabas de ayudatme.



Pues dínoslo. En qué te ha ayudado tanto?


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (19 Jun 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Pues dínoslo. En qué te ha ayudado tanto?



En comprender la eternidad y no volverme loca.


----------



## ecoñomixta (19 Jun 2022)

Sr. Chinarro dijo:


> Magistral.
> Ni te imaginas lo que acabas de ayudatme.



Pues mira no sabes la alegría que me das, porque hasta que no encajé todo esto en mi cabeza, no llegué a comprender realmente la paranoia de la dilatación del tiempo y el espacio. 
Sin embargo, desde esto, veo a doctorados físicos hablando de la relatividad y VEO que no han llegado a esta conclusión, ergo no saben de lo que hablan, solo repiten como monos unos "misterios de la física" que hasta que no les haga la cabeza este "clac" no van a entender realmente una mierda del "comportamiento de la luz"


----------



## ueee3 (19 Jun 2022)

Sr. Chinarro dijo:


> En comprender la eternidad y no volverme loca.



En realidad, más que comprender, te aferras con fe a ideas que te resultan comprensibles y tranquilizadoras. Sin ponerle espíritu crítico a lo que dice porque no te interesa, buscas la paz y el cobijo.

Es, como él mismo dijo antes, como el aferrarse a cosas mundanas para no volverse loco. No es aumentar el conocimiento, más bien es no pensar en según qué cosas.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (19 Jun 2022)

ecoñomixta dijo:


> Pues mira no sabes la alegría que me das, porque hasta que no encajé todo esto en mi cabeza, no llegué a comprender realmente la paranoia de la dilatación del tiempo y el espacio.
> Sin embargo, desde esto, veo a doctorados físicos hablando de la relatividad y VEO que no han llegado a esta conclusión, ergo no saben de lo que hablan, solo repiten como monos unos "misterios de la física" que hasta que no les haga la cabeza este "clac" no van a entender realmente una mierda del "comportamiento de la luz"



Es que yo me pregunto cómo te sales de la dimensión temporal y me explota la cabeza.
Del comportamiento de la luz saben los Maestros en meditación no los físicos.


----------



## ueee3 (19 Jun 2022)

Sr. Chinarro dijo:


> Es que yo me pregunto cómo te sales de la dimensión temporal y me explota la cabeza.
> Del comportamiento de la luz saben los Maestros en meditación no los físicos.



Hay quien dice que el tiempo no es una dimensión.


----------



## ecoñomixta (19 Jun 2022)

Sr. Chinarro dijo:


> En comprender la eternidad y no volverme loca.



Más te diré, desde esto, cuando oigo los 300.000 km por segundo me descojono, y ironías de la vida, hablan de relatividad, y es ahí donde radica el problema, que no lo ven con perspectiva de relatividad, no es la luz la que se mueve a 300.000 km por segundo, SOMOS NOSOTROS LOS QUE TENEMOS QUE VIAJAR un segundo de tiempo tridimensional para darnos cuenta que se ha movido 300.000 km. 
No genios, no, la luz ya estaba ahí, estaba, está y estará, eres tú el que tiene que esperar a que transcurra tiempo x para percibirla y poder "ubicarla"
Luego se rompen la cabeza con el ejercicio de la luz vs la de un coche a 100 km por hora 
Por qué van las 2 a 300.000 km por segundo? Y la del coche no va a 300.000,000x por segundo? 
Porque tenéis un error DE CONCEPCIÓN DEL TIEMPO, ambas luces están ahí en pasado, presente y futuro, no pueden adelantar ninguna a la otra porque abarcan el mismo espacio físico!!
Dicen que nada puede ir más rápido que la luz. Otra vez, mismo error de concepto, LA LUZ YA ESTÁ AHÍ, ESTUVO, ESTÁ Y ESTARÁ, somos nosotros los que tenemos que experimentar el transcurso de un segundo de tiempo para percibir que se ha movido a lo largo de 300.000 km!!


----------



## ecoñomixta (19 Jun 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Hay quien dice que el tiempo no es una dimensión.



No se trata de lo que sea, se trata de imaginarlo como una forma física, para llegar a comprender toda esta fumada. Vamos, yo hasta que no deduje esta paranoia no me entraba en la cabeza.
Y ahora, tal cual lo digo, me descojono cuando oigo 300.000 km por segundo


----------



## ecoñomixta (19 Jun 2022)

Perdón por desviarme de lo paranormal, pero es que esta movida he intentado explicársela a la gente más inteligente cercana a mí y me revienta los cojones que nadie lo comprenda. 
Cuando he leído el mensaje de @George Orwell describiendo mi teoría, como si hubiera estado dentro de mi cabeza, me he quedado loco


----------



## Seronoser (19 Jun 2022)

Sí, cuando me hicieron el cocomordán por primera vez.


----------



## ecoñomixta (19 Jun 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Eterno? No será más bien al revés, ser brevísimos? Desde un punto de vista racional ortodoxo, digo.
> 
> Y sobre todo, existiendo el futuro, como algo que está ahí en el eje temporal, ser imposible que lo alcancemos (más allá del tiempo de vida limitado de un humano). Es la nada. Aunque tambien podría verse creo como lo haces tú: como estar y no estar.
> 
> Entiendo lo que has querido decir con ser eterno y me entra ansiedad también a mí. Pero pienso que te equivocas, porque no estaremos (y si estuviésemos lo veríamos de otro modo).



Sí, parece que esté relacionado lo de la ansiedad con esta teoría, pero son dos cosas distintas, lo que me da ansiedad es imaginar una eternidad tras otra, lo otro es física sin más.
Aunque la verdad que mi teoría no ayuda mucho a la ansiedad "de ser eternos" le da más forma


----------



## ueee3 (19 Jun 2022)

ecoñomixta dijo:


> No se trata de lo que sea, se trata de imaginarlo como una forma física, para llegar a comprender toda esta fumada. Vamos, yo hasta que no deduje esta paranoia no me entraba en la cabeza.
> Y ahora, tal cual lo digo, me descojono cuando oigo 300.000 km por segundo



Está muy bien eso, pero si de vencer la ansiedad se trata, tal vez la solución esté en la fe de la religión y no en montarse castillos en el aire por mucho racionalismo que apliquemos, y que mucho me temo que al final son cientos, a veces hasta equivocados, para soslayar las cuestiones que nos acongojan.


----------



## klute (19 Jun 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Hay un libro de J. J. Benítez con testimonios, en que se repite mucho el de alguien que estando de noche de repente ve que "se hizo de día". A veces acompañado de un lapso de horas enorme en el que la persona supuestamente estuvo abducida.
> 
> Si tú no eres J.J. Benítez, ni tu padre un mentiroso, ni tú, desde luego llama la atención la total coincidencia de testimonios en ese sentido.
> 
> Aunque también es rara la pasividad de tanta gente con el evento, eso de "me da igual" y tal. ¿Sabes si tu padre llevaba reloj? Porque como he dicho a veces, no siempre, va seguido de una presunta abducción en que la víctima no recuerda nada, sólo ve que tiene un agujero de horas al mirar el reloj.




JJ Benitez, desde luego no soy. Mentir en un foro anónimo, no me aporta nada.

Ni abducción ni nada. Estaba de guardia al timón, ahí no hay momento ni gaitas. Vas siguiendo el rumbo y vas con la carta marcando, y guiándote si hay referencias. Simplemente dijo que se hizo de día y después volvió la noche, sin nada más, las horas las van anotando. En el reloj del barco y en el suyo. Tanto la brújula, como el reloj como las cartas y el libro de abordo son sagrados. Además que siempre iba con un cigarrillo en la boca. En la mar, acababa uno y encendía otro. Supongo que siguió fumando y cuando se acabó se encendió otro, y cuando lo relevaron se fue a dormir. Así que ni alienígenas ni nada. No hubo nada de nada.

Mi padre tenía muchísimos defectos pero no la mentira. Si un capullo le hubiese llamado mentiroso seguramente le hubiese abierto la cabeza, porque violento lo fue mucho. Así que muy posiblemente no dijo nada por esa razón.

Es algo a lo que él no encontró explicación, y como era pragmático, y su interés era otro tampoco gastó tiempo ni energía.


----------



## ueee3 (19 Jun 2022)

ecoñomixta dijo:


> Más te diré, desde esto, cuando oigo los 300.000 km por segundo me descojono, y ironías de la vida, hablan de relatividad, y es ahí donde radica el problema, que no lo ven con perspectiva de relatividad, no es la luz la que se mueve a 300.000 km por segundo, SOMOS NOSOTROS LOS QUE TENEMOS QUE VIAJAR un segundo de tiempo tridimensional para darnos cuenta que se ha movido 300.000 km.
> No genios, no, la luz ya estaba ahí, estaba, está y estará, eres tú el que tiene que esperar a que transcurra tiempo x para percibirla y poder "ubicarla"
> Luego se rompen la cabeza con el ejercicio de la luz vs la de un coche a 100 km por hora
> Por qué van las 2 a 300.000 km por segundo? Y la del coche no va a 300.000,000x por segundo?
> ...



la luz no es eterna como lo estás lo estás poniendo. A grosso modo, enciendes una linterna, y creas luz, que se moverá a 300.000 km/s alejándose de ti.


----------



## ueee3 (19 Jun 2022)

klute dijo:


> JJ Benitez, desde luego no soy. Mentir en un foro anónimo, no me aporta nada.
> 
> Ni abducción ni nada. Estaba de guardia al timón, ahí no hay momento ni gaitas. Vas siguiendo el rumbo y vas con la carta marcando, y guiándote si hay referencias. Simplemente dijo que se hizo de día y después volvió la noche, sin nada más, las horas las van anotando. En el reloj del barco y en el suyo. Tanto la brújula, como el reloj como las cartas y el libro de abordo son sagrados. Además que siempre iba con un cigarrillo en la boca. En la mar, acababa uno y encendía otro. Supongo que siguió fumando y cuando se acabó se encendió otro, y cuando lo relevaron se fue a dormir. Así que ni alienígenas ni nada. No hubo nada de nada.
> 
> ...



Di que no hubo abducción en esa historia, pero no que no hubo aliens porque suena precisamente a eso (a historias de OVNIs, sean lo que sean). No digo que fuera eso sino que no se puede descartar.

Pudieron ser efectos eléctricos? Como rayos pero tal vez de otro tipo...


----------



## ueee3 (19 Jun 2022)

ecoñomixta dijo:


> Perdón por desviarme de lo paranormal, pero es que esta movida he intentado explicársela a la gente más inteligente cercana a mí y me revienta los cojones que nadie lo comprenda.
> Cuando he leído el mensaje de @George Orwell describiendo mi teoría, como si hubiera estado dentro de mi cabeza, me he quedado loco



Sí, tú también pensaste en otras dimensiones, pero ojo que también estás viendo lo que quieres ver y obviando lo que no coincide con tu teoría. Él habla de una cuarta dimensión espacial. Algo por cierto que entronca mucho con el tema ovni y explicaría casi todo.

Bien mirado, la teoría de la simulación y la de una dimensión extra tienen un claro punto en común: un ente podría vernos desde fuera y conocerlo todo.


----------



## ecoñomixta (19 Jun 2022)

Bueno, bajo ya. Qué atrapa mucho hablar de estas movidas. 
Voy a contar todo lo paranormal que recuerdo.

Cuando era un crío de unos 6/7 años aprox, soñé que estaba en el patio del colegio, en el horario del "comedor escolar" (hace 25 años, en su momento me acordaba de prácticamente todo el sueño, ahora solo de lo flipante) total, que del patio entrábamos a comer y a un niño de mi clase se le cayó un diente comiendo y por poco se lo traga, lo escupió al plato, empezó a sangrar como un gorrino, y todos los niños empezaron con la gilipollez de "diente podrío" "diente podrío" a modo de bullyng.

Pues bien, hasta ahí el sueño, una gilipollez verdad?

Primero aclarar que yo era de quedarme al comedor dos o tres veces al año, yo era de comer en casa, si por algo puntual mi madre no podía estar en casa a la hora de comer, ese día me quedaba al comedor, que como ya digo, era algo anecdótico y extraño que yo no comiera en casa.
Pues bien, llegó un día que me quedé al comedor, jugué a fútbol, se hizo la hora de comer, entramos al comedor todos los niños y el niño de mi clase del sueño, se sienta enfrente de mi, más o menos como en el sueño, hasta aquí todo normal.

De repente masticando soltó un gemido y escupió un diente en el plato y empezó a sangrar como un gorrino.
Aquí sentí un Dejavu. Pero de dejavu nada, porque recordaba el sueño de pe a pa y conforme empezó a sangrar recordé el sueño y pensé «va, no me jodas, ahora viene lo de diente podrío»

Acto seguido algún crío gritó lleno de euforia "diente podríooooooo" tiene un diente podriooooo y toda una fauna de críos estúpidos empezaron en corro a vociferar diente podrío diente podrío a modo de bulling hacia el chaval.

Los escalofríos que recorrían mi cuerpo os los podéis imaginar, ya que fue como una especie de dejavu con pelos y señales que duró muchos minutos horas! Y me quedé bastante loco con aquello durante días, decidí contarle lo ocurrido al chaval de "diente podrío", que no me creyó/lo tomaría como una gilipollez de lo que éramos, niños, así que no insistí y no lo he vuelto a contar hasta hoy.


----------



## ecoñomixta (19 Jun 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> la luz no es eterna como lo estás lo estás poniendo. A grosso modo, enciendes una linterna, y creas luz, que se moverá a 300.000 km/s alejándose de ti.



No que sea eterna, que no "envejece" no transcurre el tiempo a "la velocidad de la luz"


----------



## George Orwell (19 Jun 2022)

ecoñomixta dijo:


> @George Orwell A ver, no sé por dónde empezar:
> Yo lo que hago es, imaginar que el tiempo es físico. Si por ejemplo una eternidad llamemosle 1 millón de años (millón de años del tiempo que concebimos) fuese un cubo (3D) todo ese cubo está compuesto por una continuidad "infinita" de universos de tiempo (2D)
> Ahora viene lo bueno:
> Un universo de tiempo (2D) para mí, habitante del 3D es la fracción de tiempo más pequeña e imaginable, un golpe de imagen. Un microsegundo. Y esa consecución de "golpes de imagen 2d" es lo que conforma mi sensación de tiempo 3d, lo que llamamos TIEMPO. Pero nuestro TIEMPO son una sucesión de eternidades de universos 2D!!! Es decir, mi vista acapara SIMULTÁNEAMENTE (importante para comprender toda la teoría) una eternidad de tiempo 2D por ejemplo:



Correcto. Es un poco lo que trataba de decir. Tú asimilas esa 4 dimensión al tiempo, yo hacía la analogía con el espacio. Podría ser cualquiera de las dos. 

El símil más fácil de entender es el de imaginarse que uno vive en una realidad 2D, con lo cual todo lo imaginable por ti son figuras bidimensionales: polígonos, circunferencias, elipses... Para ti sería imposible de imaginar que esa circunferencia que estás viendo pueda ser en verdad una esfera. Si damos una vuelta de tuerca con un objeto tridimensional complejo (un cuerpo humano) cuando éste se mueve e inteerseca o se proyecta con/en ese plano bidimensional se vería una figura extraña e irreconocible por el sujeto que vive en ese universo 2D. Pero es que cuando este objeto tridimensional se mueva libremente por su universo 3D, la proyección sobre el universo 2D cambiaría constantemente y el sujeto 2D vería constantemente objetos bidimensionales raros cambiando sin sentido, ni lógica. 

En el ejemplo que tú comentas ocurriría exactamente lo mismo. Si existen objetos 4D conviviendo con nosotros, sea temporal o espacial esa cuarta dimensión, nosotros lo veríamos como objetos comunes para nosotros o asemejables a nuestro universo 3D. Por ejemplo, un lingote de uranio que pueda tener por ejemplo su período de semidesintegración como 4D. Nosotros vemos el lingote como simplemente un prisma. Haciendo una simplificación y obviando lo que conocemos de la energía nuclear, nosotros a simple observación no vemos, ni sentimos los efectos de ese lingote en esa cuarta dimensión. Pero están ahí. De hecho, antes de los Curie, se observaba ese fenómeno, pero era inexplicable el efecto que tenía. Simplemente, no era concebible en nuestro universo conocido. Con algunas cuestiones que creemos ver (en el cielo con los famosos OVNI reconocidos por fuerzas aéreas por ir a lo que se sabe) a lo mejor se trata de proyecciones 3D de objetos 4D. Nosotros nunca vamos a poder entender mediante la vista y nuestros sentidos cómo son esos objetos. Sólo podremos entenderlos (si existiesen y se consiguiese) de forma teórica a través de las matemáticas. 

Es un tema verdaderamente apasionante.


----------



## George Orwell (20 Jun 2022)

@ecoñomixta 
Tu analogía, como yo la imagino es de la siguiente forma. Y perdona porque estoy en el móvil y no puedo hacerte un pequeño dibujo. 
Por lo que te entiendo, la forma más fácil de conceptualizarlo sería que vivimos en un triedro (3D) con 6 grados de libertad. Teniendo en cuenta que para ti (y yo lo he pensado mucho también) el tiempo sería la 4 dimensión, lo más fácil es imaginar que hay n triedros. Uno para cada instante de tiempo. Imagina que tienes una Polaroid 3D capaz de hacer una foto a cada instante. Tendrías n "universos" (tantos como fotos hagas). Y tendrías una secuencia temporal con tu universo para cada instante t. 

Ahora viene lo bonito. Coges todas las fotos de la Polaroid y las superpones. Una encima de otra, de forma que todas las fotos sean una. Yo me imagino así el hipotético universo 4D siendo el tiempo la cuarta dimensión con ¿12? grados de libertad. 

Y menciono los grados de libertad porque nosotros en el universo 3D tenemos 6. Cualquier movimiento de un cuerpo puede ser descrito como una composición de 3 desplazamientos lineales y 3 sentidos de giro. ¿Pero en la cuarta dimensión? Bien. Nosotros sólo sabemos ir en una dirección dt>0 y de forma aparentemente lineal (aunque la cuántica demuestra que es posible que no sea lineal). Del mismo modo, nosotros somos capaces de restringir el movimiento de cualquier cuerpo en el espacio en cualquiera de sus ejes y giros o varios a la vez. Podría ser que a nosotros nos hayan restringido el movimiento en esa cuarta dimensión... O que simplemente, como no la conocemos, no sabemos hacerlo (viajes en el tiempo).


----------



## ecoñomixta (20 Jun 2022)

Otra movida que me he acordado esta tarde leyendo las movidas que le han pasado a la peña. Y esta sí que creo que es la más flipante porque no le he encontrado sentido ni lo encontraré ya.

Más o menos a los 6/7 años también, yo tenía cientos de juegos de mesa, de todo tipo, y entre todos esos juegos había uno de magia, no recuerdo exactamente todo lo que contenía, pero había una varita mágica, dados, cubiletes, pañuelos etcétera lo típico de magia.

Había también una baraja francesa.

Un día vinieron mis tíos con mi primo, cuatro años mayor que yo, que entre tantos juegos para jugar vio el de magia y le flipó se puso a trastearlo y a decirme "ya verás que truco te voy a hacer, ya verás qué truco"
Yo seguí a mi rollo, con otros juegos, mi primo trasteaba aquello de magia, pero no me hacía ningún truco. Cuando se pasó la tarde y mis tíos y mi primo se fueron, me dispuse a recoger todos los juegos, y cuando fui a recoger el de magia me encontré algo que me disgustó bastante.

La baraja francesa entera, estaba en forma de abanico, completamente pegada, de una pieza!
Lo primero que pensé fue que mi primo con algún pegamento se había currado un truco de mierda y de muy mal gusto.

Bastante disgustado y extrañado de aquel truco a traición, aguardé con paciencia a encontrarme con mi primo para reclamarle mi baraja y que se metiera ese tipo de trucos por el culo, pero para mi sorpresa mi primo no comprendía nada de lo que yo le decía, recuerdo que le expliqué la movida y él decía "pero si no había pegamento, como te voy a pegar la baraja" pensé entonces en un posible cambiazo. Él llevó aquella baraja de algún otro juego de magia y me quiso pegar el cambiazo para tener una baraja útil.

Le regiré todos sus juegos, toda la habitación, ni rastro de mi baraja. Ni siquiera tenía él ningún juego de magia.

Cuando volví a casa, ahora ya más rallado que enfadado, observé detenidamente la baraja "pegada", era mi baraja!! el mismo color y dibujo por detrás, la baraja en forma de abanico no estaba en orden, no había trazas de pegamento ni similares por ninguna parte, era una pieza, una sola "carta" en forma de abanico, no podías despegar de ningún modo una carta de otra, era una pieza, y lo que más me ralló, fue que estaba desordenada, si esa pieza fuese así de fábrica, hubiera estado en orden al menos los palos. Pero es que era imposible, era mi baraja, la de siempre, entera, pero pegada, completamente pegada, como fundidas unas cartas sobre las otras, limpiamente, sin manchas, sin adhesivos. Aquello no tenía ningún sentido. 
Pensé que bueno, que al tiempo sabría como cojones había hecho ese truco, y algún día mi baraja volvería a ser una baraja normal y corriente.

Pasaron días, meses y años, la baraja siguió pegada. Vas creciendo, pasas de los juegos, quedan en el olvido etcétera. Aquello no le di más importancia, cosas raras y trucos de "mayores".

Cuatro años después nos mudamos, y aquel juego de magia que ya estaba más que olvidado tuve que volverlo a coger junto a otros juegos. 
Al llegar a la nueva vivienda, recordé aquel puto truco de mierda, abrí la caja y la baraja estaba entera, carta por carta, en un mazo!! como siempre debió estar!!
No daba crédito, entonces quise recordar como estaba pegada, no podía ser!! Cuando guardé aquel juego en el trastero la baraja seguía pegada!!
Pues ahora, como si aquello hubiera sido una ilusión, la baraja estaba como siempre, despegada, en un mazo. 
Todavía no sé qué cojones pasó en esa baraja, recuerdo que al redescubrirla entera y tener más edad y más conocimiento, me autoengañé con algún pensamiento falso:
«habré mezclado fantasía y realidad, era muy pequeño, ahora que tengo más edad y claridad mental, la baraja está despegada» 

«tiene sentido, porque ahora que tengo claridad mental, más edad, la baraja no está pegada, por tanto esto es la realidad y no aquel recuerdo de verla pegada» 

Y así seguí con mi vida, ignorando el hecho más extraño y cercano que experimenté en toda mi vida.

Pero no, ahora tengo bien claro que aquella baraja estuvo muchísimo tiempo pegada, no sé cómo se pegó, ni como se despegó, pero desde el día que mi primo tocó el juego, hasta que lo guardé en el trastero, la baraja estuvo pegada.


----------



## ecoñomixta (20 Jun 2022)

George Orwell dijo:


> @ecoñomixta
> Tu analogía, como yo la imagino es de la siguiente forma. Y perdona porque estoy en el móvil y no puedo hacerte un pequeño dibujo.
> Por lo que te entiendo, la forma más fácil de conceptualizarlo sería que vivimos en un triedro (3D) con 6 grados de libertad. Teniendo en cuenta que para ti (y yo lo he pensado mucho también) el tiempo sería la 4 dimensión, lo más fácil es imaginar que hay n triedros. Uno para cada instante de tiempo. Imagina que tienes una Polaroid 3D capaz de hacer una foto a cada instante. Tendrías n "universos" (tantos como fotos hagas). Y tendrías una secuencia temporal con tu universo para cada instante t.
> 
> ...



ASÍ ES!! EXACTO COMO UNA SUPERPOSICIÓN DE FOTOGRAMAS!!! SÍ SEÑOR!!

Y SÍ, extrapolandolo al tiempo, se comprende el extraño "comportamiento de la velocidad de la luz" es "el rastro" de algo que se deja percibir desde un espacio de cuatro dimensiones físicas


----------



## n_flamel (20 Jun 2022)

klute dijo:


> JJ Benitez, desde luego no soy. Mentir en un foro anónimo, no me aporta nada.
> 
> Ni abducción ni nada. Estaba de guardia al timón, ahí no hay momento ni gaitas. Vas siguiendo el rumbo y vas con la carta marcando, y guiándote si hay referencias. Simplemente dijo que se hizo de día y después volvió la noche, sin nada más, las horas las van anotando. En el reloj del barco y en el suyo. Tanto la brújula, como el reloj como las cartas y el libro de abordo son sagrados. Además que siempre iba con un cigarrillo en la boca. En la mar, acababa uno y encendía otro. Supongo que siguió fumando y cuando se acabó se encendió otro, y cuando lo relevaron se fue a dormir. Así que ni alienígenas ni nada. No hubo nada de nada.
> 
> ...



Pues por la descripción pienso en un meteorito o algo así.


----------



## klute (20 Jun 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Di que no hubo abducción en esa historia, pero no que no hubo aliens porque suena precisamente a eso (a historias de OVNIs, sean lo que sean). No digo que fuera eso sino que no se puede descartar.
> 
> Pudieron ser efectos eléctricos? Como rayos pero tal vez de otro tipo...



Él solo dijo lo de la luz. No notó nada raro, ni perdió por un segundo control de barco y anotaciones. Y de seguro siguió con el cigarro en la boca. 

Ni tormenta ni nada, si no lo hubiese dicho, algunas tormentas de rayos brutales vió en esas zonas, recuerdo que alguna vez lo dijo. Yo sí que me comí la cabeza y traté de buscar explicación. Pensé que igual al estar a la altura de dónde estaban en África, igual fue exactamente eso que vimos en el documental, un experimento atómico en el Sáhara o un barco o avión que llevaba algo y reventó lo suficientemente lejos para que no se apreciase presión pero sí luz. Recuerdo que no mencionó que hubiese ni ruido ni ondas de choque ni nada. Pero eso no quiere decir que no las hubiese, un barco de pesca es la ostia de ruidoso. Nunca he pensado en fenómenos extraterrenales.


----------



## klute (20 Jun 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Pues por la descripción pienso en un meteorito o algo así.



Meteorito, lo pensé, pero no he encontrado descripciones similares. También pensé en efecto meteorológico raro, pero no había tormenta. Pensé que la explicación más sencilla pudo ser un destello nuclear, pero claro, Francia lo hizo en la zona del Sáhara argelino, demasiado lejos.

Así que sigue siendo un misterio.


----------



## DonJulián (20 Jun 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Te he respondido en ese hilo. Está muy claro: tuviste sonambulismo.



No está muy claro, y no se aclaran muchos de los elementos de la historia con un simple sonambulismo. El asunto es mucho más complejo y seguramente tiene una explicación médica igualmente compleja.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (20 Jun 2022)

No diga Edison, diga Nikola Tesla.
No diga Marconi, diga Jagdish Chandra Bose.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (20 Jun 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Se me ocurre que una forma de confirmar que él también lo vio y no que te tomó el pelo, es decirle que fruto de aquello vas a tirar tu vida actual por la borda para dedicarla a aquel misterio. Ahí, tal vez, y sólo tal vez, si él es el culpable, te acabe confesando para no sentirse más clupable.
> 
> En plan:
> 
> ...



Sería una forma de salir de dudas, pero realmente yo no las tengo, para mí aquello sucedió.



ueee3 dijo:


> Aquí no he entendido si hablas de que te hubieran manipulado "entidades" o tus amigos.
> 
> No necesariamente lo recordarías, en particular si fue a traición por la espalda. Entraría dentro de lo posible que olvidaras esos escasos segundos antes de la inconsciencia (no es como si jugando te lo propones, lo hablas con amigos, y empezáis... ahí hay algo más de tiempo).
> 
> ...



Al hablar de manipularme en sueños hablo de los dos chavales con los que estaba.

Sí, cabría la posibilidad de que olvidase el ataque.

Recuerdo a uno de ellos gritando que los extraterrestres se habían ido, es lo primero que recuerdo que sucedió tras despertarme y antes de levantarme para salir pitando de allí.

Para que la hipótesis escéptica representase lo que realmente ocurrió allí, debería haber sucedido uno de los siguientes escenarios:

- Escenario 1: Los dos chavales lo hacen todo. Me hacen perder el conocimiento sin que recuerde que lo hicieron. Mueven mi cuerpo llevándome a cuestas durante diez minutos, sin que despierte. Me manipulan en sueños para que hable sobre una abducción, flashes de luz, carreras que se detienen por una fuerza externa, extraños seres de varias especies, una nave grande como una plaza de toros, blanca, etc, un río que levita, pesca, etc). Saben cuándo voy a despertarme y se preparan y ponen en posición de estar levantándose.

- Escenario 2: Los dos o uno de los chavales tienen ayuda externa. Sucede lo mismo de antes pero hay más gente escondida en el bosque. Son quienes me hacen perder el conocimiento. Tienen un medio de transporte que usan para cargar mi cuerpo (o el mío y el de otro). Usan todo tipo de medios para modificar mi memoria en sueños, por ejemplo cintas de audio e hipnosis. Saben cuándo me despertaré y vuelan de la escena justo antes.

- Escenario 3: Los tres somos víctima de una "broma" por parte de otras personas, quienes hacen todo lo anterior con los tres.

- Escenario 4: Los tres somos víctimas pero quienes hacen la "broma" o ahora "experimento" tienen en su disposición muy buenas herramientas tecnológicas. De esa manera logran el efectos de los flashes y mueven la maleza con algún muñeco para que empecemos a correr. Una vez corriendo nos hacen perder el conocimiento mediante algún tipo de gas y nos inyectan psicotrópicos. En sueños hacen lo del escenario 2.

- Escenario no escéptico: Aquelo sucedió.

Lo que no me gusta de contar estas cosas es que la gente se ría y he de reconocer que tampoco me gusta que duden de uno, aunque lo entiendo perfectamente, yo también dudaría.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (20 Jun 2022)

A mi pasa q llevo esperando el Mad Max desde Hoctubris de 2007...es grave Tt ?


----------



## cacho_perro (20 Jun 2022)

ME DA A MI QUE COMO ENCUENTRE EL HILO ESTE ALGÚN COLABORADOR DEL FRIKER JIMÉNEZ SE VA A PONER LAS BOTAS....


----------



## ueee3 (20 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Lo que no me gusta de contar estas cosas es que la gente se ría y he de reconocer que tampoco me gusta que duden de uno, aunque lo entiendo perfectamente, yo también dudaría.



El primero que ha aportado la línea escéptica de pensamiento, de que había sido algo hecho por tus acompañantes, eres tú. Por algo será.

En este caso, además, entiendo (quizás mal, puedes corregirme) que tú no lo recuerdas como algo vivido en primera persona en plenas facultades, sino como algo onírico (lo de coger peces con las manos sin saber ni por qué lo haces, más parece visionar una película que estar tú ahí).

Y yo no te he dicho ni que mientas ni que sea falso que lo viviste, te he aportado otras explicaciones a partir de la tuya además.

Aun con todo te jode que lo pongan en duda... y es que supongo que siempre es jodido no que duden de uno, sino que se plantee la posibilidad de que a uno se le fue la olla (porque entonces, el siguiente miedo es si estará en locura perpetua y en ese instante siga sin saber distinguir qué es real de qué no).

Fíjate que una persona que vive un brote psicótico, como lo que ha vivido cree que es real, se cabrea si se lo niegan. Tú no, es más, buscas explicaciones alternativas... lo cual en mi opinión habla de tu cordura. Aunque creo que ni es lo mismo ya que aquí tienes fácil la salida de "era un sueño".

Me has recordado al forero Pedro el Romano, que contaba una historia de esquizofrénico en al que sus familiares le tiraban rayos por los ojos y no sé qué en una celebración o ceremonia... que le habían diagnosticado esquizofrenia, ¡y se cabreaba si alguien le decía que eso era fruto de un brote psicótico! De hecho creo que nos tiene bloqueados a casi todo el foro.

En fin tío. Que yo no desconfío de ti pero las cosas excepcionales deben tratar de investigarse desde la racionalidad, y tratar de descartar todas las teorías "normales" antes de considerar las "paranormales".


----------



## Drako (20 Jun 2022)

George Orwell dijo:


> @ecoñomixta
> Tu analogía, como yo la imagino es de la siguiente forma. Y perdona porque estoy en el móvil y no puedo hacerte un pequeño dibujo.
> Por lo que te entiendo, la forma más fácil de conceptualizarlo sería que vivimos en un triedro (3D) con 6 grados de libertad. Teniendo en cuenta que para ti (y yo lo he pensado mucho también) el tiempo sería la 4 dimensión, lo más fácil es imaginar que hay n triedros. Uno para cada instante de tiempo. Imagina que tienes una Polaroid 3D capaz de hacer una foto a cada instante. Tendrías n "universos" (tantos como fotos hagas). Y tendrías una secuencia temporal con tu universo para cada instante t.
> 
> ...



Me parece interesantisimo lo que dicen usted y ecoñomixta, pero que sepan que me están dejando todo loco. 
Yo era feliz cuando no sabía nada de todo esto, y ahora ando loco pensando en todos estos conceptos. 
Recaerá en sus conciencias


----------



## Il Corvo (23 Jun 2022)

Una experiencia reciente, aeropuerto de Copenhague, esperando en la puerta de embarque para volar a una ciudad similar (de país frío y tal), la gente sentada esperando normal, y aparece una novia con el típico vestido enorme de boda, nadie mira ni se inmuta ni comenta (es cierto, es Copenhague, la gente no suele mirar a los demás, ni que se presente alguien en pelotas y una boina fosforito), llega el avión y voy en business, primeras filas, primeros en embarcar. Voy viendo a todos los pasajeros y ni rastro de la novia. 
Hubiera podido volar con ese vestido? Si no iba a viajar como pudo embarcar?
Fue raro


----------



## elreydelchandal (23 Jun 2022)

SÍ, hace cosa de un mes una mujer se puso a hablar conmigo y se interesó por mi vida.
Eso es lo más paranormal que me ha pasado


----------



## felino66 (23 Jun 2022)

La asombrosa teletransportación sufrida por una familia de Huelva cuando viajaba por una autovía de Cádiz


Aparecen sin ningún tipo de explicación en una carretera antigua que estaba en muy mal estado




www.lavozdelsur.es













Extraño fenómeno: familia de Cartaya sufre la teletransportación cuando viajaba de noche en coche - HuelvaHoy.com


Asombroso. Una familia de Cartaya ha sufrido el extraño fenómeno de la teletransportación, es decir, circulaba por una autovía y aparecía de manera repentina en otra carretera, según ha informado ‘Cuatro al día’. Se trata de la familia de la locutora cartayera Isabel Orta. En concreto, cuatro...




www.huelvahoy.com


----------



## Mr. Satan (23 Jun 2022)

yo la experiencia mas paranormal que he tenido nunca es salir un día a la terraza a lavar la MTB ...y ver aplaudiendo a medio vecindario en los balcones, después de que los secuestraran ilegal e inconstitucionalmente


----------



## n_flamel (23 Jun 2022)

Aquí también han hablado del tema jaja:






Hilo de LOL 4.0







www.burbuja.info


----------



## Barruno (25 Jun 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> Bueno yo tengo alguna cosa que contar , no si es paranormal , cuento una de las tres cosas paranormales que he tenido en mi vida ;
> 
> Yo desde que tenía dos o tres años soñaba con mi entierro, soñaba que era mayor y moría de viejo y veía mi entierro en un cementerio típico antiguo , lo recuerdo con todo tipo de detalles; entrada, verja, tumbas, árboles y hasta la gente que iba a llorarme.
> Pues lo soñé hasta que tuve 12 años , dejé de soñarlo pero muchas veces pensaba en eso: pasan los años y mi novia y yo buscamos vivienda, y decidimos ir a vivir a un pueblecito ,no creo que tuviese más de 4000 habitantes por entonces, nos compramos una vivienda de obra nueva, muy chula, piscina , muy bonito , en la vivienda y los vecinos mal rollo, siempre discusiones entre vecinos, mi mujer me dice que hay algo raro en el edificio, que si nos enteramos que paso en este solar años atrás nos llevaríamos una sorpresa, bueno pues un día volvemos de noche y veo un camino que casi no se veía, y la digo que vamos a ir con el coche, que vivimos en el pueblo y no lo conocemos , total que me meto en el camino y acabamos de frente con una verja igual a la del cementerio que yo soñaba de pequeño , estaba abierta, pasamos y era el cementerio del pueblo!!!, me cague vivo porque juro que desde pequeño soñé con ese cementerio que nunca había visto antes y era exactamente igual con el que soñé de pequeño infinidad de veces; la conté a mi novia lo que pasaba que ademas ella ya sabía que yo desde pequeño siempre soñé con mi entierro porque se lo había comentado muchas veces , la dije que era ese, eran las dos dela mañana , nos fuimos los dos acojonados y pasamos mucho miedo , al día siguiente lo pusimos a la venta y nos fuimos de allí, tardamos un par de meses en venderlo resulta que mi calle antiguamente se llamaba camino al cementerio y cambiaron el nombre por el constructor que medio para el cambio y así poder vender la promoción más fácil



Como lo de poner a una calle "victimas del terrorismo"


----------



## Barruno (25 Jun 2022)

En casa de mi abuela un dia se caia un cuadro de una virgen constantemente y eso que era imposible.
Acabó mi abuela metiendolo en un cajón.

Por cosas asi es por lo único que doy pábulo a cosas de estas, por que soy bastante exceptico en general.


----------



## V. Crawley (26 Jun 2022)

Barruno dijo:


> Como lo de poner a una calle "victimas del terrorismo"



O "Donantes de sangre"


----------



## gdr100 (26 Jun 2022)

Barruno dijo:


> En casa de mi abuela un dia se caia un cuadro de una virgen constantemente y eso que era imposible.
> Acabó mi abuela metiendolo en un cajón.
> 
> Por cosas asi es por lo único que doy pábulo a cosas de estas, por que soy bastante exceptico en general.



Más atrás en el hilo cuento cómo al fallecer mi padre ocurrió algo parecido, salvo que era un cuadro de Jesús, no de la virgen.


----------



## gdr100 (26 Jun 2022)

gdr100 dijo:


> Tras la muerte de mi padre, y durante unos días, pasaron cosas raras en la habitación donde murio.
> 
> En mi casa solo estaba yo por aquel tiempo, ya que mi madre se fue unos días como mi tía.
> 
> ...



Aquí pongo lo que refería en el post anterior.

Perdonen la autocita en post aparte, pero no sé cómo integrarlos.


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (26 Jun 2022)

Hace años, había unos extranjeros con los que solía hablar bastante porque tenían un local pegado a mi trabajo.
Uno de ellos me dijo un día: "Yo sé que tú eres como yo, que puedes ver cosas antes de que pasen".
De piedra me quedé, porque jamás les había comentado nada de eso a ellos ni nada que lo dejara entrever.
Pues una noche vino un cliente muy borracho (mi curro era en una zona de fiesta), y me empezó a amenazar que me quería pegar, y demás.
El caso es que este extranjero le agarró y se le llevó a un lado para que se calmara y después me dijo: "Te lo vas a cruzar en la calle", y yo le contesté: "Si, pero no me va a pegar porque no me va a reconocer, ya que hoy está demasiado borracho para acordarse de nada".
Efectivamente, a los pocos días me crucé en una calle estrecha con la persona que me había amenazado, pero no me reconoció. Los dos acertamos.


----------



## esBlackpill.com (27 Jun 2022)

ecoñomixta dijo:


> Me cago en la puta. Eso me pasa a mí cuando empiezo a pensar en la eternidad de lo que somos, después de esta vida, y después? Y después? Paro ya que me entra la puta ansiedad que dices que tienes que bajar a lo mundano o te pega un infarto



De pequeño, te hablo de 10 años o por ahí, tenia crisis existenciales bastante graves. Que incluso tenia que ir con mi madre a dormir, ella se pensaría que me daba miedo algun monstruo o algo así, pero realmente esque me daban crisis existenciales increíbles. Sobretodo al irme a la cama.

Ahors también me dan de vez en cuando, sobretodo si he visto algún video gore o algo de eso, pero pienso en tías buenas y se me pasan.


----------



## ecoñomixta (27 Jun 2022)

esBlackpill.com dijo:


> De pequeño, te hablo de 10 años o por ahí, tenia crisis existenciales bastante graves. Que incluso tenia que ir con mi madre a dormir, ella se pensaría que me daba miedo algun monstruo o algo así, pero realmente esque me daban crisis existenciales increíbles. Sobretodo al irme a la cama.
> 
> Ahors también me dan de vez en cuando, sobretodo si he visto algún video gore o algo de eso, pero pienso en tías buenas y se me pasan.



Yo no recuerdo sensación más angustiosa en la vida.


----------



## esBlackpill.com (27 Jun 2022)

ecoñomixta dijo:


> Yo no recuerdo sensación más angustiosa en la vida.



Desde luego, yo igual. A mi esque me pasaba casi a diario, es como si todas las crisis existenciales que padece la gente de más mayor yo las superase con 10 y 12 años.


----------



## n_flamel (28 Jun 2022)




----------



## ueee3 (28 Jun 2022)

LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS dijo:


> Hace años, había unos extranjeros con los que solía hablar bastante porque tenían un local pegado a mi trabajo.
> Uno de ellos me dijo un día: "Yo sé que tú eres como yo, que puedes ver cosas antes de que pasen".
> De piedra me quedé, porque jamás les había comentado nada de eso a ellos ni nada que lo dejara entrever.
> Pues una noche vino un cliente muy borracho (mi curro era en una zona de fiesta), y me empezó a amenazar que me quería pegar, y demás.
> ...



Parece el argumento de una película. Que de hecho, en parte existe. El resplandor y sobre todo su continuación, Doctor Sueño.

Si ya dices que la persona que te detectó era afrodescendiente, entonces está tal cual sacado de El Resplandor (a falta de una diferencia de edad entre ambos).


----------



## Fígaro (28 Jun 2022)

Dais vergüenza.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (4 Jul 2022)

@ueee3, ¿estás al tanto de la doctrina católica? ¿Cómo crees que encaja lo que me sucedió (soy el de la "nave" donde pescamos peces) encaja enn el "universo católico"?


----------



## machotafea (4 Jul 2022)

ecoñomixta dijo:


> Otra movida que me he acordado esta tarde leyendo las movidas que le han pasado a la peña. Y esta sí que creo que es la más flipante porque no le he encontrado sentido ni lo encontraré ya.
> 
> Más o menos a los 6/7 años también, yo tenía cientos de juegos de mesa, de todo tipo, y entre todos esos juegos había uno de magia, no recuerdo exactamente todo lo que contenía, pero había una varita mágica, dados, cubiletes, pañuelos etcétera lo típico de magia.
> 
> ...



Tu primo se hizo su primera paja y tocó tu baraja con las manos pringosas. Por eso no había pegamento. 

Espero haberte ayudado.


----------



## ecoñomixta (4 Jul 2022)

machotafea dijo:


> Tu primo se hizo su primera paja y tocó tu baraja con las manos pringosas. Por eso no había pegamento.
> 
> Espero haberte ayudado.



Espero que meterte en el ignore te ayude a entender que no sirve de mucho reírte de las experiencias de alguien que ni conoces.
Que todos los que aportamos a este hilo somos personas que nos gusta plasmar experiencias incomprensibles que al que más y al que menos le han ocurrido y no sabe darle explicación.
También te diré que pretender mofarte en un foro en el que todos somos anónimos y soltamos nuestra mierda plácidamente desde la seguridad de saber que no importa quién nos enjuicie, solo demuestra tu trastorno mental, que a sabiendas de que te expones al rechazo y al ridículo, careces de la dignidad necesaria para recular en tu actitud.
Quizá te sientas bien por intentar humillarme por atreverme a confesar un relato que desafía el raciocinio de cualquier ser humano. 
Pero ya te digo que tu esfuerzo es en vano, porque tengo muy claro lo que compartí en este hilo.
No comprendo muy bien ni el porqué ni la satisfacción que obtienes con tu comportamiento, pero sin ser experto en psicología te aseguro que advierte un serio problema de identidad y autoestima.
Yo que tú me propondría seriamente ponerle remedio antes de que un conflicto interior te sumerja en una crisis existencial y te ronde la idea del suicidio


----------



## ueee3 (4 Jul 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> @ueee3, ¿estás al tanto de la doctrina católica? ¿Cómo crees que encaja lo que me sucedió (soy el de la "nave" donde pescamos peces) encaja enn el "universo católico"?



Pues entiendo que dirían o que estabas ido, o que unos demonios te mostraron eso por algún motivo.

Pero vamos, te he visto en otros hilos y me pareces un probable troll, que se lo habrá inventado.


----------



## Lemavos (4 Jul 2022)

Yo sí, a veces he hablado con fachas


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (4 Jul 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Yo sí, a veces he hablado con fachas



Hablar con fachas=¿experiencia para anormal?
Lo siento, la has dejado botando.


----------



## Seagrams (4 Jul 2022)

Anoche a las 0:00h desnudo delante de un espejo al revés con una rosa roja en la mano dije Begoño, Begoño, Begoño y hoy en vez de polla tengo coño y me duele el ano


----------



## Seagrams (5 Jul 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Os cuento que cuando empezaba la plandemia tuve en ese periodo que justo te acabas de despertar de un sueño unos "avisos". Los avisos fueron muy cortos, era yo, mi voz, alguna parte de mi que está ahí dentro pero que no tiene el mando por así decirlo, y que puedo aprovechar ese segundo .Me ocurrió a intervalos de unos diez dias más o menos.
> El primer mensaje decía: "quieren asesinar a los viejos".
> El segundo decía:" las mascarillas no sirven para nada."
> El tercer mensaje apareció en forma de imagen conmigo dentro de una especie de edificio blanco con altas columnas donde habia una estatua de un tipo, pero yo solo le veia los pies, no veia como era, la estatua era enorme. El mensaje decía "a los pies de Murdoc". Investigando por internet he visto que hay un magnate de los medios de comunicación llamado Murdock. Creo que ese mensaje me alertaba a no creer en los medios de comunicación oficiales.
> A ver, que no son mensajes de mucha utilidad, es cierto, pero con apenas un segundo...



No me digas más: ahí también te dicen dónde invertir


----------



## Billy Ray (5 Jul 2022)

Mi abuela tenía sueños premonitorios, en varias ocasiones predijo cosas, principalmente muertes de conocidos. Se le presentaban siempre con el mensaje como oculto trás una alegoría o un sencillo paralelismo con algo cotidiano. Por ejemplo para ella soñar con fruta madura de aspecto apetitoso era un anuncio de muerte próxima de alguien, que solía aparecer en el sueño en persona o por alguna referencia relacionada. Su sueño más impactante lo tuvo una vez que soñó repetidamente varias noches seguidas con una sábana blanca extendida sobre la carretera que pasaba ante la puerta de su casa. El sueño se repitió hasta que un día vió la sábana en la realidad, cubriendo el cadaver reciente de una niña atropellada, no volvió a soñar con la sábana.


----------



## DDT (5 Jul 2022)

Seagrams dijo:


> No me digas más: ahí también te dicen dónde invertir



Efectivamente. En Celsius Resources.


----------



## HansKone (5 Jul 2022)

Estábamos en el parque que estaba enfrente de la entrada que esta nada mas entrar la torre dentro del cementerio, en Finglas Road, la ultima vez que estuve en 2015 no estaba muy cambiado respecto a los 90, lo único que el parque no tenia el campo de futbol sin gradas ni nada que había antes.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (5 Jul 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Pues entiendo que dirían o que estabas ido, o que unos demonios te mostraron eso por algún motivo.
> 
> Pero vamos, te he visto en otros hilos y me pareces un probable troll, que se lo habrá inventado.



Soy algo troll pero no lo he inventado, como tampoco invento mi conversión al catolicismo. Son cosas que van a pasar cuando quieres al mismo tiempo interactuar seriamente sobre algunos temas y bromear sobre otros, que creas confusión.


----------



## Pacozeneca Trombo Martin (11 Jul 2022)

Lo que me pareció increíble fue este caso que evidentemente puede ser un fake pero....


----------



## FLACOPACO (11 Jul 2022)

Al principio hacias gracia, ahora minimo es para meterte en un psiquiatrico o molerte a palos

Enviado desde mi SM-G781B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Plvs Vltra (15 Jul 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> La respuesta es clara.
> 
> A mí me daría mucha vergüenza alardear de cosas tan risibles como lo de la abducción extraterrestre y demás chaladuras que he leído.
> 
> ...



Los "extraterrestes" existen y son demonios o "drones" de los demonios construidos con ayuda de humanos.

Muchos avistamientos se desvanecen cuando hay cristianos y comienzan a orar.

Y ellos ya están trabajando con el NWO y la Nueva Era para la venida del Anti-Christo









Obama predice que podrían surgir “nuevas religiones” si se descubren pruebas de extraterrestres
 

“No cambiaría mi política en absoluto. Porque toda mi política se basa en el hecho de que somos estos pequeños organismos en esta pequeña mota que flota en el medio del espacio”




www.independentespanol.com


----------



## Fígaro (16 Jul 2022)

Plvs Vltra dijo:


> Los "extraterrestes" existen y son demonios o "drones" de los demonios construidos con ayuda de humanos.
> 
> Muchos avistamientos se desvanecen cuando hay cristianos y comienzan a orar.
> 
> ...





Jajajajajjajajajajajajjajaja

Y este es el nivel, señores.


----------



## cacho_perro (18 Jul 2022)

Plvs Vltra dijo:


> Los "extraterrestes" existen y son demonios o "drones" de los demonios construidos con ayuda de humanos.
> 
> Muchos avistamientos se desvanecen cuando hay cristianos y comienzan a orar.
> 
> ...



BRAVOOOOOO! MIS DIESES, BURBUJA NUNCA DEFRAUDA CON EL NIVEL DE GILIPOLLISMO CADA VEZ MAYOR.... Y LO QUE NOS REÍMOS, COMO EN EL CHISTE DE GILA


----------



## Plvs Vltra (18 Jul 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> BRAVOOOOOO! MIS DIESES, BURBUJA NUNCA DEFRAUDA CON EL NIVEL DE GILIPOLLISMO CADA VEZ MAYOR.... Y LO QUE NOS REÍMOS, COMO EN EL CHISTE DE GILA



Gilipollas tu agurrito que eres de izquierda y hezpañiol


----------



## Fígaro (18 Jul 2022)

Aotearoa dijo:


> *Posesión demoníaca en Catedral de León México ESCUCHA LAS RISAS AL FINAL*
> 
> 
> 
> *Hombre es "poseído por el demonio" durante misa en Guanajuato*



Qué curioso que estas cosas sólo pasan en el Tercer Mundo…


----------



## Fígaro (18 Jul 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> BRAVOOOOOO! MIS DIESES, BURBUJA NUNCA DEFRAUDA CON EL NIVEL DE GILIPOLLISMO CADA VEZ MAYOR.... Y LO QUE NOS REÍMOS, COMO EN EL CHISTE DE GILA



Lo mejor es que el Hilo está en “PREPARACIONISMO”.

Preparados para las gilipolleces?


----------



## WEKurtz (22 Jul 2022)

Probablemente me arrepienta de escribir esto aquí... [Por cierto, ¿qué hace este tema en este subforo?]

Cuando tenía 11 o 12 añitos (años 70) yo mi mi hermano mayor formábamos parte de una pandilla de 10-12 amigos, todos chicos, vecinos de la misma calle. Eran otros tiempos, y de aquellas nuestros padres nos dejaban a nuestras anchas jugando en la calle hasta buenas horas, en Verano incluso hasta bien entrada la noche. Debía ser vísperas de San Juan porque recuerdo aquella excitación característica de cuando se aproximaba _"la hoguera"_, acontecimiento anual que reunía a todo el vecindario y a mí me parecía lo más guay del mundo.

Aquella noche, tras estar brincando toda la tarde y acabar reventados de cansancio, fuimos a pasar los últimos momentos del día en el escalón exterior de un gran portal, donde solíamos sentarnos cuando queríamos simplemente charlar. Recuerdo que hablábamos de películas de miedo, de Drácula, etc, cuando el peque del grupo, que no había podido pillar sitio y que estaba ante nosotros de pie, miró al cielo y dijo, con su característica voz de pito (TEXTUAL):

_- ¡Pues no me digáis que eso no es un OVNI!_

Todos dimos un salto desde nuestro asiento para ponernos en pie y mirar hacia la franja de cielo que formaban los edificios... Y joder, justo encima de nuestras cabezas, aparentemente a poca altura por encima de la de los edificios circundantes, había lo que parecía un disco perfectamente redondo, plateado y emanando una extraña luz blanca, con una especie de bengala de cumpleaños girando desde su centro y formando una circunferencia de chispas alrededor de su borde. Totalmente estático y silencioso, y BIEN GORDO (nada de un "puntito de luz en la noche") aquello era lo más alucinante que había visto en mi vida...
Me quedé petrificado mirando hacia arriba, y creo que los demás también. De pronto, y sin aparente aceleración, aquel objeto se marchó en línea recta perpendicular a los edificios. El margen de cielo disponible era tan estrecho, que no pudimos ver más que eso, verlo desaparecer de allí a toda velocidad.

La experiencia duró relativamente poco, 3 o 4 segundos, pero fueron de tal intensidad que a mí me parecieron minutos.

Yo aún estaba aturdido y fascinado cuando mi hermano mayor me despertó:

_-  ¡¡Vámonos para casa!! ¡¡Y no les digas nada de esto a mamá y papá!!_

Pude ver a los demás corriendo. Alguien gritó "¡¡vamos a perseguirlo!!" y alcancé a ver a algunos corriendo inocentemente calle arriba "tras él". Mi hermano y yo nos apresuramos a volver a casa y no dijimos ni pio de lo que habíamos visto [nunca entenderé por qué no quiso que se lo dijesemos a nuestros padres].

Durante por lo menos 7 u 8 años aquella experiencia fue tema de conversación esporádico entre los que íbamos quedando de aquella panda.

Aquello me marcó para toda la vida. Años después, cuando fui verdaderamente consciente de la importancia de lo que había presenciado, empecé a comprar libros sobre el tema, y hoy soy un gran aficionado a temas de misterio, con especial predilección por los OVNIs.

En fin, ahí queda mi granito. Ya podéis empezar a ridiculizarme.


----------



## bangkoriano (22 Jul 2022)

A veces veo a Calopez.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (24 Jul 2022)

una vez Hacienda me devolvió dinero.


----------



## Abrojo (26 Jul 2022)

una vez follé sin pagar


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (26 Jul 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Lo mejor es que el Hilo está en “PREPARACIONISMO”.
> 
> Preparados para las gilipolleces?



Cuenta, cuenta...


----------



## ueee3 (26 Jul 2022)

Algo sobrenatural es un misterio esperando a ser resuelto por alguien con agallas, tesón e inteligencia.


----------



## n_flamel (5 Ago 2022)

Muy interesante este reportaje del experto en "inteligencia" (entiéndase esto bien jaja) Santi Camacho a J. A. Caravaca. Aunque se restringe al tema OVNI me parece que Caravaca toca puntos clave de lo paranormal, se mueve sin prejuicios y que está cerca él y otra gente, no la mayoría, de un cambio de paradigma sobre el fenómeno. 

En la mente de los ovnis (II), con José Antonio Caravaca - DIAS EXTRAÑOS con Santiago Camacho - Podcast en iVoox


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (7 Ago 2022)

Si...cada vez q entramos en Septiembre la doritada magufa convulsiona y se retuerce como los gusanos...


----------



## Roberto Alcazar (8 Ago 2022)

con el recibo de la luz.



Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Pues eso ?


----------



## XRL (8 Ago 2022)

si,con Thuma Dree


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (20 Ago 2022)

H


----------



## Euler (21 Ago 2022)

WEKurtz dijo:


> Probablemente me arrepienta de escribir esto aquí... [Por cierto, ¿qué hace este tema en este subforo?]
> 
> Cuando tenía 11 o 12 añitos (años 70) yo mi mi hermano mayor formábamos parte de una pandilla de 10-12 amigos, todos chicos, vecinos de la misma calle. Eran otros tiempos, y de aquellas nuestros padres nos dejaban a nuestras anchas jugando en la calle hasta buenas horas, en Verano incluso hasta bien entrada la noche. Debía ser vísperas de San Juan porque recuerdo aquella excitación característica de cuando se aproximaba _"la hoguera"_, acontecimiento anual que reunía a todo el vecindario y a mí me parecía lo más guay del mundo.
> 
> ...



Una gran experiencia. Y me has recordado aquellos gloriosos años en los que los niños íbamos a casa a comer y a dormir.


----------



## WEKurtz (21 Ago 2022)

Euler dijo:


> Una gran experiencia. Y me has recordado aquellos gloriosos años en los que los niños íbamos a casa a comer y a dormir.



Qué preciosidad de tiempos... Fuimos las últimas generaciones de niños que pasaron infancias verdaderamente maravillosas...
¡Saludos, Euler!
P.D.: Me sigue chiflando este gato. xDD


----------



## meusac (21 Ago 2022)

Yo sí, una vez mi suegra y mi esposa me dieron la razón dos veces


----------



## Shy (21 Ago 2022)

WEKurtz dijo:


> Probablemente me arrepienta de escribir esto aquí... [Por cierto, ¿qué hace este tema en este subforo?]
> 
> Cuando tenía 11 o 12 añitos (años 70) yo mi mi hermano mayor formábamos parte de una pandilla de 10-12 amigos, todos chicos, vecinos de la misma calle. Eran otros tiempos, y de aquellas nuestros padres nos dejaban a nuestras anchas jugando en la calle hasta buenas horas, en Verano incluso hasta bien entrada la noche. Debía ser vísperas de San Juan porque recuerdo aquella excitación característica de cuando se aproximaba _"la hoguera"_, acontecimiento anual que reunía a todo el vecindario y a mí me parecía lo más guay del mundo.
> 
> ...



De ridículo nada, esas cosas hay que contarlas.


----------



## kronopath (24 Ago 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> El otro día les dejé un par de carros de supermercado a unos follarrusos. Mira, tú llevas el t-90 y tú el armata. Fiu fiu. Y ahí se tiraron varias horas luchando con sus carros de combate para anormales. Pasé 10 horas después ya bien comido y bien cagado y ahí seguían.



Te gustaría ser la ukra que se folla el gambiano en el video de Italia verdad comemierda ?

A tu puta madre hay que reventarle el cráneo a palazos


----------



## abe heinsenberg (27 Ago 2022)

Conozco una alcaldesa de la pesoe que no a robado todabia


----------



## Puzz (28 Ago 2022)

Asturies dijo:


> 19 años tenía. De aquella hacía poco que salía con una chorbilla y sin dinero, ni sitio, era complicado consumar tan a menudo como nos hubiese gustado.
> 
> Cabilando llegué a la conclusión de que la casa del pueblo era la mejor opción para cambiar la rutina de los polvos furtivos por las esquinas de la ciudad. El mayor problema era que aquella casa, situada a unos 1000 metros de altitud sobre el nivel del mar y construida/reformada a principios del siglo XIX, no era un lugar idílico ni estaba en perfecto estado de revista -llevaba desocupada, salvo los veranos, desde mediados de los años 70-. Aún así todo, conseguí convencerla y para allá que nos fuimos un fin de semana a disfrutar del fornicio y la mala vida.
> 
> ...



Qué miedo, casino puedo terminar de leerlo


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (28 Ago 2022)

Asturies dijo:


> 19 años tenía. De aquella hacía poco que salía con una chorbilla y sin dinero, ni sitio, era complicado consumar tan a menudo como nos hubiese gustado.
> 
> Cabilando llegué a la conclusión de que la casa del pueblo era la mejor opción para cambiar la rutina de los polvos furtivos por las esquinas de la ciudad. El mayor problema era que aquella casa, situada a unos 1000 metros de altitud sobre el nivel del mar y construida/reformada a principios del siglo XIX, no era un lugar idílico ni estaba en perfecto estado de revista -llevaba desocupada, salvo los veranos, desde mediados de los años 70-. Aún así todo, conseguí convencerla y para allá que nos fuimos un fin de semana a disfrutar del fornicio y la mala vida.
> 
> ...



¡Más!


----------



## FLACOPACO (28 Ago 2022)

Asturies dijo:


> 19 años tenía. De aquella hacía poco que salía con una chorbilla y sin dinero, ni sitio, era complicado consumar tan a menudo como nos hubiese gustado.
> 
> Cabilando llegué a la conclusión de que la casa del pueblo era la mejor opción para cambiar la rutina de los polvos furtivos por las esquinas de la ciudad. El mayor problema era que aquella casa, situada a unos 1000 metros de altitud sobre el nivel del mar y construida/reformada a principios del siglo XIX, no era un lugar idílico ni estaba en perfecto estado de revista -llevaba desocupada, salvo los veranos, desde mediados de los años 70-. Aún así todo, conseguí convencerla y para allá que nos fuimos un fin de semana a disfrutar del fornicio y la mala vida.
> 
> ...



Cuenta el resto que paso ese fin de semana

Enviado desde mi SM-G781B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## BogadeAriete (28 Ago 2022)

Asturies dijo:


> 19 años tenía. De aquella hacía poco que salía con una chorbilla y sin dinero, ni sitio, era complicado consumar tan a menudo como nos hubiese gustado.
> 
> Cabilando llegué a la conclusión de que la casa del pueblo era la mejor opción para cambiar la rutina de los polvos furtivos por las esquinas de la ciudad. El mayor problema era que aquella casa, situada a unos 1000 metros de altitud sobre el nivel del mar y construida/reformada a principios del siglo XIX, no era un lugar idílico ni estaba en perfecto estado de revista -llevaba desocupada, salvo los veranos, desde mediados de los años 70-. Aún así todo, conseguí convencerla y para allá que nos fuimos un fin de semana a disfrutar del fornicio y la mala vida.
> 
> ...



Joder, te has dejado la parte más importante por relatar, cuántas veces la empotras te a tu novia ese fin de? Tragaba? La diste por culo?


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (28 Ago 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> Me ha gustado su historia, déjeme decirle que hay sonámbulos toda la vida que no saben que lo son.Es lo más razonable de su historia, se duerme sueña eso y se levanta y escribe el nombre y se vuelve a acostar.



Asi es. Yo mismo, hace años cuando estaba de Erasmus, me burle levemente de una persona sonambula, y mis compañeros de piso me dijeron que yo tambien lo era, pero a nivel abrir puertas y conversaciones. Yo no sabia nada.


----------



## BogadeAriete (28 Ago 2022)

Pacozeneca Trombo Martin dijo:


> Seguramente a alguien le habrá pasado, pero cuando yo era un crío me eché una siesta y soñé que enfrente de mi ventana había dos niñas vestidas de colegio y su madre, en la puerta de una peluquería que está enfrente de la ventana.
> 
> Pues cuando me desperté me asomé a la ventana y ahí estaban tal cual lo soñé.
> 
> ...



Yo sueño cosas que luego pasan, días o semanas después, cosas del día a día, nada trascendente, o truculento. No veo el número del Gordo de Lotería, que os conozco cabrones... 
No invent.


----------



## Puzz (28 Ago 2022)

ferro a fondo dijo:


> Fue leer este post, y recordar que de esta cuestión concreta, ustec, estimado doc, abrió un interesantísimo hilo al respecto, hace años ya, con alguna imagen y todo, y creo que nunca se supo el desenlace del tema.
> Un saludo.



¿No sería un perdigón? 

Era un paciente terminal ¿no le extrajeron el objeto una vez muerto?


----------



## Mongolo471 (28 Ago 2022)

abe heinsenberg dijo:


> Conozco una alcaldesa de la pesoe que no a robado todabia



Y si dices que no es puta, es la opinión perfecta.


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (28 Ago 2022)

Ayey fui a comprar una sandía y pagué 12 euros.
Si en 2001 me dicen que una puta sandía valdrá 2.000 pesetas en 20 anyos le digo que es una peli de ciencia ficcion, o de cosas paranormales.


----------



## bangkoriano (28 Ago 2022)

Al Calvo en tanga saliendo del armario


----------



## Pacozeneca Trombo Martin (28 Ago 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Yo sueño cosas que luego pasan, días o semanas después, cosas del día a día, nada trascendente, o truculento. No veo el número del Gordo de Lotería, que os conozco cabrones...
> No invent.



Efectivamente conforero, por eso mucha gente a veces le suele pasar que cuando va a algún sitio lo reconoce como haberle pasado esa acción o imagen antes, eso es porque lo ha soñado.

Lo único que a mi me pasó al instante de haberlo soñado, que da más paranoia y encima era un crío. Conforme lo soñé, abrí la ventana y ahí estaba la misma acción o imagen tal cual lo soñé, con las dos hijas vestidas de colegio y con la madre en la puerta de la peluquería.


----------



## n_flamel (28 Ago 2022)

Pacozeneca Trombo Martin dijo:


> Seguramente a alguien le habrá pasado, pero cuando yo era un crío me eché una siesta y soñé que enfrente de mi ventana había dos niñas vestidas de colegio y su madre, en la puerta de una peluquería que está enfrente de la ventana.
> 
> Pues cuando me desperté me asomé a la ventana y ahí estaban tal cual lo soñé.
> 
> ...



cuenta las otras que dejaste "en el tintero"


----------



## Pacozeneca Trombo Martin (28 Ago 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> cuenta las otras que dejaste "en el tintero"



Justamente al post que me has citado, debajo me explayo más, me parece que era la página 2. Es que me citó un forero con que me extendiese más pero ha desaparecido ese forero, no veo sus mensajes.


----------



## Risitas (28 Ago 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


>



Hombre si ves la parte de abajo se ve una pendiente, no es de extrañar que sean luces en una montaña.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (29 Ago 2022)

Maaaburroooo....


----------



## elena francis (16 Sep 2022)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Maaaburroooo....



Este espeluznante documento llegó a salir en el telediario de A 3 que presentaba Olga Viza. Estaban todos para que los encerrasen.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (16 Sep 2022)

Aquí se ha visto una. Un onvre transformandose en un hombre en solo unos segundos






Un nacionalpagafantas se convierte en un hombre con cojones en menos de 1 minuto


Es la transformación más asombrosa que he visto en unos segundos. Hasta ahora parecía solo posible en las películas con The Hulk Empieza el vídeo estrogenizado y pidiendo perdón a las rojas por existir, por lo que estas al ver la debilidad del hasta el momento onvre van a por él a degüello...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (18 Sep 2022)

Siii...es llegar Septiembre y toda la doritada magufa comienza a dar fechas de cuando bhamos a moriirt y eso...


----------



## opilano (23 Sep 2022)

Si, uno de BILDU que dice que es comunista.


----------



## Tales90 (23 Sep 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Yo sueño cosas que luego pasan, días o semanas después, cosas del día a día, nada trascendente, o truculento. No veo el número del Gordo de Lotería, que os conozco cabrones...
> No invent.



A mi me pasa igual se llama deja vu y es por un fallo del cerebro, se desajusta la parte que observa lo que esta pasando y la parte de la memoria del cerebro, y lo que estas viendo sientes que es memoria que ya ha pasado, pero eso nunca pasó es algo que vives en el momento. Explicación científica fallo del cerebro.


----------



## Power Ranger en paro (9 Oct 2022)

refloto


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (10 Oct 2022)

Y yo


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (10 Oct 2022)

Si...ver que Erio no acaba de arrancar a llorar...


----------



## Power Ranger en paro (10 Oct 2022)

¿Alguna experiencia interesante más?


----------



## felino66 (11 Oct 2022)

@calopez esto debería ir en conspiraciones.


----------



## DasLicht (13 Oct 2022)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Pues eso ?



Sí, he tenido y cambió mi vida.


----------



## Seagrams (13 Oct 2022)

Sí.

Una vez se me aparecieron taquitos de jamón y guisantes íntegros en la caca.

Me impactó bastante este fenómeno.

Desde entonces no me atrevo a mirar la caca. Tiro de la cadena antes de levantar el culo por si veo algo raro de refilón.


----------



## Poo (13 Oct 2022)

yo cada dia tengo experiencias parasubnormales


----------



## Paddy McAloon (13 Oct 2022)

Tales90 dijo:


> A mi me pasa igual se llama deja vu y es por un fallo del cerebro, se desajusta la parte que observa lo que esta pasando y la parte de la memoria del cerebro, y lo que estas viendo sientes que es memoria que ya ha pasado, pero eso nunca pasó es algo que vives en el momento. Explicación científica fallo del cerebro.



Más bien de comunicación entre los dos hemisferios.


----------



## spica22 (13 Oct 2022)

Yo ví sombras de gente q falleció, sombras d entidades extrañas, sentí también muchas cosas. 
Y lo más extraño q vi es la cabeza de una bruja, era atardecer mi mamá colgaba ropa en el patio y yo la veía desde una especie de quincho. Cuando de repente algo voló hacia ella era una pelota con pelo al principio pensé q era un pato o un pájaro pero no tenía ni cabeza ni alas y luego le pasó por encima y se elevó con dificultad para traspasar la pared del lado q era alta. Y se fue. Mi mamá q la vio de más cerca vio q era una pelota como de rugby sin ojos ni nada solo pelo. Y vimos q vino desde el techo de un vecino justo de ahí salió mi gata todavía buscándola. 
Después de pensar q era?, concluimos q era una cabeza de bruja y la gata la descubrió. Existen leyendas q hablan sobre brujas y sus cabezas. 

Después escuche q otras personas en mi ciudad vieron brujas. Una enfermera q término de cuidar a un viejo cerca de medianoche, se va a su casa cuando escucha a alguien chistar, no ve a nadie y sigue y sigue cada vez más cerca no hay nadie cuando mira arriba ve a una bruja sobre ella, ella jura q vio eso y corrió a una avenida a tomar un taxi, le cuenta al taxista y este le dice q es común en la zona.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (18 Oct 2022)

H


----------



## Tyler·Durden (3 Nov 2022)

Asturies dijo:


> 19 años tenía. De aquella hacía poco que salía con una chorbilla y sin dinero, ni sitio, era complicado consumar tan a menudo como nos hubiese gustado.
> 
> Cabilando llegué a la conclusión de que la casa del pueblo era la mejor opción para cambiar la rutina de los polvos furtivos por las esquinas de la ciudad. El mayor problema era que aquella casa, situada a unos 1000 metros de altitud sobre el nivel del mar y construida/reformada a principios del siglo XIX, no era un lugar idílico ni estaba en perfecto estado de revista -llevaba desocupada, salvo los veranos, desde mediados de los años 70-. Aún así todo, conseguí convencerla y para allá que nos fuimos un fin de semana a disfrutar del fornicio y la mala vida.
> 
> ...



J O D E R.


----------



## Roberto Alcazar (3 Nov 2022)

Experiencias con subnormales un monton.



Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Pues eso ?


----------



## Vlaamse stront (3 Nov 2022)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Pues eso ?



En mi caso que acierto las porras necrologicas un 100% en familiares y conocidos.... SANOS ( vacunados y no vacunados, por si os haceis la pregunta)
Lo llevo en secreto, y es muy jodido. 
Incluso veo clarisimo mi propia muerte con dos finales, uno aterrador con mucho sufrimiento y otro en paz.


----------



## larios357 (4 Nov 2022)

Floky dijo:


> 2021 millones de personas muchas bien formadas, voluntariamente se dejar poner 3 vacunas sin saber la composición ni consecuencias y luego llevaron a sus hijos a pinchar también para una enfermedad que no les afecta.
> Me quedé acojonado...como es posible que haya tanto tontos agilipoyados...



Desde que naces ya te inoculan vacunas que a saber que coño provocan, todo es puta mafia y no se quiere curar nada sino vender mierda para que estemos enfermos, anestesiados, drogados.. nos fumigan para que no llueva, envenenan agua y comida, estoy seguro que solo un pequeño porcentaje conoce las tropelías que nos hacen y actúan en consecuencia.

Aparte de que a estas alturas toda la medicina es basura y aparte de infecciones, enfermedades por falta de sistema de aguas, limpieza e higiene no tenemos nada que nos afecte como nos lo pintan salvo lo que ellos mismos provocan y por abuso de químicos, pesticidas, radiación por el exceso de antenas .. y podría seguir pero más o menos se entiende


----------



## esforzado (4 Nov 2022)

hoy en día es raro tener experiencias para normales... desde que me levanto hasta que me acuesto, todas las experiencias de mi día parecen explícitamente diseñadas para subnormales... quitando un rato de foro y según con quién te encuentres...


----------



## machotafea (4 Nov 2022)

Vlaamse stront dijo:


> En mi caso que acierto las porras necrologicas un 100% en familiares y conocidos.... SANOS ( vacunados y no vacunados, por si os haceis la pregunta)
> Lo llevo en secreto, y es muy jodido.
> Incluso veo clarisimo mi propia muerte con dos finales, uno aterrador con mucho sufrimiento y otro en paz.



Serás sodomizado por 50 negrocs a la vez


----------



## meusac (4 Nov 2022)

si, yo soñé que volvía la suegra


----------



## Paddy McAloon (4 Nov 2022)

Roberto Alcazar dijo:


> Experiencias con subnormales un monton.



Vete a dormir la mona, anda.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (5 Nov 2022)

spica22 dijo:


> Yo ví sombras de gente q falleció, sombras d entidades extrañas, sentí también muchas cosas.
> Y lo más extraño q vi es la cabeza de una bruja, era atardecer mi mamá colgaba ropa en el patio y yo la veía desde una especie de quincho. Cuando de repente algo voló hacia ella era una pelota con pelo al principio pensé q era un pato o un pájaro pero no tenía ni cabeza ni alas y luego le pasó por encima y se elevó con dificultad para traspasar la pared del lado q era alta. Y se fue. Mi mamá q la vio de más cerca vio q era una pelota como de rugby sin ojos ni nada solo pelo. Y vimos q vino desde el techo de un vecino justo de ahí salió mi gata todavía buscándola.
> Después de pensar q era?, concluimos q era una cabeza de bruja y la gata la descubrió. Existen leyendas q hablan sobre brujas y sus cabezas.
> 
> Después escuche q otras personas en mi ciudad vieron brujas. Una enfermera q término de cuidar a un viejo cerca de medianoche, se va a su casa cuando escucha a alguien chistar, no ve a nadie y sigue y sigue cada vez más cerca no hay nadie cuando mira arriba ve a una bruja sobre ella, ella jura q vio eso y corrió a una avenida a tomar un taxi, le cuenta al taxista y este le dice q es común en la zona.



¿Qué zona?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (5 Nov 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Algo sobrenatural es un misterio esperando a ser resuelto por alguien con agallas, tesón e inteligencia.



Cualidades que no reúne nuestro amigo Friker Jiménez ni la zampapollas de su mujer.


----------



## reniris (5 Nov 2022)

Hace unos 25 años mas o menos,estabamos en la universidad. Vivia en un piso alquilado junto con 3 amigos mas del pueblo,tipico piso de barrio en ciudad grande de 4 dormitorios.

Uno de los que vivía conmigo era un chaval por así decirlo algo raro, no era mal chaval ni mucho menos, pero no quería ir a la Universidad y los padres le habían obligado. Era muy inteligente y leia muchos libros,pero allí solo estaba por pasar el tiempo.

Se solia acostar bastante pronto,solía ser el primero de los 4 en ir para la cama. Una noche se fue para la cama como siempre,yo recuerdo que fui el ultimo en acostarme y cuando acababa de meterme en la habitación escuche unos golpes y al chaval este gritar. Nos acercamos todos los del piso a su habitación y nos dijo que acababa de realizar un *viaje astral,*no teníamos ni idea de que era eso en aquel momento. 

Nos conto que había "salido" de su cuerpo y que había dado una vuelta por la calle rodeando todo el edificio,nuestra primera reacción fue no creerlo claro. Salimos a la calle y nos fue contanto con pelos y señales todo lo que había visto, y efectivamente se cumplia. Que yo recuerde un hombre con 2 perros en un jardín, una pareja en un coche rojo marca "X",5 chavales en los soportales de un edificio fumando,y un largo etcetera. Todo esto logicamente no se veia desde su ventana,y el os aseguro que tenía la persiana bajada.

Nuestra sensación fue de alucine total,pero en aquella época y cuando eres tan joven no piensas las cosas mucho y te da todo como un poco igual. Que yo recuerde a lo largo del curso realizo 4 o 5 viajes astrales de esos más,por lo que nos conto dejo de realizarlos porque en una ocasión casi no es capaz de volver a su cuerpo y se había pasado horas dando vueltas por la calle.

Nunca mas en mi vida he escuchado a nadie mas sobre el tema de los viajes astrales.


----------



## Nenos (5 Nov 2022)

Yo una vez salí de fiesta por Madrid capital y me levanté en Alcalá de Henares. 
Me cago en mi puta vida, perdí cuatro horas de mi vida y nunca las recuperaré.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (5 Nov 2022)

Nenos dijo:


> Yo una vez salí de fiesta por Madrid capital y me levanté en Alcalá de Henares.
> Me cago en mi puta vida, perdí cuatro horas de mi vida y nunca las recuperaré.



Borrachín.


----------



## Broggracho (7 Nov 2022)

SI. Cuando leí el titulo de tu tema. 

Ahora en serio, alguna he tenido cuando cambiaba de camello


----------



## XRL (7 Nov 2022)

si,con Thuma Dree


----------



## XRL (7 Nov 2022)

meusac dijo:


> si, yo soñé que volvía la suegra


----------



## TutanKabron (7 Nov 2022)

Muchos foreros tienen la casa llena de "Postergays".


----------



## opilano (8 Nov 2022)

Una vez conocí a un remero que se rebeló contra el patrón.
Sí, es normal que no me creáis.


----------



## Lado oscuro (8 Nov 2022)

Si estamos en los tiempos, según el nuevo pacto centenas de millones de confirmados comenzarán a ser testigos del espíritu de profecía.


----------



## Oshoita (9 Nov 2022)

He ido a casas abandonadas conocidas donde hubo "experiencias paranormales" y he practicado muchas ouijas. He convivido con el fenómeno y he tenido experiencias fuertes en ocasiones, para mí no hay duda de que hay algo más. Hay que llevar cuidado con lo que se experimenta porque en ocasiones es algo que nos supera y que puede alterar nuestra vida normal para mal.


----------

